#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-01
<lisu> re
<Wizard> cześć
<shpaq> mornin'
<qermit> o/
<lisu> o/
<jacekowski> heh
<jacekowski> k-line w koncu dostal
<przemo_rex> witam
<qermit> jacekowski: no popatrz, teraz pójdzie i powie że to dyskryminacja ze względu na orientację
<jacekowski> hmm, ja mam 60s ttl u mnie
<jacekowski> na dns
<jacekowski> nawet nie pamietam kiedy zmienialem
<przemo_rex> mam pytanie, czy przy przesyłaniu poczty z mojego serwera może miec znaczenie, że w odwróconej domenie dla mojego hosta jest inna nazwa domeny, niż ta, którą ma wysyłający host w rekordzie MX?
<qermit> przemo_rex: tak
<qermit> przemo_rex: btw, jaka domena, to sprawdzę moim okiem
<przemo_rex> biuro.megasport.vot.pl
<LukaszST> hej
<przemo_rex> qermit: czyli czeba zwrócić sie do mojego isp, zeby mógł przedytować rekord PTR mojego hosta?
<qermit> przemo_rex: wystarczy że dodasz TXT do swojj domeny
<qermit> `t przemo_rex g txt spf
<qermit> kurde zapomniałem że wyłączyłem
<qermit> `g txt spf
<Przekliniak> qermit: Setting Up SPF DNS Records: <http://old.openspf.org/dns.html>
<qermit> Przekliniak: poczytaj
<przemo_rex> qermit: mówisz, że tyle wystarczy. w takim razie dzięki
<qermit> powinno starczyć
<Admc`> Wilczek: nie działa ci cloack
<Wilku> Admc`: Wiem :). Nie pamiętam jak dodać identify z automatu w irssi ;).
<Admc`> lol
<qermit> lol
<qermit> Wilku: jako hasło do serwera dodaj
<Wilku> qermit: Jak? Dopisać linijkę
<Wilku> password=xxx
<Wilku> przy serwerze czy inaczej?
<qermit> nie wiem, zawsze komendą robiłem
<BlessJah> arm sie swobodnie w dol skaluje?
<Wilku> qermit: A komenda jaka?
<Admc`> BlessJah: tak
<Admc`> zarządzanie częstotliwością procesora praktycznie takie same jak na x86
<BlessJah> niekoniecznie
<Admc`> mówię tak jak jest na moim telefonie
<Admc`> mam tam arma
<BlessJah> moj amd ma 2 predkosci 1GHz i 2GHz
<Admc`> u mnie to zależy jakie mam jądro linux wgrane
<BlessJah> wg. X-plore mam procek 192MHz
<Admc`> teraz mam minimalną częstotliwość 16 MHz a maksymalną 748 MHz
<BlessJah> co wydaje mi sie skromna wartoscia jak na 600MHz wg producenta
<Admc`> a masz ondemand ustawione?
<BlessJah> Admc`: symbian
<Admc`> ustawiony mam tryb smartass 176-614 MHz
<Admc`> BlessJah: na symbianie nie ma czegoś jak setCPU?
<BlessJah> musialbym poszukac
<Admc`> http://smartmobile.pl/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/setcpu20_01.jpg
<Admc`> taka mała aplikacja
<qermit> BlessJah: z poziomu systemu możesz tylko pllem sterować chyba
<BlessJah> w kazdym razie chodzi mi jedynie o to, czy to walek, blad oprogramowania, czy po prostu przeskalowalo sie w dol i wiecej mi nie trzeba
<BlessJah> qermit: pll?
<qermit> arm pll
<qermit> `g arm pll
<Przekliniak> qermit: Clocking ARM with Crystal oscillator and PLL | ARM GCC tutorial: <http://tinyurl.com/3aevpxq>
<Admc`> BlessJah: jak nie masz nic w tle odpalone to po co miał by się męczyć i zużywać baterię
<Admc`> odpal w tle coś co będzie dużo liczyć (jaką animację czy coś) i wtedy sprawdź
<BlessJah> Admc`: animacja! a ja probowalem przez www dociazac
<BlessJah> btw: animacje i filmy sie pauzuja jak je w tlo przenosze
<Admc`> no tak
<Admc`> nie pomyślałem o tym
<Admc`> no to może jakiś benhmark
<Admc`> benchmark*
<BlessJah> muzyka nie przeskalowala w gore
<BlessJah> mapy nie przeskalowaly
<BlessJah> mam 7 appsow w tle, a ta cholera sie nie chce przeskalowac
<BlessJah> 11
<BlessJah> Admc`: wydajna bestia, albo x-plore nie umie sprawdzac
<Admc`> BlessJah: spróbuj jakiś inny monito
<Admc`> r
<Admc`> bo to ewidentnie jest bug
<BlessJah> nie mam obecnie
<Admc`> może po prostu nie odświeża
<Admc`> do zainstaluj z ovi store
<BlessJah> Admc`: wylaczalem i wlaczalem
<Admc`> czy to tam jest na symbianie
<BlessJah> dla pewnosci
<BlessJah> ovi store
<BlessJah> Admc`: jedyny dostepny kosztuje 3.69
<Wizard> nudzi wam się?
<Admc`> O.o
<BlessJah> tez
<Admc`> ale drożyzna
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> napisz do nokii
<Admc`> na andku 65% aplikacji jest darmowych
 * BlessJah woli darmowe
<BlessJah> Admc`: tutaj tez wiekszosc
<Wizard> właśnie próbuję zlinkować program na symbiana
<Wizard> więc mnie nie wkurzajcie tym badziewiem
<Admc`> no i większość aplikacji ma trial albo wersję darmową z reklamami
<BlessJah> Admc`: tyle ze i na ovi i appstore masa smiecia
<Admc`> taa
<Admc`> pierdyliard gier typu memo
<BlessJah> tutaj chyba tyle memo nie ma
<Admc`> licealiści pewnie piszą bo to w miarę łatwo napisać
<BlessJah> za to jest kilkanascie social media uploaderow
<Admc`> i potem wystawiają za $0,99
<Admc`> i liczą na łatwy zarobek
<BlessJah> mozesz na fb i twitta wyslac cos kilkunastoma aplikacjami
<BlessJah> o ile masz konto...
 * BlessJah nie ma
<Admc`> ja tez nie mam
<Admc`> i jakoś żyję
<BlessJah> Admc`: co zabawne jest slaby klon putty za 3.69
<BlessJah> a nikt sie nie pokusil o wsadzenie putty z sourceforge
<BlessJah> ktora wymiata i jest na mit
<Admc`> ja używam connectbot i działa
<Admc`> BlessJah: przeportuj
<BlessJah> jak portowac
<Admc`> napisz nowe gui
<BlessJah> wersja z sourceforge to jest putty na symbiana
<BlessJah> juz jest na s60 i dotykowe
<Admc`> a, nie wiedziałem
<BlessJah> ano
<BlessJah> jedynie brakuje mozliwosci odpalenia kilku sesji naraz
<BlessJah> i obslugi brzeczyka
<BlessJah> tak to jest wszystko
<BlessJah> zreszta w sumie screenem mozna to ogarnac
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<PoKrAk> kto może pomuc przy xen`ie?
<PoKrAk> odpalam maszyne wirt i dostaje komunikat zwrotny
<PoKrAk> ze odpala daje kolejne id=x
<PoKrAk> lecz przy xm console nazwavm
<PoKrAk> wyrzuca ze domena dosent exist
<PoKrAk> a w xm list nic nie wyrzuca
<qermit> PoKrAk: użyj sobie virt-managera
<PoKrAk> instaluje
<PoKrAk> tryb txtx czy graph
<qermit> na twoim miejscu bym graficznie isntalował
<qermit> ale osobiście mi starcza wersja TXT na serwerze
<PoKrAk> txt mi styknie
<PoKrAk> jak sie w txt odpala to ?
<qermit> PoKrAk: man virt-manager
<PoKrAk> qermit: narazie w graf odpaliłem powiedz mi co powinno znależć sie w opcji adres url instalacji systemu operacyjnego
<PoKrAk> bo jak daje http://ftp.pl.debian.org/debian to wypluwa ten adres
<soee> ok potrzenbuje małej pomocy, mam zainstalowanego phpmyadmina (/usr/share/phpmyadmin) teraz chce zrobic taki myk jak opisane na jednej ze stron, ze tworze tam katalog upload edytuje cfg i bazy wrzucone do tego katalogu sa widoczne w phpmyadminie, mam tylko pytanie czy moge zrobic tak aby zawartosc katalogu umieszczonego w folderze domowym była widoczna jako zawartosc folderu upload ?
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<DaZ> no hablo ingles  >:
<PoKrAk> oki kernel panic zlikwidowany wirtualna maszyna startuje ale .......
<PoKrAk> ALERT!  /dev/sda1 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<DaZ> moze jakos magicznie je widzi jako hda? :f
<PoKrAk> no niewiedzi a jak go zmusić go
<PoKrAk> plik konfiguracyjny jest wygenerowany z xena
<Enlik> może skopany parametr root=xxx
<PoKrAk> predzej plik xen-tools.cfg
<PoKrAk> lub cos trza dodać w wirtualnamaszyna.cfg
<PoKrAk> sadze ze to drugie
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<Ashiren24> huh
<jacekowski> DoeNietWil: polish ubuntu community is useless, and most people here use windows anyways
<BlessJah> jacekowski++
<DoeNietWil> that's too bad to hear, but if you translate this tool even windows users will benefit from it
<BlessJah> to z windowsem, to o tobie?
<jacekowski> DoeNietWil: and ones that don't use windows use fedora
<BlessJah> DoeNietWil: it's not true, we use archlinux
<BlessJah> most of us
<BlessJah> :>
<DoeNietWil> well the tool is crossplatform (it could use some good packaging but yeah)
<PoKrAk> dorwałem gnoja :) vitr maszyna działa
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> wywaliłem z xen-tools zapisy odnosnie tty isda i ruszyło
<Wilku> Dlaczego irssi robi tak:
<Wilku> [15:36] *** Wilczek (wilczek@213.155.190.134) has joined #ubuntu-pl
<Wilku> [15:36] *** Wilczek has quit irc (Changing host)
<Wilku> [15:36] *** Wilczek (wilczek@unaffiliated/wilczek) has joined #ubuntu-pl
<Wilku> ?
<Wilku> Wie ktoś jak to naprawić?
<lisu> Wilku: sudo apt-get remove irssi
<Wilku> lisu: Stoi na shellu...
<soee> ktoś uzywa skype pod 11.04 ?
<lisu> soee: ja uzywalem, ale nikt nie chcial rozmawiac, to wywaliłem ... razem z 11.04 x]
<soee> lisu, a miales tak ze zajmowal 50% procka ?
<lisu> a skąd, siedział grzecznie w trayu
<soee> :/
<lisu> soee: a co? zjada ci 50% procka? ubij skype, wywal config odpal jeszcze raz
<soee> 45-48%
<soee> po restarcie 1%, ale ciekawi mnie co sie stalo ze tyle cpu obciazal
<Wilku> soee: Bo to teraz Micro$oft Skype, trza się przyzwyczaić :P.
<lisu> hgw, jak niedopracowany program czasem potrafi noop'a wsadzic niewiadomo dlaczemu
<soee> :<
<buharin> zastanawiam sie
<buharin> czy oplaca sie przezucic z javy na ruby
<buharin> ; D
<anemus> Wilku: a nie przypadkiem pelerynka na freenode?
<Wilku> anemus: o co cho? Już działa jak widać :)
<Enlik> most people use windows here, fedora otherwise? what a lie.
<EsmD> uzywaj polskiego
<Enlik> nie wiesz o co chodzi to cicho
<Wilku> Enlik'u!
<Wilku> :P
<Enlik> :<'
<Enlik> chociaz ogolnie to EsmD słuszna racja
<anemus> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<drathir_test> jak brzmiała komenda autojoina w irssi?
<Wilku> drathir_test: /channel add -auto #example ExampleChatNet
<soee> potrzebny mi ktos kto korzysta z phpmyadmina :)
<Wilku> Wie ktoś może jak z poziomu konsoli wysłać plik na FTP?
<drathir_test> Wilku: dziękuję...
<Wilku> drathir_test: Nie ma za co :)
<drathir_test> Wilku: spróbuj scp plik_lokalny użytkownik@serwer/lokalizacja
<Wilku> jest mały problem... użytkownik to xxx@xxx.org
<drathir_test> soee: co się dzieje?
<drathir_test> Wilku: tak dokładnie
<adasiek_abix> ncftpput proponuję
<adasiek_abix> tam można dowolnie usera i hasło podać
<Quintasan> Bry
<drathir_test> Wilku: lub przez mc normalnie się połączysz
 * Wilku drathir_test: ale nie pamiętam jak się dostać do menu
<drathir_test> jest jakieś prawdopodobieństwo ze apache w połączeniu z phpmyadminem ma buga?
<drathir_test> Wilku: F9
<Wilku> drathir_test: sprawdzę
<drathir_test> Wilku: sam korzystam i bardzo przyjemnie się pracuje kopiowanie między oknami F5 jak dobrze pamiętam.
<drathir_test> Wilku: na samym dole powinny być podpowiedzi
<drathir_test> adasiek_abix: graficzno konsolowy program?
<adasiek_abix> F9 /menu, F5 copy, F6 move - jak w starym NC
<Wilku> są, ale F9 jest podpisane jako W Dół
<adasiek_abix> ncftpput? czysta linia poleceń
<adasiek_abix> Wilku: to naciśnij F9
<adasiek_abix> Pull-down menu (opuszczane menu)
<adasiek_abix> ncftp jest jeszcze, ma jakieś curses, czasami go używam
<Wilku> adasiek_abix: już mam
<Wilku> Nie wiem jak podać nazwę użytkownika w mc. Ta małpa mi bruździ, normalnie bym zrobił:
<Wilku> xxx:xxx@xxx.xxx
<Wizard> o czym lamicie?
<Wilku> Mam kłopot z połączeniem mc z FTP
<Wizard> ktoś tego jeszcze używa?!
<Wilku> czego?
<Wizard> no nic, ja ci z tym nie pomogę
<Wizard> z mc
<Wizard> z 5 lat tego nie widziałem
<drathir_test> Wilku: użytkownik@host:port
<Wilku> Drathir: to by było za proste :P. Znam tą składnię, ale wpis
<Wilku> user@domena.org:hasło@host:port
<Wilku> raczej nie przejdzie :P
<drathir_test> Wilku: mc użyj
<Wilku> Ja pierdziu...
<drathir_test> wi	pierwsze okno nazwa_użytkownika@host:port enter
<Wilku> Mam włączone mc
<Wilku> Próbuję się połączyć
<Wilku> Po wpisaniu tylko nazwy hosta loguje się jako anonymouse (a raczej próbuje, bo nie może)
<Wilku> Nazwa użytkownika jest w formie adresu e-mail, więc nie mogę zrobić:
<Wilku> użytkownik:hasło@host.org
<drathir_test> Wilku: pierwsze okno nazwa_użytkownika@host:port enter
<drathir_test> Wilku: zapyta o hasło w drugiej
<drathir_test> Wilku: ja Ci pisze a Ty po swojemu hrhr
<Wilku> Dobra, wpiszę
<Wilku> ktoś@coś.org@host.pl
<drathir_test> Wilku: wpisz uzytkownik@host.org
<drathir_test> tylko tyle
<drathir_test> jeśli serwer jest na porcie 21 połączy się
<Wilku> Wrrr...
<Wilku> Użytkownik to michal671@ubuntu-pomoc.org a host to szmitas.vot.pl -.-
<drathir_test> kto Ci w nazwie dał @?
<Wilku> A co za różnica? Na cba.pl jest tak samo
<drathir_test> też u nich serwer połączyć po ssh też się możesz w takim razie spróbuj   michal671@ubuntu-pomoc.org@szmitas.vot.pl
<drathir_test> a roznica taka, ze program może wykryć @ jako przejście do nazwy serwera...
<Wilku> No i właśnie o to chodzi :P
<soee> drathir_test, odnosnie phpmyadmina co wczeniej pytalem
<Wilku> Natchnienie! Wrzucę to gdzie indziej :D.
<soee> mozna zrobic tak ze tworzy sie w katalogu phpmyadmina folder upload i do niego wrzuca duze bazki ktore chce sie wgrac (+ trzeba ustawic parametr w cfg phpmyadmina)
<soee> i chcialem sie dowiedziec czy mozna jakos powiazac ten folder w katalogu phpmyadmina z innym z ktorego phpmyadmin czytalby zawartosc (bazy) np jakis w katalogu domowym
<drathir_test> i nie jestem pewien ale nazwa użytkownika max 8[C[C[C[C
<drathir_test> soee: bazę wrzucasz gdziekolwiek na serwer i możesz wczytac kopie z konsoli...
<soee> drathir_test, tak ale chce to ustawic dla phpmyadmina
<Wizard> nie używajcie phpmyadmina
<Wizard> w ogóle, nie używajcie mysql, jak nie musicie :(
<Wizard> ta baza to zło :(
<BlessJah> Wizard: WP nie umie innych
<BlessJah> chocby takiego sqlite
<Wizard> a postgre?
<BlessJah> nieocenionego przy testach
<drathir_test> soee: phpmyadmin potrafi pliki z dysku czytać bezpośrednio przeważnie są ustawione ograniczenia na wielkość pliku więc zbyt dużego dumpa bazy nie będziesz wstanie wczytać...
<BlessJah> Wizard: komunikaty sa bardzo lakoniczne, ale sam WP nic o postgresql nic nie mowi
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> bogowie podziemi..
<Wizard> co za chłam
<BlessJah> swoja droga o GD nic nie mowil
<BlessJah> potem dopiero doszedlem, do tego ze wlasnie gd brakuje
<soee> drathir_test, 140 mb spokojnie idzie z tego folderu i z wiekszymi tez nie bedzie problemu :) kwestia tylko tego czy jakos da sie powiazac folfery
<drathir_test> soee: spokojnie? większość serwerów to nie przyjmie bazy już przy wysokości kilku dziesięciu mega... A i to wielkie obciążenie moim zdaniem dla serwera
<jacekowski> co?
<jacekowski> 140M baza obciazenie dla serwera?
<drathir_test> ja aż tak się nie znam ale gdzie phpmyadmin ma opcję importu z serwera?
<jacekowski> wiekszosc ma wylaczona
<drathir_test> jacekowski: wrzucaj 140mb przy domowym łączu na serwer
<jacekowski> a to inna sprawa
<drathir_test> jacekowski: timeout też wielki trzeba ustawić
<jacekowski> moj serwer mieli 2G baze w real    0m3.120s
<soee> tu chodzi o to, ze masz bazke w tym samym katalogu co phpmyadmin i jak wejdzisz w import masz liste plikow z bazami znajdujacymi sie w tym katalogu i sobie wybierasz ktora chcesz importowac
<soee> Komando na polsacie \o/
<drathir_test> jacekowski: a to już szukam w ustawieniach tego... Ale moim zdaniem przez ssh to są sekundy i wygodniejsze...
<jacekowski> drathir_test: no jest
<jacekowski> drathir_test: robienie importu duzej bazdy przez php to porazka
<jacekowski> bo to puscza wszystko jako osobne zapytania
<drathir_test> jacekowski: przez phpmyadmina czy spod konsoli?
<jacekowski> spod pma
<jacekowski> takie rzeczy sie albo remote mysql robi albo z lokala
<jacekowski> jak kiedys transferowalem spora baze danych
<jacekowski> wzglednie
<jacekowski> kolo 100G
<jacekowski> przez internet
<jacekowski> przy pomocy load data from master
<jacekowski> 2h importowalo
<jacekowski> ale to z serwera ktory juz obrabial kolo 1.5k zapytan na sekunde
<lisu> jacekowski: 100GB? nie pytam co tam za śmieci były x]
<jacekowski> zadne smieci
<Matan[M]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/ubuntu-software-centre-lands-oneiric/
<Matan[M]> hmmm... ciekawe kiedy wprowadzą
<anemus> Matan[M]: Próbują dogonić Synaptica ;P
 * Matan[M] nigdy niczego nie instalował z synaptica, jak już to z konsoli lub USC
 * anemus jest leniwy i używa aptitude
<anemus> USC ma mniejsze możliwości niż Synaptic
<jacekowski> Urzad Stanu Cywilnego?
<Matan[M]> oj tam oj tam
<Wilku> ta... :P
<Matan[M]> ważne żeby skolejkowało instalację/odinstalowanie
<anemus> jacekowski: no, podobno qermit się żeni i tak debatujemy o tym
<Matan[M]> syna już ma (Psotnick) to już pora żeby się chajtnąć
<Matan[M]> *Przekliniak
<Matan[M]> tabfail...
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ping
<anemus> Matan[M] w sumie to jeden czort
<kklimonda> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> kklimonda: masz jakiegoś pbuildera?
<kklimonda> jakiegoś?
<Quintasan> natty albo oneiric
<kklimonda> mam oneiric
<Quintasan> przekazujesz jakieś parametry do make? interesuje mnie czy -j>1 Ci działa
<kklimonda> maje -j nie działa z większością paczek
<Quintasan> np z KDE działa
<Quintasan> ale ten cholerny pbuilder wywala mi "unavailable jobserver: using make -j1"
<Quintasan> i leci z -j1
<SimonPHOENIX> hej
<SimonPHOENIX> kto tu nie ma zainstalowanego dovecot-postfix pod ubuntu 11.04
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<Stirlitz> ja nie mam
<Stirlitz> i podejrzewam ze większość
<Stirlitz> jacie http://www.tvn24.pl/-1,1712568,0,1,zrobili-podkop-pod-centrum-handlowe,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3r26els> (at www.tvn24.pl)
<jacekowski> polak zawsze ukradnie
<Stirlitz>  najpierw przedostawali się kanałem burzowym odchodzącym od rzeki Bóbr. Tą trasą musieli pokonać kilkaset metrów.
<anemus> Obrabowali sklep jubilerski, salon z telefonami i kwiaciarnię.
<gjm> Bry
<anemus> to ostatnie to już przegięli
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, a ty jeszcze jesteś polakiem?
<jacekowski> ta
<Stirlitz> znaczy kradniesz
<Stirlitz> hmm jak configowi nginx dodać jakąś swoją zmienna tekstową?
<Stirlitz> nie chce mi się skrypta pisac do generowania vhostów
<Cyr4x> powiedzcie mi czy to normalne, że ext3 zeżera pół wolnego miejsca?
<Cyr4x> monitor systemu podaje wolne 10,2 gb i dostępne 5,2 gb
<Wilku^> Po formacie? A rozmiar partycji?
<Cyr4x> nie po formacie
<Cyr4x> odkąd pamiętam zawsze tak zabiera
<Cyr4x> rozmiar partycji 96,9 gb
<Stirlitz> pewnie jakis Trash lub lost
<jacekowski> ext3 rezerwuje
<jacekowski> na kronike
<jacekowski> i takie tam
<jacekowski> ale tego nie wychodzilo chyba az tyle
<Stirlitz> co pokazuje df -h /mountpoint
<Stirlitz> 5% stndardowo w ubuntu chyba jest
<Cyr4x> System plików            rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na
<Cyr4x> /dev/sda5              97G   87G  5,3G  95% /home
<Cyr4x> no to jakby nie liczyć 10 gb wolne
<Cyr4x> z czego 5,3 dostępne
<Stirlitz> no to zgadza się, nie?
<Stirlitz> 5%, pamietaj
<Cyr4x> no ale dlaczego z 10 gb wolnych dostępne do dyspozycji mam 5?
<Stirlitz> ojej man ext3
<Cyr4x> chyba że 5% z 97 gb i zżera na te kronikowanie
<Stirlitz> nooo
<Cyr4x> co mi się wcale nie podoba
<Cyr4x> a jak się domyślam pozbyć się tego nie da lub zmniejszyć
<Stirlitz> da się, tune2fs, ale warto zostawic przynajmniej sie nie fragmentuje
<Stirlitz> albo w mniejszym stopniu
<Cyr4x> no dobrze ale w przypadku kiedy się ma tylko 5 gb  wolnego i brak możliwości wywalenia czegoś to zawsze będzie coś
<bt4> re
<jacekowski> dalej mi sie te moje terabajty danych kopiuja
<jacekowski> ale juz 70% zrobilo
<Stirlitz> Cyr4x, własciwie juz wszystko zostalo powiedziane ;)
<Cyr4x> tak
<Wilku^> Ankieta:
<Wilku^> O której rodzice nakazywali Ci iść spać, gdy byłeś w wieku 14 lat?
<Stirlitz> zaraz po izaurze
<Stirlitz> chociaż chgw czy to wtedy było
<Wilku^> Dokładniej ;D?
<Stirlitz> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niewolnica_Isaura_(brazylijska_telenowela_1976)
<Stirlitz> własciwie nawet
<Wilku^> Stirlitz: dziękuję za wypełnienie ankiety
<Wilku^> Jeszcze kilka osób by się przydało
<anemus> Mnie nie pozwalano oglądać ;< alemoże nawet dobrze...
<Stirlitz> zdaje sie ze byłem w 8 klasie :) wiec chyba mogłem ;P
<Wilku^> anemus: A 'Do łóżka' o której słyszałeś?
<anemus> Wilku^: 14l? nie wiem, kiedyś było coś takiego jak książki
<Cyr4x> w wieku 14 lat? to sie mogli w pompkę cmoknąć
<Stirlitz> anemus++
<Stirlitz> Cyr4x, ?
<Wilku^> anemus: Chodzi o godzinę :P
<Cyr4x> tzn w sensie że nie mieli nic do gadania o której ide spac
<Cyr4x> a że sie do budy wstawało i internet był luksusem to sie po nocach nie siedziało
<Stirlitz> mój ojciec za to o piatej mnie budził jak sie stawiałem, szybko mnie wyleczył :)
<anemus> Stirlitz: dobre muszę przetestować ;P
<Stirlitz> hmm internet...
<Wilku^> Stirlitz: :O Nigdy nie myślałem, że ty masz tyle lat...
<Stirlitz> to jakby nie ma znaczenia... chyba
<Wilku^> Nie ma
<Wilku^> Hm... niektóre nazwiska dziwnie wyglądają w niektórych miejscach :D
<Wilku^> Np.
<Wilku^> Ś.P. Szatan
<Wilku^> ;P
<bastetmilo> Wilku: co to za ankieta?
<Wilku> bastetmilo: Tworzę ruch oporu :P
<bastetmilo> przeciwko czemu?
<Wilku> Ano, zgadnij
<bastetmilo> BTW jak mialam 14 lat to mnie rodzice nie gonili spać... sama szłam o odpowiedniej porze... czytac do bladego switu ksiazki :)
<anemus> bastetmilo++
<Stirlitz> no wtedy nie bylo specjalnie innych rozrywek przynajmniej jak pamietam, książki i program II  polskiego radia z całymi porządnymi płytami
<Wilku> Obra, wyniki:
<Wilku> - 1 osoba o 21
<Wilku> - 2 niegonione
<Wilku> - 1 o 23:30
<Wilku> - 1 o 3:00
<bastetmilo> chyba, ze byla sobota to zadarzalo sie ze do drugiej w nocy TV ogladałam...
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ile ty jeszcze masz do emerytury
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, w chuj
<jacekowski> moze do tego czasu sie cos zmieni i cos dostaniesz
<Stirlitz> nie liczę na to specjalnie
<jacekowski> cos odkladasz samemu?
<jacekowski> bo ja sie tak zastanawiam czy odkladac czy olac
<qermit> Stirlitz: ty masz 35 lat?
<Cyr4x> z czego tu odkładać jak kasy ledwo na miesiąc starcza
<jacekowski> Cyr4x: a mi akurat starcza
<Stirlitz> na ile mogę, wiesz w polskich warunkach pracujac samemu na rodzinę, ale co tam
<Stirlitz> popracuje sobie jeszcze
<Cyr4x> jak wynudzę podwyżkę to i tak pójdzie na inne cele
<qermit> bastetmilo: poka fotke
<Stirlitz> qermit, no nawet +
<Cyr4x> liczę na III filar
<Filar> na mnie?
<Cyr4x> chociaż pewnie zus i tak wszystko rozkradnie
<bastetmilo> qermit: nie.
<qermit> nie bądź taka
<bastetmilo> odczep się.
<qermit> za 20 dni się hajtam, daj mi coś z życia
 * qermit runs
<bastetmilo> jestem stara, gruba i brzydka.
<Wilku^> Owoc żywota twojego je ZUS :P
<Stirlitz> znowu za 20scia?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: sami ocenimy
<Filar> Cyr4x co ja zrobiłem, że tak na mnie liczysz?
<qermit> bastetmilo: to nie dawaj
<qermit> swojego
<Cyr4x> mam na myśli III filar
<Cyr4x> czyli fundusz emerytalny
<Filar> no dobra...
<Filar> przez chwilę poczułem się potrzebny...
<Filar> :/
<Wilku^> Lol
<Stirlitz> z takim nickiem nie wróżę przyszłości...
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: znalazlem twojego flickra ale tam gowno jest
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: tylko jakies kwiatki i pszczolki
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: nawet sie nie bzykaja
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: no to co?
<Wilku^> xD
<bastetmilo> weźcie się odczepcie odemnie.
<Cyr4x> oj juz sie tak nie fochuj ludzie są ciekawi :)
<jacekowski> kazda samica na kanale pokazala cycki
<qermit> od lat kobiety nie widzieli ... na ircu
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: chciałbyś.
<bastetmilo> qermit: ty zdaje sie masz własna kobiete, która tu bywa nie?
<Stirlitz> "własna kobieta" ze tez ci przeszło przez gardło
<qermit> bywa
<bastetmilo> qermit: to niech ona ci pokaze swoja focie.
<qermit> jest zajęta
<qermit> śpi
<Stirlitz> a ikra jak?
<qermit> jaka ikra
<Stirlitz> nic nic Toudi ;)
<qermit> udało się komuś skompilować klienta spice pod windowsem?
<Stirlitz> buhehe
<qermit> :(
<qermit> Stirlitz: miałem nadzieję że chociaż ty jesteś mądry
<Cyr4x> co to jest te spice?
<qermit> klient protokołu spice
<qermit> spice-space.org
 * mati75 
<Wilku^> 1St
<Stirlitz> qermit, dziękuję i pozdrawiam.
<Biszkopcik> branoc
<Matan[M]> jak ktoś ogarnięty z HTML5, CSS3 i JS to enjoy http://www.phonegap.com/
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-02
<m477> jezeli chce znalesc plik na dysku o roz. '.dst' to mam uzyc : find / .dst ?
<foreste> narka ide graC ;P
<lisu> powitać
<m477> powitawszy lisu
<abbus> bry
<m477> a, bry bry
<lisu> m477: coś cie dawno nie widziałem
<m477> zawsze tu siedze
<ntat> Witam.
<m477> witą
<m477> umie ktos wyjasnic czemu sie czesto zawiesza wyszukiwarka pod ctrl+r
<Wizard> cześć
<m477> witą
<Wizard> xfce++
<Wizard> w ustawieniach są takie dwa magiczne ekrany. Jeden - mysz - pozwala np. ustawić szybkość podwójnego kliknięcia i prędkość kursora dla ekranu dotykowego
<Wizard> drugi - ekrany - pozwala na wybranie rozdzielczości xrandr, tylko ekranów nie da się pozycjonować
<lisu> xrandr potrafi pozycjonowac ekrany
<LukaszST> czesc
<lisu> sześć
<Wizard> lisu, wiem, że potrafi
<PoKrAk> jelollllllllllllllllll
<Wizard> ale po co w xfce jest ustawiacz, który nic nie umi? :)
<Wizard> jest chyba po to, żeby był
<PoKrAk> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> Wizard: coś być musi ;)
<PoKrAk> jo Wizard
<PoKrAk> jo lisu
<lisu> jo jo
<Wizard> jajo
<PoKrAk> :P
<lisu> lewe? prawe?
<PoKrAk> wlasnie bawie sie wirtualna maszyne na xen
<lisu> PoKrAk: wspolczujemy :]
<Wizard> lisu, kurze
<lisu> Wizard: a nie kacze?
<Wizard> lisie
<lisu> ty zostaw moje jaja w spokoju
<PoKrAk> lisu wczoraj mi wreszcie to ruszylo
<PoKrAk> tzn jedna wirtualka
<PoKrAk> wlasnie na niej siedze
<PoKrAk> lecz druga juz kernel panic :/
<PoKrAk> i nie wiem o co kaman
<Wizard> PoKrAk, nie umiesz
<lisu> PoKrAk: do czego to bedzie przeznaczone?
<PoKrAk> do funu
<Wizard> a co to jest funu?
<lisu> wlasnie
<Wizard> http://jisho.org/words?jap=funu&eng=&dict=edict
<Wizard> :D:D
<lisu> lol
<PoKrAk> lisu jedna do eksperymentow a druga na pokrakosa chce wrzucic
<Wizard> funuke ;)
<lisu> o kufa, nurofen tam reklamują Wizard
<PoKrAk> a trzecia czwarta i piata sie wymysli
<Wizard> dzie?
<lisu> na tej stronie x)
<Wizard> nie mam reklam
<lisu> ja nie wrzuciłem adblocka, ale nurofen jak złoto siedzi tam
<Wizard> ja bez adbloka nie się nie ruszam z domu
<PoKrAk> jak sie w x`ach polskie znaki ustawialo
<PoKrAk> xkbset ??
<PoKrAk> szy jak
<Wizard> setxkbmap
<PoKrAk> a wlasnie
<Wizard> ty system robisz a takich rzeczy nie znasz? :D
<PoKrAk> zapomnialem
<PoKrAk> :D
<PoKrAk> a pamietalem ze ty Wizard pamietasz
<Wizard> to jak na uczelni
<Wizard> student musi wiedzieć wszystko
<PoKrAk> ąąąęęęęńńńćććźźżż
<Wizard> doktorant musi wiedzieć część rzeczy, resztę dowie się z książek
<PoKrAk> gicior
<Wizard> profesor musi wiedzieć gdzie jest biblioteka
<PoKrAk> musze to dopisac do startu
<Wizard> dopisz se nawet do inita
<PoKrAk> dopisałem sobie do rc.local
<Wizard> nie zadziała
<Wizard> czopie
<Wizard> do .xinitrc se dopisz
<PoKrAk> Wizard: zadziała zawsze tak robiłem :D
<PoKrAk> bawiliście sie xen`em moze ?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> wirtualizacja jest dla leszczy
<PoKrAk> wizard czemu zaczynam sie przekonywać
<PoKrAk> a pozatym do eksperymentów i kombinacji jest wygodna
<Wizard> e, no nie wiem
<PoKrAk> a ja wiem szybkie przywraxcanie danego stanu
<Wizard> jak się eksperymentuje z linuksami na linuksach, to chrót starcza
<PoKrAk> szybko konfiguracja
<PoKrAk> wizard w moim przypadku potrzeba była wirtualka
<PoKrAk> zeby w oczy sie nie rzucała
<ntat> Ubuntu One ma 5 GB za darmo? Wysyłam właśnie pliki na UO i jest zajęte 263 5 GB :j
<ntat> piknie:)
<PoKrAk> a pozatym na szybkim łączu desktop działa nice po nomachine a do konsoli ssh styka
<PoKrAk> a pozatym Wizardjakby wizualizacja była takim złem nie cieszyła by sie popularnościa
<PoKrAk> względy ekonomiczne juz same za siebie mówią
<PoKrAk> wiec juz dla samej wiedzy zabrałem sie za xen`a
<PoKrAk> bo vserver mi nie podszedł
<gjm> Bry
<PoKrAk> oo druga maszyna wirtualna zaskoczyłą
<PoKrAk> oo druga maszyna wirtualna zaskoczyłą
<gjm> oo chyba nawet dwa razy
<gjm> oo chyba nawet dwa razy
<PoKrAk> oo chyba nawet :D
<anemus> ntat: od tygodnia je wysyłasz? ;P
<ntat> anemus, dlaczego od tygodnia?
<PoKrAk> to ze tyle giga
<ntat> sorry tam miało być "z": 263 MB z 5 GB:)
<ntat> A wcześniej UO dawał 2 GB a jak zakładałem konto to był 1 GB:)
<jacekowski> dyski sa tanie
<jacekowski> 2T to teraz £60
<jacekowski> 3T sa drogie jeszcze
<anemus> ntat: UO kuleje
<Biszkopcik> hi
<ntat> anemus, czasem mu się zdarza że przez dłuższy moment nie synchonizuje plików ale mimo to nie raz uratował mi życie:)
<anemus> ntat: strasznie wolne to jest w porównaniu do konkurencji
<anemus> i pewnie dlatego podbijają dropboxowe 2G
<Guest65289> czesc, mam problem z ktorym nie moge sobie sam poradzic, mianowicie nie moge uzywac polskich czcionek w natty - instalacja miala miejsce z minimal.iso -> tu wiecej informacji http://wklej.org/id/571210/ , wszelkie pomysly mile widziane, pozdrawiam
<Wizard> że słucham?
<Wizard> sprecyzuj na czym owa niemożność polega
<Wizard> bo skoro mogłeś wybrać deja vu, to znaczy, że jednak możesz :)
<anemus> Guest65289: dlaczego generic?
<Guest65289> nie moge pisac polskich znakow, ani w gnome, ani w konsoli
<Guest65289> jak widac :)
<anemus> tu pewnie problem
<Guest65289> anemus: w jaki sposob wykryc odpowiednia klawiature dla mojego laptopa?
<Guest65289> layout klawiatury, lepiej by bylo powiedziec prawdopodobnie
<Wizard> układ klawiatury
<Wizard> setxkbmap pl
<Wizard> i potem spróbuj
<Guest65289> tez wykonane, nic nie dalo dobrego
<Wizard> o_O
<PoKrAk> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Guest65289> od 2 dni siedze, czytam i mozdze
<Wizard> PoKrAk, a co mają do tego locales?!
<Guest65289> rowniez wykonane, ale jeszcze raz sprobuje :)
<PoKrAk> nie wiem ale zawsz eoć :D
<Guest65289> z/w zrebootuje sie
<PoKrAk> po polsku ma komunikaty czy nie
<PoKrAk> ?
<PoKrAk> polazł
<Wizard> locale ma poprawnie ustawione
<Wizard> tylko ja się pytam, co to ma wspólnego z układem klawiatury?
<jesus_> mmm, zero zmian
<jesus_> (z polskimi czcionkami)
<Wizard> jesus_, bo nie myślisz :)
<Wizard> co masz w /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<Wizard> co ma czcionka do układu klawiatury? i co mają locale do układu klawiatury?
<anemus> penie nie ma nic
<Wizard> no i masz odpowiedź
<anemus> *pewnie
<Wizard> BOGOWIE
<Wizard> sprawdź
<jesus_> http://wklej.org/id/571216/
<jesus_> Wizard: reboot robilem profilaktycznie
<jesus_> :P
<Wizard> jest ok
<jesus_> a nie po locales
<Wizard> setxkbmap coś wyrzuca?
<Wizard> spróbuj jakiś inny układ wybrać
<Wizard> np ru (tylko se gdzieś przygotuj wcześniej zmianę na pl)
<jesus_> Bhutan dziala np. ale zadne znaki z altem
<jesus_> po prostu ignoruje alt i nic nie wpisuje
<Wizard> i wpisuje te znaczki ichnie?
<jesus_> ཁཆོཐེབག
<Wizard> czad
<Wizard> odpal xev
<Wizard> z terminala
<Wizard> i naciśnij ten alt w oknie xeva
<Wizard> powinno wypluć kod klawisza i nazwę
<Wizard> w klawiaturze pl prawy meta to jest ISO_Level3_Shift
<jesus_> http://wklej.org/id/571221/
<anemus> setxkbmap -model pc101 -layout pl -variant basic
<jesus_> reboot wymagany? bo jak nie, to null
<Wizard> nie wymagany
<jesus_> ciezka sprawa ;]
<Wizard> po co te variant i pc101?
<Wizard> masz alt_r
<jesus_> nie myslalem ze mnie kiedys klawiatura zagnie..
<Wizard> powinno być iso level 3 shift
<anemus> Wizard: bo taką ma klawiaturę (przynajmniej na hp.com)
<Wizard> zrób po prostu setxkbmap pl
<Wizard> i sprawdź xevem
<jesus_> to samo alt_r i alt_l
<Wizard> łomatko :/
<Wizard> jest jakaś magiczna opcja do ustawienia tego iso level 3
<Wizard> ale ona jest nieudokumentowana w manie
<Wizard> i ogólnie ciężko to znaleźć
<Wizard> -option level3_switch:<klawisz>
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> pogóglaj jak to ustawić
<Wizard> chyba, że masz gnome albo kde
<Wizard> to one mają w ustawieniach układu klawiatury edytorek do tego
<jesus_> ok, dziekuje serdecznie
<jesus_> wiem gdzie szukac teraz :)
<Wizard> nie ma sprawy
<Wizard> wreszcie ktoś ma jakiś normalny problem
<Wizard> a nie "nie umiem zmienić tapety w archu"
<gjm> a było coś takiego?
<jesus_> chcialbym miec takie problemy, przynajmniej da sie je rozwiazac dosc predko :P
<lisu> sprytni rozwiązują problemy, mądrzy ich unikają
<PoKrAk> a jak wczoraj z xen walczyłem nikiogo nie było a ciekawie sie działo :D
<PoKrAk> mini serial sensaccyjny
<lisu> z angielskiego to szło coś ze smart i łajz, ale nie wiem jak sie to zapisuje ;/
<lisu> PoKrAk: to co to to psułeś?
<PoKrAk> a teraz to tylko stawiam ubuntu do remasteringu ESXi
<PoKrAk> nie psułem od postaw stawiałem a maszyny virtualne kernel panic sie bawiły a pozniej w busyboxa czy szak sie to zwie
<Wizard> tak pitolisz, że aż pressentera wywaliło
<Wizard> :P
<lisu> PoKrAk: jak juz bedziesz sie bawił ubuntu, zrób coś z acpi w jajku... no kurde cos wali sie z usypianiem i wybudzaniem lapa
<PoKrAk> :D
 * lisu polazł bo musiał
<PoKrAk> lisu ubu ssie
<lisu> wiem dlatemu minta mam
<lisu> mint tez ssie
<PoKrAk> a remsstering esxi konczy sie na postawienu ubu i sciagnieciu skryptu :D
<PoKrAk> lisu debian debian debian
<lisu> PoKrAk: debian ani tyle nie wybudza się ;p
<gjm> Arch Arch Arch
<PoKrAk> a co chcesz wybudzać ?
<gjm> nekromanta się znalazł
<lisu> laptopa
<PoKrAk> ja wlasnie dlatego sobie virtualki porobiłem stabilny syetem sobie stoi a na wirtualkach mozna dokazywac bo serwer i tak sie nudzi
<PoKrAk> musze pokombinować zeby teraz jeszcze z fizycznej maszyny system na xena jako virtualke przenieść
<qermit> PoKrAk: a ja sobie postawiłem skoncu wirutalke ze SPICE
<PoKrAk> i jak działa jako cos z redhata ?
<qermit> jak to jako coś z redhata
<PoKrAk> czyli szału nie ma :D
<qermit> nie no spoko jest
<qermit> mam teraz maszynę na łączu chello jakimś i spokojnie z niej muzykę mogę słuchać
<qermit> ale muszę na uczelnię ją teraz przeprowadzić
<qermit> tylko tam maszymki nie miałem dostępnej
<gjm> na smyczy
<gjm> bo pogryzie
<qermit> gjm: w kagańcu
<gjm> tak
<PoKrAk> a niech ktoś mi powie ja wygladała by sprawa migracji fizycznen maszyny na xen orientuje sie ktoś ?
<drathir_test> witam...
<qermit> PoKrAk: windows/linux/some times camel?
<drathir_test> mam pytanko miałby ktoś jakąś ideę odnośnie takiego logu ?
<drathir_test> troche to dlugie tutaj jest może możliwość spod konsoli wrzucenia na jeden z serwisów?
<Enlik> drathir_test: tak
<Wizard> drathir_test, wklej ma skrypt w pytongu
<drathir_test> http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=acPkFRys
<drathir_test> jakoś się udało, już sprawdzam
<qermit> drathir_test: zmień sposób komentowania linii
<drathir_test> qermit: to znaczy?
<qermit> to znaczy to co znaczy
<PoKrAk> linux linux oczywiście migracja linuxa
<qermit> PoKrAk: nie ma problemu
<qermit> jedyne co to getty musisz zmienić
<qermit> no moze i partycje
<qermit> nazwy
<drathir_test> qermit: a z czym jest powiązany problem z systemem czy php?
<PoKrAk> dozumiem ze z dysku musze zrobic obraz
<qermit> drathir_test: umiesz czytać po angielsku?
<PoKrAk> i przerobić /etc/xen/plik.cfg
<qermit> PoKrAk: albo zrobić tar -cpf
<PoKrAk> hmmm z tara tez jest opcje
<qermit> drathir_test: PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php
<qermit> 5/cli/conf.d/ming.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<drathir_test> qermit: nie nie umiem -.- sprawdzałem plik odnoszący się do błędu ma 2 linijki tylko...
<PoKrAk> qermit: jakis sensowny opis migracji jest dostepny ?
<qermit> PoKrAk: pewnie są jakieś skrypty
<qermit> drathir_test: translate.google.pl
<drathir_test> qermit: nie był edytowany, ani zmieniany.
<qermit> drathir_test: ile ty masz lat dziecko
<PoKrAk> tylko pewnie to samo co prawie :D
<PoKrAk> i jak to wyglada jak system stał na 32 bitowym kernelu?
<qermit> kurde, słabo coś widzę kopiowanie 10GB z prędkością 300KB/s
<PoKrAk> i chciałbym, żeby na tym kernelu smigał
<PoKrAk> qermit: zostaw na nmoc nie widzisz wtedy i ci nie żal
<drathir_test> qermit: dobra nieważne, starcze...
<drathir_test> qermit: jedynie chciałbym zauważyć, że jeśli nie chcesz pomoc to nie musisz spamowac treśćmi obrażającymi druga osobę, bo nie dość, że marnujesz swój własny czas to i czas drugiej osoby... Czy tak bardzo boli wiedząc dokładnie co jest problemem napisać zmien
<drathir_test> qermit: "#" na ";" ?
<qermit> drathir_test: najprawdopodobniej
<qermit> drathir_test: nie zauważyłeś że ty możesz marnować czyjś czas? kiedyś jak czegoś nie rozumiałem, brałem słownik i się uczyłem. Jak czegoś nie umiałem zrobić to studiowałem kod źródłowy i nie zawracałem innym głowy moim problemem "nie umiem przeczytać komunikatu"
<Julia7> cześć
<Julia7> mam problem z Linuksem
<qermit> Julia7: ?
<qermit> może płytę z instalką windowsa potrzeba
<Julia7> a dokładnie z Debianem w wersji testowej
<gjm> Julia7: fajnie, tylko jaki?
<Julia7> właśnie opisuję :P
<gjm> qermit: poczekaj :)
<Julia7> laptop mi się przegrzał i wyłączył, po tym zdarzeniu
<qermit> czekam
<Julia7> nie uruchamia się gnome
<Julia7> nie mogę sie też zalogować w trybie tekstowym ani jako root ani jako julia
<gjm> busybox?
<drathir_test> i tu jest moim zdaniem problem z tego co zauważyłem , co między innymi sprawia, że procent osób używających linuxa jest jaki jest... Osobom kompletnie zielonym często zdarza się uświadamiać, że się nie znają zamiast wesprzeć w starcie z nowym systemem
<Julia7> system wyświetla komunikat "Floating point exception"
<gjm> o.O
<qermit> drathir_test: wspieram cię jak mogę byś umiał poradzić sobie z innymi problemami
<gjm> a co się stało wcześniej
<qermit> Julia7: uuuuu?
<Julia7> przegrał mi się laptop bo to Acer
<Julia7> i wyłączył
<drathir_test> już nie wspominając o sytuacjach skrajnych żartów jak mniemam dając do zrozumienia nie radzisz sobie zainstaluj winde...
<gjm> ej, ja mam Acera i się nie przegrzewa
<gjm> Julia7: sprawdź czy odpali system z LiveCD
<Julia7> Aspire 5520 chyba się przegrzewa
<Julia7> gjm: ok
<qermit> Julia7: BTW jaki to debian? whizzy?
<gjm> qermit: 13:23 < Julia7> a dokładnie z Debianem w wersji testowej
<drathir_test> qermit: i jestem za każda pomoc wdzięczny... To jedynie moje przemyślenia i co zauważyłem nie mające na celu ataku na Ciebie...
<Julia7> qermit: tak
<qermit> Julia7: ja bym stawiał na to że debian "testowy" jest jeszcze źle skompilowany
<Julia7> co powinnam zrobić po uruchomieni systemu z LiveCD
<Julia7> ?
<qermit> Julia7: tzn używa niestabilnego kodu
<qermit> wkońcu to testing
<Julia7> qermit: jak to można naprawić?
<qermit> Julia7: próbowałaś na debianie stable? albo ostatnim Ubuntu?
<drathir_test> Julia7: osobiście radzę wejść podczas uruchamiania do biosu i sprawdzić czy system tam też się zawiesi...
<Julia7> qermit: czyli zainstalować od nowa system?
<qermit> Julia7: albo odpalić jakieś livecd
<gjm> qermit: 13:25 < gjm> Julia7: sprawdź czy odpali system z LiveCD
<gjm> nie ogarniasz
<qermit> ogarniam
<qermit> ale to ja jestem liderem opinii :E
<Julia7> ok, ale jak opalę LiveCD to co dalej?
<qermit> Julia7: ja musze spadać, gjm ci pomoże może
<Julia7> odpalę*
<drathir_test> Julia7: jeśli tak wina kurzu w kompie i radziłbym go przedmuchać (osobiście może to i niebezpieczne robię to na włączonym , bo powietrze wdmuchane przez otwórz wraz z tym wydmuchiwanym przez wentylator wyleci na zewnątrz ) może pomoc choć trochę...
<Julia7> ok, zaraz tu wrócę
<qermit> heh, debiana testing można używać dopiero po pierwszym freezie
<gjm> drathir_test: przedmuchać laptopa :D
<drathir_test> gjm: ech... a miałem napisać żeby nikt nie miał jakichś złych skojarzeń... hrhr
<gjm> eheheh
<Julia7> wróciłam
<gjm> cieszymy się
<gjm> i jak?
<Julia7> obawiam się, że
<Julia7> uruchomiłam LiveCD
<Julia7> zamontowałam dysk z debianem
<Julia7> i próbowałam uruchomić ten system przy pomocy chroot
<Julia7> i uzyskałam
<Julia7> Floating point exception (core dumped)
<Julia7> aha, w google'u szukałam
<PoKrAk> Julia7: wez odpal memtesta czy masz ramy całe
<PoKrAk> albo mozesz miec problem z któryms bridge
<PoKrAk> ale tak czy inaczej problem wygląda sprzetowo
<Enlik> albo jakiś np. lib popsuty, skoro live cd dziala
<gjm>  od razu tak wyglądał
<Enlik> IMO niekoniecznie
<PoKrAk> tak czy inaczej memtest odpalic czy ramy całe
<gjm> Enlik: ale akurat po przegrzaniu?
<Julia7> gjm: to brzmi sensownie
<Julia7> bo na chwilęprzed przegraniem
<Julia7> przegrzaniem*
<Julia7> rozłączyła mi się karta wifi
<Julia7> i to może ona powodować ten problem
<PoKrAk> julia masz mozliwosc testowo zainstalowania np winzgrozy
<PoKrAk> jak tak zainstalowac i obaczyc jak sie bedzie zachowywał
<Julia7> PoKrAk: teraz właśnie
<Enlik> no, no to może…
<Julia7> mam uruchomiony Windows
<Julia7> z drugiej partycji
<Julia7> mnie się wydaje, że jest jakiś problem z tym Debianem i kartą wifi
<Julia7> bo gdy miałam wcześniejszą wersję linuksa
<Julia7> to nie miałam czegoś takiego
<Enlik> ale skoro Win dziala i LiveCD dziala… swoją droga co za badziewne dziadostwa przegrzewajace się robią
<Enlik> rzeknę
<drathir_test> Julia7: jaka wersję systemu masz?
<gjm> wheezy
<drathir_test> amd64 ?
<Julia7> drathir_test: tak
<drathir_test> Julia7: moglabys jeszcze raz podać jaki dokładnie model z podspodu
<Julia7> Acer Aspire 5520
<Wizard> drathir_test, spod!
<Wizard> zpodspodó
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> Julia7, to livecd co odpaliłaś było też amd64?
<drathir_test> Julia7: jeśli chcesz wykluczyć wifi to możesz podczas uruchamiania ten wielki przycisk trzymać od wifi żeby włączyć i wyłączyć, ale nie wydaje mi się żeby to akurat przegrząnie powodowało...
<Julia7> Wizard: tak
<drathir_test> Wizard: procek athlon 64 lub turion 64
<Julia7> drathir_test: jest zbieżność w czasie przegrzewania się laptopa i problemów z kartą wifi
<Wizard> skąd wiadomo, że się przegrzewa?
<Julia7> od jakiegosczasu
<Julia7> ale wcześniej po prostu uruchamiałam ponownie system po tym jak trochę wystygnął
<Julia7> i działało
<Julia7> Wizard: sprawdzałam temperaturę przy pomocy tego programu do odczytywania temp. z czujników
<Julia7> sensors chyba
<Julia7> i używanie karty wifi powoduje u mnie szybko wzrost temperatury
<Julia7> wszędzie
<Julia7> szybki*
<Julia7> ale czasem zapominam jej wyłączyć przy starcie systemu
<Julia7> bo mi automatycznie szuka sieci
<Julia7> pomimo tego, że kabel jest połączony
<Julia7> i potem to się tak kończy jak teraz mam ;p
<Wizard> które to ubuntu?
<Julia7> Wizard: to debian wheezy
<Julia7> ;p
<drathir_test> Julia7: spróbuj tak jak pisałem na początku potrzymać go na biosie pare minut jeśli się przegrzewa będziesz tam widziała temperaturę.
<Julia7> drathir_test: robiłam tak
<Julia7> wtedy się nie przegrzewa ;p
<Julia7> gdy nie uruchomię wifi
<Julia7> to mogę komputera nie wyłączać i przez tydzień
<Julia7> i sie nie przegrzeje
<Julia7> ale tylko na Debianie bo na Windows nie mam problmów z wifi
<Julia7> na innych linuksach też nie miałam
<drathir_test> Julia7: czyli to już dziwne odpada procek z mojej listy i zostaje grafika na pierwszym miejscu...
<Julia7> hm, ale czy nie ma jakiegos sposobu
<Julia7> żeby uruchomić system chociaż z konsoli?
<drathir_test> wi-fi przegrzewania doprowadzającego do awaryjnego wyłączenia się raczej nie powinno powodować...
<drathir_test> Julia7: debian powinien mieć instalację bez trybu graficznego...
<Wizard> Julia7, możesz w singlu spróbować
<Julia7>                drathir_test: no wlasnie ani jedno, ani drugie nie działa
<drathir_test> z tego co pamiętam kiedyś eth bodajże miał coś takiego...
<Julia7> Wizard: próbowałam
<Wizard> i też?
<Julia7> mhm
<Wizard> :S
<Julia7> myślałam, ze może to jest problem z jądrem i chciałam sobie nowe zainstalować
<jacekowski> uwalone wifi moze sie grzac
<Julia7> ale się nie da
<jacekowski> ale to by nie byla znaczaca roznica
<Wizard> jacekowski, napisała, że tylko na debianie się tak dzieje
<Wizard> Julia7, w logi patrzyłaś?
<jacekowski> uzywac windowsa
<Wizard> jacekowski, na innych linuksach działa
<Wizard> w ogóle..
<Julia7> Wizard: nie wiem które powinnam zobaczyc ^^"
<drathir_test> jacekowski: ale to raczej nie będzie wifi w płycie tylko mini pcie i to raczej czujnika temp nie posiada...
<jacekowski> Wizard: mam nadzieje ze to byl ostatni raz
<jacekowski> Wizard: bo pozalujesz jak to zrobisz jeszcze raz
<Wizard> lol
<jacekowski> drathir_test: ale w laptopach ciasno jest
<Wizard> zrobię, jak będzie trzeba
<jacekowski> drathir_test: jak sie jedno grzeje to bedzie cieplej
<Wizard> Julia7, polecam messages i dmesg
<Wizard> chociaż nie wiem, czy debian loguje dmesg do jakiegoś pliku, który zostaje po restarcie
<drathir_test> jacekowski: tylko przeważnie te złącze jest wysunięte poza płytę i odizolowane i co najgorsze wydaje mi się że niestety w sąsiedztwie ramu...
<drathir_test> Julia7: a włączając płytę livecd masz wybór graficzny opcji?
<Julia7> drathir_test: tak
<Julia7> zaraz przejrzę logi tylko jakoś nie mogę zajrzeć przy pomocy total commandera na tamten dysk
<Julia7> może to być też coś z partycją może?
<Wizard> przejedź ją fsck
<Julia7> właściwie, to muszę zrobić chyba chwilę przerwy :) wrócę za 20 min
<Wizard> zna ktoś programik, który potrafi przeglądać/odtwarzać pliki guitar pro?
<Wizard> oprócz guitar pro, oczywiście :)
<PoKrAk> ram sprawdzony /
<PoKrAk> ?
<drathir_test> nie jestem pewien czy to dokładnie ten sam model ale kiedyś też miałem kłopot, spod biosu musiałem wyłączyć modem, czasem nie wiem czy to nie ten sam model, zaraz się przekonamy...
<drathir_test> Julia7: jak wrócisz wyłącz i sprawdź czy jest roznica...
<demon040> powitac
<demon040> poszukuje jakiegos keyloggera na ubuntu do monitorowania moich dzieci , poleccie cos
<drathir_test> demon040: zainstaluj sobie squida i wszystko przepuszczaj przez proxy...
<gjm> sudo cat /dev/tty7 ;>
<drathir_test> demon040: a tak słowem ot to i tak najlepsze moim zdaniem jest wzajemne zaufanie i dobre relacje...
<demon040> kontrola dzieci musi byc ,zwazywszy ze juz narozrabialy
<demon040> a pozwole sie jeszcze spytac czy pomogl by ktos skonfigurowac tsocksa
<PoKrAk> demon040: uzyj squida do tego sargqa daj i masz spokuj
<drathir_test> demon040: zgodzę się w takiej sytuacji choć moim zdaniem i tak trzeba uważać bo jest możliwość, wywołania efektów wręcz odwrotnych...
<PoKrAk> blokujesz to co ci pasuje
<PoKrAk> albo jeszcze prosciej blokowanie za pomoca hosts zarówno winda jaki windows
<PoKrAk> winda jak i linux
<PoKrAk> tfu
<PoKrAk> :D
<drathir_test> demon040: a niestety pomysłowość dzieci czasem nie zna granic... Na Twoim miejscu bym raczej bazowal na rozmowie i zaufaniu jeśli też kontrola to postawienie squida bez blokowania czegokolwiek... Bo jeśli nie będzie rozmowy i zaufania to i tak znajdą sobie możliwość
<drathir_test> demon040: jeśli w domu nie będą miały dostępu...
<PoKrAk> drathir_test: masz dzieci ??
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: to tylko moje myśli czy muszę odrazu dzieci mieć ?
<PoKrAk> to nie pitol :) głupot
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: moim zdaniem to co zakazane będzie najbardziej ciągło, a i tak znajdą sposób co byś nie zrobił i pewności nigdy nie będzie jeśli 24h nie będzie pod kluczem w zamkniętym pokoju...
<demon040> co wy wiecie o dzieciach
<Wizard> no..
<demon040> dzieci jak niekontrolujesz to i tak i tak cos odwala
<Wizard> demon040 ma rację
<drathir_test> demon040: nic, jedynie wyrażam własną opinię...
<Wizard> ale ja tylko kontrolowałem przepływ pornoli w akademiku, więc raczej to podpada pod inną kategorię
<Wizard> drathir_test, a co, rodzice ci zabraniają używania linuksa? :D
<PoKrAk> jak moje zaczna z kompa korzystać to odpalać bede squida
<Wizard> mi ojciec zabraniał
<PoKrAk> nie trzeba pod kluczem byc wystarczy kontrolowac
<PoKrAk> wez wlez soebie na wiocha pl i zobacz jak wyglada brak kontroli :D
<Wizard> OMÓJBOŻE
<demon040> dla mnie moga tam siedziec przy kompie , byle by za duzo niekombinowali, najbardziej to martwie sie o syna bo w malego hakera sie bawi
<Wizard> tzn?
<Wizard> to uważaj! bo zostanie linuksowcem i pójdzie na informatykę
<Wizard> i nie będziesz miał synowej
<gjm> Szatan się nim interesuje
<drathir_test> demon040: ale też zauważ, że jest możliwość iż czym bardziej kontrolujesz i naciskasz z ograniczeniami będą to robić bardziej oraz specjalnie i mogą być coraz to głupsze pomysły,więc jak dla mnie osobiście to nie rozwiązanie. Ale to jedynie moje myśli na ten temat..
<Wizard> drathir_test, a ile masz lat, tak z ciekawości?
<demon040> ja tylko chcem wiedziec co robiom nic wiecej
<PoKrAk> ale olac psyhologie tylko trza znalezc rozwiązanie
<gjm> a teraz gjm dochodzi do głosu
<PoKrAk> squid i sage powiedzą ci gdzie chodza w necie
<demon040> niech ie wlamuje gdzie chce i tak mam vpn a ,grunt to wiedziec czego sie spodziewac
<PoKrAk> na podstawie raportów sage bedziesz mógł stopniowo zablokowywac pewne treści
<drathir_test> Wizard: nie nie zabraniają na linuxa za sprawa znajomego przeszedłem spodobał mi się o wiele bardziej niż win i już tak zostało...
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> mi ojciec zabraniał
<Wizard> mówił, że mu komputer psuję
<gjm> Wizard: ehehe
<Wizard> to nie jest śmieszne!
<PoKrAk> bardzo smieszne
<Wizard> musiałem lilo na dyskietkę wrzucać :>
<PoKrAk> ja chociaz miałem własny dysk a ojciec sam do dzis próbuje odnalezc sie w linuxie
<drathir_test> demon040: jak go to interesuje to osobiście próbowałbym jednak nie zabijać talentu jeśli posiada a jedynie próbować skierować w dobra stronę jakieś kursy czy coś takiego zaciekawienie nowymi rzeczami może choć nie musi odciągnąć od ciemnej strony mocy...
<drathir_test> Wizard: za stary... hrhr
<PoKrAk> zabijać talentu leeeeeeeeeeeeeeehehehehehehehehehe
<Wizard> :>
<demon040> to pomuzcie tsoksa skoinfigurowac i niech sie uczy
<drathir_test> demon040: ja osobiście jedynie w squida bym zainwestował czas... I ustawić nie tylko w przeglądarce a bezpośrednio w systemie proxy...
<demon040> no o to wlasnie mi chodzi zeby proxy bylo w calym systemie , bo on ruzne scrypty odpala i scanery
<gjm> demon040: ortografia!
<PoKrAk> transparent proxy przekierowanie na routerze i po krzyku
<drathir_test> demon040: fakt dobrze poznać przeciwnika... Chyba gdzieś tam było powiedziane że dobry zwiad to połowa sukcesu czy coś w tym stylu...
<demon040> gjm u mnie z ortografia ciezko bo 15 lat w niemczech mieszkam
<drathir_test> Wizard: zabron kompa wygon na ulice to prawdopodobnieństwo że wpadnie w jeszcze gorsze towarzystwo niż ten komputer moim zdaniem jest znacznie większe w dzisiejszych czasach...
<gjm> "Polacy nie gęsi i swój język mają"
<Wilku> gjm: Kogo cytujesz?
<gjm> Reja
<Biszkopcik> Wilku: nie stresuj go
<demon040> z/w
<Biszkopcik> ;p
<gjm> Wilku: cwaniaku
<gjm> "Niech Nardowie wżdy postronne znają iż Polacy nie Gęsi i swój język mają"
<drathir_test> demon040: nie dodawaj do sudo grupy większość skryptów potrzebuje uprawnień roota
<gjm> Narodowie*
<Wilku> gjm: O ile się nie mylę, to chyba Rejtan powiedział coś podobnego...
<Wilku> gjm: Nom, chyba tak :P
<gjm> nie kompromituj się
<gjm> Rej != Rejtan
<gjm> Rejtan to ten co se koszulinę porwał na piersi
<Wilku> gjm: Wiem, że źle powiedziałem :P
<Wilku> Stąd to 'chyba' w mojej wypowiedzi
 * qermit kupił 6 win
<demon040> on zna hasla
<demon040> to jest problem ze sam ubuntu instalowal
<drathir_test> demon040: czyli jak ma dostęp to niestety wszystko będzie mógł i tak sobie zmienić...
<drathir_test> jeśli na tyle się zna...
<drathir_test> z samym zainstalowaniem praktycznie każdy sobie poradzi bo tu dużo do robienia nie ma tylko czytanie i podejmowanie decyzji z opcji do wyboru...
<PoKrAk> zakładasz dodatkowego usera edytujesz /etc/sudoers wywalasz jego usera z gtamtad dodajesz swojego i ty rządzisz :D
<alchenix> Witam
<drathir_test> demon040: tak to niestety trzeba by było wszystkie hasła pozmieniać, żeby nie miał dostępu do plików konfiguracyjnych...
<alchenix> mam problem szukam programu jak autohotkey pod linux ale zeby mozna bylo robic pętle w nim
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: to się nazywa pokojowe przejęcie hrhr
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: oczywiście żartuje...
<PoKrAk> to sie nazywa OWNED :D
<drathir_test> alchenix: był taki świetny bodajże z x w nazwie, poszukam może znajdę...
<BlessJah> drathir_test: slyszales o jakims edytorze kodu na s60?
<demon040> dobra koledzy jeszcze raz : co polecacie do anonimowosaci ?
<BlessJah> demon040: zamieszkaj w jaskini
<alchenix> tor proxy i provixy
<Wilku> demon040: Wypowiedzenie umowy twojemu ISP
<drathir_test> BlessJah: jest taki świetny
<BlessJah> drathir_test: wal
<demon040> PoKrAK to mlody< sobie live cd odpali , wiec wole zeby nic niekombinowal i kozystal z tego systemu
<drathir_test> alchenix: xbmc ? Ale nie jestem pewien zaraz sprawdze czy coś takiego jest
<alchenix> ok dzięki też sprawdze
<demon040> dobra dzieki spadam nara
<PoKrAk> demon livecd zablokowac wyłączyć bootowanie w biosie i zablokować bios hasłem
<drathir_test> BlessJah: już szukam dokładnej nazwy ale coś koło jedit
<PoKrAk> no druga wirtualka wstepnie skonfigurowana :D
<alchenix> drathir_test tylko jakiś player znajduje pod tą nazwą ;(
<PoKrAk> re lisu
<lisu> o/
<BlessJah> drathir_test: pozniej sam znajde
<BlessJah> drathir_test: jedit to javowy, ale chyba na desktopy
<PoKrAk> sia la la la la nastepna wirtualke robimy
<drathir_test> alchenix: szukam dalej powoli bo trochę mi połączenie przerywa...
<drathir_test> BlessJah: jestem z powrotem
<alchenix> znalazłem kozak :D
<alchenix> o to mi chodziło
<alchenix> xdotool
<alchenix> http://aragwain.wordpress.com/2010/07/21/xdotool-wirtualny-ster-komputerem/
<alchenix> nawet art o tym znalazłem :D
<matti_> hey
<matti_> bry
<gjm> sześć
<Wilku> Rozdwojenie osobowości masz?
<matti_> roztrojenie może:)
<gjm> rozwolnienie
<matti_> no nie
<matti_> ale mam problemy z dyskiem
<gjm> świeć panie nad jego duszą [']
<foreste> oo
<matti_> jeszcze kicha
<foreste> badsektory ?
<foreste> gruntowny format ;d
<foreste> tzn zerami
<gjm> ew. magnes neodymowy :D
<matti_> magnes to sobie koło kineskopu postaw
<gjm> tak, zwłaszcza że nie mam  domu żadnego kineskopu
<matti_> najpierw chciałbym go przeskanować
<gjm> matti_: na żartach się nie znasz?
<gjm> fsck
<matti_> nowy dysk tylko kurcze krótkożyciowy ;)
<matti_> właśnie przez fsck nie przechodzi
<matti_> nie wiem jak to zrobić :)
<matti_> problemem jest to że nie mogę go przeskanować przez siebie
<matti_> teraz korzystam z 8,5 gb dysku
<matti_> przez jakąś dystrybucje? na pendrivei może
<matti_> foreste, badsektorów jeszcze nie sprawdzałem jest podłączony ale nie do końca go widzi to może przez to iż mam tutaj xubunu9.04
<drathir_test> alchenix: tak dokładnie to to...
<JasFasolka> Coś dziwnego zauważyłem. Co prawda rzadko bawiłem się z IP, ale jeśli była jakaś okazja to zawsze wyglądało ono tak samo
<JasFasolka> Teraz się zmienia, w zależności od restaru mam inne
<JasFasolka> Internet z Vectry
<alchenix> drathir to jest świetne :)
<alchenix> drathir_test *
<Wizard> zna ktoś jakiś temat ikon podobny do tych z cde?
<drathir_test> alchenix: wiem pierwszy raz jak szukałem czegoś takiego to z parę dni mi zeszło, bo nic nie działało tak jak to, a wbrew pozorom ten program choć fajny słabo spozycjonowany...
<Wizard> hmm? jaki?
<JasFasolka> W Połączenia Sieciowych mam do wyboru dwa automaty: "Automatyczne połączenie Ethernet" i "Auto eth0". To samo? Niby tak choć w zależności od tego, które wybiorę to zmienia mi się IP
<JasFasolka> Tym dziwniejsze, że Vectra (mój dostawca) chyba ma do zaoferowania tylko stałe IP.
<JasFasolka> Ocb?
<Wizard> JasFasolka, skąd mamy wiedzieć? :)
<Wizard> masz jakiś ruter, czy coś?
<Julia7> wróciłam
<Julia7> próbowałam coś zrobić z systemem
<Julia7> przy pomocy trybu ratunkowego
<Wizard> i?
<Julia7> zainstalowałam od nowa coś co się tam dało, ale wywaliło mi błąd
<Julia7> ale przynajmniej
<Julia7> nie mam już Floating point exception
<Julia7> ale nadal nie mogę się zalogować
<buharin> :S
<buharin> Julia7, w czym problem?
<Julia7> buharin: wyłączył mi się laptop, potem nie mogłam sięzalogować ani jako rot ani jako julia
<Julia7> i linux mi nie działa
<Julia7> root*
<Julia7> pojawiał się komunikat
<Julia7> Floating point exception (core dumped)
<buharin> ubuntu?
<Julia7> Debian Wheezy, amd64
<buharin> Debian sux
<Julia7> okazało się, ze to te nie kernel sprawia problem, bo próbowałam uruchomić dwa
<Julia7> jesli ktos umei czytać logi
<Julia7> http://freetexthost.com/dakuj1aoox dmesg
<Julia7> http://pastebay.com/134267 messages
<Julia7> ale ja tam nic nie widzę ;/
<buharin> ale sam z siebie
<buharin> musiałeś coś zrobić
<Julia7> buharin: problem pojawił się z kartąwifi
<Julia7> najpierw się rozłączyła
<Julia7> laptop się przegrzał
<Julia7> i tyle
<Julia7> potem pojawił się ten problem
<buharin> :O
<buharin> pewnie przy starcie probuje zaladowaci moduly do wifi
<buharin> czy cos
<buharin> i wywala ten bład
<Julia7> hmm
<Julia7> wiesz może jak to wyłączyć?
<buharin> a jakie sterowniki?
<buharin> :D
<Julia7> buharin: ath9k
<Julia7> nie, ath5k jednak
<Julia7> przynajmniej to jest w logu...
<buharin> Julia7, masz konsole tam?
<Julia7> buharin: hm, no właśnie nie - konsoli też nie mogę używać
<Julia7> bo zaraz mnie wylogowuje
<buharin> ctrl+alt+1?
<buharin> F1
<Julia7> tak
<buharin> nie da sie? : D
<Julia7> nie :)
<buharin> jezuuuuu
<Julia7> nie mogę się zalogować
<Julia7> przy pomocy liveCD i chroot
<Julia7> też nie mogę
<buharin> tylko jedna osoba może Ci pomóc stąd
<buharin> to DaZ
<Wizard> Julia7, dodaj ten sterownik do blacklisty
<Wizard> a najlepiej, zainstaluj ubuntu
<Wizard> :>
<qermit> Julia7: a dlaczego nie wrócisz do starszej wersji dystrybucji?
<Wizard> na debianie to nie warto nieczego poza stable dotykać
<Wizard> a stable jest naprawdę stable
<buharin> Wizard, w ogóle jak to możliwe że nie ma konsoli
<Julia7> zaraz wrócę, spróbuję coś z tym zrobić
<BlessJah> Wizard: uzytkownicy debiana twierdza ze nawet sid jest stabilny
<BlessJah> stable to muzeum
<BlessJah> wykopaliska w repo stable mozna prowadzic
<Wizard> BlessJah, ma przecież łatki
<Wizard> pff
<buharin> BlessJah, ja tam w sumie nie lubie updejtowac ubuntu
<Wizard> ja też nie
<Wizard> i wolałbym uzywać lucida
<Wizard> któ¶y też już jest muzemum
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie chodzi mi o latki
<BlessJah> tylko numerki
<buharin> Wizard, miałem ubuntu z półroku i był ten upgrade z Unity to mi się wszystko zrąbało
<BlessJah> Wizard: po wydaniu vboksa 3.2 stable nadal mial cos kolo 1.6
<buharin> ArchLinux i Gentoo lepsze
<termi> buharin: nie tylko tobie
<qermit> buharin: bo nie używałeś LTS
<buharin> qermit, LTS to zabytek
<qermit> jeszcze tylko 4GB i będę mógł odpalić system
<Wizard> zabytek..
<BlessJah> buharin: nie
<Wizard> lol
<qermit> buharin: może i zabytek, ale wszystko działa
<Wizard> a jak przychodzi do windowsa, to xp jest zajebisty, tak?
<qermit> zresztą synek zabytku nie widziałeś
<BlessJah> buharin: lekko podstarzaly
<BlessJah> nie zabytek
<Wizard> dobra, kropka
<Wizard> koniec dyskusji
<termi> xp the best /:)
<Wizard> idźcie sobie na #gentoo i #arch
<Wizard> spuszczać się nad starożytnym oprogramowaniem i padami X11 po upgrade
<qermit> bij go Wizardzie swoją magiczną różdżką
<termi> qermit: xeno o ciebie pyta ;)
<qermit> wiem
<BlessJah> Wizard: mi nic nie pada, jestes chyba jedyna osoba, ktorej cos w archu nie dziala
<qermit> BlessJah: a ktoś inny tego używa?
<qermit> d7a4946a-6a65-4764-98ae-9679e0643064.qcow2                                                                                                                         68% 5217MB  11.1MB/s   03:35 ETA
<BlessJah> qermit: jest pare osob
<buharin> Wizard, dawno temu wszsytko na linuxie kompilowało się ze źródeł i działało
<BlessJah> Wizard: btw, jak to robisz, ze caly czas cos ci sie psuje, w systemie, ktorego nawet nie uzywasz?
<BlessJah> s/systemie/distro/
<buharin> Wizard, a z nowością różnie bywa, teraz np. słyszałem że jacyś programiści przepisują kernela do C++
<BlessJah> boby mnie kto zjadl za system...
<buharin> buharin, chyba nawet kozio to robi
<qermit> łejt
<qermit> kozio?
<buharin> i co nowe ubuntu wyjdzie na tym kernerze i co?
 * qermit ma alergię na słowo kozio
<buharin> qermit, czemu?
<BlessJah> buharin: bo zaplacil, ale nie dostal plytki
<termi> :)
<buharin> :)
<qermit> bo to koleś który chciał tłumaczyć język programowania na polski
<Wilku> Kozio mi się z Koziołkiem kojarzy...
<BlessJah> Wilku: wilk i koziel
<BlessJah> qermit: przyznaj, skusil cie manager pakietow kozix
<qermit> kozix sroziks
<qermit> już macos X jest lepsze
 * buharin ale beka ^^
<BlessJah> qermit: to byl manager pakietow czy fs?
<qermit> nie mam bladego pojęcia
<qermit> `g kozix
<Przekliniak> qermit: Dj Kozix Vs. Europe - The Final Countdown (My Remix) by Kozix on ...: <http://soundcloud.com/koziolss/dj-kozix-vs-europe-the-final>
<termi> :)
<termi> mp3
<termi> :)
<qermit> i tym zakończmy tą głupią dyskusję
<BlessJah> qermit: zdejmij malpe, to zakonczymy
<buharin> <kozio> Koziolinux oferuje cos czego jeszcze nie oferowal zaden inny
<buharin> <shpaq> kozio: czyli co?
<buharin> <Rotwang> HAI!
<buharin> <kozio> livesuport
<BlessJah> buharin: byles wtedy?
<BlessJah> czy wygooglales?
<buharin> w googlach go cytują
<buharin> <kozio> Koziolinux jest oparty na nowoczesnym systemie zarzadzania Kozix
<buharin> <kozio> mozesz za pomoca tego programu zlozyc sobie system
<buharin> <kozio> zainstalowac w ciagu 30minut
<Wizard> qermit, kop kop!
 * buharin dobra koniec ;P
<Wizard> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kozik
<buharin> Wizard, ostatnio się nudziłem i kupiłem książke do ruby :P
<Wizard> a ja idę
<qermit> hmm, czy za wklejanie wielu linni nie należał się kop?
<BlessJah> qermit: tak, milordzie!
<buharin> :S
<termi> ee nie bo juz skonczyl
<termi> :)
<termi> badzmy wyrozumiali :)
<BlessJah> qermit: termi tez, za podjudzanie!
<buharin> qermit, to kanał ubuntu :P
<buharin> BlessJah, a w ogóle gdzie jest regulamin?
<termi> buharin: nie ciagnij tematu
<termi> :)
<qermit> buharin: Stirlitz jest regulaminem
<buharin> termi, ok:P
<BlessJah> buharin: napisany krwia smoka na skorze jednorozca
<drathir_test> BlessJah: http://www.jbak.ru/dedit_en.php
<BlessJah> buharin: zaginal z antarktyda niestety
<BlessJah> drathir_test: znowu ruskie!
<drathir_test> BlessJah: hrhr co zrobić ze inni nie potrafią darmowych świetnych rzeczy wymyślać?
<drathir_test> BlessJah: nie ruskie też jest coś ale to już nie darmowe...
<BlessJah> spiracic?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> juz nie umiem
<drathir_test> BlessJah: to jest szybkie wygodne i radzi sobie z dużymi plikami
<BlessJah> zbyt dlugo na linuksie
<BlessJah> drathir_test: mi tylko o podswietlenie skladni i ctrl+cv chodzi w sumie
<BlessJah> toto nawet nano w putty umie
<drathir_test> BlessJah: to chyba wygodniej Ci będzie przez putty
<drathir_test> BlessJah: wolę mcedit
<BlessJah> mcedit to czesc mc?
<termi> nie
<BlessJah> nigdy w zyciu nie ogarnalem mc
<BlessJah> bo i po co
<BlessJah> bbl
<drathir_test> czy ja wiem czy część...
<drathir_test> możliwe...
<drathir_test> w sumie podobne jest...
<Enlik> wchodzi w sklad mc
<Enlik> jako osobny program
<ntat> BlessJah, instalując mc, masz również mcedit
<foreste_> mc rulez ;p
<ntat> Kiedyś mcedit to był dla mnie podstawowy edytor ale ostatnio stwierdziłem, że koloruje nieciekawie składnie (kolory się zlewają) i go porzuciłem na rzecz *nano*:)
<ntat> a mc nadal używam:)
<qermit> ntat: użyj wvima
<matti_> ech
<ntat> qermit, kiedyś używałem ale wygniejszy dla mnie okazał się nano
<matti_> hej
<matti_> mam mały problem z flashem
<matti_> mam wersję 64 bitową kubuntu
<matti_> i zainstalowany flash
<matti_> oraz cały pakiet kubuntu extras
<matti_> mimo to przy próbie oglądania wyskakuje mi informacja o aktualizacji odtwarzacza adobe flash player
<alchenix> a jak przeglądarka ?
<alchenix> *a jaka
<matti_> poradziłem sobie
<matti_> http://www.fragles.eu/2011/07/14/adobe-flash-player-11-ubuntu-11-04-64bit/ zgodnie z tym
<matti_> alchenix:
<matti_> patrz wyżej
 * lisu podłączył  w końcu swojego pocket pc pod linuxa :]
<dKc> witam
<lisu> dKc: witaj
<buharin> mam glupie pytanie dotyczace apletów java
<buharin> ;P
<dKc> a jest ktos kto zna sie na php/mysql/hostingach?
<buharin> znowu ten glupi blad
<Biszkopcik> dKc: a w czym problem?
<dKc> Biszkopcik: pm
<buharin> nonstop mam problemy z java na ubuntu juz mnie to wkurwia
<buharin> pomoze ktos mam zaisntalowane 2 wersje javy jedną przeglądarka obsługuje a 2 netbeans
<buharin> netbeans dziala przegladarka tez
<buharin> a kompilowanie w stylu java plik.java nie
<buharin> i apletu nie moge odpalic
<buharin> :S
<Wizard> buharin, ?
<Wizard> jak instalowałeś te javy?
<buharin> najpierw jedna potem druga
<buharin> :P
<buharin> nie mam pojęcia o co comon
<Ashiren24> przez synpatica
<Ashiren24> czy recznie
<wujek_> hej! Jest jakiś sposób by uruchomić skrypt łączący mi się z wifi przed zalogowaniem się do systemu?
<Stirlitz>  /etc/rc.local
<Wizard> albo używać wicd zamiast network manager :S
<wujek_> hmm... do łączenia się korzystam z wpa_supplicant
<Wizard> to rc.local
<wujek_> Stirlitz: dzięki. Wygląda że będzie śmigać :)
<wujek> wasze rozwiazanie jest dużo prostsze od mojego :)
<dKc> zna sie ktos na php tutaj?
<Wizard> #php się zna
<wmp> hmmm
<wmp> cześć!
<Wilku> #php-pl & #php.pl
<wmp> instaluję sobie ubuntu alternated na virtualboxie i mi mówi ż enie ma pasujacego kernela...
<wmp> jakies pomysły?
<Wizard> a gdzie tam :)
<wmp> nice!
<dKc> nie ma php-pl..
<wmp> dKc: czego szukasz/?
<dKc> jakiegos hostingu taniego i dobrego
<dKc> wiem, ze nie ma
<dKc> :)
<dKc> ale nadal szukam
<wmp> tani znaczy ile miesiecznie?
<dKc> najlepiej z cronem
<dKc> do 10 zł
<dKc> i zeby nie trzeba bylo umowy podpisywac
<wmp> bshellz.pl ?
<dKc> zadnej
<Wilku> dKc: proserwer.pl, linuxpl.com
<dKc> a mozna tu domene podpiac?
<wmp> chyba tak
<dKc> Wilku: a polecasz?
<wmp> mam sie spytac admina?
<dKc> tak
<dKc> :]
<Wilku> dKc: linuxpl.com
<dKc> nie ma zadnych problemow z tym?
<dKc> z webd.pl sa
<wmp> dKc: można podpiąć
<dKc> wmp a znasz admina, ze tak piszesz?
<wmp> tak
<dKc> nie ma kanalow #php-pl i #php.pl
<wmp> nawet byłem z nim na sesji linuksowej
<wmp> jak go szukasz to #sored
<Wizard> kurde, dodałem do konfigów apta, żeby nie instalował polecanych i dodatkowych a ten dalej swoje
<Wizard> co mam mu jeszcze dać? nie tnij w ch?
<Wizard> muszę trochę to xubuntu posprzątać, bo tu tona śmiecia
<Wizard> np samba
<Wizard> po co komu samba?
<dKc> jaki mily kamcio:)
<Stirlitz> to po co instalujesz metapaczki? zainstaluj xfce* i nie bedzie samby
<Wizard> Stirlitz, metapaczka się przecież instaluje z płytki xubuntu install cd :)
<Stirlitz> Wizard, to weź alternate albo minicd
<Wizard> tera już mi się nie chce :)
<Stirlitz> xubuntu jak sama nazwa wskazuje jest xubuntem ;)
<Stirlitz> poza tym co wy tak co chwile instalujecie te ubunty?
<Wizard> jak co chwilę?
<Wizard> zainstalowałem jak kupiłem komputer
<Wizard> no wybacz, ale z nieznanych mi przyczyn nie było już zainstalowanego
<Wizard> tylko jakiś windows 7, czy coś
<Stirlitz> aaa i teraz samba ci zaczęła przeszkadzać?
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> i taką dygresję zrobiłem na kanale ;P
<Stirlitz> qermit, ile masz jeszcze tego wina?
<Wizard> jakiego wina? :>
<Wizard> i nie zaprosiłeś?
<Stirlitz> [15:06]           | qermit kupił 6 win
<Stirlitz> moze byc juz po ptokach ;]
<Wizard> przy jego gabarytach to musiałaby być 15:06 w zeszły piątek
<Wilku> Raspberry Pi wchodzi do produkcji! Prawdopodobnie będzie z preinstalowanym Ubuntu, i w wersjach za 25$ i 35$!!!
<Wizard> a cóż to?
<Wilku> Wizard: komputer wielkości pendrivea
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> a mój beagleboard jest wielkości kanapki..
<Wilku> W tym roku ma wejść do sprzedaży, jak będzie płatność przez PayPala to kupuję
<Stirlitz> 128MB of SDRAM (256MB optional)
<Stirlitz> powodzenia
<Wilku> Stirlitz: A coś ty myślał :P
<Stirlitz> FLOSS software (Ubuntu, Iceweasel, KOffice, Python)
<Stirlitz> buhaha
<Stirlitz> otwieramy wykop i swapuje (o ile ma po czym)
<Wilku> Byle by weszło Qt i g++
<Stirlitz> wole swoje micro jednak
<Wilku> www.raspberrypi.org dla zainteresowanych
<Stirlitz> jakoś nie widzę zastosowania dla takiego czegoś, chyba że inteligentne agd ale tam juz mają
<Matan[M]> Wilku: suchar
<Wilku> Stirlitz: Ja widzę kilka, ale o gustach się nie dyskutuje.
<Stirlitz> jakie tam gusta, opowiadaj
<Wilku> Stirlitz: czasami wyjeżdżam do rodziny, gdzie nie ma żadnego komputera. To pierwsze - przyda się jakikolwiek. Po drugie - na serwer domowy
<Stirlitz> zalezy co ma ten serwer robic bo jak tylko dzialać to ok
<Stirlitz> a co do rodziny... zabierzesz im telewizor? :>
<Stirlitz> to sie może źle skończyc :)
<Wilku> Mam nadzieję, że wejdzie do sprzedaży...
<bt4> re
<BlessJah> za@
<BlessJah> zażółć gęślą jaźń
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> jest dobrze
<Stirlitz> cóż za optymizm
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: kraj się rozwija, mamy wspaniałych fachowców, a ludziom żyje się lepiej
<BlessJah> no i piszę polskie znaki
<BlessJah> czegóż chcieć więcej?
<Stirlitz> podzielam twój entuzjazm :>
<BlessJah> to daj opa
<BlessJah> jak jacek dostał
<BlessJah> ten windowsiarz
<BlessJah> to czemu nie archer
<Stirlitz> pierwsze słyszę
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: eee... przejezyczenie
<BlessJah> :/
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: nie przejmuj się, jest dobrze
<BlessJah> spływam
<BlessJah> cya
 * dKc spuszcza spłuczkę
<Wizard> jacek to powinien mieć +b a nie +o
<crusty> Skrzyp:
<Wizard> Skrzypzded
<Stirlitz> Wizard, a niby czemu?
<Wizard> eh, jeszcze nie widziałem, żeby ten człowiek sensowne zdanie napisał
<Skrzyp> http://www.livestream.com/tranzistoren <- ciupiemy w minecrafta!
<jacekowski> keNzi: witaj
<ntat> Pierwszy:D
 * Stirlitz słucha: Dave Matthews Band - Cry Freedom (Crash) 
 * Enlik słucha Oddział Zamknięty - Andzia i ja
<jacekowski> hmm kto ma pomysl
<jacekowski> jak wylaczyc linuxa po ssh
<jacekowski> jak nie mam komendy shutdown
<jacekowski> a init jest z busyboxa
<Stirlitz> może jest halt
<Enlik> czyli init bodajże-0 takowy nie zadziała?
<Enlik> albo poweroff
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> halta nie ma
<jacekowski> init 0 nie zadziala bo to z busyboxa
<jacekowski> ale poweroff zabanglal
<Enlik> 5 zł
<Stirlitz> +5 za dobre chęci
<Enlik> jacekowski: ocb z tym że „nie zadziała, bo to z busyboxa”
<Stirlitz> Enlik, to mamy dychę
<Enlik> \o/
<jacekowski> Enlik: init z busyboxa
<jacekowski> Enlik: bardzo ograniczony
<Enlik> mam busyboxa, popatrzę sobie w sumie
<Stirlitz> no to ma help przecież
<jacekowski> Usage: init
<jacekowski> tyle ma helpa
<Enlik> yup
<Stirlitz> pfff z czego to?
<jacekowski> z busyboxa
<Stirlitz> debianowy ma normalnego helpa
<jacekowski> jacekowski:~# busybox init --help
<jacekowski> init: applet not found
<jacekowski> tyle ma debianowy
<Enlik> w sumie takowy jeśli ma być w miarę uniwersalny, init z busyboxa, nie moglby opierac sie na wykonywaniu skryptow rc np. tych z rulevela 0, IMHO
<jacekowski> moglby
<Stirlitz> huh mówisz  że w ubuntu poszli do przodu? nie wierzę
<jacekowski> nikt nie uzywa initu z busyboxa w normalnym systemi
<jacekowski> a to byl dysk twardy
<Stirlitz> ubuntowy busybox nie dość ze wywal wszystkie możliwe na starcie to jeszcze ma help
<jacekowski> ma helpa
<jacekowski> ale busyboxowy init gowno umie i tak
<Stirlitz> no ale chwalisz sie czy żalisz?
<jacekowski> zale sie
<Enlik> Stirlitz: ale pokazuje coś więcej niż? → Usage: init
<Stirlitz> ta
<jacekowski> jedna linia
<jacekowski> Init is the parent of all processes
<jacekowski> ide spac
<Enlik> dobrej Tobie
<n3mc1a> witam
<n3mc1a> nie ma admc? :>
<qermit> Stirlitz: jeszcze z liter wina
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-03
<Wilku> Cześć wszystkim :)
<lisu> powitac
<Wilku> Cześć lisu :)
<lisu> Wilku: widze,ze ty tez ranny ptaszek
<Wilku> ^^
<lisu> nei ma to jak z rana zapodać backupy, szczegolnie ze to nic sie nie popsuło od wczoraj x]
 * lisu polazł do chłodni
 * Wilku szuka ustawiania Basha jako domyślnej powłoki na Shellmixie
<Wilku> Lol
<Wilku> wilczek(at)shellmix ~> vhost
<Wilku> VHOST LIST
<Wilku> [...]
<Wilku> tusktociota.shellmix.com
<Wilku> jebacpo.shellmix.com
<Wizard> cześć
<Wilku> Cześć Wizard :)
<Wizard> Wilczek, chsh nie działa?
<Wilku> Działa, działa. Już nie potrzebuję. Bardziej zastanawia mnie dlaczego jak łączę się przez telefon, to nie wyświetla polskich znaków (w ustawieniach połączenia wybrane UTF8).
<Wizard> Wilku, a jakie masz lokale na tym szelu?
<Wilku> A więc tu jest pies pogrzebany... Wszystko jest na ISO-8859-2, jak to zmienić szybko?
<Matan[M]> zna ktoś dobrą książkę do algorytmiki?
<Wizard> Wilku, LANG?
<Wizard> Matan[M], w życiu żadnej nie przeczytałem
<Matan[M]> Wizard: trzeba mi poprzypominać sobie algorytmike całą a notatki swoje posiałem, jakoś trzeba się ratować
<Wizard> yyy
<Wilku> Wizard: Co z tym lang? To zmienna?
<Wizard> yyy
<Wizard> LANG
<Wizard> tak
<Wilku> Wizard: export LANG=PL_pl.UTF-8 ?
<Wizard> pl_PL.UTF-8
<Wizard> albo pl_PL.utf8
<Wizard> ale teraz już chyba wszystkie systemy mają UTF-8 a nie utf8
<Wizard> no i export zadziała w sh
<Wizard> jak masz csh, to setenv
<Wilku> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> Wilku: o/
<Wilku> Wizard: Nie mam export, a
<Wilku> setenv LANG=PL_pl.UTF-8
<Wilku> i
<Wilku> setenv LANG=PL_pl.utf8
<Wilku> informuje jedynie, że składnia jest błędna (Syntax error)...
<Wilku> $LANG zwraca prawidłowy wynik, tak samo setenv. Tyle, że ISO...
<Wizard> Wilku, ty się wczoraj urodziłeś?
<Wizard> nie wiesz nawet jakiego shella używasz?
<Wilku> tcsh
<Wizard> w setenv nie używa się =
<Wizard> bogwie
<Wizard> po co ci szel, skoro nie umiesz go używać?
<Wilku> Wizard: pl_PL.UTF-8 już jest, a i tak nie wyświetla poprawnie :|
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłl
<PoKrAk> pytanie za 100%% czy moge stworzyc revdns tylko do domeny jak nie mam dostepu do głównego revdns który jest w klasie sieci
<witkol> ktoś wiem może gdzie można podmienić kodowanie dzwięku w skypie
<qermit> PoKrAk: revdns dla domeny?
<PoKrAk> ta
<PoKrAk> dla servera poczty
<PoKrAk> potrzebuje jeden wpis revdns
<PoKrAk> bo takie debilne (choc sam korzystam od lat) servery poczty jak o2.pl bez rev nie przepuszczają poczty
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: nie mozesz
<jacekowski> i prawidlowo
<jacekowski> zaden powazny serwer nie bedzie dzialal bez revdns
<PoKrAk> nic bede musiał sie wbić na dnsa z domu o ile hasła sa jeszcze ok :D
<jacekowski> tylko ze to nie dns dla domeny
<jacekowski> tylko dns dla klasy ip
<PoKrAk> wiem
<PoKrAk> jeden głupi wpis
<PoKrAk> nic narazie serwer poczty działa lecz z o2 gadac narazie z nim nie chce
<PoKrAk> kiedys juz to robiłem
<PoKrAk> nic to dziś moze pobawie sie w tworzenie klastrów na debiane zvirtualek
<PoKrAk> hmmm co polecicie do tworzenie klastra
<n3mc1a> ńdobry
<Biszkopcik> hi
<Wilku> [11:13] [ChanServ PING reply]:24 sec
<Wilku> xD
<drathir_test> jacekowski: gmail dopuszcza z dowolną nazwa np localhost
<drathir_test> witam...
<Wilku> drathir_test: Witaj...
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<drathir_test> witam...
<n3mc1a> dobry jeszcze raz, coś mnie wylogowało...
<Wilku> elwin013 nas zdradził...
<elwin013> Wilku: Hm...?
<qermit> czester: tez tak macie - http://noshit.pl/lubie/51573 ?
<drathir_test> Wilku: w sensie?
<Wilku> elwin013: Jesteś u Archerów...
<witkol> jacekowski, może się Ty orientujesz jak w ubunciaku podmienić kodowanie dzwięku w skypie
<elwin013> Wilczek: To straszne. :D
<drathir_test> witkol: obawiam się ze tego nie zmienisz bez głębszych poszukiwań o ile w ogóle się da...
<Wilku> elwin013: Z drugiej strony ja też jestem :D
<witkol> drathir_test, da sie raz już podmieniałem ale niepamietam gdzie i niemogę tego znaleźć
<PoKrAk> słuchajce chciałbym sobie pokombinoowac z klastrem
<elwin013> Wilku: Właśnie widzę ;-) Więc "o so chozi"? :D
<PoKrAk> z czego skorzystac openmossin martwy projekt openssi ponoc tez
<PoKrAk> co jest aktualne i dobrze opisane ?
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: jak stawiałes to przez kvm ? Jest możliwość użycia trybu tekstowego nie graficznego?
<PoKrAk> nie rozumiem pytania
<PoKrAk> klastra nie ma
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: jakiego programu do wirtualizacji używasz?
<PoKrAk> postawiłem sobie 3 virt maszyny i chce z nich zrobic klaster
<PoKrAk> virtualizacje robie na xen
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: a xen cluster ?
<firemark> ig dear
<firemark> *oh dear
<firemark> jak w tym gnomowym2 terminalu zmienic klawisze?
<firemark> a niech wasz szlag trafi!
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: a w xenie w jaki sposób tworzysz maszyny?
<drathir_test> xen-utils-3.3 czyżby to był ten pakiet?
<gjm> Bry
<drathir_test> witam...
<PoKrAk> drathir_test:  xen-create-image z odpowiednimi parametrami
<jacekowski> drathir_test: ale tu nie chodzi o nazwe tylko o reva
<PoKrAk> mozna za pomoca virt-managera jeszcze ale mi sie nie udało
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: a masz soft ktory bedzie dzialal na tym klastrze?
<PoKrAk> narazie mam czyste gołe instalki na tych maszynach
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: teraz program potrzebujesz
<drathir_test> jacekowski: aha to chyba dostawca tym zarządza raczej...
<PoKrAk> i usze je jeszcze zamontowac
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: ktory bedzie potrafil to uzyc
<PoKrAk> to wiem ze program i pytam sie czym
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: nie
<PoKrAk> umiaj umiał ma sie naiuczyc :)
<jacekowski> nie rozumiesz jak dziala klaster
<jacekowski> piszesz program ktory sie odpala na kazdym z komputerow
<jacekowski> i te sie komunikuja i dziela robota
<jacekowski> sa do tego biblioteki co zalatwiaja komunikacje
<jacekowski> i odpalanie tego wszystkiego
<jacekowski> ale w normalnym repo nie ma nic co by ich uzywalo
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: ja na kvmie najpierw w graficznym spróbuje postawić bo spod konsoli narazie nie wiem jak przerzucić wyjście z maszyny na okno konsoli.
<jacekowski> to nie jest tak ze nagle program moze uzywac wszystkie procesory w klastrze
<PoKrAk> z/w do tematu musze położyć maszyny
<PoKrAk> xm console domena
<drathir_test> virtualmin i webmin
<drathir_test> ma klastry też
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: chyba potrafi nawet automatycznie wykrywać w sieci nowe maszyny...
<PoKrAk> re
<drathir_test> przez virt-manager stawiam w trybie graficznym...
<PoKrAk> moj procek chyba nie obsługuje w pełni virtualizacji wiec jade z reki z virt-managera wiec nie korzystam
<PoKrAk> a pozatym virt robie w txt
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: oj txt to chyba dla mnie zbyt wcześnie...
<drathir_test> ale arch oczywiście...
<PoKrAk> debian jedyny słuszny :P
<PoKrAk> woel w txt
<PoKrAk> graf uzywam do irca
<drathir_test> pakiety wybrane instaluje
<PoKrAk> heh 5 maszyn 512 pamieci i jedna 256 i skonczyło sie miejsce w pamieci :P
<drathir_test> szkoda ze tylko taki prosty partycjoner graficzny bo tworzy 4 partycje i  jedną w ext2
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: hrhr
<PoKrAk> w textowym mozesz bardziej pomombinowac chyba
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: ja 2gb ramu 512 na maszynę jeszcze na swap nie weszło
<buharin> do wszystkich hkerów
<buharin> używajcie komendy shred!
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: on i bez trybu graficznego można tutaj w graficznym mogę tylko ustawiać
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: nom i bez trybu graficznego można tutaj w graficznym mogę tylko ustawiać
<drathir_test> buharin: ?!
<drathir_test> Przekliniak: utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<buharin> drathir_test, dzis mnie straszyl aspirant policji ze sprawdzi mojego kompa
<drathir_test> buharin: ma nakaz na wejście do domu?
<buharin> drathir_test, nie
<drathir_test> nie to może sobie sprawdzić próg czy nie masz kurzu
<drathir_test> buharin: także na herbatke go nie zapraszaj...
<buharin> drathir_test, ja mam filmy nielegalne na kompie
<drathir_test> buharin: masz fabrykę produkcyjną i sprzedajesz ?
<buharin> drathir_test, nawet pornole mam nielegalne
<buharin> : S
<buharin> drathir_test, rozdaje z fri :P
<drathir_test> naloty chyba mogą robić na akademiki nie na prywatne mieszkania...
<gjm> w polse też pewnie nielegalnie przebywasz?
<gjm> polsce*
<PoKrAk> zaszyfrować dysk i spokuj
<gjm> spokój*
<PoKrAk> mozliwe
<drathir_test> PoKrAk++
<gjm> truecrypt, /tmp, ew. ramdysk :)
<drathir_test> gjm: truecrypt może działać z szyfrowaniem systemowym?
<gjm> a nie wiem, nie interesowało mnie to
<drathir_test> buharin: albo zakop serwer gdzieś w pobliżu i z kompa w domu używaj jako terminalu hrhr
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: o jajko instaluje już...
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: użycie procka w maszynie max 55%
<PoKrAk> odnosnie czego ??
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: jaki bootloader dla archa polecasz ?
<drathir_test> 4 gruby, lilo, extlinux
<Wizard> yaboot
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> aaaa.. dla archa..
<Wizard> to najlepszym jest rm -rf
<drathir_test> Wizard: tego nie dali hrhr
<Wizard> w ogóle, #arch-pl
<Wizard> tam ci polecą
<drathir_test> Wizard: wirtualka
<Wizard> i #ubuntu-bots, !polls
<Wizard> pralka
<drathir_test> Wizard: pod ubuntu...
<Wizard> jak będę miał w vboksie zainstalowanego BeOSa albo QNXa, to też mam się tu pytać?
<Wizard> to ja może spytam
<Wizard> wywalił mi się photon i wyleciałem do shella, co mam zrobić, żeby go włączyć?
<drathir_test> Wizard: dobrze, dobrze już nie pytam... Przepraszam...
<Wizard> proszę
<drathir_test> Wizard: a co do pytona zrób reinstallke
<Wizard> photon, a nie python
<Wizard> `g photon micro gui
<Przekliniak> Wizard: QNX Photon microGUI: <http://www.qnx.com/products/hmi/photon.html>
<drathir_test> Wizard: /me idzie googlac co to takiego...
<qermit> Wizard: się wystarczy chyba wylogować
<Wizard> no właśnie nie pamiętam
<Wizard> zawsze można go odpalić po prostu
<Wizard> ph czy pm
<Wizard> ;)
<PoKrAk> bootloader to grub2
<PoKrAk> ja acha nie znam
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: dzięki powalczę z nim hrhr
<BlessJah> drathir_test: jakis stuff, do lamania wep? 600MHz, kto bogatemu zabroni?
<BlessJah> hilightuj mnie, przeczytam w awaylogu
<BlessJah> polaczenie lekko szarpane mam w galerii
<drathir_test> BlessJah: barbelo jedynie znam ale czy do łamania się nada to nie wiem...
<PoKrAk> youtube -> łamanie wep
<PoKrAk> :P
 * drathir_test podejście do instalacji nr2
<EuGene_Wolfe> hello
<EuGene_Wolfe> mam takie pytanko do osób, które mają już KDE 4.7
<EuGene_Wolfe> w paru wpisach w sieci widziałem info o integracji KDM z Grub2
<n3mc1a> no cześć
<n3mc1a> zapomnij o KDE 4.7 muli jak cholera
<PoKrAk> drathir_test: co instaliren ??
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: archa
<PoKrAk> a czemu archa a nie debiana
<PoKrAk> i co bedzie na nim ?
<PoKrAk> sesktop serwer ?
<EuGene_Wolfe> n3mc1a: co mam zapominać, skoro już mam zainstalowane hehe
<EuGene_Wolfe> faktycznie, trochę toporniej działa
<EuGene_Wolfe> ale do przeżycia
<EuGene_Wolfe> tylko chodzi mi o tę opisywaną możliwość przełączania na inny system
<EuGene_Wolfe> bez restartu komputera
<EuGene_Wolfe> nie mogę znaleźć nigdzie takiej opcji
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: bo debiana to nie problem...
<drathir_test> PoKrAk: ogólnie z nim kontaktu jeszcze nie miałem i jestem ciekaw jak to wygląda...
<PoKrAk> brudne i zapchlone :P\
<PoKrAk> z/w
<n3mc1a> EuGene_Wolfe to nie trochę topornie tylko myszka mi się zacinała na phenomiex4 3gb ram i 8800gt!
<EuGene_Wolfe> n3mc1a: hmmm to u mnie takiej jazdy nie ma
<EuGene_Wolfe> ledwie zauważalna mniejsza płynność działania
<m477> co to jest i do czego sluzy, Live HTTP Headers?
<EuGene_Wolfe> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Live+HTTP+Headers
<n3mc1a> EuGene_Wolfe poużywasz trochę, to się przekonasz, plasma jest do chrzanu...
<EuGene_Wolfe> od wczoraj używam
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> ja wczoraj 3 debiany postawiłem 2 desktopy + server www mysql postfix dovecot i pirdoły
<PoKrAk> :D
<EuGene_Wolfe> zauważyłem przy uruchomionym Vboksie
<EuGene_Wolfe> ale jak mówię - do przeżycia
<EuGene_Wolfe> za to ułatwia mi to pracę nad tłumaczeniami, bo nie muszę ręcznie instalować najnowszych wersji softu
<m477> no to jak?
<Wizard> uh
<Stirlitz> http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/asteroids-your-website/?f=
<m477> da sie jakos usunac bufor w bashu?
<m477> chodzi mi zeby nie dalo sie skrolowac do gory
<m477> historii
<qermit> m477: w baszu czy terminalu?
<m477> a jaka to roznica
<qermit> zasadnicz
<qermit> a
<m477> tzn
<qermit> tzn idź pomyśleć na kiblu
<gjm> m477: wszystko się da
<m477> dzieki za pomoc
<gjm> sam tak mam w aliasie tylko nie pamiętam jak
<gjm> a jestem na winpudle
<PoKrAk> bleachbit takie cos oferuje
<m477> dobra znalazlem komende
<gjm> jajebe, po co jakiś bleachbit jak wystarczy jedną linijkę w baszu :>
<gjm> m477: http://www.foogazi.com/2008/06/25/how-to-delete-bash-history/
<m477> gjm: nie zrozumielismy sie, ja nie chce usuwac historii ( pliku)
<m477> tylko cos ala clear bez mozliwosci scrolowania okna
<lisu> lol 101% cpu, x]
<Kwpolska> m477: poszukaj w opcjach terminala
<m477> napisalem ze juz mam ...
<m477> gdzie winterek? :-(
<Julia7> cześć :)
<Julia7> może mnie pamiętacie
<Julia7> rozwiązałam problem który miałam z uruchomieniem systemu
<Julia7> choć nadal nie wiem co go spowodowało
<Julia7> zainstalowałam nowe jądro i teraz działa wszystko ja poprzednio
<Julia7> jak*
<drathir_test> re
 * drathir_test 'owi udalo sie zainstalowac na aqemu
<n3mc1a> Admc' mam Cię!
<n3mc1a> podejdź no do płota :>
<Wilku> n3mc1a: On jest mój! Oddawaj!
<n3mc1a> Wilku nie ma! ja na niego od wczoraj poluję!
<Wilku> n3mc1a: NIE DAM GO!!!
<Wilku> Weź mnie!
<n3mc1a> Wilku nie chcę Ciebie, chcę Admc'! Mamy umowę.
<Wilku> n3mc1a, Admc: Zazdrosny będę :P
<n3mc1a> taaaa! On udaje że go nie ma! Wie co go czeka ;]
<n3mc1a> poza tym mój ci on, mój!
<Wilku> n3mc1a: To już przesada!!! WRRRRRRR!!!
<Wilku> Zamorduję!
<Admc`> n3mc1a: z ubuntu-pomoc?
<Admc`> Wilku: spokonie
<Admc`> spokojnie
<n3mc1a> Admc' taaaa :>
<Admc`> :>
<n3mc1a> Zainstalowałam... zgadnij co się dzieje...
<qermit> dlaczego nie spotkacie się na mieście żeby dotykać się czułkami
<Admc`> qermit: dlaczego cię to tak interesuje?
<qermit> raczej nie interesuje tylko denerwuje
<Admc`> co cię denerwuje, jak coś piszemy to zazwyczaj na privie
<Admc`> pytaj się wilka czemu się przyczepił do n3mc1a
<n3mc1a> to ja idę testować ;)
<Emcia> aaaaa!!! Admc' nie żyjesz! xD normalnie zacznij pisać testament ;]
<Emcia> ma ktoś nVidię i wie jak z konsoli zainstalować najnowsze stary jeśli instalka 275 powoduje kernel mismach?
<Emcia> mam do dyspozycji jedynie konsole :/
<Ashiren24> :o
<julek> ja mam konsole pegasus i tez sterowniki nvidia nie dzialaja:(
<Emcia> a jak je instalowałeś? Próbowałeś ją karmić ręką?
<Emcia> przy okazji zorganizujcie jakąś ściepę na ładny wieniec dla Admc'...
<Emcia> litości, ja muszę coś dziś skończyć w gimpie :(
<julek> uzyj vesa
<julek> do gimpa wystarczy;)
<Admc`> powiedzcie jej tylko jakim poleceniem można uruchomić deinstalator nvidii
<Admc`> bo ja mam radeona i nie jestem w temacie
<julek> a to sie nie da do xorg.conf wpisac vesa po prostu?
<Emcia> jak startnę ixy to dam sobie radę
<julek> a ja od miesiaca linuksa nie widzialem:P
<Emcia> zamiast nvidia?
<julek> obecnie uzywam albanskiego internetu w serbskim komputerze, dobrze, ze windows po angielsku;)
<anemus> Emcia jaki masz kernel?
<Emcia> najnowszy generic
<anemus> może inny kernel i inne źródła
<Emcia> siedzą tam dane z 270 i stery 275
<Emcia> aż tak zaawansowana to ja nie jestem
<anemus> znczy burdel innymi słowy
<n3mc1a> ehhh, pobieranie i instalowanie sterownika 12% od 5 min, coś czuję że mogę zacząć szukać płyty instalacyjnej... bo praca w 800x600 niezbyt mi się uśmiecha :(
 * Wilku wypił kawę i delektuje się ciszą powstałą w wyniku uciszenia dzieciaków
<Admc`> Wilku: kawa jest dla dorosłych
<Admc`> n3mc1a: nie poddawaj się
<Admc`> zainstaluj te stery z PPA
<Admc`> co ci podałem
<Wilku> Ciało młode, ale dusza...
<Admc`> Wilku: a tam gadasz
<n3mc1a> możesz wkleić jeszcze raz linka do nich?
<Admc`> n3mc1a: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<n3mc1a> dziękuje
<anemus> Wilku: ciesz się że nie odwrotnie...
<anemus> Ja po dzisiejszej "wyprawie poprzez pagórki" stwierdziłem, że się bardzo zestarzałem...
<Dudi> Witam
<Dudi> jak Panowie czy może coś się zmieniło w sprawie Optimusa na Linux?
<Admc`> Dudi: bumblebee
<Admc`> taki hack co niby dodaje częściową obsługę
<anemus> podobno na czymś to bumblebee działa
<buharin> pomoże ktoś?
<Dudi> Admc`, czyli nic się nie zmieniło
<Admc`> buharin: chciałem napisać niestety mazowsze
<Dudi> Dupa blada jest... już nie mogę się doczekać na oficjalne wsparcie, jeszcze adobe i będe w raju
<Admc`> musiałeś napisać poprawie?
<Admc`> poprawnie*
<buharin> :D
<buharin> chciałem zacząć przygodę z ruby
<buharin> ale coś tu nie kumam :D
<Admc`> #ruby.pl
<Wilku> buharin: Ruby da się poznać na chłopski rozum
<buharin> Wilku, okej juz załapałem ; D
<Admc`> jak ktoś nie kupił HiB2, to może dostać gry z HiB2 gratis jeśli zapłaci więcej niż przeciętna kwota w HiB3
<Admc`> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<EuGene_Wolfe> ale HiB3 to już takie trochę na siłę wg mnie
<EuGene_Wolfe> oczywiście kwestia gustu
<EuGene_Wolfe> ale mnie nie powaliły te gry
<EuGene_Wolfe> za to bardzo się ucieszyłem z darmowego wydania Heroes of Newerth
<qermit> Dudi: dlaczego tak brzydko mówisz?
<Dudi> qermit, że kiedy?
<qermit> 2123 < Dudi> Dupa ...
<Dudi> nie nie to taki nowy plugin który w tagu <[przekliniak]>dolna część pleców</[przeklinia]k> dopasowuje słowo które najczęściej pisałeś i wyświetla
<Dudi> mi np wyświetliło <Dudi> Jesteś zajebisty
<Dudi> :)
<buharin> jak otworzyc rubybook na linuxie?
<buharin> tfu
<buharin> ubuntu zainstalowalem
<witkol> ktoś może wie jak i gdzie podmienić kodeki w skype żeby się nieprzycinał dzwięku
<Admc`> witkol: rozpocznij rozmowę testową i po chwili przestanie przycinac
<Admc`> albo wywal pulseaudio
<witkol> Admc wiem że można wywalić pulse ale można też kodowanie zmienić kiedyś to robiłem ale niepamiętam gdzie dokładnie
<witkol> :(
<BlessJah> /r/r
<witkol> BlessJah, :) Ty mi chyba kiedyś podpowiedziałeś gdzie kodeki podmienić w skype
<gjm> re
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-04
<m477> witkol:
<m477> witom
<m477> pora cos wypic :-)
<gjm> mleko
<m477> wódeczke :)
<lisu> re
<m477> witą
<Wilku> Dobry den...
 * Wilku ziewa
<Quintasan> dobry
<Wilku> Quintasan: bry
<Ashiren24> oahi
<Wilku> ?
<witkol> BlessJah, jesteś
<ntat> Dzień dobry:)
<Wilku> Dobry :*
 * Wilku zrobił sobie dziecko :D
 * Wilku Test
<Wilku> Hm
<Kombajnista> bry
<Wizard> czeć Kombajnista
<Kombajnista> huh, czas kombajnów :P
<ntat> Kombajnista, co masz, żniwa?;)
<Kombajnista> ntat: nie, wczoraj o mało co taki debil mnie na części zamienne przerobił
<Wizard> lol, bastetmilo komentuje na gazecie ;)
<Biszkopcik> [A
<Biszkopcik> hi*
<Wizard> cześć Biszkopcik
<Wizard> skąd wy te niki bierzecie?
<Wizard> pytanie do Biszkopcika i Kombajnisty
<Kombajnista> Wizard: /dev/urandom :)
<Kombajnista> albo rozmyślanie na kiblu podczas stawiania klocka
<Wizard> mi jakieś krzki /dev/urandom wypluwa tylko ;)
<Biszkopcik> Wizard: sposobem
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<Wilku> Grin
<PoKrAk> :D
<Wilku> :P
<julek> czesc
<Wilku> Sześć :*
<BlessJah> witkol: tak?
<BlessJah> !g
<gjm> Bry
<Biszkopcik> hi
<PoKrAk> normalnie wszyscy sprzed kompów na dwór uciekli ?
<Biszkopcik> cyba
<Biszkopcik> chyba*
<ntat> Nie wszyscy;)
 * ntat próbuje odpalić w miarę nowego Linuksa na Pentium 166 MMX i 32 MB ramu:)
<Wilku> chyba bez x...
<ntat> No raczej:]
<Wilku> ntat: PCLinuxOS CLI, 15MB RAMU
<ntat> Zobaczymy, co na tym pójdzie. Instaluje się Debian. W najgorszym wypadku będzie *DSL*
<ntat> A z programów biurowych to : nano, LaTeX i SC:D
<ntat> Fajnie, jak dźwiękówa ruszy, to i radia będzie można posłuchać;)
<Wizard> o ile wyrobi z dekodowaniem strumienia ;)
<ntat> no właśnie, to się okaże
<Wizard> ntat, jak zrobisz tam tinycore (ciekawe, czy to jeszcze żyje) to może i nawet x odpalisz
<Wilku> ntat: U mnie czysty Debian = 40MB
<Wizard> sporo
<ntat> no sporo
<Wizard> po mojemu to debian czy ubuntu się średnio nadają
<Wizard> hmm
<ntat> Ponoć na słabszych komputerach instalowali Linuksa, więcsię nie martwię;]
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> ale z latexem będziesz miał problem
<Wizard> może ci ramu braknąć jednak, przy większych dokumentach
<ntat> Próbowałem wcześniej SLackware ale najnowsze nie rusza - problem z jajkiem i wykrywaniem dysku ATA
<Wizard> a o beamerze zapomnij w ogóle :)
<Wizard> całą noc będzie generował
<ntat> Wizard, wiesz, jak już odpalę, to sobie ustawię wystarczająco duży SWAP:)
<Wizard> :)
<ntat> Ciekawi mnie jszcze, jak wygląda zużycie pamięci przy przeglądaniu zdjęć w konsoli:)
<ntat> Już są problemy z instalacją
<ntat> Ściągam DSL`a
<Wizard> ntat, tinycore..
<Wizard> powinno tam śmigać ;)
<ntat> Wizard, sprawdzę
<ntat> ciekawe, jak z paczkami do tej dystrybucji
<Wizard> jak używałem, to było tego sporo
<Wizard> oni co prawda jakoś dziwnie paczkują, ale mnie nie przeszkadzało
<Wizard> i mają (mieli) kanał, na którym ludzie siedzą i wiedzą coś na temat systemu, którego używają
<Wizard> więc tam można pytać śmiało
<ntat> dobra mam TC, zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie:)
<ntat> 10 MB na płytce:)
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> ntat, i jak?
<ntat> Też nie ruszył
<ntat> chodzi o jajko 2.6
<Wizard> mhm
<ntat> Dsl działa
<ntat> ma 2.4
<Wizard> naprawdę?
<Wizard> jeszcze był jakiś puppy
<ntat> Dsl działa nawet Live na 32 MB :|
<Wizard> nazwa zobowiązuje
<Wizard> co to umie?
<ntat> W sumie dużo rzeczy ma, zobacz sam
<ntat> http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&tbm=vid&sa=X&ei=dKA6TqTfGIzLtAbA8aAN&ved=0CDIQvwUoAQ&q=damn+small+linux&spell=1&biw=1280&bih=664
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3z53ddu> (at www.google.pl)
<ntat> RAM Usage: 10.1M/28.9 w trybie Live:|
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> z gui?
<ntat> z gui
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Takie, jak na pierwszym filmiku od góry:)
<Matan[M]> zna ktoś z was jakiś konwerter obrazek -> ascii art (w obrazku a nie TXT)
<ntat> + pasek na dole, którego na filmie chyba nie ma
<Wizard> ma tę śmieszną przeglądarkę, dillo
<Wilku> Tfu
<ntat> Dillo i Firefoxa ma nawet;)
<Wizard> Wilku, jaka jest różnica między tobą i Wilczkiem?
<Wizard> młodszy brat?
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> ntat, i ma teda
<Wizard> ej, całkiem sporo fajnego softu
<Wizard> emelFM - bardzo dobry menedżer plików
<Wilku> Wizard: Wilku = WilczekMobile, a Wilczek jest na stałe postawiony :)
<Wizard> nie lepiej mieć bouncer albo tmux?
<Wizard> kolejny :S
<Wizard> niech zgadnę.. yet another android irc client
<Wilku> Wizard: Ja mam jmIrc-m :P
<AdmcMobile> Ta, zostawiłem indent
<Wizard> ntat, zawsze możesz wziąć nie-linuksa
<Wizard> np Haiku
<Wizard> chociaż on po starcie zajmuje ~70MB ramu
<Wizard> to też słabo
<Yatmai> siema, jak w kde4 wrzucić jakąś ikonkę na dolny panel?
<Wizard> dolny?
<Wizard> na każdy można przeciągać
<Wizard> iirc
<Wizard> chyba, że znów coś popieprzyli
<DaZ> cos mi sie nie chcą przeciągać :f
<DaZ> a nie, jednak chcą
<Wizard> DaZ używa kde!
<Wizard> ale siara ;)
<DaZ> przeciez wszyscy wiedza, ze uzywam >:
<BlessJah> no i co z tego? ja też obecnie na kde siedzę?
<Wizard> no siara
<DaZ> ale ty nie jesteś pr0.
<Wizard> prawdziwy geek używa cwma
<DaZ> <:
<Wizard> buahahahaha
 * DaZ sobie stawia subtle i jest fajny
<DaZ> czy coś :f
<Wilku> używa KDE
<Wilku> :D
<Enlik> na HURD-zie
<DaZ> haters gon' hate [;
<Enlik> :)
<Biszkopcik> ibm 2x2x2.4, 2-4 gb ddr3 , 500 gb dysk, 100 mb/s 5 tb transferu, polska, ok. 200 zl - ktos zainteresowany?
<Wilku> O.O
<Wizard> xserve?
<Wizard> gdzie ja se go postawię?
<Biszkopcik> eh
<Biszkopcik> kolokowany w dc
<Wizard> pffff
<Wilku> Ave Tux!
<Matan[M]> hmmm... http://www.mobimaniak.pl/41809/znamy-polska-cene-asusa-eee-pc-x101/ zakupiłby
<Wizard> lol, laptop z linuksem
<witkol> BlessJah, byłeś jak mnie niebyło a teraz jesteś ?
<BlessJah> tak
<lisu> Wizard: co w tym śmiesznego?
<Wizard> kto tego będzie używał
<Wizard> meego to nawet logo nokii nie pomoże ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja kupiłem z freedosem
<witkol> Wizard, lapciaka z linuksem ja bym kupił sobie nowego
<dwe11er> BlessJah: the same
<dwe11er> mam nawet płytkę dellowką z freedosem
<BlessJah> ja kupowalem po prostu bez windowsa
<Wizard> a uwolnijlaptopa.pl jeszcze żyje?
<Wilku> Sprawdź :P
<witkol> BlessJah, niewiem czy to Ty czy nie Ty kiedyś mi podpowiedziałeś jak kodeki podmienić do skype /
<witkol> ?
<BlessJah> witkol: nie
<witkol> :(
<BlessJah> witkol: masz logi? jak nie, to logi sa online
<BlessJah> gdzieś tam
<witkol> Wizard, może Ty wiesz gdzie i jak podmienić kodeki dla skype
<Wizard> koco?
<Wizard> jakie znów kodeki?
<witkol> po co ? bo mi się strasznie tnie
<Wizard> nie wiem, używam tego gówna z przymusu
<Wizard> moja kobita nie umie sobie zainstalować klienta jabbera, który umie rozmowy wideo
<witkol> ffmpeg chyba kiedyś mi ktoś podpowiedział i było dobrze jak zrobiłem ale żona rozwaliła system i jest znowu kupa
<Wizard> i w pracy te geje wszystkie francuzy używają tego
<witkol> Wizard, jabberem można wideo rozmowy prowadzić ??
<Wizard> podobno
<Wizard> libtelepathy taką magię ponoć umie
<Wizard> ale ja nigdy tego nie wypróbowałem
<Wizard> starczy mi głosowa
<witkol> a ja chcę czasem zobaczyć co się w domu dzieje jak mnie niema  w domu
<witkol> BlessJah, gdzie są te logi ?
<BlessJah> w google
<Wizard> witkol, ja nagrywam cheesem
<Wizard> kota
<Wizard> jedyne sensowne zastosowanie kamerki
<gjm> czy imprez nie robi?
<Wizard> ta
<Wizard> śpi, dziad
<Wizard> dobra, idę potestować to nieszczęsne meego
<witkol> Wizard, ja niechcę nagrywać tylko rozmawiać i mieć podgląd na żywo z żoną i dzieciakami
<julek> o/
<gjm> \o
<mnemonium> Witam wsYzstkich po dlugiej pryerwie. Dzisiaj testujemy Ubuntu mobile. Zastanawiam sie, dlaczego polaczenie z netem tylko poprzez Edge\gprs. Moze ktos cos wie na ten temat?
<julek> podlacz skretke
<mnemonium> Chyba w tam gdzie slonce niedochodzi. Mobilnie, znaczy u mnie, ze nadaje poprzez PPC.
<mnemonium> Wyglada na to, ze umts/hs jest w jakis sposob wylaczone, zablokowane.
<mnemonium> Okej, spadam, bateria.
<Guest56433>  ;)
<Ashiren24> ;(
<phalcore> cześć
<phalcore> yenn:~ $ crontab -e
<phalcore> crontab: no crontab for phalcore - using an empty one
<phalcore> crontab: installing new crontab
<phalcore> "/tmp/crontab.18493":1: bad day-of-month
<phalcore> crontab: errors in crontab file, can't install
<phalcore> Do you want to retry the same edit? no
<phalcore> co może być przyczyną?
<Ashiren24> cos zle wpisales D:
<phalcore> w crontabie?
<ntat> Może 29 lutego jest:)
<phalcore> wpisałem> */5****/home/phalcore/pisg-0.72/pisg --silent
<phalcore> i :wq
<Ashiren24> a taby/spacje?
<ntat> czyli *vi*
<phalcore> co taby spacje ;>
<Ashiren24> czy poprostu tu ich ni wkleiles
<phalcore> jak mozna tab wkleić :D
<phalcore> chcialem zaznaczyc tez, ze zielony w tych sprawach jestem
<Ashiren24> i chyba za duzo gwiazdek
<Ashiren24> zamiast 4 daj 3
<Ashiren24> po piatce
<Ashiren24> i/lub usun / przy 5
<phalcore> dalej ten sam error
<phalcore> any ideas?
<Phalcore> pomoze ktos?
<Phalcore> thanks for help kurwa...
<Biszkopcik> :]
<Wilku> Wie ktoś jak wyłączyć subskrypcję Wapstera? 3 lata żadnych reklam. Ściągnąłem jedną grę i 5 reklam w 30 minut :|
<ntat> Na stronie wapstera powinna być informacja o zarządzaniu swoimi danymi
<ntat> kurcze pamiętam, było coś takiego jak wapster
<Wilku> Nom
<ntat> ale to stare czasy:)
<Admc`> Wilku: LOOL
<Admc`> kto kupuje gry na wapsterze
<Wilku> 10 kropek na ekran za 10,99
<Wilku> :D
<Admc`> taniej wyjdzie ściągnąć pirata z internetu
<Admc`> :P
<Wilku> Ja nie kupuję
<Admc`> <Wilku> 10 kropek na ekran za 10,99 ← zapłaciłeś 11 zł = kupiłeś
<Wilku> Mówię jak to kiedyś było :P
<Admc`> ściągnij sobie program co blokuje odbieranie smsów z konkretnych numerów
<Wilku> O.o
<Admc`> nie wiedziałeś że takie są?
<Wilku> Nie zaczynaj tematu!
<Wilku> :D
<Admc`> czemu? :<
<ntat> Na Symbiana używam *Blacklist*. Darmowa wersja blokuje do 5 numerów
<ntat> :)
<Wilku> A zresztą... Lubię sobie wyobrażać zajebistość Robota :D
<Admc`> Wilku: to każdy OS potrafi
<Admc`> dlatego ja nie kupię już nigdy telefonu z javą me
<Wilku> Tak - O ES :P
<Admc`> bo nawet nie mają takich podstawowych funkcji
<Wilku> `g WapSter
<Admc`> lol
<Admc`> `ping
<Wilku> Przekliniak: Nie to nie, LambadaBot mi pomógł :@
<Admc`> Przekliniaka nawet nie ma
<Admc`> Stirlitz: przekliniaka nie ma
<ntat> na wakacjach jest
<Admc`> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIU8l_qPzAQ
<Admc`> :D
<ntat> :]
<Wilku> =*
<Matan[M]> ktoś z was instalował ubuntu font family na 10.04?
<ntat> Ja kiedyś, jak miałem 10.04
<Admc`> ja miałem
<Matan[M]> ktoś zapoda z jakiego ppa stawiał?
<ntat> ja ściągnąłem spakowane zip'em
<ntat> i ttf zainstalowałem
<Admc`> ja tak samo
<ntat> z resztą pod Windowsem tak samo robię:)
<Admc`> http://font.ubuntu.com
<Matan[M]> e to nie pyknie :/
<ntat> To chyba najłatwiejszy sposób
<Matan[M]> mam jakieś stare, sobie kiedyś stawiałem
<Matan[M]> ale widać jakaś pre alfa jest
<Matan[M]> bo niektóre znaki na siebie nachodzą'
<Matan[M]> Pakiet "ttf-ubuntu-font-family" jest już zainstalowany
<Matan[M]> huh?
<Matan[M]> to coś lipa działa ten font
<ntat> to usuń te czcionki albo odinstaluj pakiet
<ntat> globalnie czcionki masz w /usr/share/fonts chyba, że lokalnie zainstalowałeś
<bastetmilo> cześć
<ntat> witaj
<Matan[M]> ale lipa :/
<ntat> lokalnie to ~/.fonts
<Matan[M]> ja to aptem stawiał
<Matan[M]> i na to samo wyszło
<Matan[M]> miało być Regular, Bold, Italic, Bold-Italic, Light, Medium, Monospace, Condensed a mam tylko Regular, Bold, Italic, Bold-Italic
<Matan[M]> i nadal nakładające sie na siebie znaki
<Matan[M]> :/
<ntat> Spróbuj w innym edytorze, może to wina ustawień programu w którym edytujesz dokument
<Admc`> panowie, nie mogę rozpakować kilku archiwów na raz w konsoli:
<Admc`> adam@kubuntu:~/Pulpit/LibreOffice-tmp$ tar -xvzf *.tar.gz
<Admc`> tar: LibO_3.4.2_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz: Nie znalazłem w archiwum
<Admc`> tar: LibO_3.4.2_Linux_x86_langpack-deb_pl.tar.gz: Nie znalazłem w archiwum
<Admc`> tar: Zakończenie w stanie błędu z powodu uprzednich błędów
<Admc`> pomóżcie
<Matan[M]> ntat: ja to w GNOMulcu ustawiam sobie jako systemową
<ntat> a
<ntat> nie wiem czy "-" jest potrzebny
<franek> bry
<Enlik> Admc`: for taktojestzetakiecostakiejest in *.tar.gz; do tar -xvzf "$takiecostakiejest"; done -> 8,50 się należy
<Enlik> wymienne na czekoladę (I wants) lub piwo
<Admc`> pfff
<Admc`> mam tutaj nieeleganckie obejście: tar -xvzf LibO_3.4.2_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz && tar -xvzf LibO_3.4.2_Linux_x86_langpack-deb_pl.tar.gz && tar -xvzf LibO_3.4.2_Linux_x86_helppack-deb_pl.tar.gz
<Enlik> o, jeszcze focha stroi!
<Admc`> poszło
 * Enlik zastanawia sie, ilu z uzywajacych „&&” wie, co to oznacza - acz na szczescie przez przypadek w 98% jest to jak najbardziej uzasadnione
<Enlik> s/jak najbardziej//
<Admc`> && służy to łączenia komend, następna komenda wykonuje się tylko jeżeli wcześniejsza wykonała się bez błędu (tak przynajmniej myślę)
<Admc`> do bezwarunkowego jest ;
<Enlik> true
<anemus> jak to jest, że usługi google najgorzej działają na Chrome?
<Admc`> anemus: ciekawe
<Admc`> może dlatego ze chrome jest firmowane przez google?
<anemus> Admc`: napisałem najgorzej!
<Admc`> a to nie wiem, używam firefoxa
<anemus> 1. igoogle - dobrze jak w ogóle działa, 2. +1 na stronach... 3. js w chmurowych usługach...
<anemus> Opera tu jest lepsza, Firefox tylko trochę mniej tragiczny
<gjm> re
<anemus> ciekawe czy ktoś napisze 1st
<Wilku> 1st
<gjm> 2nd
<Admc`> Wilku: fail
<Admc`> :P
<Admc`> albo to ja mam laga
<Wilku> [23:59:37] <anemus> ciekawe czy ktoś napisze 1st
<Wilku> [00:00:39] <Wilku> 1st
<qermit>  0000 < anemus> ciekawe czy ktoś napisze 1st
<qermit> Wilku: zmień dostawcę czasu
<Wilku> qermit: Pomacaj mnie
<anemus> jaki piękny przykład względności czasu ;P
<anemus> 22:01 < anemus> ciekawe czy ktoś napisze 1st
<anemus> 22:02 < Wilku> 1st
<Wilku> :D
<qermit> Wilku: żebym cię zaraz czymś nie pomacał
<anemus> qermit: ty mu tylko ciągle obiecujesz, a chłopak musi żyć nadzieją
<qermit> a kij mu w oko
<anemus> qermit: kiedyś bawiłeś się dfbsd
<Wilku> :(
<qermit> anemus: bawiłem
<qermit> nawet ładnego managera logowania sobie zrobiłem w nim
<anemus> jak się do niego przymierzałem to coś działanie na smp mu nie szło
<anemus> nie wiem jak to teraz wygląda
<qermit> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_gt52MELDR58/RsictVoKSRI/AAAAAAAAAAs/_xLMQ87xHDI/s1600-h/xdm.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3rx8qj2> (at 2.bp.blogspot.com)
<anemus> qermit:  :) takie okienka przypominają młodość...
<anemus> i x-y odpalane przez telnet...
<ntat> O, Przekliniak żyje:)
<gjm> `karma
<Przekliniak> gjm: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "[01:02] ---- Użytkownik wilczek został zablokowany (IP Ban)--" (-1), and "--- google.com ping statistics -" (-1).  You (gjm) are ranked 3 out of 35.
<Wilku> `karma
<Przekliniak> Wilku: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "[01:02] ---- Użytkownik wilczek został zablokowany (IP Ban)--" (-1), and "--- google.com ping statistics -" (-1).
<ntat> a co się dzieje z Dreadlish'em?
<ntat> o co chodzi z karmą? Jakieś statystyki?
<gjm> ntat: karma to jak ktoś ma coś takiego "nick++"
<anemus> `karma
<Przekliniak> anemus: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "[01:02] ---- Użytkownik wilczek został zablokowany (IP Ban)--" (-1), and "--- google.com ping statistics -" (-1).  You (anemus) are ranked 8 out of 35.
<ntat> ntat++
<ntat> `karma
<Przekliniak> ntat: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "[01:02] ---- Użytkownik wilczek został zablokowany (IP Ban)--" (-1), and "--- google.com ping statistics -" (-1).
<ntat> I nie ma mnie
<anemus> ntat++
<ntat> `karma
<Przekliniak> ntat: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "[01:02] ---- Użytkownik wilczek został zablokowany (IP Ban)--" (-1), and "--- google.com ping statistics -" (-1).  You (ntat) are ranked 8 out of 36.
<ntat> czyli samemu nie idzie;]
<gjm> nie idzie
<ntat> a to w nawiasie to miejsce?
<gjm> ntat: nie, ile razy było ++
<Wilku> Wilku++
<Wilku> aha
<gjm> Wilku: ehehe
<gjm> Przekliniak pilnuje
<Wilku> ;D
<anemus> na szybko jak źródłą alsa przekierowywało się na pulse?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-05
<m477> ctrl+l to jest skrot z terminala?
<m477> WITOM
<m477> #python
<m477> jakiego klienta irca uzywacie?
<m477> bo mam konversation ale cos sie psuje i malo elastyczny jest
<anemus> m477: elastyczny? To nie rajstopy...
<m477> ohoh
<m477> zartownis
<anemus> jeszcze kawy nie piłem ;/
<m477> sprawdz w slowniku co to metafora
<m477> zaczniesz dzien z nowym slowem w swoim zasobie slow
<anemus> m477: nie ma w nim miejsca na rajstopy
<anemus> jako metaforę elastyczności...
<anemus> m477: zależy czego wymagasz od klienta
<anemus> ja używam irssi i jest ok
<anemus> ale widzę, że upodobałeś sobie coś ala xchat czy klienta opery
<m477> zeby sie dalo np zmienic zakladke skrotem klawiszowym ...
<anemus> irssi pozwala, ale jest konsolowe
<m477> + jak jest duzo kanalow wlaczonych robie sie nie wygodnie
<anemus> z drugiej strony latanie po ctl+nr by znaleźć szukany kanał też nie jest ekstra
<m477> jakbym mial pod skrotem nastepny i poprzedni dalo by rade
<m477> + wylaczenie zakladki z serwerem niezonaczalo utraty polaczenia ..
<m477> tylko zasmieca miejsce
<m477> bez sensu
<anemus> dobra idę wypić tą kawę i do roboty
<m477> gdzie pracujesz
<jacekowski> ja tez bym musial sie zaczac zbierac
<jacekowski> jak jeszcze do sklepu chce po drodze
<Kombajnista> eh, zejdzie mi z 3 godziny na skanowanie dysku Eco od WD dla HDAT'a
<jacekowski> jakby to cos pomoglo
<Kombajnista> miał 3 bady ale naprawiłem
<jacekowski> badow sie nie da naprawic
<jacekowski> da sie je przemapowac
<jacekowski> i dysk sam to robi jak moze
<jacekowski> ale jak sie pojawiaja bady to dysk dlugo nie pociagnie
<Kombajnista> i tak poleci na logi systemowe
<jacekowski> i tak raid najlepszy na takie problemy
<Kombajnista> Hardware'owy FTW!
<jacekowski> nie ma juz hardwarowych raidow
<jacekowski> to wszystko softraidy
<jacekowski> taniej jest dolozyc szybszy procesor i robic raida procesorze hosta niz dokladac dodatkowa karte
<qermit> kurde, bede musiał tą karmę dokonfigurować
<Kombajnista> qermit: Przekliniak na pythonie 3?
<qermit> ?
<qermit> `karma
<Przekliniak> qermit: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "ntat" (1).  You (qermit) are ranked 2 out of 22.
<Kombajnista> `karma
<Przekliniak> Kombajnista: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "ntat" (1).
<abbus> co za cycki caly cxzas tu wywalacie :P
<ntat> dzień dobry
<abbus> bry
<Wilku> Wilczek++
<Ashiren24> Wilczek--
<Ashiren24> ha
<Wilku> Wilczek++
<Wilku> :P
<Wilku> Ashiren24--
<Ashiren24> meow
<Wilku> Ashiren24++
<Ashiren24> !karma
<Ashiren24> `karma
<Przekliniak> Ashiren24: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "ntat" (1).  You (Ashiren24) are ranked 8 out of 22.
<Ashiren24> cycki--
<Wilku> Homo++
<Ashiren24> `karma
<Przekliniak> Ashiren24: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "ntat" (1).  You (Ashiren24) are ranked 8 out of 22.
<Biszkopcik> hi
<Wilku> Hi
<Ashiren24> ja poprostu nie lubie duzych cyckow
<Wilku> Ashiren24: Ja też nie...
<Wilku> 1st
<gjm> Bry
<Wilku> Dobrx :*
<Wilku> *y
<qermit> cycki++
<ntat> Slackware 10.2 śmiga:) Tylko jajo ma trochę duże - po uruchomieniu, zużycie pamięci wynosi ponad 20 MB. Za to dźwięków działa:)
<ntat> *dźwiękówa
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Jeszcze kilka rzeczy trzeba uruchomić, gładzik, net przez ndiswrapper'a, itp. :)
<Wilku> Mózg nas opuścił ;D
<ntat> o kurde, Lepper popełnił samobójstwo
<Wilku> ale ty szybki :D
<ntat> dopiero do kompa siadłem
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> serio?
<anemus> pewnie go młodzi gniewni z parti powiesili
<anemus> nie ważne jak, ważne by mówiono o partii przed wyborami
<anemus> a starego osła, który już pobroił można poświęcić
<BlessJah> qermit: ^
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: ^?
<dwe11er> no co
<dwe11er> poniekąd prawdę mówi
<dwe11er> o kaczyńskim tak samo przed smoleńskiem mówili
<dwe11er> i nagle bohaterem narodowym się stał
<anemus> dwe11er: BlessJah penie jednym z młodych gniewnych ;P
<anemus> sory ale jakoś nie wierzę w samobujstwo takiego narcyza
<dwe11er> samobójstwo
<anemus> *samobójstwo
<BlessJah> anemus: niezaleznie od moich preferemcji politycznych - pierdolisz
<anemus> BlessJah: cóż, na tym polega demokracja
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> dobry smak i pewne normy spoleczne sa dobrowolnymi tej demokracji ograniczeniami
<BlessJah> nie ma przymusu
<dwe11er> nie są
<dwe11er> dobry smak i normy społeczne zależą od człowieka a nie od ustroju
<anemus> BlessJah: "dobry smak", w twoim rozumieniu to "poprawność polityczna"
<anemus> a to jest przeciwieństwo praktyk demokratycznych
<BlessJah> dwe11er: tak, ale to sa ograniczenia demokracji
<BlessJah> w demokracji kazdy moze mowic co chce
<dwe11er> demokracja z zasady nie ogranicza niczego
<BlessJah> wiekszosc rezygnuje z mowienia "wszystkiego"
<dwe11er> i zacznijmy od tego że demokracja w obecnej chwili już nie istnieje
<BlessJah> jest ograniczona
<anemus> w demokracji większość ma rację
<dwe11er> nie jest
<BlessJah> anemus: znasz przypowiesc o muchach i gownie?
<anemus> "dobry smak" jest sposobem by uciszyć większość
<BlessJah> dwe11er: jesli w demokracji masz duzo wiecej wolnosci, niz w totalitaryzmie
<BlessJah> to mamy demokracje
<dwe11er> :D
<dwe11er> BlessJah: demokracja to władza ludu
<BlessJah> no tak
<dwe11er> a u nas lud nie decyduje o niczym
<BlessJah> przyjmujac te definicje
<BlessJah> to my decydujemy, kto nas bedzie doil
<dwe11er> BlessJah: to jedyna definicja demokracji
<dwe11er> nawet tego nie wybieramy
<dwe11er> bo każdy nas będzie doił
<dwe11er> jak ma okazję
<BlessJah> slyszales opinie, ze demokracja jest najgorszym z dotychczas sprawdzanych?
<anemus> BlessJah: dojący właśnie po to wymyślili hołubione przez ciebie "normy"
<anemus> by zawsze kontrolować sytuację
<BlessJah> anemus: nie
<anemus> nawet jak jest dla nich niewygodna
<dwe11er> BlessJah: demokracja jest z najlepszym z ustrojów, tylko ze demokracji nie ma
<dwe11er> bo nikt się nie zgodzi żeby ktoś decydował za niego
<BlessJah> dwe11er: mowisz o utopii
<BlessJah> anemus: mozna przekazac swoje racje w sposob kulturalny
<BlessJah> anemus: nie po chamsku
<anemus> BlessJah: gdzie widzisz hamstwo?
<dwe11er> chamstwo
<anemus> *chamstwo
<anemus> dwe11er: dzięki
<BlessJah> anemus: w twojej wypowiedzi
<BlessJah> kiedy probowalem przywolac opa jakiegos, zeby on podjal decyzje
<BlessJah> czy nalezy sie kop, czy jeszcze nie
<dwe11er> o czym teraz piszesz? :D
<dwe11er> bo chyba nie nadążam
<anemus> BlessJah: cóż, skoro nie rozumiesz pewnych zasad...
<BlessJah> 1816 < anemus> a starego osła, który już pobroił można poświęcić
<dwe11er> to jest czarny humor
<BlessJah> dwe11er: imo to nie bylo w dobrym tonie
<dwe11er> BlessJah: a co jest w dbrym tonie
<anemus> BlessJah: to nawet nie jest czarny humor tylko
<BlessJah> nue to
<BlessJah> nie
<dwe11er> BlessJah: ja sie pytam co jest
<BlessJah> nie to
<dwe11er> odpowiedz
<anemus> BlessJah: to raczej jest gożkie stwierdzenie fakatów
<BlessJah> wszystko
<anemus> *gorzkie
<BlessJah> tylko nie to
<dwe11er> lepper był idiotą, doił ile można i gdzie można a na końcu uciekł od tego wszystkiego
<dwe11er> BlessJah: o to chodzi?
<anemus> dwe11er: on hołduje zasadzie, że o zmarłych się źle nie mówi
<BlessJah> brb
<BlessJah> dwe11er: to bylo lepiej powiedziane niz anemusa
<dwe11er> widzę
<BlessJah> brb
<BlessJah> nie bronie leppera
<BlessJah> tylko poziomu
<dwe11er> zacznij od siebie
<dwe11er> a najlepiej wróć do książek
<dwe11er> a potem dyskutuj
 * dwe11er out
<Wizard> niedobry wieczór
<mrlukasz_> witam
<Wizard> cześć mrlukasz_
<mrlukasz_> mam pytanko
<mrlukasz_> jest steam na linuxa
<termi> nie ma ale pod wine dziala
<termi> dobrze
<Wizard> termi, a co to? :>
<mrlukasz_> szkoda ze niem a
<termi> steam to taki klient valve do csa hl itd itp
<termi> http://store.steampowered.com/
<termi> mrlukasz_: ano szkoda
<termi> na mac jest
<termi> :)
<Wizard> znaczy się do grania?
<mrlukasz_> termi: no na maca ale nie na linuxa
 * Ashiren24 
 * Wilku  
<lisu> re
<mrlukasz_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr-ZdeGBEGQ
<Wilku> Śpicie ludki?
<Admc`> nie
<SimonPHOENIX> ja tez nie
<Vorbis^> co tu tak cicho ostatnio?
<Misiol> Witam
<Misiol> mam extremalny problem z Debianem jest ktos w stanie pomoc ? dodaje jest to serwer vps, only ssh, problem jest z java
<Misiol> jesli ktos ogarnia temat niech napisze na pw <:
<dwe11er> nikt nie pisze na query z nieznajomymi
<dwe11er> piszesz że problem z javą
<dwe11er> z javą jest milion problemów
<Misiol> konkretnie
<dwe11er> i wszystkie po stronie użytkownika ;s
<Misiol> chce zrobic serwer minecraft taki dla kumpli :)
<Misiol> gdy chce wlaczyc plik odpowiadajacy za serwer wyskakuje blad Error occurred during initialization of VM
<Misiol> Could not create CMS collector
<Misiol> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<Misiol> nawet gdy chce sprawdzic wersje javy, to samo wyskakuje
<dwe11er> a odpalasz wersję odpowiednią dla architektury procesora?
<Misiol> tia 64 bit ;x
<dwe11er> odpalałeś jak jest napisane na minecraft.net?
<Misiol> tak jest i to samo wyskakuje
<dwe11er> i pamiętaj że to nie może by openjdk
<Misiol> instalowalem stad :
<Misiol> http://wiki.bukkit.org/CraftBukkit_CentOS_Server_Setup
<dwe11er> a ile pamięci vps ma przydzielone?
<dwe11er> a ile pamięci vps ma przydzielone? :#
<dwe11er> oj
<Misiol> 512mb
<Misiol> do 768
<Misiol> zazwyczaj jest to 2
<dwe11er> mało
<Misiol> to zalezy czy instaluja cos na serwie czy nie
<Misiol> no niestety ale na 10 graczy powinno wystarczyc :)
<dwe11er> nie
<dwe11er> java potrzebuje zapasu
<dwe11er> mi umierała na 512mb przy 2 graczach
<dwe11er> bo nalaptopie stawiałem ;s
<dwe11er> i to jeszcze na swap chyba wchodziło
<Misiol> to dziwne
<Misiol> mi 6 graczy ciaglo na 512mb
<Misiol> na lajcie;p
<Misiol> tyle ze na windowsie i starszym pc
<dwe11er> spróbuj ograniczyć pamięć do tych 512mb
<Misiol> a mozna wiedziec jak to zrobic <: ?
<Misiol> jestem troche zielony <:
<dwe11er> wiesz, ja odpalałem serwer + klient + windows + cośtam jeszcze
<dwe11er> zmień parametry z 1024 na 512 ;s
<Misiol> niestety dalej ten sam bload
<Misiol> blad *
<dwe11er> ja spadam grać w tf2 o/
<Misiol> kurcze
<Misiol> :/
<Misiol> jest ktos inny w stanie pomoc ?
<dwe11er> chyba nie
<dwe11er> próbuj o 3 rano
<dwe11er> ;)
<Misiol> no spoko
<dwe11er> o/
<firemark> Misiol: ?
<firemark> Misiol: z czym masz problem?
 * Tyczek is playing: Boris [Flood #02] Flood II [09:44/13:35] (568kbps) (55.22MB) (Monkey's Audio) Normal
<Tyczek> flooooooooooooood!
<Admc`2> dobra, mam skonfigurowane irssi, choć i tak nie umiem go używać
<Admc`> ? test
<anemus> tu nic nie trzeba umieć
<Admc`2> O, działa :D
<m477> gdzie winterek? :(
<anemus> na #debian-pl się ostatnio udzielał
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-06
<gjm> branoc
<tar-gz> Puk Puk
<Ashiren24> happy Caturday
<BlessJah> tar-gz: kto tam?
<Wilku> Hipopotam :P
<Wilku> Ale on ma stabilną sesję
<qermit> heh, ale u mnie w mieszkaniu wali palonym żydem
<Wilku> [10:56:27] *** Signon 22 days 3 hour 30 mins 43 secs ago.
<Wilku> o.O
<qermit> aśka sobie włosy podpaliła :E
<Wilku> Skąd wiesz jak wali palony żyd?
<qermit> Wilku: tak samo jak mużyn czy żółtek
<qermit> co za różnica
<Wilku> Nom, ale no to skąd wiesz jak taki wali :D?
<grek_> czesc
<BlessJah> Wilku: juz ze dwa razu 128 dni swietowalem
<grek_> moze ktos usunac bana z ip 88.135.160.174 jakis czas temu dostalem bana chyba za laczenie i rozlaczanie sie nie wiem ale od dluzszego czasu jest na tym ip  ban
<Wilku> BlessJah: O co chodzi?
<BlessJah> 1058 < Wilku> [10:56:27] *** Signon 22 days 3 hour 30 mins 43 secs ago.
<Wilku> aha =]
<BlessJah> Wilku: o czyjej sesji mowiles?
<grek_> odblokuje ktos to ip ?
<BlessJah> grek_: zapytaj opow, nie nas
<BlessJah> Wilku:  11:29:51 up 101 days, 19:40,  4 users,  load average
<BlessJah> : 0.53, 0.63, 0.58
<BlessJah> Wilku: to server, niestety irssi skillowalem przez ten czas
<BlessJah> ooo
<Wilku> tar-gz
<BlessJah> grom z jasnego nieba
<BlessJah> idzie burza
<BlessJah> a niebo prawie bezchmurne
<BlessJah> :?
<grek_> kto jest opem na tym kanale - zmam zdalne polaczenie XChat-GNOME 0.26.1 i nie widze praw userów
<BlessJah> tefo to juz nikt nie wie
<grek_> ?
 * BlessJah nie widzi tego ip w liscie banow
<BlessJah> jaki vhost?
<krisss117> witam, mam problem z instalacją openoffice.org, mam komunikat, że pakiety są uszkodzone
<krisss117> pomożecie ?
<Wilku> grek_: Wizard, qermit, kklimonda, Quintasan - wystarczy?
<BlessJah> Wilku: nie wywołuj wilka... nah
<grek_> tak
<grek_> dziek
<BlessJah> krisss117: troche wczesna pora, wiekszosc spi
<BlessJah> grek_: tylko na query nie pisz
<Wilku> krisss117: instaluj Libre Office
<BlessJah> wtedy na pewno nie zdejma :>
<grek_> na jakie query ?
<BlessJah> priv?
<BlessJah> za późno?
<grek_> jak nie na prv ?
<grek_> przeciez jak by ktos z nich byl to by sie chyba odezwal
<BlessJah> moga sie ukrywac
<BlessJah> meczenie kogokolwiek na query, jesli dana osoba nie ma na to ochoty, uwazane jest za faux pass
<Wilku> BlessJah++
<grek_> nikogo nie mecze
<grek_> zapytanie sie nie jest chyba niepoprawne
<BlessJah> uuu...
<BlessJah> zapomnij o zdjeciu bana
<BlessJah> qermit: czy twoj bot mnie nie lubi?
<grek_> ustawianie komus bana za miganie i zapomniecie sciagniecia tez chyba nie jest normalne
<BlessJah> faza buntu?
<krisss117> jaki wpis w repozytoriach odpowiada za openoffica ?
<BlessJah> krisss117: gdzies w synapticu nie bedzie napisane?
<Wilku> krisss117: Instaluj LibreOffice!!!
<grek_> instalował ktoś moze ups orvaldi na ubuntu ?
<BlessJah> grek_: watpie zeby tylko za to, chyba ze mruganie bylo naprawde irytujace
<Wilku> grek_: Jak ktoś chce unbana to się postarać musi
<grek_> chyba tak bo na wszystkich kanalach mialem bana
<BlessJah> sam widzisz
<grek_> np debian i inne tylko ze tam same po jakims czasie sie kasuja tutaj nie
<BlessJah> grek_: od kiedy masz bana?
<BlessJah> Wilku: czemu LO>OO?
<grek_> kilka miesiecy
<BlessJah> ładnie
<kklimonda> od dwóch tygodni na całą klasę jest, nie wiem czemu
<kklimonda> przydałoby się jakieś logowanie czemu się daje bana
<BlessJah> kklimonda: stirlitza pytac
<grek_> no przydalo by sie
<grek_> ale przydalo by sie tez odwieszanie bana po jakims czasie
<grek_> jak jest na innych kanalach
<krisss117> Wilku: jaka jest różnica pomiędzy openoffice a LibreOffice ?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: mam sprawdzic kiedy i czemu w logach?
<Wilku> BlessJah: Bo OO jest nierozwijane?
<grek_> mialem problem z netem caly czas laczyl sie i rozlaczal wiec dostalem bana na wszystkich kanalach co jest normalne bo zasmieca kanal
<BlessJah> Wilku: jest rozwijane
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie trzeba
<grek_> kklimonda ty masz opa ?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: mam nadzieje, ze mam bany w logu
<grek_> mozesz sciagac tego bana ? ip
<grek_> ok dzieki
<Wilku> to samo do krisss117
<grek_> dla ip 88.135.160.174
<krisss117> ok, to jest rozwijane czy nie ? i dla czego przejść na LibreOfiice ?
<grek_> bo libre jest w oficjalnym repo
<kklimonda> grek_: no to zdjąłem, 88.135.160.174 powinien w 88.128.0.0/16 się zamknąć
<BlessJah> grek_: /16 cala klasa byla
<grek_> acah
<BlessJah> ktory jest dzisiaj?
<Wilku> krisss117: To to samo, ale dla OO nie ma już wsparcia
<kklimonda> BlessJah: 6
<grek_> ale pigdinem nadal nie moge sie polaczyc
<grek_> \u017cytkownik zosta\u0142 zablokowany na #ubuntu.pl.
<krisss117> ok
<krisss117> to instaluje LibreOfiice
<krisss117> dzieki
<Wilku> irssi instaluj
<grek_> ja ?
<kklimonda> grek_: jakiego masz nicka?
<kklimonda> na sesji którą nie możesz wejść na kanał
<grek_> grek_d
<grek_> przez serwer krakow.irc.pl
<BlessJah> eee
<kklimonda> irc.pl to inna sieć, nie mamy na nią wpływu
<BlessJah> na ircnecie jest nasz kanal?
<kklimonda> no idea, nie zaglądam tam ;)
<grek_> acha ok
<BlessJah> kklimonda: za co ban + porzadny timestamp
<kklimonda> swoją drogą 88.135.160.174 nie jest częścią 88.128.0.0/16 ale co tam ;)
<kklimonda> bany na maski są be!
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ktoś trolował, za co innego ;)
<kklimonda> 17 lipca, ale godziny nie mam teraz
<BlessJah> kklimonda: plus moze log z 5min, albo 20 ostatnich wypowiedzi zbanowanego
<BlessJah> ja mam
<BlessJah> 07-17.log:1032-!- mode/#ubuntu-pl [+b *!*
<BlessJah> 10:32
<bastetmilo> A to nie Johnny M. dostal wtedy bana?
<BlessJah> M1AU
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: masz log?
<grek_> istalował ktoś upsa polskiej firmy orvaldi ?
<grek_> na plycie daja oprogramowanie ale dla redhat, fedora, mandrake jako rpm
<grek_> nic nie ta sie z tym zrobic ?
<BlessJah> grek_: don't ask to ask, just ask the question and wait for answer
<BlessJah> google
<bastetmilo> No to przeciez mowie ze JohnnyM z Niemiec.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: Stirlitz kopnal M1AU i zaraz zbanowal klase
<grek> próbuje wg opisu dla debiana
<grek> ale tez jakies zgrzyty tutaj to opisalem
<grek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=133&t=149454
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: wiem.
<bastetmilo> Byłam wtedy.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: i?
<grek> jak by ktos wiedziala czy zadziala ten ups byl bym wdzieczny bo jak nie to musze odeslac go i wymienic na jakis chinski dzialalajacy
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: no i nic. Bylam jedna z wielku osób popierajacych ban dla Johnnego.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: daj mi linijke ze zbanowania johny'ego
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: masz racje, to klasa mnemonica
<BlessJah> 0938< JohnyMnemonic> jest tutaj ktoś z wczoraj?
<BlessJah> :D
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jeszcze jedna /16 jest
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jedna /24 ale z nickiem
<krisss117> witam, macie problemy, że przy odtwarzaniu flasha na firefox - proces plugin-conteiner zajmuje 60% procesora ?
<BlessJah> krisss117: a to problem?
<krisss117> no tak, jest to problem, a na pewnie nie normalne zachowanie ... chyba
<kklimonda> przyzwyczajaj się, flash po Linuksem i makiem tak ma
<BlessJah> kklimonda: oddaj małpę
<kklimonda> proszę ;)
<BlessJah> mi możesz dać
<BlessJah> obiecuje byc grzeczny
<BlessJah> :D
<tomek_> witam
<tomek_> mam problem z menadzerem pakietow. Probowalem zainstalowac Google Chrome i niestety wystapily pewne komplikacje...
<Admc`> tomek_: konkrety
<tomek_> za kazdym razem, gdy chce cokolwiek zainstalowac pokazuje sie komunikat bledu: Pakiet google-chrome-stable ma zostać przeinstalowany, ale nie można znaleźć jego archiwum
<Admc`> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Stirlitz> urwał kklimonda, co to ip miało wspólnego z tą klasą?
<Stirlitz> ja pierdole najlepiej znowu banliste wyczyście
<tomek_> autoclean nie pomaga, dalej to samo
<tomek_> mam komunikat błędu z procesu instalacji Google Chrome: Traceback (most recent call last):
<tomek_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 779, in simulate
<tomek_>     return self._simulate_helper(trans, status_path)
<tomek_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 958, in _simulate_helper
<tomek_>     return depends, status, self._cache.required_download, \
<tomek_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 218, in required_download
<tomek_>     pm.get_archives(fetcher, self._list, self._records)
<tomek_> SystemError: E:I wasn't able to locate file for the google-chrome-stable package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Stirlitz> tomek tu się nie wkleja
<tomek_> ok, przepraszam
<tomek_> czy ma ktoś moze jakis pomysl, jak rozwiazac ten problem?
<tomek_> mecze sie juz dluzsza chwile i wciaz nie moge sobie poradzic
<Admc`> tomek_: przecież podałem
<Admc`> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Admc`> usunie ci cache
<tomek_> ale to nic nie zmienia, dalej jest to samo
<tomek_> chciałbym zainstalować curl i niestety wciąż pojawia się ten sam błąd związany z pakietem google-chrome-stable
<Stirlitz> sudo apt-get clean
<Stirlitz> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Stirlitz> sudo apt-get install -f
<tomek_> nic... wciąż błąd o braku archiwum do pakietu google-chrome-stable
<Stirlitz> dpkg -l | grep chrome
<Admc`> a nie możesz zainstaloać chromium-browser?
<Admc`> prawie to samo
<Stirlitz> musi sobie naprawic raczej tamto najpierw
<tomek_> Stirlitz: wpisałem to, mogę wrzucić rezultat tutaj, czy macie na to jakies inne sposoby?
<Stirlitz> dużo tego?
<tomek_> nie ;)
<tomek_> rHR google-chrome-stable                  12.0.742.91-r87961                                (brak dostępnego opisu)
<tomek_> ii  xserver-xorg-video-openchrome         1:0.2.904+svn842-0ubuntu1                         X.Org X server -- VIA display driver
<tomek_> Admc: nie mogę ani nic doinstalować, ani odinstalować, ze względu na ten uszkodzony pakiet
<Stirlitz> no to apt-get purge google-chrome-stable
<Stirlitz> z sudo oczywiście
<tomek_> Pakiet google-chrome-stable ma zostać przeinstalowany, ale nie można znaleźć jego archiwum.
<tomek_> :(
<Stirlitz> ee przeinstalowany...
<Stirlitz> tomek_, a dpkg -r google-chrome-stable
<Stirlitz> skąd t  w ogóle masz
<Stirlitz> to
<tomek_> to komunikat z konsoli, ja chce się tego pozbyć w cholerę
<tomek_> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania google-chrome-stable (--remove): Pakiet jest w złym stanie - powinien zostać przeinstalowany przed usunięciem.Wystąpiły błędy podczas przetwarzania: google-chrome-stable
<tomek_> chciałem pobrać chrome i ściągnąłem to z oficjałki google...
<Enlik> masz ten plik .deb? może dpkg -i jego, ew. coś z --force
<tomek_> mam ten plik, ale kompletnie nie rozumiem tego, co dalej napisałeś.
<Stirlitz> uhm
<Enlik> dpkg -i google-chrome-stable-WERSJA.deb
<Stirlitz> sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-*
<Stirlitz> tak powinno pójść szybciej ;)
<tomek_> wrzuciłem mu polecenie, które podaliście i nie wyrzucił błędów
<Stirlitz> w sensie zainstalowało sie poprawnie?
<tomek_> Jest super! Udało się, dzięki wielkie!
<Stirlitz> teraz usun ten pakiet
<tomek_> google-chrome-stable tylko?
<Stirlitz> uhm
<Stirlitz> i jak chcesz uzywać chrome to zainstaluj chromium-browser z repo
<tomek_> udało się :) Ogromne dzięki! Póki co, daruję sobie... Firefox wystarczy
<tomek_> Jeszcze raz dziękuję za pomoc i będę uciekał :) Do usłyszenia
<qermit> styrlic kirlyc
<Stirlitz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cedfX-gzHuM
<Admc`>   /set show_away_once ON
<Admc`>   /away test
<Enlik>  /fail
<Admc`2> odstęp
<Admc`2> tak to jest jak się kopiuje z dokumentacji :D
<Wilku> Lol
<Wilku> Ja nie czytam dokumentacji ^^
<Admc`> Wilku: twój problem
<Admc`> dokumentacja jest po to żeby ją czytać
<BlessJah> Admc`++
<Admc`> można dowiedzieć się czegoś nowego o programie
<BlessJah> Wilku--
 * BlessJah rozdaje karty
<Wilku> No właśnie nie :D
<Admc`> `karma
<Przekliniak> Admc`: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "ntat" (1).
<Enlik> w sensie kto ile kupuje karmy? :P
<Wilku> `karma
<Przekliniak> Wilku: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "ntat" (1).
<Admc`> Wilku: ładnie to tak kopiować?
<BlessJah> czy moje requesty sa ignorowane?
<Admc`> wiem że nie masz ` w telefonie :P
<BlessJah> `
<BlessJah> hrhr
<Wilku> :P
<Wilku> nie czytaj mi w myślach =]
<BlessJah> btw, s2putty (na symbiana) ma`
<Admc`> BlessJah: ja ` w telefonie po prostu kopiuję z pliku tekstowego
<Admc`> bo i tak tego rzadko używam
<Wilku> 1. Ja mam Javę
<Wilku> 2. Mam natywnego klienta
<BlessJah> Admc`: symbian ma pod Sym, i dodatkowo w putty jest
<Admc`> Wilku: gratuluję
<BlessJah> :D
<Wilku> :]
<BlessJah> Wilku: ja po ssh jade, mam shella
<BlessJah> logi 24/7, i takie inne
 * Wilku czeka na jakiś deszcz
<Admc`> BlessJah: używanie irssi na telefonie to jak golenie się nożem kuchennym
<BlessJah> Admc`: po ssh? rozwin wypowiedz
<BlessJah> Wilku: u mnie zaczyna drugi raz
<BlessJah> Wilku: jaki masz OS na komorce?
<Admc`> BlessJah: brak takich klawiszy jak alt czy ctrl
<Admc`> brak strzałek
<BlessJah> Admc`: strzalki w d-padzie, ctrl mam, ale s2putty moze zaemulowac
<BlessJah> nie ma alta
<BlessJah> jest Sym
<BlessJah> głogów <- Sym jako alt
<Admc`> BlessJah: masz QWERTY?
<BlessJah> tak :D
<Admc`> to wszystko wyjaśnia
<BlessJah> :D
<Admc`> ja mam dotykowy ekran, to używam dobrodziejstwa dotykowego ekranu jakim są gesty myszy
<Admc`> gesty dotykowe*
<Admc`> nie widziałem jeszcze klienta ssh na androida który emulowałby mysz
<BlessJah> ale bez qwerty da rade, lewy funkcyjny pokazuje tabelke z klawiszami (dowiazane do cyfr 0-9 i #*)
<BlessJah> Admc`: w s2putty mam zaznaczanie/kopiowanie
<BlessJah> nie mam za to myszy
<BlessJah> i nie chce miec
<Admc`> obsługa myszy w irssi jest niedopracowana
<Admc`> brakuje przewijania bocznej listy
<Admc`> i wygodnego przełączania między zaznaczaniem a przełaczaniem między oknami
 * BlessJah nie wiedzial, ze irssi ma mysze
<Admc`> BlessJah: mouse.pl
<BlessJah> niet
<Admc`> ładujesz i masz obsługę myszy
<BlessJah> w ekg2 tez zawsze wylaczam
<BlessJah> nie mam bocznego okna z nickami
<Admc`> BlessJah: ja używam do scrollowania
<Admc`> IMO wygodniejsze niż page up i page down
<BlessJah> ja wole pgup
<BlessJah> przewija dokladnie o polowe okna
<BlessJah> dwuklik i wiem gdzie skonczylem
<Admc`> ja nie lubię jak mi tak skacze
<BlessJah> Admc`: jakbys awesome dlugi czas uzywal, to bys znielubil mysze
<Wilku> BlessJah: Nie mam OSa. Jako przeglądarkę używam Opery Mini, do IRCa jmIrc-m, a do SSH, Telnet i SFTP programu PaderSyncSSH.
<Admc`> BlessJah: sorry, jestem przyzwyczajony do myszy
<Admc`> bo windowsa nie można klawiaturą obsługiwać
<Admc`> no można
<Admc`> ale strasznie topornie
<BlessJah> po przelaczeniu sie na kde staralem sie ograniczyc koniecznosc uzywania myszy
<BlessJah> windows bezmyszny ssie
<BlessJah> na calej linii
<Admc`> no widzisz
<Admc`> a ja używałem najdłużej windowsa
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> ja juz po polowie
<Admc`> windowsa używałem 10 lat
<Admc`> a linuxa używam dopiero 3 lata
<BlessJah> slabo :D
<BlessJah> Admc`: lap czy piec?
<Admc`> wcześniej piec, teraz lap, niedługo znowu piec
<Admc`> nie potrzebuje już laptopa
<BlessJah> touchpad
<Admc`> touchpad ssie pałę
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: od kiedy ty masz klawiature qwerty?
<BlessJah> awesome dziala zajebiscie z touchpadem
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: 10 lat?
<BlessJah> mniej
<Admc`> ja nie znoszę touchpada
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: w komórce.
<Admc`> mam go wyłączonego na stałe
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: wystarczajaco :D
<BlessJah> Admc`: sprawdza sie swietnie, jak masz aktywowanie przez najechanie, nie klikanie
<BlessJah> Admc`: mozesz klepac, wygodnie sie kursor posuwa kciukiem
<BlessJah> ale jeszcze zalezy od lapka
<Admc`> BlessJah: dziękuję, nie po to kupiłem mysz na usb
<Admc`> żeby się cofać i touchpada używać
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie kłam. Twoja nokia nie ma qwerty.
<Wilku> oj, 15zł straty :(
<BlessJah> ja mam mysz bezkablowa i kablowa, uzywam tylko do fps i windowsa
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: tak?
<Admc`> Wilku: 50 zł straty
<BlessJah> Admc`: uzywaj tylko do windy
<Admc`> najtańsza mysz co widziałem kosztowała 25 zł
<Admc`> BlessJah: nie mam windy
<BlessJah> o ile config do wm masz klamotny
 * BlessJah kupil mysz za 10PLN
 * Admc` woli kupic droższą ale mieć pewność że posłuży min. kilka lat
<Admc`> ta co teraz mam mi się podoba bo nie ma zbędnych przycisków
<BlessJah> Admc`: ~10 lat ko puter
<Admc`> i ma czterokierunkowy scroll
<BlessJah> i trzecia mysz kupilem do kompa
<BlessJah> bo port ps/2 odmowil dzialania
<BlessJah> i musialem na usb
<BlessJah> przelaczam do lapka jak w fps gram, na biurku miejsca zeby nie marnowac
<BlessJah> Admc`: trzymasz czasami lapka na kolanach?
<Admc`> BlessJah: nie, bo nie mam takiej potrzeby
<Admc`> mówiłem że nie potrzebuje już laptopa
<Admc`> 90% czasu stoi na biurku
<BlessJah> Admc`: ja nawet czesto na kolanach, wtedy mysz odpada
<Admc`> większość rzeczy mogę na telefonie zrobić więc po bo brać kloca co waży 2,3 kG
<Admc`> BlessJah: nie do końca
<Admc`> można używać myszy ale to nie jest szczyt wygody
<Admc`> pod strzałkami kładziesz mysz
<BlessJah> Admc`: nie
<BlessJah> jakas deseczka
<BlessJah> jak biurko skladalem
<BlessJah> to mi deska zostala
<BlessJah> biurko typu ikea: plaskie pudelko*
<BlessJah> ale nie ikea, nie pamietam firmy
<BlessJah> nie wiem co za idiota zaplanowal miejsce na kompa zamkniete od tylu, z przerwa mala na kable
<Kombajnista> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.39.3/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
<Kombajnista> WTW?
<BlessJah> ani wentylacji, ani jak kable poprowadzic (gleboka obudowa)
<BlessJah> Kombajnista: reinstall jajka i drivera
<BlessJah> i reboot
<Kombajnista> BlessJah: na gentoo?
<BlessJah> Kombajnista: #ubuntu-pl
<Kombajnista> albo 3.0 skompiluje
<BlessJah> Kombajnista: musisz kompilowac nvidie po kazdym upgrejdzie jajca
<BlessJah> masz gentoo i tego nie wiesz?
<Kombajnista> BlessJah: ale tak mam od "nowosci"
<qermit> Kombajnista: musisz iść na #gentoo-pl
<BlessJah> qermit++
<qermit> mogę ci pomóc
<BlessJah> qermit: czy twoj bot mnie ignoruje?
<qermit> a nie wiem
<BlessJah> Kombajnista: "od nowości" nie pasuje do distro typu "zrób to sam"
<BlessJah> brb
<qermit> BlessJah: ja nie widzę nic
<Wilku> Założę chyba TPTBSO - Towarzystwo Posiadaczy Telefonów Bez Systemu Operacyjnego =]
<Kombajnista> Wilku: UUUUUUUU!
<Kombajnista> Wilku: Tia, a java to jedyne narzedzie
<Wilku> ?
<BlessJah> qermit--
<Kombajnista> chodzi o aplikacje
<BlessJah> qermit--
<BlessJah> qermit: zadzialalo?
<BlessJah> `karma qermit
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: qermit: 5
<qermit> BlessJah: weź ping wyslij i sie dowiesz
<Wilku> Nom, tylko Java
<BlessJah> qermit: pingi dzialaja, karma mam watpliwosci
<BlessJah> qermit++
<BlessJah> `karma qermit
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: qermit: 5
<qermit> BlessJah: przestań się bawić jak dziecko
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> qermit: nie bawie sie, sprawdzam
<Wilku> qermit--
<BlessJah> Wilku: chyba, ze ma immunitet
<Vorbis^> `karma Vorbis^
<Przekliniak> Vorbis^: Vorbis^: 2
<BlessJah> Vorbis^++
<Wilku> `karma Wilku
<Przekliniak> Wilku: Wilku has neutral karma.
<Vorbis^> `karma Vorbis^
<Przekliniak> Vorbis^: Vorbis^: 2
<Wilku> `karma qermit
<Przekliniak> Wilku: qermit: 5
<BlessJah> qermit: a najlepiej usun karme, bo sie ludzie zaczna bawic
<qermit> BlessJah: włącznie z tobą
<Vorbis^> `karma BlessJah
<Przekliniak> Vorbis^: BlessJah has neutral karma.
<Vorbis^> BlessJah ++
<Vorbis^> `karma BlessJah
<Przekliniak> Vorbis^: BlessJah has neutral karma.
<BlessJah> qermit: mowisz o tym teraz? teraz to ja sprawdzalem czy dziala - nie dziala
<Vorbis^> kłamie to
<Wilku> Kombajnista: A twój ma OS?
<BlessJah> brb
<qermit> BlessJah: a teraz?
<BlessJah> qermit--
<qermit> `karma qermit
<Przekliniak> qermit: qermit: 5
<qermit> nei działa
<qermit> trudno
<termi> `karma termi
<Przekliniak> termi: termi has neutral karma.
<termi> :)
<BlessJah> qermit: zrob sprawdzanie tylko na query
<qermit> BlessJah: to nie używaj
<BlessJah> a na cholere mi to?
<BlessJah> w statach tez mnie zablokowali
<BlessJah> :(
<BlessJah> rykoszetem, Quintasan dal mi ignora, a to z jego logow jest to robione
<Admc`> `g freebsd utf-8
<Przekliniak> Admc`: [Solved] Console + UTF8 = possible? - The FreeBSD Forums: <http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=311>
<BlessJah> Admc`: po ssh bez problemu, TTY chyba sie nie da (stan dla 8.1)
<BlessJah> bbl
<gjm> Bry
<Ashiren24> :3
<Admc`2> jak ustanowić połączenie sftp?
<Ashiren24> mc moze
<Admc`2> thx
<Admc`> działa :D
<Admc`> mam irssi na shellu
<Admc`> ale lag
<Admc`2> teraz test autoreconnecta
<Wilczek> krzaczê?
<Vorbis^> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Vorbis^> taq krzaczysz
<Vorbis^> chyba że chciałeś napisać e z daszkiem
<Wilczek> To jednak muszê zmieniæ shella.
<Vorbis^> nie prościej zmienić ustawienia irssi?
<Admc`> Wilczek: ja mam na SM i mi działa UTF-8
<Admc`2> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wilczek> 1;2c/eexit
<Wilku> Musiałem go wyłączyć :(
<Admc`> jak wyłączyć /motd?
<Admc`> bo nie pamiętam
<Kwpolska> Admc`: /etc/motd wyczyscic?
<Kwpolska> Admc`: a raczej mv /etc/motd /etc/motd.bak; touch /etc/motd
<Admc`> Kwpolska: message of the day
<Admc`> na ircu
<Admc`> `g irssi disable motd
<Przekliniak> Admc`: Startup HOWTO - Irssi - The client of the future: <http://irssi.org/beginner/>
<Admc`> :)
<Admc`> udało sie
<BlessJah> drathir_test: bada
<Admc`> `g open ssh gerate rsa key
<Przekliniak> Admc`: SSH/OpenSSH/Keys - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys>
<Admc`> `g connectbot rsa keys
<Przekliniak> Admc`: Issue 4 - connectbot - Public key authentication - Secure shell ...: <http://code.google.com/p/connectbot/issues/detail?id=4>
<BlessJah> Admc`: przegladarka ci padła?
<Stirlitz> kurw... przyszedłeś se tu poguglać?
<Stirlitz> zaczynaja mnie drażnić te "narybki"
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: ooo
<BlessJah> narybek
<BlessJah> :>
<Wizzir> cześć noobki
<Stirlitz> nawet on nie umie juz na to patrzeć
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: nie moze*
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: kto cie polskiego uczył?
<BlessJah> can - móc, umieć
<Wizzir> hmm?
<firemark> BlessJah: can- PUSZKA
<BlessJah> rzeczownik tak
<grek> cze
<grek> jak sprawdzic czy system widzi uspa podlaczonego do seiral portu
<grek> ok znalazłem
<grek> http://wklejto.pl/102539
<grek> zy ktores z tych urzadzen moze byc upsem orvaldi 1000 GE ?
<BlessJah> googl
<BlessJah> google
<grek> co z google
<grek> google nie wiem
<grek> wie
<gjm> `g can
<Przekliniak> gjm: The Official CAN / Spoon Records Website: <http://www.spoonrecords.com/>
<gjm> tępa sraka
<gronx> witam witam wszystkich :) dorzuciłem sobie do gnome unity 2d jedyna rzecz jaka mi nie działa to chowanie się docka unity. Ktoś może wie jak rozwiązać ten problem ( nie kasując unity :P)
<Ashiren24> happy caturday
<jacekowski> jurka ktos widziall
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: seen ju-rek
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: ju-rek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 14 weeks, 5 days, 9 hours, 6 minutes, and 48 seconds ago: <ju-rek> quit
<jacekowski> wtf
<onedeep69> czesc
<gjm> sześć
<onedeep69> Procesor i5 to amd64, i386, ia64?
<onedeep69> czy jeszcze inny wynalazek
<gjm> tak, amd64
<onedeep69> mylaca nazwa ;)
<gjm> poproszę nowy zestaw, jeszcze głupszych pytań
<onedeep69> ale dzieki
<onedeep69> aaaa
<onedeep69> to mam doczynienia z takim zartownisiem teraz
<gjm> ja? żartowniś?
<gjm> nieee
<onedeep69> w Twojej rzeczywistosci tak myslisz ;)
<Ashiren24> to amd64 choc intel ;o
<anemus> onedeep69: i5 obsługuje zarówno i386 jak i amd64
<onedeep69> debiana stawiac chce, a i86_64 nie widze
<onedeep69> zwatpilem
<Ashiren24> x86_64
<onedeep69> nie wierze, zeby nie bylo pod x64
<anemus> x86-64 == amd64
<Ashiren24> moze dobrze ze zwatpiles. to znak zeby nie stawiac debiana
<anemus> i386/486/586/686 == x86
<onedeep69> Ashiren24: dzieki za troske.
<onedeep69> ok, i386 uzyje
<anemus> jak tam chcesz
<DaZ> jak nie masz terabajtów ramu to i tak większej różnicy pewnie nie poczujesz :f
<DaZ> poza tym, że pewnie działa ci flasz
<anemus> DaZ: często poczyje brak sse
<DaZ> hm
<anemus> skompilowanie pythona pod i686 z optymalizacją pod nowe procki przyśpiesza go o 50%
<firemark> przecież wy ludzie z ubuntu nie wiece co to kompilacja :D
<DaZ> wszyscy dwaj
<anemus> specyfikacja x86-64 startowała tam gdzie konczyła się i686 + SSE więc zwiwera dużo nowinek
<anemus> jak ja kocham slogan kompatybilność wsteczna
<anemus> wszytsko fajnie ale bez przesady
<anemus> DaZ: problemy z flashem na x86-64 to przeszłość
<DaZ> łą, znaczy, ze znowu dziala :f
<anemus> 10.3 stabilnie jak skała, 11b1 sprawniej ale jak to beta...
<anemus> Aira i tak Adobe sobie odpuściło na Linuksie więc nie ma o czyk rozprawiać
<m477> czemu jak otworze program w konsoli z '&' i zamkne konsole to on i tak sie zamyka?
<jacekowski> m477: bo tak
<jacekowski> m477: bo mu sie traci kontrolujacy terminal
<m477> co traci?
<jacekowski> kontrolujacy terminal
<m477> nadal nie rozumiem, '&' niby 'odrywa' program od konsoli
<Enlik> daje w tło, nie „odrywa”
<Enlik> ale jest takie polecenie mi znane, rzeknę: nohup
<firemark> m477: a screen to co? ;d
<Enlik> overkill
<Enlik> ;P
<m477> to to juz chyba inna bajaka
<m477> bajka*
 * Enlik siedzi na i testuje GNOME trzy
<Wilku> Trzy gnomy?
<Enlik> tak patrze i czytam i mysle: „wszyscy majo forum - mam i ja” ;f
 * Enlik slaps Wilku with polskiego języka składnia
<Enlik> tak wyglada u mnie Nautilus: http://i.imgur.com/gixqe.jpg
<DaZ> i? :f
<Enlik> nie bedzie ciastka, czy czegos?
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/herpderpdurr9.png
<DaZ> o a tak wygląda u mnie dolphin :f
<lisu> re
<lisu> DaZ: jakie distro?
<DaZ> tajemnica.
<lisu> o0
<DaZ> wypisujcie menadzery plików!
<lisu> mc
<Enlik> ale ja nie mam tego brzydkiego tła ;p
<Enlik> ls
<DaZ> brzydkiego tła? >:
<lisu> ls?
<Enlik> no tej kratki - w kazdym razie to mialo być dowciapne :(
<Enlik> lisu: tak, odnosnie do „wpisujcie … pakietów!”
<Enlik> plików
<DaZ> ale że jakiej kratki >:
<Enlik> fehem też patrzę i jest - kratki, ktora zwykla oznaczać przezroczystość
<DaZ> bo to pewnie przezroczystosc.
<Enlik> możliwe
<DaZ> lisu: w ogole to co za roznica jakie distro? :f
<lisu> DaZ: hmm no w zasadzie masz racje
<Wizzir> cześć noobki
<Wizzir> jest ktoś?
 * Wilku 
<Wizzir> \o/
<Wilku> o/
<Wizzir> ble, wywaliło mi shell w kosmos
<gjm> za karę
<Wizzir> muszę zadzwonić do kumpla, bo mam tam pocztę, a cv trza wysłać
<Wilku> ;/
<Wizzir> gjm, niby za co?
<Wizzir> dobrze by było, gdyby mój potencjalny pracodawca nie dostał zwrotu w stylu "dns lookup failure"
<Wizzir> zważywszy na firmę
<Wizzir> ;P
<Wizzir> trochę słabo by było, nie, koledzy? :>
<gjm> tak
<gjm> koleżanki
<Wilku> Wizzir: Ostatnio jak widziałem w Internecie gościa o nicku jak nazwa środka czyszczącego to planowałem morderstwo... (Vanisz to był, pisownia oryginalna).
<Vorbis^> Wanisz?
<Vorbis^> :D
<Wizzir> eh
<Wizzir> tak wlazłem próbnie, na zapasowym niku
<Wizzir> swoją drogą.. dlaczego nie jest spięty?
<Wizzir> uderzę do NickServa
<Wizzir> :P
<Wilku> Vorbis^: Niet, Vanisz
<Vorbis^> wanisz ładniej wygląda
<Vorbis^> musze sobie to zapamietac
<anemus> Wizzir: trzymać pocztę na jakimś lipnym shellu?
<Wizzir> sam jesteś lipny
<Wilku> Wa%u
<Wilku> u%isz | l + ?
<Wizzir> sam to stawiałem
<Wizzir> tylko to na polibudzie stoi, więc do czasu do czasu mają fakapy ;P
<anemus> Wilku: `utf
<Wilku> anemus: Jest dobrze, tylko pomieszałem znaczniki ;)
<Wilku> Wizzir: Wizard, wyłaź z nory :P
<Wizzir> aje
<anemus> ja synchronizuje z drugą skrzynką
<Wizard> no ja właśnie ufałem tylko sobie, dlatego swoją pocztę postawiłem
<Wizard> zero sapmu, zero reklam + imap
<Wizard> oto przyszedł człowiek, który używa lynksa :>
<anemus> poważniejsi dostawcy nie serwują spamu
<LnxMen1> tak, a SPAM to mielonka :D
<Enlik> czyli skrzynka z zadnego polskego portalu sie nie pisze
<LnxMen1> na?
<Wilku> Enlik: Ja używam mail.com ^^
<anemus> gmail, yahoo, aol, hotmail
<Enlik> gmx byc może
<Enlik> oraz skrzynka-Wizarda.tk :)
<anemus> Enlik: gazeta to gmail
<Enlik> anemus: tak, ale wlasny mailing wysylaja - choc nie az tak duzo
<anemus> ja używam yahoo+gmail+własna zsynchronizowane
 * Wilku jest pro, bo ma adres w domenie @mail.com
<Enlik> np. taki onet - daje czadu dość ze spamem, ale przyznac trzeba, że interfejs mają dobry
<Wizard> od interfejsu to ja mam imap i claws-mail ;S
 * anemus jest pro+pro bo ma mail w domenie anemus.pl
<Enlik> yup
<Enlik> dlatego wychodzi na nie :-P
<Wizard> a nie jakąś stronę obsraną flaszem i adżaksem
<Wizard> dobra, idę se pograć
<DaZ> nalog :f
<Wizard> DaZ, -pl
<Wizard> oznacza to, że mówimy po polsku, a nie w keczua
<DaZ> zauważyłe, ale dziwne, bo naciskałem >:
<anemus> Trzeba się czasem odstresować by nie skończyć ja Lepper
<Enlik> w sensie że polskie literki?
<Wizard> w sensie "nalog"
<Wizard> wtrąca się w rozmowę i pisze "nalog"
<DaZ> albo windowsowy klient mnie juz wypaczył, bo jakis debil podbindowal wszystko co tylko móglo pod alt+guzik :f
<DaZ> nie wtrąca, bo sie skonczyla >:
<anemus> Wizard: jak ktoś z putty to może być problem
<Wizard> jak ktoś używa putty, to na pewno ma problem
<Wizard> z głową
<DaZ> >:
<Wizard> dobra, lecę
<anemus> Czasem nie ma wyjścia
<Enlik> jak nie ma! Debiana w VM-kę i /usr/bin/ssh
 * Enlik w sumie tak robil na Win kiedys z pewnego powodu, z tym ze bylo to Ubuntu
<anemus> Enlik: tia, widać nie pracowałeś nigdy w korporacji
<Enlik> no, to na pewno nie bylo w korporacji
<Enlik> poza tym chyba nie sądzisz, że to było na poważnie
<anemus> Enlik: w sumie wubi jest
<Enlik> ta, dla samego openssh…
<Enlik> ale jak kto woli :-P
<anemus> Enlik: przyjąłem to bardzo poważnie ;P
<anemus> heh na antyweb zrobili fajną akcję z zaproszeniami do G+
<Enlik> „ GNOME is the only piece of software with fewer features every release” - haha
 * Enlik no cares bout g+
<anemus> *about
<Enlik> .
<anemus> ciekawe czy jakieś distro poza Ubu zaadoptuje Unity
<Admc`> 1 st
<Enlik> ja tam się zastanawiam, jak z gnome-panel-3 wywalić aktywator :S
<Admc`> łe
<Admc`> muszę do admina napisać
<Admc`> żeby ntpdate zrobił
<Admc`> bo zegar serwera późni się o 2 minuty
<Enlik> o
<Wizard> ble
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> w korporacji
<Wizard> ja pracowałem w firmie, która aspirowała do bycia takową
<Wizard> teraz tam już pewnie ponad 300 osób jest
<Wizard> admini zawsze lubili tam linuksiarzy
<Wizard> "mniej roboty mam"
<anemus> Wizard: w jednej?
<anemus> ;P
<Wizard> anemus, ?
<Wizard> co w jednej?
<anemus> 22:13 <@Wizard> ja pracowałem w firmie, która aspirowała do bycia takową
<anemus> oszołomiła mnie skala porównawcza ;>
<Wizard> eh..
<Wizard> no cóż
<Wizard> i tak nie wiem o co ci chodzi
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> że aspirowała?
<Wizard> 300 osób to już sporo
<anemus> no te ble, lol, w korporacji zabrzmiało jakbyś pół życia w takich firmach stracił ;P
<anemus> co do adminów w takowych firmach to są dwie szkoły
<anemus> 1. lubią linuksiarzy bo mają mniej roboty
<anemus> 2. nie lubią linuksiaży bo nie lubią jak ktoś im miesza w pracy
<anemus> ad2. i wytyka błędy ;P
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-07
 * jacekowski od dzisiaj ma pelne ipv6 na kwadracie
<m477> czyli
<jacekowski> caly moj sprzet jest dostepny po ipv6
<lisu> re
<lisu> jacekowski: to pewnie napracowales sie nad tym
<jacekowski> od 6 rano to meczylem
<jacekowski> i nawet sobie reva ustawilem na mojego 2001:41d0:2:1151::2
<lisu> to ty spania nie masz? ;)
<m477> :<
<jacekowski> obudzilem sie jakos tak wczesnie rano
<m477> zeby moc programowac o/
<jacekowski> jak ktos chce to moze ping6 2001:41d0:2:1151::2
<Stirlitz> normalny człowiek pogłaskał by cycki
<m477> czyje
<jacekowski> 2001:5c0:1400:a::3db - to moj laptop
<jacekowski> ale to zmienne z tunelu
<Stirlitz> on sie obudził w niedzielę o 6 i pomyslał "zrobie se ipv6"
<lisu> jacekowski: ja jeszcze mam ignore na routerze dla ipv6, poza tym mój isp też blokuje ipv6, ale juz rozmawiałem z nim o tym.
<jacekowski> 2001:5c0:1400:b::b755
<jacekowski> a to moj nas
<m477> ping6 2001:41d0:2:1151::2
<m477> connect: Network is unreachable
<jacekowski> lisu: zawsze mozesz tunel
<jacekowski> http://gogonet.gogo6.com/page/freenet6-ipv6-services
<jacekowski> nawet konta nie trzeba zakladac jak ci dynamiczne wystarczy
<lisu> wiem ze moge, ale nie czas na to jeszcze, prawie sie obudziłem i niucham czy siec jeszcze w robocie chodzi, bo od czwartku nic nie wiem
<m477> za duzo melanzowania
<lisu> :D zeby to jeszcze melanzyk byl ;]
<m477> a co? :>
<lisu> a wyjazd
<rafikk> jacekowski, wiesz może coś o tunelu żeby na oneta wejść przez irssi
<lisu> onet/irssi?
<jacekowski> rafikk: to troche inny rodzaj tunelu
 * lisu czegoś nie zrozumiał
<jacekowski> rafikk: nazywa sie transport
<jacekowski> i nie ma akurat takiego
<rafikk> wiem to niejest zwykły ale wiem że jest
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: a ty zmacales cycki z rana?
<m477> jacekowski: Ty powinienes wiedziec, czy da sie kupic jakas 'gola' kamere zeby dalo to sie jakos do pc podlaczyc i ew jakos oprogramowac
<m477> chodzi mi np o sama matryce
<jacekowski> m477: gola?
<jacekowski> m477: no to zwykla kamera na usb
<rafikk> mam go nawet na koncie shell ale niemam motywacji żego przepisywać bo na koncie mi niechodzi
<m477> ale to ma oplakana rozdzielczosc i jest wielkosci jablka
<m477> a jak bym chcial np sama soczewke + elektronika
<m477> czy po prostu rozmatowac? ~~
<jacekowski> m477: sama matryca to proste jest
<jacekowski> m477: kontroler jest skomplikowana rzecza
<jacekowski> m477: i to przewazie od razu robi usb
<m477> ale co proste
<jacekowski> m477: matryca sama jest prosta
<m477> no x fotodiod pewnie :<
<jacekowski> wyciagniecie danych z matrycy to jest problem
<jacekowski> bo matryca nie ma migawki
<jacekowski> nie ma niczego
<m477> i da sie taki podul kupic?
<m477> modul*
<jacekowski> naswietlasz, wyciagasz dane ( SZYBKO )
<jacekowski> bo matryca caly czas sie naswietla
<jacekowski> a wyciagasz szeregowo przesuwajac ladunek z komorki do komorki w matrycy
<m477> no wiem jak to dzial z grubsza
<jacekowski> i nie da sie
<jacekowski> kup cala kamere
<jacekowski> sa takie male tez
<m477> no np jak jest kamera w zapalniczce a taka pod usb do skype to one sie troche roznia wielksocia
<rafikk> m477, mogę Ci przysłać taką niema tylko optyki ale działa jak chcesz do zabawy sam chciałem się nią pobawić
<jacekowski> m477: nie
<jacekowski> m477: to jest to samo
<jacekowski> m477: tylko wiecej plastiku dookola
<jacekowski> m477: i ew. kontroler troche mniejszy
<m477> czyli w takiej do skype ~90% objetosci jest pusta?
<jacekowski> ale matryce takie same praktycznie
<jacekowski> m477: tak
<m477> rafikk: optyki czyli soczewki?
<jacekowski> m477: bo to sie jakos musi trzymac
<m477> a matryca to one sie roznia iloscia pixeli?
<rafikk> tak niema soczewki dzieciaki mi gdzieś wykręcyły i niemogłem znaleźć
<jacekowski> m477: te tanie to wszystko takie samo gowno
<jacekowski> m477: potem jak drozsze kupujesz to maja wiecej
<m477> widzalem kamery za 5zl 5mpx dla przykladu
<jacekowski> kaj?
<rafikk> m477,  za ile ? to co to były za kamerki
<rafikk> 50zł chyba
<lisu> rafikk: to były 4 fotodiody x)
<m477> zaraz wkleje
<m477> http://allegro.pl/5-mpx-kamerka-kamera-internetowa-usb-vista-win-7-i1708737867.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ece2tb> (at allegro.pl)
<rafikk> to bym taką kupił do zabawy
<m477> i jak cos takiego oprogramowac?
<jacekowski> Nagrywanie filmów z szybkością 30fps(320x240) / 15fps (640x480)
<m477> no troche zal
<jacekowski> m477: to jakas fake software interpolacja
<m477> :D
<m477> czemu?
<m477> tak uwazasz
<jacekowski> bo jakby nie byla to by nagrywala z taka rozdzialka tez
<jacekowski> a to nagrywa z 320x240
<m477> ze 5mpx?
<m477> ;P
<jacekowski> ta
<m477> no racja ale moze chujowa elektronika tam siedzi
<m477> i nie wyrabia
<jacekowski> nie bardzo
<jacekowski> pfff
<jacekowski> 72dB dynamiki
<m477> a da sie taka kamere jakos oprogramowac fajnie ?
<lisu> ale bądź co bądź, za taką kasę...
<m477> co to znaczy?
<lisu> motion i monitoring mozna sobie zrobić
<m477> lisu: tzn?
<jacekowski> tanie mikrofony studyjne osiagaja taka dynamike
<rafikk> nie no zataką kase to ciekawa sprawa
<lisu> kupujesz 4 kamerki, co prawda jakość pozostawia do życzenia, ale np tablice rejestracyjne przeczyta z odległości 5-8 metrów
<jacekowski> jak to ma 60dB to by dobrze bylo
<m477> hoho
<m477> ;D
<jacekowski> to jest typowa gowniana kamera internetowa za 5pln
<m477> w ogole to mam mysz optyczna calkiem dobry model ale ze zwalonym ledem
<jacekowski> z przesylka za 20pln
<lisu> 4 kamerki śmiało pociągnie motion, później obróbka mencoderem i masz video.
<m477> chcialem zrobic z tego kamere ale nie ma sterow nigdzie do takiego mikrokontrolera
<m477> atam matryca 19x19 :P
<m477> nie sorry 30x30
<jacekowski> dobra matryce to ma logitech performance mouse MX
<jacekowski> z 3 laserami
<m477> w specyfikacji pisza ze to ma 5600fps czyli moglbym taka kamere z tego zrobic?
<jacekowski> m477: mozliwe
<jacekowski> ale ten logitech moj ma bodajze 11kfps @300x300
<m477> ale pdoobno to sie tylko na skaner nadaje
<m477> ;o
<jacekowski> jezdzi po szkle
<jacekowski> darkfield
<m477> bo laser
<m477> tak?
<m477> optyczne ciezko lapia szklo
<jacekowski> m477: to nie normalna laserowa
<jacekowski> 3 lasery
<m477> ile kosztowala?
<jacekowski> lapia pojedyncze czastki kurzu ktore osiadaja na szkle
<jacekowski> i na tej podstawie sledzi pozycje
<m477> i po co cos takiego>
<jacekowski> w clean roomie do produkcji pol przewodnikow jesli polozysz kawalek szkla idealnie czystego
<jacekowski> to po 20 minutach bedzie na tym szkle wystarczajaco duzo kurzu zeby ta mysz mogla dzialac
<jacekowski> m477: bo ta mysz dokladnie sie pozycjonuje na kazdym materiale
<jacekowski> w lokalnym pcworld dalem chyba £70 za nia
<jacekowski> ale to juz z wypasem
<jacekowski> dolozyli taki futeralik
<jacekowski> z kabelkiem
<jacekowski> ladowarka
<jacekowski> akumulatorek w komplecie
<jacekowski> bo laduje sie to z microusb
<jacekowski> tak jak nowe telefony
<jacekowski> wiec jak braknie pradu to mozesz podlaczyc do komputera przez usb
<jacekowski> microsoft ostatnio tez zrobil swojego bluetrack
<jacekowski> ktore uzywa niebieskiego swiatla
<jacekowski> sledzi na wszystkim oprocz szkla
<m477> sorry bylem w wychodku ;-)
<m477> ale po co taki wypas
<m477> jacekowski: jakis jezyk zapewnia biblioteki zeby cos takiego oprogramowac pod usb?
<jacekowski> libusb
<jacekowski> C
<m477> <3
<m477> szkoda tylko ze oficialna strona nie dziala :<
<rafikk> he google się wyłożyło chyba
<Wilku> O.o
<Ashiren24> ke?
<Wilku> Niemożliwe
<Ashiren24> google nie ma - internet nie dziala
<Ashiren24> a mi dziala
<rafikk> mi też
<rafikk> hehe a zobaczy czy u ciebie google działa
<rafikk> ale wątpię
<Ashiren24> ke
<Wilku> `g Google
<Przekliniak> Wilku: (google google google <search> [--{filter,language} <value>]) -- Searches google.com for the given string. As many results as can fit are included. --language accepts a language abbreviation; --filter accepts a filtering level ('active', 'moderate', 'off').
<Wilku> :O
<m477> jak moze google nie dzialac ;d
<witkol> już któryś raz to zauwarzyłem pod rząd przez jakiś czas ale zaraz uruchomią się
<Wilku> Może wielkie indeksowanie robią :D
<witkol> możliwe ale smiać mi się chce z tego :)
<witkol> teraz anarchia zapanuje
<Wilku> nom
<Wizzir> cześć noobki
<rafikk> Wilku, google działa ale nie wszędzie żonie działa na mazurach gościowi w pokoju po rusku też działa
<rafikk> ciekawe
<rafikk> Wizzir, siemka
<Wizzir> rafikk, google ci się popsuły? :>
<Wizzir> eh, o dziwo mam dziś niezły humor
<Wilku> Wizzir: Nawzajem :P. Hej misiek :3
<Wizzir> Wilku, :D
<rafikk> Wizzir, niewszędzie działa
<rafikk> zerknij u siebie czy działa
<Wizzir> praży
<Wizzir> skąd masz internet?
<rafikk> z blachowni
<rafikk> ;)
<rafikk> czy jakoś tak
<Wizzir> to może być przyczyna..
<rafikk> ale koleś ma po rusku i u niego działa
<rafikk> u mnie wszystko prucz google
<Wilku> A z kolei inny bot:
<Wilku> [10:57:39] <Wilku> @google Google
<Wilku> [10:57:41] <lambadabot>  http://www.google.com/
<Wilku> [10:57:42] <lambadabot> Title: Google
<Wizzir> słuchaj, dns nie zna nazwy, czy po prostu nie dobija się?
<rafikk> odbija
<Wizzir> co robi?
<rafikk> 64 bytes from fx-in-f104.1e100.net (74.125.39.104): icmp_req=10 ttl=52 time=50.9 ms
<rafikk> ^C
<rafikk> --- google.pl ping statistics ---
<rafikk> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9011ms
<rafikk> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 50.326/52.628/58.480/2.804 ms
<Wizzir> nslookup google.com ?
<rafikk> wywalił mi parę googli z różnymi adresami
<rafikk> o działa już
<witkol> ktoś ma może tunel do oneta czat ?
<gjm> Bry
<Ashiren24> :O
<Wizzir> Ashiren24, chodzi ci o jego nik? :>
<Ashiren24> o oneta czat
<Ashiren24> ktos uzywa wogole
<witkol> Ashiren24, ta moja żona hehe hce się tam pokręcić troche
<Ashiren24> ehe.. "zona", "kolezanka", "przyjaciel", "brat"....
<witkol> umiesz czytać żona
<Ashiren24> no umiem ;d
<witkol> :)
<Wilku> Ashiren24: Nie mówiłAś, że jesteś żoną witkola :P
<Ashiren24> ...
<witkol> hehehe :)
<Wilku> No co ;P?
<Ashiren24> jestem on ;x
<Ashiren24> czy to ze lubie koty to takie dziewczece?
<Wilku> niet
<Wilku> To słodkie :*
<m477> happy caturday :-)
<witkol> ja też lubię koty i jakoś z tym żyję ;)
<Ashiren24> witkol++
<witkol> zresztą mam w domu rudo czarną kotkę z białą łapką
<witkol> i psa też
<Wilku> witkol++
<witkol> a że te plusy to co mają znaczyć
<witkol> ?
<Ashiren24> inkrementacja
<witkol> krzyżyk już na mnie kładziecie :P
<Wilku> Karmę ci dają
<Ashiren24> :?
<Admc`> system karmy już działa?
<Wilku> `karma witkol
<Przekliniak> Wilku: witkol has neutral karma.
<witkol> ta z czerwonego krzyża
<Ashiren24> `karma
<Admc`> przekliniaka nie ma
<Admc`> a nie, jest
<witkol> jak niema jak jest
<Admc`> tylko ma +v
<Wilku> xD
<Admc`> i jest na górze listy :)
<Admc`> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Ashiren24> `karma
<Ashiren24> to czemu nie dziala
<witkol> dodaj nick jeszcze
<witkol> `karma Ashiren24
<Przekliniak> witkol: Ashiren24: 1
<Admc`> `karma
<Przekliniak> Admc`: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (5), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "ntat" (1).
<Ashiren24> ale bez nicka  to podawal ogolnie ranking
<Admc`> `karma Admc`
<Przekliniak> Admc`: Admc` has neutral karma.
<Admc`> hmm, wczoraj ++ dostałem
<Vorbis^> `karma Vorbis^
<Przekliniak> Vorbis^: Vorbis^: 2
<witkol> co to znaczy karma tak wogóle
<Admc`> `g karma
<Przekliniak> Admc`: Karma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karma>
<Admc`> witkol: masz
<Admc`> po za tym, nigdy w fallouta nie grałes?
<witkol> Admc`, nie bawię w gierki kiedyś bardzo dawno ale to z 15 lat temu
<Diabelko> Admc`: powiedziałeś to, jakby to twórcy Fallouta wymyślili to pojęcie ;f
<Admc`> Diabelko: nie
<Admc`> ale tam się używa tego często :)
<grek> czesc mial ktos upsa na serial porcie ?
<grek> chodzi mi o to czy serial port dziala tzn czy go widac
<grek> takie cso mam
<grek> grek@dom-server:/media/DANE1500/home/grek$ dmesg | grep tty
<grek> [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
<grek> [    0.852292] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<grek> [    1.242681] 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<grek> cos z tego moze byc upsem ?
<grek> jak moge sprawdzic czy oglnie cos jest na serial porcie
<Wizzir> grek, pojęcia nie mam :)
<grek> no ja tez
<grek> jest jakas instrukjac dla devbiana
<grek> ale pisze zeby wybrac driver megatec
<grek> tyle ze nie ma go w paczce NUT
<michalm> Dlaczego nieraz po zalogowaniu po kilku sec włącza mi się standardowy pasek i motyw Gnome? Nie da się tego naprawić inczczej nie ponownie się logując?
<Wilczek> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Admc`> Wilczek: działa ci ten utf8?
<Admc`> bo u mnie bez problem :D
<Wilczek> Admc`: Na PC działa
<Admc`> u*
<Wilczek> Zażółć gęślą jaźń
<Wilczek> :)
<Admc`> no to masz coś z klientem na telefon
<Wilczek> Sprawdzę jeszcze logi
<Wilczek> Działa
<Wilczek> :)
<witkol> Wilczek, masz klienta irc-a w tel ?
<Wilczek> witkol: Tak
<Wilczek> Ale problemy z UTF mam w kliencie SSH w telefonie
<witkol> Wilczek, a jaki to telefon ?
<witkol> i jaki system masz w nim
<Wilczek> System: Żaden
<Wilczek> Telefon: Samsung S8300 Ultra Touch
<Wilczek> Klient: jmIrc-m
<witkol> i jak to chodzi w miare ?
<witkol> system musi być jakiś inaczej by nic niedziałało
<Wilczek> Dobrze
<Wilczek> W sensie, nie ma żadnego OS'u, jest zwykły soft obsługujący Javę
<witkol> myślałem że może jakiś linuś tam jest bo wiem ze już podmieniają chyba zaiast androida
<Wilczek> 
<Wilczek> [B
<jacekowski> musi byc OS
<jacekowski> OS to oprogramowanie ktore zajmuje sie interakcja pomiedzy uzytkownikiem a sprzetem
<jacekowski> tylko cegly nie maja OS
<Wilczek> jacekowski: Ale jest przyjęte potocznie, że jeśli telefon ma OS to ma Androida, iOS, Blackberry albo jeszcze coś innego
<Wilczek> A mnie nie stać na fona z OSem
<Matan[M]> bry
<lisu> siema
<AdmcMobile> ? Test
<AdmcMobile> ? test
<Stirlitz> idź sobie na #test
<AdmcMobile> Nie ten kanał :|
<lukaszg> hej. podpowie ktoś co wpisać w '--exclude' (rsync) aby pomijał pliki/katalogi ukryte tylko w katalogu pierwszego poziomu?
<Quintasan> lukaszg: --exclude ".*" ?
<lukaszg> Quintasan, no właśnie nie, bo ja to wykluczy pliki ukryte z każdego katalogu
<lukaszg> no nic, trzeba będzie ręcznie wypisać każdy plik/katalog
 * lisu odpalił stary gramofon technicsa
<Wizzir> lisu, tobie się nudzi?
<Wizzir> mam trochę kodu do naklepania
<lisu> Wizzir: mam do sprzedania, sprawdzałem czy działa.
<Kombajnista> lisu: ile $$ chcecie?
 * anemus zaglądnie do szfy czy jest tam jescze kolekcja "pocztówek" rodziców...
<lisu> nie wiem :) musze sie rozejrzec
<lisu> ale sprzet fajny, tylko nie mam płyt które można normalnie słuchać, same starocie, które trezszczą bardziej niż ustawa przewiduje
<Kombajnista> lisu: uhu, jeszcze czarne krążki produkują :)
<lisu> wiem, ale nie zamierzam kupować, audiofilem nie jestem, zapuściłem kilka na spróbowanie sprzętu, no i dość ładnie chodzi
<lisu> nie mówiąc o jakości, bo stare płyty trzeszczą, ale sprzęt chodzi ładnie.
<Kombajnista> lisu: igła diamentowa jest cała?
<lisu> Kombajnista: kupiłem nową niedawno, skalibrowałem, wszystko śmiga, sprzęt leżał pare ładnych lat nieużywany bo właśnie końcówka była urwana
<Kombajnista> ehe :D
<lisu> coś mnie tknęło, zeby sprawdzić, uruchomił się dobrze, igłę dokupiłem, śmiga.
<lisu> http://85.18.34.250/images/72/7209542159.jpg
<lisu> taki oto sprzęt
<Kombajnista> ładny :)
<lisu> ja tam sie nie znam, nawet nie wiem po ile chodzi ten sprzęt
<lisu> jak sie nazywał ten program, który to pokazywał w ubuntu gdzie co ile zajmuje...
<lisu> ok mam
<Kombajnista> lisu: df FTW!
<lisu> Kombajnista: ++
<Wizzir> a ja znów wróciłem na gnome3
<lisu> Wizzir: współczujemy
<Wizzir> lisu, czemu?
<Wizzir> dobra rzecz
<Wizzir> pierwszy raz coś się na linuksowym desktopie dzieje oryginalnego, jedynego w swoim rodzaju
<lisu> każda kupa jest jedyna w swoim rodzaju
<Stirlitz> :]
<m477> jest cos takiego w cpp? 'charge,_1' ?
<firemark> uhm?
<m477> no wlasnie
<m477> ._1 - ma to jakis sens?
<firemark> ach tam jest kropka?
<firemark> to ma sens
<m477> nie
<firemark> znaczy w czytelności żaden
<m477> przecinek
<m477> ja sie walonelm teraz
<firemark> ale to nie są argumenty funkcji?
<m477> sa
<m477> ogolnie to wyglada tak: DaVinci::filter(muons, bind(&LHCb::Particle::charge,_1)>0, MuPlus);
<firemark> ma sens
<Enlik> _1 to prawidlowa nazwa zmiennej
<firemark> _1 to jakaś zmienna
<Enlik> acz brzydka
<m477> a to jest przestrzen nazw w przestrzeni nazw, LHCb::Particle:: ?
<Wilku> Czy on tak cały dzień skacze?
<anemus> Wilku: ;P 13:04-13:45; 17:25-17:46 i teraz
<Wilku> Jak teraz wyjdzie, to mu takiego kopa zasadzę, że odkryje pozaziemską cywilizację.
<anemus> Gnome 3 dalej wybiórczo wspiera gpu?
<adam_> to zalezy czy z akceleracja czy nie
<anemus> ;] Wilku nie dotrwał do kopniaka
<anemus> adam_: akceleracja
<adam_> 3d
<anemus> które gpu są wspierane?
<adam_> na pewno wszystkie nvidia
<anemus> a intel?
<Wilku> Może mnie ktoś highlightnąć?
<adam_> kulawo
<adam_> dzialaja, ale zdarzaja sie crashe
<Wilku> Wrrr
<anemus> potestóję jak wrócę do domu gdzie czeka nvidia
<adam_> bardzo proste i lekkie
<adam_> wrocisz do starszego :D
<anemus> adam_ nigdzie nie mam starszego gnome
<adam_> gnome 2?
<anemus> Wilku
<Wilku> Thx
<Wilku> `g pcboard
<Przekliniak> Wilku: PCBoard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCBoard>
 * gjm 
<Cyr4x> powiedzcie mi jak najproście ustawić rekord A żebym mógł na swój komputer skierować zarejestrowaną domenę?
<Cyr4x> znalazłem jakiś opis ale jest obszerny i mało co z tego rozumiem
<m477> zupgradowalem pythona do 2.7, przynajmniej tak python --version pokazuje a moduly mi nie dzialaja i tak
<m477> inaczej
<m477> czemu tak sie dzieje? http://wklej.org/hash/f0e91d4d81c/
<DaZ> which python? :x
<m477> moze sprobuj w jezyku ktorym umiesz sie porozumiwac
<DaZ> $which python
<DaZ> cipko :f
<m477> : /usr/local/bin/python
<m477> no i co>
<m477> ?
<DaZ> i dumam.
<m477> mam zmienic scierzke rozumiem
<m477> sciezke
<DaZ> generalnie to wypadałoby jednego wyrzucic
<m477> jak/ nic sie nie zepsuje>
<m477> ?
<Enlik> może na tym odpowiem
<Enlik> tak wiec, moze ten drugi masz w /usr/local/bin.
<m477> na to wyglada
<Enlik> coś więcej ciezko powiedziec, bo nie wiadomo, o co tobie z tym pythonem chodzi
<m477> jak o co
<Enlik> a wersji ktora jest w systeie bym nie zmienial, chyba ze jestes pewien ze wszystko zadziala na nowym (nie jestes) i trzeba by poprzenosic/przekompilować
<m477> no nie jestem
<m477> a chodzilo mi o nowe moduly
<m477> co w 2.6 nie bylo
<Enlik> nie dla sie ich dla 2.6?
<m477> nie wiem, mi nie dzialaja
<Enlik> ;f
<m477> tzn mowie o bibliotekach
<Enlik> logs or didn't happen
<Enlik> w kazdym razie jak masz tego jednego gdzies indziej, to moze da sie cos modulami zrobic, by je widzial - kwestia czy zadzialaja, jesli i tu nie dzialaja
<Enlik> (kwestia co sie dzieje)
<Enlik> nos mnie swedzi :(
<DaZ> podrap
<Enlik> uparty jest
<DaZ> utnij
<DaZ> na pewno ubuntki nie maja 2.7 w systemie? >:
<m477> nie
<m477> ja mam 9.04
<m477> jak cos
<m477> ...
<DaZ> no, to troche retro
<Enlik> może w ubuntu porzeczkowa porzeczka mają
<Enlik> w kazdym razie skupilbym sie raczej na tych modulach - co znaczy ze nie dzialaja, co wypluwaja, co za moduly, skad i jak instalowane
<Enlik> czy cos
<m477> DaZ: LTS
<Enlik> lts to 10.04
<m477> hm to moze xD
<m477> lucid
<Enlik> no to
<gjm> a może Harry Potter?
<m477> tak
<Enlik> gjm, opuść kanał
<Enlik> :P
<gjm> Enlik: miota mną jak Szatan
<gjm> ;d
<DaZ> diabeł nosi pumpy.
<Enlik> dobrze, ze dwukropek oddzielający wstawił po „Enlik”
<DaZ> albo poznał sekrety przycisku tab :f
<gjm> nie
<gjm> mama mi poprawia
<Enlik> DaZ: :)
<m477> tutaj ludzka tragedia sie dzieje a Wy sobie zartujecie
<Cyr4x> no własnie
<Cyr4x> coś się dzieje
<DaZ> to sobie wywal tego starego pytona i tyle
<DaZ> zrób symlinka, jak cos ci przestanie od tego działac to wrzuc go spowrotem i wrzuc cos nowszego ;f
<Enlik> ciekawie pamiec dziala - probowalem sobie cos przypomniec, nie moglem; i teraz sie bezwiednie przypomnialo
<Enlik> </cool-story>
<DaZ> bro
<Enlik> <story type="cool" who="bro" />
<DaZ> [;
<m477> co to symlink ;o
<gjm> omamo
<Enlik> dowiązanie symboliczne - plik wskazujący na inny plik, jakby skrót
<m477> mama mija
 * Enlik wytłumatrzył
 * m477 i co to da :P
<Enlik> RTFM!
<m477> WUT!?
<Enlik> RTFM about it
<m477> operujesz na nie zrozumialych skrotach
<Enlik> rekurencja: aby zrobic RTFM należy najpierw zrobic RTFM
<m477> :<
<Enlik> cicho, bo przez Ciebie znowu zapomnę
<Enlik> jak sie ten modul, ktory to modul chcesz doprowadzic do stanu dzialalnosci, za przeproszeniem,nazywa?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-30
<ftpd> jacekowski: Tak.
<BlessJah> niezapisywanie w historii poleceń zaczynających się spacją (zarówno .bash_history jak i dostępnej przez strzałkę w górę) to bug, czy feature?
<BlessJah> no tak, słońce zaraz wstanie, a wszyscy śpią
<panz> witam
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Voldenet> BlessJah: feature
<Voldenet> HISTCONTROL > A  colon-separated  list  of  values controlling how commands are saved on the history list.  If the list of values includes ignorespace, lines which begin with a space character are not saved in the history list.
<Voldenet> (inaczej mówiąc, możesz to wyłączyć)
<Dudi> witam
<Dudi> czy spotkaliście się kiedyść z sytuacją że po sudo apt-get install coś wyskauje zapytanie o zgodę, po akceptacji mimo wszystko przerwya operację?
<gjm> Logi proszę
<Voldenet> no, co dokładnie
<Dudi> dziwne.. jak wywołałem polecenie z "> log"
<Dudi> poszło
<Dudi> możliwe że spieprzone znaki w konsoli mogą tak mieszać?
<Dudi> bo od jakiegoś czasu nie mogę sobie ustawić polskich znaków
<gjm> Nie jetem wróżką
<Dudi> zdaję sobie sprawę tylko nie bardzo wiem co byś potrzebował żeby wiedzieć
<Dudi> użyłem dpkg-reconfigure locales
<gjm> I co?
<Dudi> nic w sumie.. wybieram żeby wygenerowło pl-PL.utf-8
<Dudi> pomijam fakt że okno wygląda jak by po nim kombajn przejechał
<Dudi> zamiast kresek jak obwódki są "a"
<Dudi> nie jednak a z daszkiem
<gjm> Defaultowo nie miałeś polskich znaków?
<gjm> W Ubuntu?
<Dudi> po zakcetowaniu i tak mi zostaje otwarte okno
<Dudi> używam debiana
<Dudi> ale nie niemiałem
<Dudi> nie miałem*
<bastetmilo> Dudi: byłeś na kanale debiana?
<gjm> Dudi: https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=pl&fromgroups#!topic/pl.comp.os.linux.debian/RQBDX1tXov4
<Dudi> tu jest więcej osób i wiem że nie wszsyscy tutaj użwają debiana
<Dudi> znaczy ubuntu
<gjm> bastetmilo: Tam tylko kurz leży
<Dudi> duża część użawa archa i innych dystrybucji
<Dudi> gjm, właśnie to przeglądam
<bastetmilo> gjm: czy to znaczy, że zostajemy supportem debiana/parcha?
<gjm> Zaraz przestanę z Tobą gadać :)
<bastetmilo> foch?
<bastetmilo> ja pytam serio. Nie ma Wizarda - czy polityka kanału się zmienia?
<gjm> Czemu nie napiszesz np. "srebiana"?
<bastetmilo> przepraszam
<bastetmilo> *debiliana
<bastetmilo> tak lepiej?
<gjm> Żarciki
<gjm> Debian to jeszcze spoko, przecież Ubuntu to rodzina
<Dudi> bastetmilo, to tak jak byś kopał dziadka
<gjm> Dudi: "kopała"
<Dudi> ok, kopała
<Dudi> w /etc/default/locales mam LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8
<bastetmilo> gjm: pamiętaj co mówi stare chińskie przysłowe "dasz im palec, odgryzą całą rękę".
<mati75> jak to ubuntu jest zwalone
<Dudi> działa!
<gjm> A miało nie działać?
<Dudi> LANG=pl_PL.iso-8859-2
<Dudi> no nie działało
<Dudi> no to wracamy do magicznej istalacji gitlabhq
<gjm> Tak to jest jak się nie do końca czyta
<Dudi> nie no wcześniej maiłem ustawione utf-8 i banglało
<Dudi> nie mam pojęcia czemu, zmieniłem tylko system ale to nie powinno wpływać na kodowanie po stronie serwera na którego się dostaję po ssh
<Dudi> więc wolałem nie ruszać
<bjfs> Dudi: pisz w jednej linii, pls
<Dudi> bjfs, ok
<Dudi> ależ mi brakowało tego irca
<Dudi> czemu windows ma same fora
<bjfs> ...
<bjfs> jak możesz oczekiwać od innych pomocy, jak sam nie przestrzegasz zasad w miejscu, które do Ciebie nie należy?
<gjm> Kolejny Strażnik Teksasu
<Dudi> ?
<Dudi> bjfs, rozumiem, że ty formujesz całe wypowiedzi w jednej chwili i wybiegasz naprzód co powiesz za 30 sec.
<Dudi> Dla czego jak wywołyję bundle to działa normalnie ale jak już z sudo to wyskakuje że komenda nie znana? Możliwe że nie mam odpowiedniego wpisu w path?
<wujek> Dudi: "which bundle"
<wujek> i "sudo echo $PATH"
<wujek> katalog z bundle powinien się znajdować w $PATH
<Dudi> No właśnie się z tym bawię
<Dudi> już próbuję na wszystkie sposoby
<Dudi> Bo sudo echo $PATH jest tam ścieżka do bundle
<wujek> i masz błąd że ścieżka do bundle jest nieznana?
<Dudi> tak
<wujek> a jak mu wskażesz na sztywno, to też nie działa?
<wujek> tz.
<Dudi> dodatkowo dodałem https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/diaspora-discuss/fT3ANS3erfM
<Dudi> wchodze to katalogu z bundle i sudo bundle nie działa
<wujek> sudo /sciezka/do/bundle -- to tez nie dziala? :D
<Dudi> a nie  no tak dziala
<Dudi> ale o co chodzi ze do path jest dodana ta ścieżka
<Dudi> szlag
<Dudi> chyba sobie path wywaliłem na root
<Dudi> jaka jest defaultowa ścieżka do vi
<Dudi> wujek, ?
<bjfs> /usr/bin ?
<Ashiren> zenon?
<wujek> /usr/bin/vi
<wujek> :)
<Dudi> dzięki wielkie D:
<Dudi> :D
<wujek> co to jest tak właściwie to bundle? Mi się z humble bundle kojarzy albo z rozrzerzeniem instalacyjnym
<Dudi> do jakaś zajebista odnoga ruby żeby gitlabhq zainstalować
<bastetmilo> Dudi: weź się wyrażaj.
<Dudi> ?
<bastetmilo> nie przeklinaj proszę
<mati75> haha
<mati75> http://youtu.be/sdWlspF3B2M
<panz> witam
<panz> czy jest możliwe że 64bit wolniejsze jest od 32bit? ( ubuntu) ?
<BlessJah> tak
<panz> bo ja właśnie tak mam -.-
<BlessJah> 64bit jest bardziej podatne na voodo
<BlessJah> uruchamia się 3s wolniej pewnie?
<panz> BlessJah, niee. uruchamia się tak samo szybo jak 32b
<panz> bo mam obie wersje
<panz> do logowanie tak samo szybko
<panz> ale jak się loguję, to już zwalnia. na 32b loguje mnie 1s, a na 64 ~2 minuty
<panz> a jak dam wyloguj , to sie crashuje... lightdm
<BlessJah> no to nie 32/64 bit tylko coś skopałeś w 64bit i to ewidentnie
<panz> BlessJah, ale co! :P o to jest pytanie
<BlessJah> poszukaj w logach co jest nie teges
<BlessJah> zaloz nowe konto, zaloguj sie na inny dm
<panz> oj tam - przeformatuje, może się źle zainstalował
<panz> zamiast "nazwa użytkownika" mam " invalid UTF-8" , coś takiego
<panz> więc, może wina systemu
<panz> albo źle się zainstalowało ia32lib, i teraz są problemy z tego tytuły
<BlessJah> masz ogonki w nazwie uzytkownika?
<panz> tak
<BlessJah> dziwi mnie, ze zaakceptowalo taka nazwe
<panz> zółwik
<panz> :D
<BlessJah> zaloz usera bez ogonkow i wtedy sprawdz
<panz> taaa może i szybciej zaloguje :D
<panz> może mam już mój "~" przeładowany
<panz> no to relog
<BlessJah> nazwa usera z ogonkami w ogóle ma prawo działać?
<panx> o/
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: zrób usera z nazwą z ogonkami i sprawdź
<panx> i gites majonez :d
<panx> BlessJah, faktycznie, nowy user i hula na 64
<panx> i moje kochane Unity :D
<gjm> :f
<BlessJah> teraz tylko pytanie czy to kwestia usera czy masz cos w configach naćpane
<panx> BlessJah, pewnie w configach
<panx> miałem wcześniej wiele dystrybucji, na jednego usera... =D
<panx> to może się naćpało :D
<gjm> Iks De
<panx> chyba żeby wszystko co ma "." skasować :) w katalogu domowym
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jest wysoce prawdopodobne, ze nawet jesli ubuntu lyknie (jak widac po logach ma problemy), to znajdzie sie aplikacja ktorej to bedzie przeszkadzalo
<BlessJah> panx: glupie rozwiazanie
<BlessJah> zrob backup i pousuwaj to, co ci niepotrzebne
<panx> BlessJah, czy ja wiem..... :D
<gjm> Nie, nie wiesz
<panx> Dobra... zerobiem ten backup tych "." i potem skasuje i zobacze co sie stanie się :)
<gjm> "zerobiem"
<panx> =D
<panx> co robi pik .ICEauthority i Xauthority?
<gjm> Jest
<panx> yhy
<panx> czyli nic?
<bastetmilo> panx: usuń i zobacz ;)
<gjm> >Basically ICE is a inter process communication protocol, with authentication, protocol negotiation and potentially multiplexing built in.
<gjm> It allows two X clients to talk directly to each other, for example, a video player program could potentially talk to a jukebox program to update each other.
<panx> aa
<panx> a utworzy się automatycznie przy zalogowaniu? xD
<gjm> Albo zaczniesz sam szukac albo zrobie Ci krzywdę
<panx> =D
<panx> dobra znikam
<panx> :)
<panx> papa ;]
<gjm> Magia
<mati75> widać, że w google mają poczucie humoru
<mati75> from third_party/WebKit/Source/WTF/wtf/RefCounted.h:27,
<bastetmilo> umrę zaraz przez ten głupi skrypt. Kto orientuje się tutaj w JS?
<ftpd> Re!
<ftpd> Wróciłem do Was!
<Szatan> killall -9 ftpd
<ftpd> Szatan: killall: Operation not permitted.
<gjm> Szatan: Jaki Ty zabawny
<gjm> Cześć ftpd
<ftpd> Cześć cześć.
<ftpd> Przepraszam, że musieliście tęsknić.
<Natanek> killall -9 Szatan
<tajwanuser> cze
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> irańczycy nicka chcą mi przejąć
<kriters> Siemka
<kriters> Kurcze zrobiłem aktualizacje systemu i nie chce mi sie uruchomic.
<kriters> Przed tym wywaliłem unity
<BlessJah> na jakim etapie się zatrzymuje?
<kriters> grub idzie jest czarny ekran pokazuje sie ze coś sie zaczeło robić jakies starting stooped
<kriters> I czekałem czekałem i nic
<BlessJah> alt+F7 tam chyba są wiadomości podczas bootowania wrzucane
<kriters> I to mam wcisnac jak tam niby sie zawiesi tak ?
<BlessJah> to przełączy na inny terminal, w którym nie będzie splasha tylko wiadomości co się uruchamia i na czym wywala
<kriters> ok
<kriters> Sprawdze
<kriters> No dobra
<kriters> Alt f1
<kriters> KOnsola mi sie uruchomila
<kriters> jak wpisuje startx to tylko kursor od myszki widze
<kriters> Moze to unity niepotrzebnie wywalalem
<BlessJah> w ubuntu startx już niewiele może
<BlessJah>  /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<BlessJah> spod roota
<BlessJah> albo coś w tym rodzaju, ale skrypty w init.d chyba są
<mati75> sudo service light restart
<mati75> sudo service lightdm restart
<kriters> Ok zobacze
<kriters> Hmmm
<kriters> mati75: Nie dziala to twoje chociaz zresetowalao ale nic
<kriters> sama konsola tylko z alt f1
<kriters> Kurde no
<kriters> Co ja popsulem
<BlessJah> masz poza unity jakiś DM zainstalowany?
<kriters> Robilem gnome-shell
<kriters> Jesli o to chodzilo.
<panx> iema
<lisu> niema
<kriters> Trudno trzeba bedzie reinstalnąc.
<Diabelko> Voldenet: ping
<Voldenet> pong
<Voldenet> cóż
<Diabelko> Voldenet: nie ma spiocha online nigdzie, nie?
<Voldenet> tutaj jest
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> na przykład
<Diabelko> lol
<Diabelko> fair point
<jacekowski> ftpd: a znalazlem problem, jak mialem wifi wlaczone i zegarek nie podlaczony to jak bt nadawal to wifi psul
<ftpd> Ok.
<panx> nareszcze vboxa naprawili
<panx> można hostować 64bitowe systemy na 32bitowym osie
<szkodnik> musze cos wymyslic, zeby nie siedziec tyle w pracy
<szkodnik> ewentualnei rozbic namiot na parkingu
<panx> szkodnik, domek?
<panx> czy blokowisko?
<szkodnik> praca?
<szkodnik> office park :D
<panx> aaa
<panx> a terazki to ja szukom :D
<szkodnik> he?
<szkodnik> dopra, jade do supermarketu
<Belzebub> szkodnik: tylko nie parkuj przy drzwiach ;)
<BlessJah> hej szkodnik
<kriters> jakie sa DM jeszcze na ubuntu 12.04?
<mati75> w repo tak
<kriters> chyba tak
<DaZ> fszyskie so
<kriters> Odinstalowałem state lightdm
<kriters> zrobiłem od nowa
<kriters> Ale teraz nie moge sie zalogować.
<kriters> wpisuje haslo na ekranie logowania i idzie i wraca do tego
<kriters> a mam do wyboru gnome classic i jeszcze jedno gnome jakies
<kriters> I jedno i drugie nie dziala
<BlessJah> unity gnome kde xfce lxdm
<BlessJah> wszystkie są
<kriters> Jest tylko gnome.
<kriters> Mi zostało do wyboru
<kriters> tego podstawowego nie mam.
<kriters> ale co z tego jak nie moge sie zalogowac
<bastetmilo> re
<BlessJah> być może zmieniłeś hasło bądź wręcz usunąłeś konto jakoś
<kriters> Niemożliwe że konto usunięte bo w rogu mam login i przy wyborze tez jest
<kriters> a haslo jest napewno dobre bo znika ekran logowania jak by sie logowalo i wraca
<kriters> Kiedy wpisalem złe haslo wyswietlił sie czerwony napis złe hasło bla bla.
<kriters> w zasadzie konto "gość" też nie śmiga
<BlessJah> a, czyli loguje sie
<BlessJah> ale nie moze de odpalic
<kriters> Tak
<kriters> Loguje ale nie odpala sie gnome
<BlessJah> cos z skryptem sesji
<kriters> Jest na to jakies lekarstwo ?
<BlessJah> jest, ale ja go nie znam
<BlessJah> ignorantem jestem w tym temacie i w sumie dobrze mi z tym
<Zippa> hej
<kriters> Aha ok
<Zippa> Zamieniłem windowsa na Eduubuntu
<BlessJah> czemu akurat edu?
<Zippa> Tak się mi się podobało ,a z ciekawości
<Zippa> Wygwałem z Wubi i nnieciekawieu mnie z Kubuntu
<Zippa> Edu ma za dużo programów
<ftpd> To jeszcze zacznij pisać jak człowiek.
<bastetmilo> on jest niereformowalny
<bastetmilo> ah, miałam dziś nadgodziny robić - skonczyło się na czytaniu Achai nowej
<BlessJah> nowej?
<BlessJah> ach tak, tam ją co rusz wskrzeszali
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: kończe pierwszy tom, jeszcze jej nie wskrzesili
<ftpd> A daj spokój.
<ftpd> Achaja sraja.
<ftpd> Jak Andrzej jest fajnym kolesiem, to Achaja ssie
<BlessJah> myślałem że wydali nową
<bastetmilo> ftpd: wiesz, ja tak mam (upierdliwa mocno przypadłość) że zawsze czytam całe serie jak zaczynam od początku
<ftpd> No ja w bólach pojechałem 1. tom.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: przeciez wydali. Pomnik Cesarzowej tom pierwszy
<ftpd> To czułem się usprawiedliwiony.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: mnie się nawet pierwszy tom podobał
<BlessJah> w ramach spojlera
<bastetmilo> a to źle, bo już _musiałam_ przeczytać resztę
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Jakby mi się podobał, czytałbym dalej.
<BlessJah> utną jej ręcę, wypalą piersi, pokaleczą że się do niczego nie nadaje
<BlessJah> to potem wskrzeszają, jakąś mutację wymyślą albo czarodzieja
<BlessJah> i tak w kółko
<BlessJah> przez 3 tomy chyba 4 czy 5 takich "odnów biologicznych"
<bastetmilo> nie ma 5 tomów
<bastetmilo> pierwsza seria ma tylko 3
<bastetmilo> I o ile dobrze pamietam tylko raz ją potwory z lasu wskrzesiły
<bastetmilo> więc nie ściemniaj
<BlessJah> ach, czytasz pierwszy tom drugiej serii?
<bastetmilo> no przecież napisałam.
<BlessJah> jej przygodami możnaby obdarować kilkunastu bohaterów, co za dużo to niezdrowo
<bastetmilo> na razie jeszcze nikt jej nie wskrzesił. Może potem się pojawi. A że autor pojechał po bandzie w pierwszej serii to juz inna sprawa
<BlessJah> nie, spojlerowalem pierwsza serie
<BlessJah> o drugiej nic nie wiem, poza tym ze jest (nie wiedzialem tylko ze to kontynuacja)
<bastetmilo> Meredith miał błysk w pierwszej serii, że Achaja ożyje po 1000 lat
<bastetmilo> minęło 1000 lat...
<BlessJah> nie zdziwiłbym się, gdyby ożyła
<bastetmilo> Ja cały czas na to liczę
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: tak jak z graniem na cheatach, jak jest zbyt latwo, szybkko sie nudzi
<bastetmilo> ciekawe kiedy bedzie następny tom... Strasznie nie lubie czekać :>
<bastetmilo> I jeszcze następna książka Pratchetta, i Novikowej, Grimes... Tyle sie tego nazbierało a ja biedna tylko czekam i czekam :(
<Damn3d> czemu ten kanal ma -pl w nazwie?
<Damn3d> jak wszyscy wiedzą że ubuntu uzywają tylko rumuni bo ich nie stac na windowsa
<Damn3d> dlaczego probujecie sie podszywac pod polaków?
<BlessJah> dziwnie się gra w fallouta facetem
<bastetmilo> Damn3d: czy ja mam coś z Toba zrobić? Twoje teksty już nie są smieszne.
<Damn3d> nigdy nie były
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<Damn3d> o/ ?
<Damn3d> to nazizm
<bastetmilo> srazizm.
<Voldenet> Damn3d: ja nie jestem rumunem
<BlessJah> o, ja też nie
<BlessJah> myślalem że jestem tutaj sam, a widzę że nie tylko ja się ukrywałem
<szkodnik> BlessJah, wkasnie sobie uswiadomilam, ze ani w 3, ani w new vegas nigdy nie gralam facetem :<
<BlessJah> heh, bałem się już że to ja jestem jakiś dziwny
<BlessJah> szkodnik: a też tworzysz jakąś konwencję, a potem starasz się jej trzymać?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ale  moim przypadku mozna to usprawic solidarnowascia jajnikow
<szkodnik> a ty co masz na swoja obrone?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, umm
<szkodnik> niezupelnie
<szkodnik> czasami zmieniam podejscie
<BlessJah> że graficy się postarali i laski świetnie kręcą tyłkami?
<szkodnik> tak jest ciekawiej, bo trudniej :P
<szkodnik> lol
<szkodnik> gram w pierwszej osobie :D
<szkodnik> lo siento!
<BlessJah> ja strzelam w pierwszej, ale biegam zawsze w trzeciej
<szkodnik> az bedde musiala sobie to obejrzec, jak nastepnym razem odpale :P
<BlessJah> :]
<szkodnik> ale to pewnie bedie na wielkanoc, ;)
<szkodnik> biorac pod uwage fakt, z w skyrim gram od roku i pewnie nawet do polowy jeszcz enie doszlam :P
<szkodnik> (nie mam czasu na granie)
<BlessJah> przeszedłem new vegas dzisiaj i zacząłem znowu, tym razem facetem
<BlessJah> i jakoś tak dziwnie
<szkodnik> new vegas przeszlam
<szkodnik> bo bylam chora
<szkodnik> i mialam tydzien wolnego
<BlessJah> tylko kurcze, najpierw wpadłem na pomysł kowbojki, ale potem szybko się okazało że bronie są za słabe
<BlessJah> przerobiłem na komandosa, a potem jak dostałem pancerz energetyczny to już w ogóle się rozsypało
<szkodnik> ja kiedyw  new vegas znalazlam gzies (za colere nie moge snie przypomniec gdzie, w jakims bunkrze, czy czyms w tym rodzaju) cos, co sie snazywalo alien blastr
<szkodnik> blaster
<szkodnik> jednym strzalem rozwalalo doslownie wszystko
<BlessJah> tak, unikalna bron
<szkodnik> ale mialm do tego tylko 3 naboje i nigdy pozniej ich juz nie znalazlam
<BlessJah> obok broni leżały
<szkodnik> nie pamietam juz
<szkodnik> to bylo z 2 lata temu
<szkodnik> ale w suymie granie nonstop taka bronia byloby nudne
<BlessJah> w grze jest około 250 sztuk ammo
<BlessJah> ja tak grałem
<BlessJah> sneak i guns na maksa
<szkodnik> skad miales ammo do tego?:<
<BlessJah> i krytyki z wyciszonego sniper rifle
<BlessJah> nie miałem, bo nie znalazłem
<szkodnik> a
<szkodnik> =ja pozniej sobie probowalam przypomniec, gdzie to znalazlam
<szkodnik> i do tej pory nie moge
<szkodnik> ale cos mi tera swita, ze to bylo chyba w tej bazie rakietowej
<BlessJah> repconn?
<szkodnik> yy mozliwe
<BlessJah> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Alien_blaster_%28Fallout:_New_Vegas%29
<szkodnik> tam gdzie byla ta sekta ghuli
<BlessJah> tak, tam była sekta ghuli, ale to nie tam
<BlessJah> daleko daleko na północ
<BlessJah> mnie to jedno zastanawia, sniper rifle non stop krytyki sadziłem (ba, wyciszony to i wieksze grupy z dystansu kładłem)
<BlessJah> a anti-material rifle, niby potężny, a prawie bezużyteczny
<szkodnik> nie pamietam juz szczegolow ;)
<szkodnik> powaznie, dawno strasznie w to gralam
<szkodnik> pamietam tylko, ze bron energetyczna, poza tym alien blaster ofkors byla dosc slaba
<szkodnik> tzn malo celna
<BlessJah> no tak, trochę duży mają rozrzut
<BlessJah> ale taki gauss rifle
<szkodnik> i o ile w 3 dobrze mi sie ghralo plasma rifle
<BlessJah> wielka kobyła, którą nosi bractwo stali
<szkodnik> (nie wiem dlaczego, przywiazalam sie jakos do tej broni)
<szkodnik> o tyle w new vegas byla malo skuteczna
<BlessJah> szkodnik: plasma rifle jest mocny ale powolny i dosyć niecelny
<szkodnik> tak
<szkodnik> to tak
<szkodnik> ale to bylo ciezkie
<szkodnik> BlessJah, no wlasnie
<BlessJah> gauss rifle ciezki?
<szkodnik> najbardziej mnie ta niecielnosc i powolnosc irytowaly
<szkodnik> BlessJah, tak
<BlessJah> jest mod
<BlessJah> magnetic plasma accelerator
<szkodnik> a to nie wiem
<szkodnik> nie natknelam sie na to
<BlessJah> czasami vendotron sprzedaje u gun runnerów
<szkodnik> moze to sobie kiedys znowu odpale
<szkodnik> jak przejde skyim :P
<szkodnik> ale jesli nadal bede pracowac po 12h na dobe, to nie predko raczej :D
<BlessJah> gauss rifle wazy tyle co znajperka
<BlessJah> snajperka
<BlessJah> a robi duzo wiecej zamieszania, choc trzeba co strzal przeladowac
<BlessJah> no i snajperka z carbon fiber parts wazy zaledwie 3, tyle co pistolety
<szkodnik> yhym
<BlessJah> hm... kusi mnie żeby znowu mścić się wyciszoną snajperką, ale chyba przerobię gościa na babę i tym razem pójdą w stronę energetycznych
<BlessJah> ha, już wiem czemu nie mogłem znaleźć indiana jonesa
<szkodnik> ide spac\
<szkodnik> ciezki dien a mna, a jeszcze3 ciezszy przede mna
<ftpd> http://www.sadistic.pl/janusz-ufam-tobie-vt106680.htm - kupilem se takie koszulkie
<BlessJah> a ja sobie załączę film i pójdę spać
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> też idziesz spać, czy dopiero co przyszedłeś?
<szkodnik> ogladasz filmy przez sen?
<BlessJah> nie
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Dopiero co przyszedłem
<BlessJah> czymś pożytecznym przynajmniej się zajmowałeś?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Próbowałem postawić eht0 na tym cholernym imxie ale się nie udało a teraz upgrejduje paczki telepathy
<BlessJah> heh
<BlessJah> ja gram w fallouta new vegas
<DaZ> bjeda z nedzo
<BlessJah> zajecie calkiem przyjemne
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-31
<Arcanone> .
<Arcanone> irssi help
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<ftpd> Czy dobry, to się okaże.
<Voldenet> Dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> ftpd: cześć ponuraku
<m477> jaki dobry?
<bastetmilo> następny
<kretu> dla kogo dobry to dobry
<bastetmilo> no. Jutro nie powiem dzień dobry - chyba że już rano będą wyniki rekrutacji... pozytywne
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie jestem ponury.
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo
<ftpd> Jo gjm.
<gjm> Cześć ftpd
<Zippa> Jaką lekką wersje ubuntu polecacie
<gjm> Xubuntu albo Lubuntu
<Zippa> taka żeby była jako 2 os z wubi i nie lagowała
<Zippa> Bo edu wywaliłem za okno
<gjm> "wubi" i "nie lagowała", widzę sprzeczność
<Zippa> Bo do gruba nie będę kładł łapek
<Zippa> A Windowsa muszę mieć
<gjm> Czebo nie będziesz robił?
<Zippa> w Grubie grzebać
<gjm> No tak, za trudne <:
<Zippa> Raz wgrałem postaw Ubuntu obok Windowsa to z windowsem miałem problem świrował pawiana
<gjm> Idź się poucz najpierw składać zdania, polecam
<Zippa> dobrze
<Zippa> A w Xubuntu jest centrum oprogramowania ?
<gjm> Tak
<Zippa> uff
<pakos> hmm
<jacekowski> BCD moze linuxa bootowac
<jacekowski> to raz
<jacekowski> albo jeszcze prosciej, ntgrub
<jacekowski> czy jakos tak
<jacekowski> grub ladowany przez ntldr albo bcd
<gjm> Komu Ty to mówisz?
<gjm> Jak on się boi GRUB'a dotknąć
<Quintasan> \o
<jacekowski> ale windowsowy bl zostanie
<jacekowski> ja takiego konfiga uzywalem
<jacekowski> nie pamietam czemu
<jacekowski> ale cos grub mial problemy zaladowac moja konfiguracje
<bastetmilo> ha. A ja jutro bede mieć nową koleżankę w pracy :D
<gjm> Morowo
<bastetmilo> ciekawe czy też będzie taka "dzika" jak poprzednia, która wymyśliła sobie że jej nie lubię
<jacekowski> a moja firma nie moze zatrudnic nikogo
<jacekowski> bo nie ma chetnych
<jacekowski> a jak sa to gowno umieja
<grek1> czesc wiecie moze o jakiejs aplikacji do zarzadzania telefonem przez bluetoth na linuxa - zeby dalo sie wybierac numery, odczytywac ksiazke - bez wzgledu na rodzja telefonu - naweigacje mam taka co to umie przez bluetoth wiec moze cos takiego jest tez na kompa
<jacekowski> gammu/wammu powinno umiec
<jacekowski> i jest jeszcze bluephone
<jacekowski> ale wammu ogolnie kierunek
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: a kogo szukacie?
<jacekowski> programista PLC
<jacekowski> i to na zasadzie ze przychodzisz, cos umiesz i mozesz zaczynac od razu
<jacekowski> ale koles sie poddal normalnie
<jacekowski> dalem mu PLC ktorego nie widzial na oczy nigdy
<jacekowski> bo to nowe PLC
<jacekowski> ktore ja samemu pierwszy raz widzialem tydzien wczesniej
<jacekowski> i prosty program mial zrobic
<jacekowski> stwierdzil ze on nie umie i nawet nie bedzie probowal bo to nowe PLC in on go nie zna i na kurs by musial pojsc
<bastetmilo> uuu
<Zippa> hej
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: problem jest taki ze ludzie ktorzy cos umieja nie zmieniaja pracy tak czesto a ich tak duzo nie ma
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: taki jest problem ze specjalistami :/ . A swoją drogą, to sobie przypomniałam że kiedyś byłam na "randce" z programistą PLC :)
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: iiiiii?
<Quintasan> #ubuntu-pl - miejsce gdzie załatwiamy pracowników
<Quintasan> :D
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: no raz się spotkalismy, było miło, ale nic z tego nie wyszło. Potem jeszcze rozmawialiśmy na gygy i kontakt się urwał
<Voldenet> jacekowski: wiesz, rzadko kto ma taki luksus, że ma zagwarantowaną pracę
<Voldenet> nie wiem jakim to trzeba by było być znanym ekspertem, żeby mieć gwarantowaną
<sysek> LOL
<sysek> nie tu wszedlem lolololo
<sysek> bastetmilo: <3
<sysek> HE HE HE
<sysek> dostalem sie na filologie rosyjska
<bastetmilo> sysek: hejka :)
<sysek> (:
<bastetmilo> gratulacje
<sysek> musze teraz pozbierac
<sysek> kase na jakiegos lapka
<bastetmilo> ja mam jutro wyniki
<sysek> i wgrama tam sobie ubuntu
<bastetmilo> sysek: ale na dzienne?
<sysek> mhm
<bastetmilo> oo
<bastetmilo> a co z pracą?
<sysek> no coz. niestety bede musial zrezygnowac
<bastetmilo> a z czego będziesz żył? Olaboga.
<sysek> bede biednym studentem
<sysek> bede jadl wode i popijal wode
<bastetmilo> hyh.
<bastetmilo> cóż. Tak czy siak, trzeba to oblać.
<bastetmilo> :)
<sysek> oj tak
<sysek> dzisiaj ide sie napic
<sysek> tzn dostalem sie wczesniej to pilem, ale dzis zanioslem dokumenty wszystki
<sysek> wiec trzeba to tez opic
<bastetmilo> no ja zanosiłam wszystkie dokumenty wcześniej, bez opijania :)
<sysek> fajnie, kurcze. nie widzialem, ze sie dostane
<bastetmilo> Patrzę na filmy wojenne w BR na alledrogo. Oczom moim ukazuje się Star Wars.
<Quintasan> nosz
<Quintasan> kur
<Quintasan> Wie ktoś jak DODAĆ do tekstu nową linię używając sed'a?
<Damn3d> co ty jestes rumunem ze ubuntu uzywasz?
<Damn3d> na windowsa cie nie stac?!
<bastetmilo> Damn3d: czy ja Ci wczoraj nie pisałam, żebyś przestał?
<Quintasan> Zaraz go stąd w cholerę wyrzucę
<BlessJah> Quintasan: po jakiejś konretnej czy tak w ogóle?
<Quintasan> Już nie ważne
<Quintasan> sed s/Maintainer\:\ Debian\ KDE\ Extras\ Team\ \<pkg\-kde\-extras\@lists\.alioth\.debian\.org\>/Maintainer\:\ Kubuntu\ Developers\ \<kubuntu\-devel\@lists\.ubuntu\.com\>\\nXSBC\-Original\-Maintainer\:\ Debian\ KDE\ Extras\ Team\ \<pkg\-kde\-extras\@lists\.alioth\.debian\.org\>/ control
<Quintasan> najlepszy jednolinijkowiec
<BlessJah> nieważne się chyba razem pisało?
<Quintasan> Jestem debilem i zamiast dać \\n
<Quintasan> to dawałem \n i płakałem że nie działa
<BlessJah> $ echo lol | sed 's/o/o\n/'
<BlessJah> lo
<BlessJah> l
<BlessJah> ach, no tak
<BlessJah> jak się bez cudzysłowia piszę, to czemu się dziwić?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: cudzysłowu
<BlessJah> może u was
<bastetmilo> u was? Czyli gdzie?
<BlessJah> wszędzie, tylko nie tam skąd ja pochodzę
<gjm> W cywilizowanym świecie
<BlessJah> o, to, to
<BlessJah> Quintasan: skasuj te ucieczki i wsadź to w cudzysłów
<Quintasan> Nie chce mi się
<Quintasan> Działa to nie naprawiam :P\
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Inb4 że ładniej by było
<BlessJah> Inb4?
<Quintasan> in before <- zanim ktoś powie że ${cośtam}
<BlessJah> nie mogłem definicji z urbandict zrozumieć
<BlessJah> mam dziwne wrażenie, że napisany półtora roku temu skrypt łączy się z wifi szybciej i skuteczniej od wicda
<Quintasan> Nie widzę powodów dla którego miało to by nie być prawdą
<Quintasan> * > wicd
<BlessJah> no nie wiem, jest chyba jednak jakiś powód, dla którego nie mam networkmanagera
<gjm> NetworkManager jest spoko
<bastetmilo> gjm: owszem, ale mnie sie kiedys trafił taki komputer gdzie NM za cholere nie chciał się łączyć z wifi.
<gjm> Może to nie wina NM?
<bastetmilo> ale wicd połączył się od razu
<gjm> A, to nie wiem
<gjm> Ale NM ma obsługę 3G
<Damn3d> to wina JP2
<Damn3d> nie obsluguje 3G na FM
<bastetmilo> Damn3d: wyjdź na podwórko, przewietrz się
<BlessJah> może chodziło o eduroam
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Dobra nadal jestem debilem, przecież ten mój sedowy cosiek wypluwa tą zmianę na stdout
<Quintasan> BlessJah: mam plik debian/control i tą zmianę chcę w nim zrobić, jak to zapisać do tego samego pliku jakoś?
<BlessJah> --in-place iirc
<BlessJah> sprawdzę
<BlessJah> tak
<Quintasan> sed s/Maintainer\:\ Debian\ KDE\ Extras\ Team\ \<pkg\-kde\-extras\@lists\.alioth\.debian\.org\>/Maintainer\:\ Kubuntu\ Developers\ \<kubuntu\-devel\@lists\.ubuntu\.com\>\\nXSBC\-Original\-Maintainer\:\ Debian\ KDE\ Extras\ Team\ \<pkg\-kde\-extras\@lists\.alioth\.debian\.org\>/ ./debian/control --in-place ./debian/control?
<Quintasan> omfg
<bastetmilo> blah, nie mogę znaleźć czy da się jakoś wyłączyć działanie skrypt na jednym elemencie :/
<BlessJah> upierasz się, żeby robić to bez cudzysłowu
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> nadal coś źle jest
<Quintasan> BlessJah: z Maintainer: Debian KDE Extras Team <pkg-kde-extras@lists.alioth.debian.org> ten cosiek zrobił
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/525968
<Quintasan> Domyślam się czemu ale zastanawia mnie jak temu zapobiec
<BlessJah> dwa razy nie odpaliłeś?
<Quintasan> nie wydaje mi sie ale zobacze
<Quintasan> nie
<Quintasan> raz tylko
<BlessJah> to czemu, bo ja nie widzę powodu
<Quintasan> hmm w sumie
<Quintasan> cholera jasna
<BlessJah> ech
<BlessJah> ./debian/control --in-place ./debian/control
<BlessJah> dwa razy
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> Dzięki
<Quintasan> muszę sobie jakiś manual porządny do seda skołować
<BlessJah> man sed jest porządny
<Quintasan> dobra
<BlessJah> http://codepad.org/34DXll4i
<BlessJah> jeśli nie chcesz backupu, to skasuj =.back
<BlessJah> no i ja na ./control robię, bo nie chcialo mi sie mkdir
<Quintasan> cool story
<Quintasan> \(Debian KDE Extras Team <pkg-kde-extras@lists.alioth.debian.org>\)
<Quintasan> czemu masz \( ?
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> bo inaczej nie działa
<Quintasan> Gdzieś Ty się takich rzeczy nauczył?
<Quintasan> Bo chyba nie z manuala
<BlessJah> no nie
<BlessJah> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/articles/l-sed1.xml
<mati75> co kompilujecie?
<Quintasan> nic nie kompilujemy
<BlessJah> to na początku, wszystkie trzy części, poza tym rozdział o regexpach w książce do php5, ale tylko podstawy
<mati75> źródła dla debiana przerabiacie
<mati75> czyli będzie kompilacja
<BlessJah> a potem szperałem to tu, to tam coś załapałem
<Quintasan> sed '/^Maintainer: /s/\(Debian KDE Extras Team <pkg-kde-extras@lists.alioth.debian.org>\)/Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Quintasan> To rozumiem, linię która na początku ma Maintainer zamienia na Kubuntu Developers
<Quintasan> \nXSBC-Original-Maintainer: \1/'
<Quintasan> ale to mnie zniszczyło
<Damn3d> ja uzywam Rumuntu
<Quintasan> \1 to jest to co w nawias wziąłeś?
<BlessJah> tak
<Quintasan> dosyć tego
<Damn3d> dosyć tego, połóżmy temu kres
<BlessJah> Quintasan++
<Quintasan> Pisać sobie można co się chce zgodnie z konstytucją ale grup etnicznych obrażać nie wolno
<BlessJah> /^Maintainers/... - wykonaj ... tylko dla linii które pasują do regexpa ^Maintainers
<BlessJah>  /^Maintainers/... - wykonaj ... tylko dla linii które pasują do regexpa ^Maintainers
<Quintasan> ^ to początek linii?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> a $ to koniec
<BlessJah> /^Maintaners/s... dałem z dwóch przyczyn, raz, że krótsze będzie i ładniejsze
<BlessJah>  /^Maintaners/s... dałem z dwóch przyczyn, raz, że krótsze będzie i ładniejsze
<BlessJah> dwa, nie zadziała jak odpalisz dwa razy ten skrypt
<Voldenet> deja vu
<BlessJah> potem zamieniam 'Debain KDE...' na 'Kubuntu...\nXSBC...\1', że debiana wziąłem w nawias, to mogę do niego się przez \1 odwołać
<BlessJah> Quintasan: dopiszesz mnie do autorów?
<BlessJah> kubuntu?
<Quintasan> Mogę Cię dodać do creditsów w skrypcie automatyzacji paczkowania telepathy-kde
<Quintasan> I dopisać w PPA
<BlessJah> meh
<Quintasan> I w poście na blogasku
<Quintasan> :P
<BlessJah> e tam
<BlessJah> gdzieś przy końcu listy developerów kde, to by było coś
<BlessJah> mógłbym się w CV pochwalić
<Quintasan> To mnie tam nawet nie ma :P
<BlessJah> to w niczym nie przeszkadza, żebym ja był :]
<Quintasan> Wydaje mi się że jak wyślesz jakiś patch to Cię dopisuje od ręki
<BlessJah> to teraz tylko muszę znaleźć jakąś literówkę w komentarzach i poprawić
<BlessJah> przynajmniej nic nie zepsuję w ten sposób
<Quintasan> lol
<BlessJah> ** Message: Starting applet secret agent because GNOME Shell disappeared
<BlessJah> to z networkmanagera
<BlessJah> ale hm... chyba wiem w czym problem
<tajwanuser> cze
<panx> Witam swój lud
<bastetmilo> to znaczy kogo?
<gjm> On naprawdę jest jakiś pomylony
<panx> znowu niema nikogo .... cicho tu ostatnio
<bastetmilo> Owszem jest.
<Quintasan> panx == Damn3d?
<panx> oo jedna osoba, witam
<Quintasan> ...
<gjm> Quintasan: Nie
<Quintasan> Czy ja naprawdę za policjanta muszę robić :S
<panx> Quintasan, uuuu... troche nie wdzięczna robota :D
<Quintasan> gjm: A z tym coś nie tak jest?
<gjm> Quintasan: Strasznie dużo głupich pytań zadaje
<gjm> I słabo sobie radzi z polskim <;
<BlessJah> tak, to straszne, przychodzą tutaj ludzie i zadają pytania
<Quintasan> Chociaż pytania zadaje.
<Quintasan> A nie Romów obraża czy jak tą grupę się fachowo zwie
<panx> o/ BlessJah
<BlessJah> czy ci ludzie nie rozumieją, że to nie jest kanał do zadawania pytań?
<BlessJah> niech pytają google
<BlessJah> a my w tym czasie...
<BlessJah> ej, po co jest ten kanał?
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: o ile dobrze pamiętam to nie lubi komunistów, socjalistów itp itd
<Quintasan> A ich ponoć można nie lubieć
<Quintasan> Tych pierwszych chyba
<bastetmilo> Nie lubi też lewicy
<gjm> Nie mam nic do pytań, ale czasem dla sportu można samemu wytężyć mózg
<BlessJah> zapomniał wół, jak cielęciem był
<gjm> A tobie już mówiłem żebyś się odpierwiastk
<gjm> odpierwiastkował
<gjm> Ale lag
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: i jest strasznym patriotą.
<gjm> Cześć foreste, kiedy dostaniesz nowy komputer? <:
<Quintasan> Tak, ciemne.....takich ludzi nam trzeba by rozwiać czarne chmury złowrogo wiszące nad naszym narodem
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: ^
<gjm> Czytałem że skarżyłeś się na nowe snapshoty Archa
<BlessJah> że tylko netinstalle?
<gjm> Tak
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: o właśnie to :)
<Quintasan> !#@$ czemu to cholerstwo nie działa
<lubotu3> Quintasan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gjm> Ale chodziło mu o to że nie ma vwdial'a albo czegoś w standardzie
<Quintasan> jak to no input files
<Quintasan> BlessJah: To jest to
<Quintasan> /home/quintasan/Sauce/packaging/telepathy-kde/ktp-auth-handler/ktp-auth-handler-0.4.1
<Quintasan> dajesz mu --in-place=./debian/control
<Quintasan> a ten płacze że no input files
<BlessJah> man sed :]
<Quintasan> NO ALE TEN PLIK TAK JEST FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<panx> Arch...to masohizm
<BlessJah> --in-place[=SUFFIX]
<bastetmilo> hehehe, dostałam dostęp do monitoringu w mojej ulubionej restauracji :>
<gjm> Quintasan: http://wklej.org/id/801266/txt/
<gjm> :D
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jeśli chcesz backup, to dajesz mu suffix, w tej chwili suffiksem jest ./debian/control
<bastetmilo> panx: masochizm to jest patrzeć na Twoje błędy
<Quintasan> wait what
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Ja chcę zminany w tym pliku zrobić
<Quintasan> w ./debian/control
<Quintasan> żaden backup
<Quintasan> backup to serwery Ubuntu trzymają
<gjm> Skoro nie wraca
<Quintasan> :D
<bastetmilo> lol
<BlessJah> no to --in-place ./debian/control
<Quintasan> gjm: Gdzie on Ci to napisał?
<gjm> Na innym kanale gdzie razem siedzimy
<panx> Kiedyś jo żeh mioł Archa,.ale cosik go ciulło ... czi dni buczoł... i nagle ciul!...poszła w kajsik....
<Quintasan> Nie wnikam gdzie takie osobniki siedzą gjm
<Quintasan> :P
<BlessJah> Quintasan: to się stosuje tak '--in-place=.backup file' i dostajesz file ze zmianami i file.backup
<Quintasan> dobra już wiem
<Quintasan> zobaczyłem mana
<Quintasan> durrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<gjm> Quintasan: Nie pytaj, ostatnio miałem śmieszną sytuację
<Quintasan> Automatyzacja++ BlessJah
<Quintasan> BlessJah++
<Quintasan> gjm pewnie na #/b/ siedzi
<Quintasan> :P
<gjm> Quintasan: Nie, siedzę w róznych dziwnych miejscach ale z chanami nie mam nic wspólnego
<foreste> gjm:  przestan chlapac tym swoim jezykiem -.-
<Quintasan> BOŻE TO DZIAŁA BlessJah
<Quintasan> TO DZIAŁA
 * Quintasan hugs BlessJah
<Quintasan> Arch i wvdial w standardzie?
<Quintasan> cool story
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: obczajałeś może jakieś fajne miejsca w okolicach Rynku gdzie można coś zjeść (dobrze i tanio, bo jestem przed wypłatą :))
<gjm> foreste: No co? Nie cieszysz się? Kogo udało Ci się przekonać żeby Ci oddał?
<Quintasan> przecież to takie ricerskie distro że nic poza core nie dają
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: pytasz o dwa różne lokale
<gjm> Quintasan: Wywalili AIF teraz
<gjm> Obrazu core też nie ma :D
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tanio i duzo? :)
<Quintasan> AIF?
<gjm> Ten instalator fajny, teraz musisz wszystko sam robić
<BlessJah> w misiu, ale to bar mleczny, pewnie będzie zamknięty
<Quintasan> gjm: Eee, ja myślałem że dają tylko obrazy stage1
<Quintasan> :P
<BlessJah> no i bazylia na rynku godzinę przed zamknięciem za pół ceny
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Biedronka
<Quintasan> :P
<bastetmilo> No tak, o Misiu słyszałam.
<gjm> Quintasan: :D
<foreste> chyba musze 1 sprawe szkonczyc
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: Bazylia? A co tam daja?
<BlessJah> wszystko, żarcie na wagę
<Quintasan> gjm: Kiedyś to zrobiłem
<BlessJah> schab, ryba, kurczak, ziemniaki, śląskie
<Quintasan> 3 dni siedziałem
<Quintasan> ale działało wszystko
<gjm> foreste: Jaką? Jeśli można wiedzieć? <:
<gjm> Quintasan: Co zrobiłeś?
<Quintasan> Gentoo ze stage1
<BlessJah> pakujesz na talerz (taki nibyszwedzki stół) potem ważysz i płacisz
<foreste>  gjm twoja
<BlessJah> podobnie w stp to działa
<gjm> A, nie jestem aż tak zdesperowany
<gjm> foreste: Tak? A co tu kończyć?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a to nie. Mam STP obok pracy i nie lubie tam jeść.
<Quintasan> gjm: Żeby gentoo ze stage1 stawiac?
<gjm> No
<Quintasan> Miałem wolne i całkiem sporo komputerow w domu, chciałem zobaczyć ile to zajmnie
<Quintasan> zajmie*
<Quintasan> Zdecydowanie zbyt długo
<BlessJah> czemu nie lubisz?
<foreste> bo zaduzo gadasz kludge trza ;X
<Quintasan> gjm == plotkarz/plotkara
<gjm> foreste: Mało mnie to interesuje, a skończyć to możesz najpierw szkołę
<gjm> Quintasan: Nie znasz sytuacji
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: bo zawsze potem choruje. A samej kaszy jeść nie będę.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: możesz sprawdzić czy mcfalafel ma jeszcze promocję, duża pizza za 10 zeta (nawet da się najeść)
<Quintasan> gjm: W sumie, prawda, wycofuje ostatnie stwierdzenie
<BlessJah> koleżanka ostatnio brała naleśniki i jakąś sałatkę
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Zrób taką listę tanich miejsc do żarcia na notes.kde.org/tanie-zarcie-wroclaw
<Quintasan> :P
<foreste> gjm zadchowuje jako cham ;x
<gjm> Ale przynajmniej piszę poprawnie
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: właśnie patrzę na ich menu i jest ciekawie :)
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jak mi ktoś będzie testowanie sponsorował, bo dla mnie najtańszą opcją jest mielony w zamrażalce i kasza z kerfura
<gjm> foreste: chyba miałeś już rozmowę na ten temat, nie kieruj w moją stronę żadnych epitetów bo polecisz
<foreste> to ty polecisz
<foreste> po cholere 1 akapit zasuwasz namnie ?
<foreste> jest dowod
<foreste> ze ty sam sie prosisz
<gjm> Quintasan: Uwielbia pisać skargi, na każdego, za byle co
<gjm> :)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ten macfalafel to jest jak się na PWr idzie?
<bastetmilo> gjm: skarki
<BlessJah> nie, przy moście uniwersyteckim
<Quintasan> foreste: Czekaj w którym miejscu "zasuwał cały akapit naciebie"?
<gjm> bastetmilo: Wiem, pamiętam, ale Quintasan może nie wiedzieć o co chodzi
<BlessJah> jest drugi w okolicach pwr, ale nic o nim nie wiem
<foreste> [17:31] <gjm> Cześć foreste, kiedy dostaniesz nowy komputer? <:
<foreste> i dalej
<gjm> Sami widzicie
<Quintasan> No ale przecież Cię nie obraża lol
<gjm> foreste: A możesz mi wyjaśnić jak chcesz sprawić to że "polece"?
<foreste> co cie obchodzi moj arch ?
<gjm> Znowu napiszesz do admina ubuntu.pl?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: aaa. To koło drugiego zawsze przezjeżdzam jak jade do pracy
<gjm> Zapraszam na #policja
<foreste> co za duren -.-
<bastetmilo> foreste: czemu go obrażasz?
<Quintasan> gjm: Obawiam się że obecnie ten mail kieruje do mario97 albo do salvadhora
<Quintasan> Jak do tego pierwszego to może dojdzie
<Quintasan> A czy salvadhor ma czas na zajmowanie się tym to wątpie
<Quintasan> :P
<gjm> Quintasan: Nie wiem, nie wchodzę tam, ale już kiedyś napisał
<foreste> bo robi siebie idiote
<gjm> Za obrażanie, żeby nie było
<BlessJah> Quintasan: mógłby ktoś w końcu przyjść i zrobić porządek z tym kanałem
<ftpd> "Robi z siebie idiotę", napisał kretyn wstawiający spację przed znaki przestankowe.
<ftpd> Lol.
<gjm> O, cześć ftpd :D
<ftpd> Cześć.
<Quintasan> ftpd: \o
<ftpd> Milczę, bo naprawiałem citeam.pl.
<ftpd> Ale czuwam!
<gjm> ftpd: Weź im powiedz coby mi spamu nie wysyłali :/
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nie wiem cholera, będę tu siedział i kopał normalnie
<BlessJah> nawet nie o tym mówię
<ftpd> gjm: To się da wyłączyć, wiesz?
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> Wiem
<ftpd> gjm: Znaczy ja nie naprawiałem serwisu. Jeden ich pomniejszy host zgubił dyski.
<ftpd> Ale już mu pokazałem, gdzie są!
<Quintasan> >zgubił dyski
<Quintasan> lol
<gjm> Ale czasem z nudów przeglądam
<ftpd> No zgubił dyski.
<bastetmilo> gjm: ale Ty wiesz, że mógłbyś nie prowokować foreste, co? :)
<ftpd> Kontroler powiedział 'PD backplane missing'.
<gjm> bastetmilo: Mam Cię zaraz zminusować? :d
<BlessJah> Quintasan: był pomysł reanimacji polskiego LoCo, zbliżenia kanału do #ubuntu i zrobienia wyborów na moderatorów
<bastetmilo> co to jest LoCo?
<Quintasan> Wiem, jakby nie mówić na UDS'ie padł ten pomysł
<gjm> Był i nie ma, a Ty się nie musisz wczuwać
<BlessJah> Local Community
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie możesz mnie minusować.
<Quintasan> Local Community
<ftpd> Jak się kogoś minusuje?
<bastetmilo> ftpd--
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ktoś był z kanału?
<ftpd> Plusować to umiem, ale minusować nie umiem :(
<ftpd> A.
<ftpd> Lol.
<bastetmilo> masz minusa :P
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Ja wstępnie gadałem z dpm'em a potem z obecnym chyba adminem forum
<ftpd> A to za darmo?
<ftpd> To wezmę z 5.
<Quintasan> i kilkoma osobami
<Quintasan> Na ircu coś było ale się nie ruszyło nic.
<ftpd> A czemu to Ty o tym 'gadasz'?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: na minusa trzeba zasłużyć.
<ftpd> Nie powinien owner kanału?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: :(
<BlessJah> Quintasan: no to masz mój miecz
<Quintasan> ftpd: A powiedz mi kto obecnie MA ten kanał?
<ftpd> Quintasan: /msg ChanServ help
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a powiedz tak szczerze, jakie Ty porządki chcesz tutaj robić?
<Quintasan> inb4 że jakiś przewrót organizuje od wewnątrz.
<ftpd> Zabrać opa gjm.
<bastetmilo> no to się domyśliłam.
<ftpd> Dać sobie.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mamy w tej chwili jednego opa aktywnego de facto
<BlessJah> gjm właśnie
<bastetmilo> a ja?
<ftpd> A ja?
<Quintasan> ftpd: Zaczęło się od ~ubuntu-l18n-pl. Był problem z dodawaniem nowych ludzi do grupy bo większość to ludzie z Aviary co robią GNOME
<BlessJah> a ty w ogóle jesteś opem? zarzekałaś się, że nie
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie byłam.
<bastetmilo> A teraz jestem.
<bastetmilo> No kurde, nie widać.
<Quintasan> ftpd: a np. ubuntu-manual albo kubuntu-docs leżą i kwiczą
<bastetmilo> ?*
<Quintasan> Już nie wspomnę o aplikacjach specjalnie Ubuntowych
<ftpd> Quintasan: A co to ma wspólnego z kanałem?
<BlessJah> i będą leżeć i kwiczeć, wiem, bo próbowałem podręcznik tłumaczyć
<BlessJah> z aktywności listy i tłumaczenia wywnioskowałem, że projekt umarł
<Quintasan> ftpd: Zaraz dojdę, w sumie to BlessJah trochę przedobrzył sprawę
<BlessJah> jak?
<gjm> On zawsze jest nagorliwy tam gdzie nie trzeba
<ftpd> gjm++
<bastetmilo> Nadgorliwość gorsza od faszyzmu!
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Z tym zbliżeniem do kanału ubuntu i jakiegoś wyboru moderatorów
<Quintasan> BlessJah: dajta mnie skończyć
<BlessJah> mów
<bastetmilo> Ja chcę żebym opem został ftpd
<ftpd> Quintasan: To pomiń nieważne bzdury, typu 'tłumaczenie dokumentacji'.
<BlessJah> to nie są moje pomysły
<bastetmilo> żeby*
<ftpd> bastetmilo: O. Czemu?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: bo masz głowe na karku, nie chodziłeś do gimnazjum i jesteś fajny.
<Quintasan> ftpd: To akurat nie jest bzdura ale nie o tym mowa.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Dziękuję :*
 * bastetmilo się zbiera powoli
<ftpd> Ja do kina dziś.
<ftpd> Na Batmana.
<BlessJah> nie miałbym nic przeciwko, jeśli tylko ftpd by złagodził rygor ortograficzny
<gjm> [kwas]Podobno wystrzałowy[/kwas]
<BlessJah> bo bany by się zbyt gęsto sypały
<bastetmilo> pff. na batmana batmana?
<ftpd> na batmana batmana krystofera nolana
<bastetmilo> łee
<gjm> BlessJah: Na szczęście masz do powiedzenia tyle co foreste :)
<bastetmilo> ja nie pójdę. Ja ukradę.
<Quintasan> Wyszła gadka szmatka że nam status LoCo cofnęli i David zasugerował że można by próbować coś z tym zrobić
<bastetmilo> ukradnę*
<ftpd> Ja ukradkę avengersów i battleshipa.
<gjm> Ma Maka i kradnie, o nieee
<ftpd> Uuu, i tyle było z opa!
<BlessJah> battleship średni
<bastetmilo> A ja kupiłam sobie ironmana2 i Sherlocka Holmesa na BR :>
<BlessJah> gjm: może nie komentuj tego co mówię, tylko sam coś zaproponuj?
<Quintasan> Więc popytałem co i jak no i wyszło w praniu że nie jesteśmy już Approved bo nie było prawie żadnych raportów a meetingów chyba też żadnych nie było oficjalnie.
<BlessJah> jak na razie ciągle usiłujesz mi tylko dopiec
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: no meeting jeden był, co nie pojawiłeś się byłeś raczyć.
<gjm> BlessJah: Kto mieczem wojuje i te sprawy
<ftpd> Maki nie mają BR :(
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ale PS3 ma :)
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Oficjalny meeting Ubuntu LoCo Pl? :P
<gjm> Nie, kanałowy zlot
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Zresztą i tak nie mamy nic ustawione żeby się do tego zabierać
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: mielismy zgłosić to jako meeting  (ja miałam) ale sie nie udało :)
<Quintasan> ftpd: No i się dopytałem co można zamiast meetingów zrobić no i wyszło np. że spokojnie można by odświeżyć LoCo na wiki.ubuntu.com, zobaczyć co z tą dokumentacją, kilu tłumaczy wciągnąć i już jest co na raport zdać
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: a co trzeba ustawiać żeby meeting zrobić, hę?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Wiesz, najlepiej to by było jakbyśmy release party zrobili
<ftpd> Quintasan: Nadal: co to ma wspólnego z kanałem?
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: a czemu nie może być mały meeting we Wrocławiu, tylko od razu realase party?
<ftpd> Quintasan: Bo póki co męczysz o jakieś bzdury dokumentacyjne NADAL.
<Quintasan> ftpd: W zasadzie to nic dlatego powiedziałem, że BlessJah przedobrzył
<ftpd> ...
<Quintasan> Z tego co się orientuje to rekrtuacja miała być na moderatorów ale forum
<bastetmilo> bbl
<Quintasan> A nie kanału
<ftpd> To po co piszesz o tym do mnie?
<bastetmilo> o/
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ja mówię o pomyśle wizarda
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Nie musi być od razu release party
<Quintasan> NAJLEPIEJ by było
<BlessJah> o oddtworzeniu polskiego LoCo i wyborach na operatorów
<gjm> A ten znowu...
<Quintasan> ftpd: Bo żeś zaczął to chciałem sprawę do końca wyjaśnić
<ftpd> "żem zaczął"?
<ftpd> Aha.
<BlessJah> gjm: mam ci coś przypomnieć?
<ftpd> Ja mam gdzieś tłumaczenie dokumentacji. Umiem przeczytać prosty tekst po angielsku. Jest XXI wiek, w przedszkolach tego uczą. Niech się retardy uczą albo zapłacą komuś, kto nie olewał edukacji.
<gjm> BlessJah: Nie, odbij ode mnie
<Quintasan> <ftpd> A czemu to Ty o tym 'gadasz'?
<BlessJah> gjm: http://codepad.org/7MUeOt89
<Quintasan> ftpd: Nie chciałem żeby wyszło coś w stylu że przewrót robimy
<Quintasan> Albo jakieś inne podstępy
<BlessJah> to nie miał być podstęp
<ftpd> Quintasan: Myślałem, że chodzi o kanał i że o tym 'gadałeś'. Wystarczyło powiedzieć 'nie chodzi o kanał, tylko o jakieś gówniane dokumentacje'.
<BlessJah> zdaje się z radą irc ubuntu było dokumentowane
<BlessJah> dogadywane*
<Quintasan> ftpd: Chodzi o LoCo. Ten kanał to też część LoCo
<ftpd> Nie wiem, co to LoCo.
<Quintasan> ftpd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<ftpd> No nareszcie.
<ftpd> A nie 'LoCo - Local Community' bez ŻADNEJ informacji dodatkowej.
<Quintasan> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-pl
<Quintasan> Tu masz http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Quintasan> że jesteśmy unapproved
<ftpd> Wystarczy mi informacja, co to jest i co robi.
<ftpd> Nie interesuje mnie, czy polaczki zrobiły swoją i czy im fajnie.
<gjm> BlessJah: No i?
<Quintasan> ftpd: "polaczki"? Mówimy o salvadhorze i azraelu ale to teoretycznie nie ma znaczenia
<ftpd> Quintasan: "polaczki" jako nazwa narodu.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, kto to jest salvadhorze i azraelu.
<ftpd> Jakieś 'gwiazdy' forum ubuntu?
<BlessJah> to ten sam obrońca języka polskiego?
<gjm> Studencina prowokator
<ftpd> Quintasan: Chodzi o to, że ja nie znoszę "zrywów narodowych".
<ftpd> Quintasan: Bo nie lubię tego kraju i nie utożsamiam się z nim. Mam obywatelstwo, bo nie da się nie mieć żadnego, a to a) za duży wysiłek załatwiać inne; b) mnie tak naprawdę przynależność do _żadnego_ kraju nie bawi.
<BlessJah> gjm: argumentum ad personam zachowaj dla siebie
<Quintasan> Super. Ale co mnie to obchodzi?
<Quintasan> Nikogo nie zrywam, były poszukiwania chętnych do współpracy, znaleźli się chętni tak bardzo że projekt nie ruszył więc temat leży
<ftpd> Dlatego jak widzę w internetach artykuły "nowa POLSKA gra w app store", a to jakiś skończony crap, ale POLSKI, to mnie nosi.
<ftpd> Quintasan: Zapytałeś o "polaczki". Wytłumaczyłem.
<ftpd> Tymczasem idę do kina. Bawcie się dobrze, czy coś.
<Quintasan> Zresztą koniec tematu w sumie, nie chcesz, nie rób nic ale zaniżaj czyjegoś wysiłku jak sam nic nie robisz w tym kierunku
<Quintasan> Miłego oglądania
<ftpd> "Wysiłku"? Aha.
<ftpd> Czus.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: to koniec końców, coś się ruszy, czy dalej tkwimy w stagnacji?
<gjm> >tkwimy
<gjm> Jaki społecznościowy
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Prawdopodobnie nic się nie ruszy
<Quintasan> Ale tak sobie myślę że i tak nie ma sensu.
<BlessJah> gjm: sprawdź co wikipedia mówi o argumentach ad personam
<Quintasan> Jedyny profit jaki z tego jest to ze płyty dostajemy i sporo ludzi od community śmiga na UDSy
<BlessJah> postaraj się być nieco bardziej merytoryczny
<gjm> BlessJah: Nie prowokuj mnie
<BlessJah> czym?
<Quintasan> Już już, spkojnie
<Quintasan> Dyskusje ideologiczne możecie na query robić.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: mam zastrzeżenia dotyczące sposobu moderatorki, nie ideologii
<BlessJah> ideologiczne prędzej z ftpd
<Quintasan> To nie do mnie, nie wiem kto jest ownerem kanału i nie chce mi się tego sprawdzać ale sądząc po reakcji to pewnie ftpd
<gjm> Quintasan: Nie
<gjm> Mam nadzieję że ogarniasz flagi
<gjm> http://wklej.org/id/801304/txt/
<Quintasan> nieogarniam ale Stirlitz ma te same co freenode-staff
<Quintasan> Więc prawdopodobnie on
<gjm> freenode-staff ma F czyli Foundera
<Quintasan> no to oprócz F
<BlessJah> tak, on ma
<BlessJah> rozmawiałem z nim, gjm obiecywał poprawę
<Quintasan> Ale co dokładnie gjm robi
<Quintasan> Pan Damn3d zadeklarował że nie wraca więc oprócz kopa dostał bana
<BlessJah> czekaj, to nawet wyciągnę to co wtedy
<Quintasan> Nie jestem pewnien czy chcemy ludzi jego pokroju tutaj.
<Quintasan> Albo nie.
<Quintasan> Nie ważne.
<gjm> BlessJah: Weź wyjdź
<Quintasan> Jam koń jest, nie w mej mocy pomoc leży.
<gjm> Quintasan: Damn3d to troll
<Quintasan> Problemy user-op na kanale powinien załatwić Stirlitz
<Quintasan> Ja się w to nie mieszam
<Quintasan> gjm: Wiesz, wystarczyły mi dwie linijki od jegomościa żeby to zauważyć.
<BlessJah> 1623-!- panz [~tripix@84-234-8-68.internetia.net.pl] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<BlessJah> 1630< panz> wie ktoś ile jajko pałe widzi ramu? (generic-pae)
<BlessJah> 1631< gjm> panz: Ty jesteś jakiś niedorozwinięty?
<BlessJah> 1631< gjm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<Quintasan> eh
<gjm> BlessJah: Brawo, masz logi
<bjfs> panz akurat zalicza się do typowego przypadku rozwydrzonej gawiedzi, słaby przykład ;p
<Quintasan> gjm: Oj weź przestań po prostu, po cholerę dolewasz oliwy do ognia?
<BlessJah> gjm: zaczynam odnosić wrażenie, że to ty mnie chcesz sprowokować
<gjm> Quintasan: Nie prosiłem go żeby odbił?
<gjm> Dobra, idę coś zjeść
<Quintasan> gjm: Nie ale zachęcasz. Dobrze o tym wiesz.
<gjm> (:
<panx> BlessJah, dowartościowujesz się logami?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nie róbmy scen tutaj, coś nie pasuje query Stirlitz i podaj jakiś konkretny przykład może
<gjm> Boże, nawet on to widzi
<Quintasan> Ale nie mi.
<Quintasan> gjm: Za dużo sarkazmu w Tobie, miałem to samo. Sarkazm dobry ale nie zawsze daje efekty,
<BlessJah> panx: nie, nie podoba mi się operator wyzywający userów od niedorozwojów
<Quintasan> Skończ ja Cię proszę
<panx> BlessJah, aa spox :).
<panx> BlessJah, olej to , ja to olewam, to zwykłe trolle, prowokanci, pewnie od rodziców za młodu się  chamstwa nauczyli
<gjm> Hahahahaha
<gjm> Dobry
<panx> dodałem sobie do blocklisty i ich nie widzę :)
<panx> zasadniczo widzę tylko BlessJah  i Quintasan ew. bjfs i to wszystko
<panx> oraz widzę innych , których nie zblokowałem ,a nie wymieniłem :)
<gjm> Urzekające (Tak, wiem że tego nie widzi)
<panx> BlessJah, tak to jest jak świnie dorwie się do koryta - myśli że niema pana ani bata na niego i nie można mu nic zrobić.
<Quintasan> panx: Nie przesadzaj z tymi inwektywami zbytnio
<BlessJah> panx: ech, uważaj bo wylecisz
<BlessJah> i słusznie
<panx> Ino niech OP se uważa, bo zasada jest taka że pan który nie szanuje swój lud, czeka bunt.
<gjm> Polska język, trudna język
<BlessJah> panx: trochę inne realia mamy na kanale
<panx> BlessJah, co ile się głosuje na OPa?
<panx> o ile tak tu jest?
<BlessJah> nie ma głosowań
<BlessJah> opy z nadania
<panx> aa czyli Monarchia
<panx> ew. Autorytaryzm
<gjm> Animizm <:
<BlessJah> raczej rżady autorytarne (do czasu), obecnie łagodna dyktatura raczej
<BlessJah> meh, brak synchronizacji między prawicą a lewicą
<gjm> BlessJah: Do czasu? Co masz na myśli?
<BlessJah> s/rżady/rządy/
<BlessJah> gjm: wspominałem już twój krótki staż na kanale i brak autorytetu
<gjm> BlessJah: Pokaż jaki Ty masz autorytet
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> co mam zrobić?
<gjm> Najlepiej się zamknij
<gjm> Nie mam ochoty ciągnąć tej "dyskusji"
<BlessJah> ok, ale sprawdź w słowniku autorytet
<gjm> W sumie czemu nie dać mu ignore?
<BlessJah> żebyś mógł złapać mnie na przeklinaniu, jak mnie ktoś wyprowadzi z równowagi
<BlessJah> będziesz mógł dać mi +q a nawet +b
<gjm> Spoko
<bjfs> ponarzekali, porzucali mięskiem i ucichło ;p a LoCo-PL to już dawno był tworek stricte abstrakcyjny
<BlessJah> bjfs: mierzymy się wzrokiem i czekamy na to, kto pierwszy się teraz odezwie
<BlessJah> wygrałem :]
<bjfs> staram się pracować, swoje w życiu się już naircowałem ;p
<bastetmilo> re
<m477> re
<BlessJah> gdzie jadłaś koniec końców?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie mogłam się zdecydować, więc zrobiłam zakupy w Lidlu i zrobiłam zielone curry
 * BlessJah zastanawia się co można zrobić z puszką brzoskwiń
<bastetmilo> Można je zjeść, można z nich zrobic mus (z musu... galaretke?)
<bastetmilo> mozna je dodać do lodów, do sernika
<bastetmilo> hum. Do czegoś do picia.
<bastetmilo> Ja mam w ogóle taki pomysł
<BlessJah> mus i sernik poza zasięgiem, lody o tej porze też
<BlessJah> z czegoś do picia to herbatę mam
<bastetmilo> zimna herbata z brzoskiniami
<szkodnik> smoothie z wodka...
<bastetmilo> ale lody jeszcze można kupić o tej porze...
<szkodnik> ostatnio za mna cos takiego lazi ;)
<bastetmilo> a własnie! fajek zapomniałam kupić :(
<szkodnik> ja mam!
<gjm> Na zdrowie
<bastetmilo> dobra. Co byście powiedzieli na takie mini meet.ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> podzielone na miasta? Tzn. gjm zorganizuje Warszawe... Ja Wrocław...
<szkodnik> aljestem za, pod warunkiem, ze przyjedziecie do gdymni :P
<szkodnik> kuzwa
<bastetmilo> szkodnik zorganizuje w Gdyni...
<szkodnik> ja jestem za, pod warunkiem, ze przyjedziecie do gdyni
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ni ma kiedy
<szkodnik> w tym tygodniu mam hardkor w pracy, bo z moj zespol okroili
<bastetmilo> chodzi o to, że każde miasto organizuje swoje dla swoich powiedzmy lokalnych frakcji
<szkodnik> a jedna panna w dodatku poszla na zwolnienie
<szkodnik> i zamiast 3 analitykow mam 1,5
<szkodnik> a od soboty urlop
<bastetmilo> bo z miedzymiastowych nic nie wychodzi
<bastetmilo> a takie małe meet.ubuntu - czyli nawet 3 osoby sie spotykają z jednego miasta ma wieksze szanse powodzenia
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ja odpadam
<bastetmilo> szkodnik - ja nie mówie o wielkiej super organizacji - tylko umawiamy sie na na 3 czwartek miesaca o 19.00 w knajpie i jest juz spotkanie
<bastetmilo> oczywiscie każda lokalna frakcja w swoim miescie sama ustala dzien/godzine/miejsce
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ja nie mam czasu, powaznie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mini, to znaczy po 3 osoby na miasto?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mini - od 3 osób
<BlessJah> ile osób było we wrocławiu?
<bastetmilo> takie wspolne wyjscie na sok/kawe/piwo/pizze
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mi wychodzi 5 z Tobą :>
<BlessJah> no właśnie
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: jak nie masz czasu to po co piszesz żebysmy do gdyni jechali?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: rozumiem że mam Cię nie wliczać?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, przyklro mi, ze nie zrozumialas zartu ;)
<gjm> BlessJah: Skoro nie wnosisz nic pozytywnego to przynajmniej nie gaś zapału innych, jak była mowa o wyborach na opów to gorliwy byłeś :>
<BlessJah> w końcu coś mądrego powiedziałeś
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: kiepski żart w takim razie
<szkodnik> :(
<szkodnik> ie mow tak, bo mi przykro!
<bastetmilo> W każdym razie - to jest moja propozycja. Ja z chęcią się wybiorę na taki meet.ubuntu w tygodniu. Quintasan i TheNumb - co myślicie?
<bastetmilo> Kto jeszcze mi się chwalił ostatnio, że urban carda sobie wyrobił?
<Quintasan> Co znowu ja
<Quintasan> Aha
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: czytaj :)
<Quintasan> W tym tygodniu?
<Quintasan> Ja jadę na zawody w deskorolkowaniu jutro także odpada
<bastetmilo> ja pitole
<bastetmilo> czy ja napisałam że w tym tygodniu???
<Quintasan> Nie, ja już nie umiem czytać po prostu
<Quintasan> ETOOMUCHTEXT
<BlessJah> skejt
<BlessJah> Quintasan: to musisz pamiętać, że pod C-13 jest zakaz deskorolkowania
<BlessJah> zresztą tam zbyt niebezpiecznie jest
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: doczytałeś już wszystko? :) Co sądzisz?
<Quintasan> Co, no sam pomysł brzmi nieźle
<Quintasan> Na zorganizowanie większego spotkania nie ma co liczyć
<bastetmilo> Dokładnie.
<bastetmilo> erm. Zacinają mi się filmy we flashu. Dziś mi się to zrobiło. Ktoś ma jakiś pomysł?
<BlessJah> top
<BlessJah> i co mówi?
<bastetmilo> a na co mam konkretnie zwracać uwagę?
<BlessJah> na %CPU
<BlessJah> i load average
<bastetmilo> plugin-containe skacze na 18-20% procka
<bastetmilo> container
<BlessJah> to niewiele, a jaki jest load?
<bastetmilo> load average: 1.65, 1.30, 1.08
<BlessJah> to też niewiele
<BlessJah> a ścina nadal?
<bastetmilo> cały czas
<BlessJah> upgrejdy jakieś?
<bastetmilo> własnie nie mogę sobie przypomnieć czy dziś coś było
<bastetmilo> wczoraj tak. Ale to zaczęło się dziś po południu, rano wszystko było OK.
<BlessJah> to nie wiem
<BlessJah> wpływ księżyca
<CookieM> bastetmilo spróbuj uruchomić przeglądarkę w trybie awaryjnym, czasami może pomóc
<bastetmilo> nie ma co się śmiać z księżyca. Trafił nam się klient, któremu projektów nowych nie wolno pokazywać podczas pełni.
<BlessJah> bo?
<BlessJah> jest wilkołakiem?
<bastetmilo> Nie. Bo jak się skończy pelnia to zmieni zdanie.
<bastetmilo> CookieM: nie pomogło.
<CookieM> a jakiego distra używasz (pytam z ciekawości)
<BlessJah> ja bym stawial na upgrade jajka albo karty driuverow grafiki
<BlessJah> ktore to dopiero po reboocie daly o sobie znac
<bastetmilo> CookieM: no przecież że Ubuntu
<CookieM> precise?
<bastetmilo> tak
<bastetmilo> super. Przestał mi działać firebug :/
<CookieM> u mnie soa#1, oglądałem przed chwilą poranne wf-y na yt
<BlessJah> poranne
<CookieM> próbowałaś przeinstalować flasha?
<CookieM> najnowsza wersja to 11.2.202.236ubuntu0.12.04.1
<bastetmilo> nie próbowałam
<CookieM> give it a try
<bastetmilo> CookieM: jak to się robi?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<Quintasan> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<CookieM> ja jako że noob jestem, wchodzę sobie do synaptica, szukam flashplugin installer i zaznaczam do ponownej instalacji, no i czekam, czy to coś pomoże
<bastetmilo> CookieM: ale to trzeba synaptica mieć zainstalowanego chyba, co?
<papaj> z czasem emulator konsoli wchodzi w krew i zapomina sie o synapticu
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: A nie masz? Odpal te komendy i jazda
<Quintasan> To nie instaluje trojanów :P
<Quintasan> Zaufaj mi, jestem prawie inżynierem
<CookieM> tak (goofy smile attached) ;)
<Quintasan> :P
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: no co Ty nie powiesz :>
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: a Ty matury nie zdawałeś ostatnio, co? Prawie inżynierze?
<Quintasan> Nie wdawajmy się w zbędne szczegóły.
 * Quintasan giggles
<bastetmilo> reinstalacja nie pomogła.
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: youtube.com/html5
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> FLASH MUSI UMRZEĆ
<CookieM> nie mam innych pomysłów
<CookieM> w linuxach są jakieś punkty przywracania?
<mati75> nie
<papaj> a wywala brak jakis zaleznosci?
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: no kurde. Nie wszystkie filmy sa w html5 oraz youtube nie jest jedynym miejscem z filmami we flashu
<bastetmilo> papaj: nic nie wywala. Flash ogólnie działa.
<CookieM> czasami za ostatnią deskę ratunku może służyć instalacja chrome/chromium, która ma niezależną implementację flasha
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Nie gwarantuje sukcesu ale spróbuj wywalić flashplugin-installer i zainstalować browser-plugin-gnash
<Quintasan> Może GNASH się nadaje już
<bastetmilo> mam chrome - ale ja je właczam to mi pyka głosnik
<papaj> a jaka masz przegladarke, bo dopiero sie podlaczylem
<bastetmilo> papaj: do wyboru do koloru. Fx, Opera, Chrome
<Voldenet> 'punkty przywracania'
<Voldenet> piekło niech pochłonie tego, kto to wymyślił
<papaj> sprubuj komendy, jako sudo apt-cache search flash, chyba tak to w ubuntu, ja wole aptitude search
<bastetmilo> chrome - dzwięk jest z 5 razy szybciej
<bastetmilo> nie szybciej niz film, tylko przyśpieszony
<papaj> i  wtedy sudo su, haslo apt-get install flash costamcostam, albo totemu kodeki pobierz
<CookieM> albo wyczyść prywatne dane z przeglądarki (cache, cookies i inne), jakieś cholerstwo może coś blokuje
<bastetmilo> a nie. To cały film jest przyspieszony.
<bastetmilo> CookieM: w 3 przeglądarkach?
<bastetmilo> no kurde, bez przesady
<papaj> za szybki komp ;)
<CookieM> w każdej źle działa? no to się poddaję
<bastetmilo> CookieM: no w każdej
<CookieM> robiłaś może jakieś aktualizacje? (u mnie są prawie co drugi dzień, ale nigdy jeszcze nie powodowały jakichkolwiek problemów)
<papaj> mozilla miala kiedys swoj plugin do flasha, nie wiem jak teraz, wpisz apt-cache search mozilla i oblukaj czy nie ma tam czegos z nawa flash. ja nie mam jak bo z komury klikam
<bastetmilo> papaj: ale to nie jest problem z flashem w Fx tylko w każdej przeglądarce.
<bastetmilo> CookieM: no wczoraj były jakieś aktualizacje
<papaj> ale on u mnie dzialal w operze
<bastetmilo> To w chrome by działało, nie? Ale nie działa, tylko objaw jest inny
<CookieM> u mnie czasami flash miał konflikt z jakimś dodatkiem do ściągania multimediów ze stron, wtedy albo kraszowała fx'a albo film się w ogóle nie ładował, ale nie było tego opisanego przez Ciebie zacinania
<Quintasan> Czekaj.
<papaj> mozila flash oplayer, czy jakos tak, ja jak mialem ubunciaka krotki czas to instalowalem gnome-media, i to mi rozwiazywalo problemy zdzwiekiemi obrazem, nawet jak gnome nie uzywalem, tylko fluxboxa
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: karta zintegrowana on intela?
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: tak
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: 12.04
<Quintasan> ?
<bastetmilo> tak
<Quintasan> Nie jestem pewnien jak bardzo może to być powiązane ale dzisiaj przyszedł jeden z deweloperów KWin że znowu jest problem ze sterownikami do intela
<mati75> gnome 3 ssie
<mati75> unity też
<mati75> fluxbox forever
<Quintasan> <mgraesslin> the problem was present in 11.04 went away in 11.10 and reappeared in 12.04
<Quintasan> To może być powiązane
<Quintasan> Ale to tylko moja wysoce naciągana teoria
<Quintasan> mati75: Fajnie, dzięki że się tym z nami podzieliłeś ale mogłeś użyć tylko trzeciej linijki po dwie poprzednie są wysoce kontrowersyjne
<bastetmilo> Aha
<Quintasan> A nie chciałbym tutaj znowu kopniaków rozdawać za rozpoczynanie flamewara
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Zakładam że nie wiesz czy były jakieś aktualizacje do sterownika?
<mati75> Quintasan: zainstalowałem sobie ubuntu 12.04, postawiałem system, zaktualizowałem, restart, nie działa lightdm, ok, da się przeżyć, naprawiłem, loguje się i unity padło
<papaj> a jakie masz srodowisko graficzne?, czy tylko jakiegos managera okien?
<mati75> to ja dziękuje za taki system
<mati75> papaj: ja ostatnio latam na tty i x'ów mam evilwm
<mati75> 45 MB ramu w użyciu
<BlessJah> Quintasan: znowu? wszyscy intela chwalą
<Quintasan> mati75: Błąd się zgłasza w takim wypadku kolego, wiem że takiego coś zniechęca ale IMO developer chce wiedzieć jak coś się crashuje zaraz po instalacji
<BlessJah> znaczy sterowniki opensourcowe
<Quintasan> mati75: Wiesz, nie da się przetestować na każdej konfiguracji sprzętowej
<CookieM> u mnie cały laptop na intelu + cuda nvidii
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: nie, niestety - nie zwracam uwagi jakie aktualizacje są
<mati75> Quintasan: akurat to jest dość prosta, konstrukcja i jako developer debiana nie spotkałem się, żeby mi się środowisko po instalacji sypało
<CookieM> i śmiga na domyślnych sterownikach
<papaj> ja tez bez ixow, ale m na lapku e17, dla lansu ;)
<Quintasan> mati75: Co jest dość prostą konstrukcją?
<Quintasan> mati75: jesteś DD?
<Quintasan> Chcesz mi paczki telepathy wrzucić do sida?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Nie musisz. Tak tylko pytam
<mati75> Quintasan: komputer bez żadnych dodatków, zintegrowany intel
<mati75> Quintasan: a nie ma?
<Quintasan> mati75: Są ale 0.4.0
<Quintasan> I to nie wszystkie chyba
<mati75> bo to jest mrożonka
<Quintasan> sid jest mrożonka?
<Quintasan> od kiedy sida się mrozuje?
<mati75> jak się testing mrozi to i sidowi się dostaje
<Quintasan> :/
<BlessJah> mati75: jak się potoczyła akcja z CUT?
<mati75> BlessJah: upadło
<Quintasan> CUT?
<BlessJah> :(
<BlessJah> dlaczego świat jest taki okrutny
<BlessJah> Continously Used Testing
<BlessJah> testing nie jest dla userów, jest dla developerów
<mati75> telepathy-qt4 jest 0.3.6
<Quintasan> mati75: ja mówię o ktp-*
<BlessJah> jak coś nie będzie trybiło, to bez żalu można wywalić z repo
<mati75> 0.4 mi pokazuje
<Quintasan> Nom, wyszło 0.4.1
<BlessJah> CUT miał być rollingiem z paczkami testinga
<Quintasan> Niby point release ale kupa bugfixów
<mati75> Debian KDE Extras Team <pkg-kde-extras@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<mati75> to tych trzeba w dupę kopnąć
<Quintasan> mati75: I jak myślisz, ile będę czekał aż raczą spojrzeć?
<mati75> fakt, z kde to mają ruchy
<Quintasan> Nie mówię, że są leniwi czy coś ale jakoś prężnie im to nie idzie
<Quintasan> Jak jest nowa beta KDE to w jeden dzień sam wszystko mogę przemłócić i mamy nowe paczki w PPA
<Quintasan> A jest nas kilku to raptem 4 godziny
<mati75> sam spam na liście
<mati75> wczoraj chromium do ppa ładowałem
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> Ja tam mam już ponad 10k maili od Launchpada
<mati75> dzisiaj był wielki surprise w quantal
<mati75> jak x'y leciały
<Quintasan> Ah ${DEVEL_RELEASE}
<Quintasan> Żyjemy na krawędzi
<Quintasan> O aktualizacje? ale fajnie
<Quintasan> jeb cały system
<mati75> Quintasan: dokładnie
<Quintasan> dlatego teraz cała developerka na precise a testowanko w vm'ie
<Quintasan> Kiedyś jak ext4 wchodziło
<Quintasan> to był taki fajny bug że jak kopiowałeś to on cache za szybko flushował i był system mocno zawieszony
<Quintasan> tzn. tylko reset z obudowy
<Quintasan> a potem pliki które kopiowałeś miały 0 bitów
<Quintasan> A ja tego używałem na codzień
<Quintasan> :D
<bastetmilo> dobranoc - kończę Achaję i spać :)
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Narta
<bastetmilo> hm. Jakieś ładne todo listy na Ubuntu polecicie? Na maku mam wunderlist, podobno na Ubu tez mozna mieć, ale ja poległam przy instalacji
<DaZ> ja jestem nudny i sie zadowalam zwykłym plasmoidem na desktopie >:
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: link do źródła to może paczkę zrobię
<DaZ> to chyba nie ma źródła <:
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: żebym ja pamietała gdzie to było :)
<bastetmilo> na razie jest klient webowy wunderlista
<bastetmilo> wiec musi mi wystarczyc
<Quintasan> DaZ: Tia? to jakiś rpm albo deb powinien być
<Quintasan> DaZ: Ty KDE4 używasz?
<DaZ> używam
<Quintasan> Woah
<DaZ> ? >:
<DaZ> już z pięć lat używam.
<Quintasan> Aż od 4.0?
<Quintasan> Boże drugi taki wytrwały.
<DaZ> aż od 3.5.cośtam
<Quintasan> brofist
<DaZ> eh, no to chyba nawet dłużej
<DaZ> jak ten czas leci >:
<Quintasan> Ja zacząłem z 3.5.8
<bastetmilo> hum. Wyglada że od marca sporo sie zmieniło i chyba bede mieć wunderlista normalnie :>
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Tyle z Twojego spani
<Quintasan> spania*
<BlessJah> ale syf
<BlessJah> pora posprzątać na dysku
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> dlatego nie kupiłem trzeciego dysku
<Quintasan> i tak już za duży syf mam
<BlessJah> skrypty jakieś powinienem do tego zaprzęc
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: hehe. Nie, teraz już idę całkiem spać
<bastetmilo> mam 6 minut na baterii, a nie chce mi sie zasilacza wyciagac :)
<BlessJah> masz jeszcze komórkę
<Quintasan> lol
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-01
<arcanone> Bry
<arcanone> Zyje tutaj ktoś > :>
<arcanone> ?
<szkodnik> nie
<szkodnik> spimy
<szkodnik> nie budz
<arcanone> no także ten..
<arcanone> Czy to normalne ze mam 2 partycje swap ?
<arcanone> ttp://img6.imagebanana.com/img/jroyvm3m/Zaznaczenie_001.png
<r_a_f> hello- adobe flash jest przestarzały - co zamiast niego?
<kriters> Siema :-)
<bastetmilo> Cześć
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: komórka też mi się rozładowała, a kabelek do niej tylko do kompa mam
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> wrrr. Nie ma jeszcze wyników :(
<tajwanuser> chyba troche zniewiescialem:D zrobilem sobie wczoraj peeling na twarzy
<tajwanuser> :D
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo
<bjfs> kfik
<ftpd> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> hej ftpd
<ftpd> Hej.
<bastetmilo> suprajs. Flash mi sie naprawił.
<CookieM> jak to się stało bastetmilo?
<ftpd> A mi się popsuło.
<CookieM> to chyba jakaś flaszowa epidemia
<mati75> u mnie działa
<bastetmilo> CookieM: hm. Wczoraj wieczorem jakieś aktualizacje były. Jeszcze restart kompa i bangla.
<CookieM> tak właśnie myślałem, że restart pewnie pomoże; czasem przy aktualizacjach w szczegółach widać taki tekst "file xx will be updated/modified on next reboot", chociaż system nie nakazuje ponownego uruchomienia
<kriters> zrobilem sobie conky i nie chce mi sie uruchamiac przy starcie, dodalem do autostartu ale nic
<kriters> w czym moze byc problem?
<ftpd> CookieM: Ale mi nie flash.
<mati75> kriters: konfig w .conkyrc jest?
<kriters> Jest
<kriters> dodalem nawet conkystart.sh w autostarcie
<kriters> cos na necie znalazlem takiego ze jest potrzebne
<gjm> kriters: chmod +x conkystart.sh
<kriters> Zrobione
<kriters> Tez nie dalo to nic
<gjm> A co miało twoim zdaniem dać?
<CookieM> http://www.unixmen.com/configure-conky-lua-in-ubuntu-11-10-12-04-fedora-debian-and-linuxmint-howto-conky/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cyesxsj> (at www.unixmen.com)
<ftpd> A jaki to WM/DE?
<kriters> gjm: no prawa mialo dać.
<CookieM> tu jest step-by-step tutorial do instalacji conky
<ftpd> kriters: A jak z palca to wywołasz już po starcie, działa?
<gjm> To może pokaż ten conkystart.sh?
<kriters> ftpd: tak dziala
<kriters> #!/bin/bash
<kriters> sleep 30; conky
<kriters> exit
<kriters> Takie coś jesli chodzi o to .sh
<gjm> I po co te 30 sekund?
<gjm> Jak dobrze że mam Openboxowe autostart.sh
<kriters> gjm: Taki opis znalazłem ze ma byc uruchamiane z 30sekundowym opoznieniem
<gjm> Dodaj po prostu "conky" do autostartu
<kriters> Tak zrobilem na początku samym i tym bardziej nie uruchamiało sie.
<kriters> Zrobie krok po kroku z opisu co dostałem od CookieM.
<gjm> A jak odpalisz w terminalu to coś się nie pluje?
<kriters> No nic dziala normalnie.
<gjm> Bleh, to nie wiem
<kriters> Musialem tylko aktualizacje zrobic.
<kriters> Bo tak to jakis blad wyskakiwal.
<kriters> Zrobilem tak samo jak w opisie i to nic nie dalo
<kriters> tylko zmienilo wyglad
<kriters> No udało sie zrobiłem
<kriters> Problemem było exit na koncu pliku .sh zamiast tego wpisalem conky i śmiga jak powinno
<bastetmilo> Yay. Przyjeli mnie na studia :)
<ftpd> Brawo Ty.
<ftpd> Na jaki kierunek?
<bastetmilo> Informatyka
<jacekowski> to ile ty masz lat?
<jacekowski> zdawalo mi sie ze ty juz studentka jestes
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: to są studnia II stopnia magisterskie. Inżynierem zostałam już 5 lat temu :)
<bastetmilo> ergo - mam dużo lat :)
<jacekowski> zdawalo mi sie ze mniej
<jacekowski> na zdjeciu jakim tu kiedys zarzucailas nie wygladales az tak
<bastetmilo> ah. Moja piękna focia z czasów kiedy byłam piękna, młoda i szczupła :)
<bjfs> ja po mgr poszedłem na inż. więc teraz zostaje mi tylko dr ;-P
<bastetmilo> bjfs: a czemu po mgr na inż? Dwa różne kierunki?
<bjfs> si
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: a to co ty teraz jestes?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: jakas programistka czy cos?
<ftpd> A na drzewach zamiast liści... <nutki>
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: tak ładnie mój szef mówi "Kasia, nasz programistka". Ale ja jestem front-end developerem tylko.
<bastetmilo> chociaż od piątku próbuje ogarnąć to co zostawił faktyczny programista :( i mieć wyniki
<Voldenet> oj tam, front-end dev też programista
<bastetmilo> tia. Programista HTML.
<jacekowski> w HTML tez sie programuje
<jacekowski> byl bug w ff ktory pozwalal na remote code execution HTMLem wlasnie
<jacekowski> wiec ja to nie widze sprzecznosci
<bjfs> mówiąc o html współcześnie ma się na myśli html5/js/css więc dawne skojarzenia o klepaniu statycznego kodu to już mit
<bastetmilo> no proszę. A ja jak mówię HTML to mam na myśli HTML.
<bjfs> nie robisz JS? smuteczek ;p
<bastetmilo> HTML5 to jest właśnie html5+css3+JS
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> html to html imho
<Voldenet> bo js to już programowanie pełną gębą
<Voldenet> z websocketami można już nawet implementować niezłe cuda
<Voldenet> protokół p2p pod websocketami da się zaimplementować
<Voldenet> czyli przeglądarka serwuje content a inne odbierają
<bastetmilo> tak, html to html. Ale za tą magiczną 5 nad którą spuszczają się agencje, bo to taki uh oh nie kryje się sam html
<Voldenet> Może.
<bastetmilo> tylko kombajn html/css/js
<Voldenet> Nie wiem, nie znam się na marketingu
<Voldenet> w każdym razie, js to programowanie mocno
<bastetmilo> No tak
<bjfs> co innego marketing, co innego technika ;S piątka jako standard zostanie wdrożona jak powstanie nowe pokolenie gimbusów ;p
<bastetmilo> Oczywiście
<bastetmilo> ale to nie zmienia faktu, że już teraz mozna wdrażać, używać co się da
<bjfs> jako early adopter, licząc, że na przeglądarce klienta odpali ;S
<bastetmilo> nie ma co czekać aż zostanie standardem, bo kto czeka w tej branży ten zwyczajnie tonie :)
<bjfs> "Sorry, tfoja przeglondarka to nie jest gugle chróm beta, wyjdź"
<bastetmilo> bjfs: nie robi się takich rzeczy dla szerokiej publiki. Ale show casy, czy appki gdzie można wymusic na userze używanie konkretnej przeglądarki, to owszem.
<bastetmilo> Przykład: robiłam porównywarkę ofert dla operatora sieci komórkowej. Mój front end musiał działać wszędzie - nawet w IE6
<bastetmilo> bo nie wiadomo z czego korzysta taki punkt sprzedaży.
<bastetmilo> Ale już na ludziach, którzy te dane uzupełniali kolega odpowiedzialny panel do tego, wymusił używanie Firefoksa.
<bastetmilo> *za panel
<bjfs> dostosowanie strony do mozliwości większości starych i nowych przeglądarek; dlatego nie zostałem webmasterem ;p
<bastetmilo> problem, który za jakieś 2 lata przestanie (IMO) istnieć (nie całkiem, ale teraz róznice miedzy najnowszymi przeglądarkami to drobnostki)
<bjfs> no cóż, w każdym razie nie ma to jak wywracać system back-end ;S
<bastetmilo> każdy robi to co lubi. Ja lubie, kocham wręcz swoją pracę.
<Quintasan> \o
<kriters> o/
<ftpd> Tej. Pomysł, dlaczego mkfs.ext2 na centosie na pliku 28 GB daje mi 3538944 inodów, a na ubuntu 1769472? Znaczy rozumiem, pewnie jest inaczej skompilowany tool. Ale czemu?
<lubotu3> Error: Ubuntu bug 1769472 could not be found
<CookieM> http://www.linux-mag.com/id/8658/ z tego artykułu wynika, że każdy system generuje odmienne inody dla plików
<ftpd> Co?
<ftpd> Przestawiłem inode_ratio w confie i jest tak samo.
<bastetmilo> Super. Podłaczyłam sobie monitor dodatkowy. Czuję strasznie PRO.
<ftpd> Hehe.
<ftpd> Ja jadę tylko z monitora, lapek zamknięty.
<bastetmilo> problem w tym, że cały pokój widzi co mam na ekranie drugiego monitora :(
<lisu> re
<BlessJah> ftpd: na moje oko to problem właśnie z bytes/inode ratio, bo robi ci połowę inodów
<BlessJah> ftpd: spróbuj mu z palca podać, może coś nie teges z configiem
<BlessJah> albo inny blocksize robi
<ftpd> BlessJah: Blocksize był taki sam. Zmieniłem ratio.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Znaczy, wiesz. Ja wiedziałem, że to różnica w konfiguracji/defaultach. Tylko pytanie, czemu Ubuntu akurat ma tyle.
<BlessJah> heurystyka panie
<BlessJah> zrozumiałem, że mimo zmiany w configu, nadal występuje różnica
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> 15:48:47 |        ftpd   | Przestawiłem inode_ratio w confie i jest tak samo.
<ftpd> Źle napisałem.
<ftpd> W sensie - "jest tak samo" oznacza "na obu maszynach uzyskałem taką samą liczbę", a nie "nic się nie zmieniło".
<BlessJah> nom
<lisu> re
<lisu> pytanko, czemu jak odpale skrypt z snmpwalk z 'palca' to poprawnie dziala, a jak odpale z crona, to nie dziala?
<lisu> zmienna path?
<ftpd> No, może nie widzieć tego snmpwalk.
<ftpd> W cronie najlepiej explicite pisać /usr/bin/snmpwalk
<revel004> o-
<revel004> o/
<revel004> o\
<revel004> dzien dobry
<revel004> spac mi sie chce, co mam robic?
<revel004> szybko szybko, nie ma czasu
<BlessJah> idź spać
<revel004> ok, dzieki
<ftpd> Aha.
<BlessJah> ftpd: a ty ilu osobom dzisiaj pomogles?
<ftpd> Tutaj? Jednej.
<ftpd> Sobie.
<ftpd> Znaczy: podzieliłem się rozwiązaniem.
<BlessJah> :]
<lisu> ftpd: próbuje i taką opcję
<lisu> ftpd: bez rezultatu... nie mam pojęcia czemu nie bangla ;/
<BlessJah> jakis blad wyskakuje?
<ftpd> lisu: A nie masz tam przypadkiem sudo?
<ftpd> (Chociaż w sumie, po co sudo do snmpwalka...)
<lisu> ftpd: nope.
<lisu> ftpd: zgłupiałem, no nie mam pojęcia czemu to to nie chce działać o0
<ftpd> lisu: Pokaż wpis z crontaba.
<ftpd> lisu: Pokaż w logu error.
<lisu> w logu nie ma errora
<lisu> crontab działa, bo w tym skrypcie inne polecenia działają poprawnie
<ftpd> Pokaż wpis.
<lisu> ba, skrypt działa poprawnie z palca ./skrypt.sh
<lisu> */1 * * * * sh /root/mikrotik/snmp/ether1.sh
<ftpd> A +x ma? ;-)
<ftpd> Yyyy.
<lisu> ftpd: no ba, ;p
<ftpd> To jest z /etc/crontab?
<lisu> ta
<ftpd> A gdzie user?
<lisu> jaki juser? na roocie testuje
<lisu> brb
<ftpd> # m h dom mon dow user  command
<ftpd> MUSISZ mieć explicite wpisanego usera.
<ftpd> */1 * * * * root sh dupa.sh
<lisu> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<lisu> ftpd: u mnie nie jest wymagany user o0
<lisu> inne skrypty działają...
<ftpd> Nie pisz do mnie 'o0' jak mangozjeby, proszę.
<ftpd> U mnie wszystko ma usera.
<ftpd> Od zawsze.
<ftpd> Być może jeśli nie wpiszesz usra, próbuje się wykonać z usera 'crontab'.
<lisu> ba, skrypt jest odpalany poprawnie, ale tylko snmpwalk zwraca 0, jak odpala się z crona, jak z palca snmpwalk zwraca odpowiednie wartości
<ftpd> ...
<lisu> o, hmm, spróbuje z tym userem crontab... thx
<ftpd> No to czemu od 17:00 nie napisałeś, że nie chodzi o samo wykonanie z crona, tylko o rezultat?
<ftpd> Nie, nie próbuj. Cron na ubuntu chodzi z roota.
<lisu> ftpd: nie mam ubuntu, tylko squeeze'a
<ftpd> No to już nieważne.
<ftpd> 18:22:49 |        lisu   | ba, skrypt jest odpalany poprawnie, ale tylko snmpwalk zwraca 0, jak odpala się z crona, jak z palca snmpwalk zwraca odpowiednie wartości
<ftpd> To zmienia postać rzeczy.
<lisu> a widzisz, czyli?
<lisu> ftpd: bo jak narazie 0 efektów
<ftpd> Nie wiem, czyli co. W tym skrypcie masz absolut pathe?
<lisu> tak, z palca działa
<ftpd> Ale co mnie obchodzi 'z palca'?
<ftpd> Weź pomyśl.
<lisu> ech bede sie martwić później, mimo wszystko dzięki.
<ftpd> *shrug*
<ftpd> Nie to nie.
<kriters> :>
<jacekowski> i jeszcze PATH trzeba
<jacekowski> lisu: man crontab
<ftpd> jacekowski: No ale on napisał, że mu się odpala sam skrypt (po 90 minutach, ale zawsze).
<ftpd> Imho problem jest w skrypcie.
<jacekowski> hmmmmmmm
<bastetmilo> re
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> Cześć Wizard
<Wizard> Cześć gjm.
<gjm> Gdzie byłeś jak Cię nie było?
<Wizard> Byłem zajęty.
<ftpd> O matko.
<ftpd> Wizard!
<gjm> kretu mówił że chcesz Nas zostawić
<ftpd> Już się odobraziłeś?
<Wizard> Odbraziłem?
<Wizard> Gjm, tak.
<ftpd> 19:22:10 |         gjm   | kretu mówił że chcesz Nas zostawić
<ftpd> No, że masz focha na irce.
<Wizard> E, nie.
<Wizard> Nie mam czasu po prostu.
<ftpd> No to w końcu zostawiasz, czy nie zostawiasz?
<bastetmilo> oborze Wizard
<Wizard> Testuję teraz po prostu vision.
<Wizard> Jest do dupy ;]
<Wizard> Nie umie SSL.
<bastetmilo> Wizard ale z Ciebie wieśniak, wiesz?
<gjm> Widzisz jak o Tobie pamiętamy?
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Ja o was też.
<Wizard> O ftpd w szczególności.
<Wizard> Od razu się wszyscy zlecieli :)
<Wizard> Co tam słychać na starych śmieciach?
<ftpd> Dlaczego o mnie w szczególności?
<Wizard> ftpd: :*
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie przyjechałeś na zlot.
<gjm> Nuuudy
<ftpd> Zaczynam się bać.
<ftpd> Wizard nie każe mi pisać wyłącznie polskich słów i nie grozi kickiem, tylko cmokusia.
<ftpd> 19:23:07 |      Wizard   | Jest do dupy ;]
<ftpd> Ekhm.
<ftpd> NIE PRZEKLINAJ!
<ftpd> co to vision?
<Wizard> Ah, przepraszam.
<Wizard> Jest do niczego.
<Wizard> Klient IRC na Haiku.
<ftpd> A czemu nie napisałeś 'wzrok'?
<ftpd> :P
<Wizard> Bo nazywa się Vision.
<Wizard> Nie wiem czemu tak.
<Wizard> A w ikonce ma trzy pachołki.
<gjm> Wymowne
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Przepraszam.
<Wizard> ftpd ma już opa?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: foch. Nie odzywam się do Ciebie.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: OK.
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie mam. Musisz zrobić /msg Stirlitz Cze.
<Wizard> Nie chce mi się.
<ftpd> Fair enough.
<ftpd> Aj, przepraszam.
<ftpd> Wporzo wystarczająco.
<Wizard> ^^
<Wizard> OK, lecę. Trzymajcie się ciepło.
<ftpd> Cze!
<gjm> Tracimy go
<gjm> :<
<ftpd> Zrobić mu ustausta/
<ftpd> A nie.
<ftpd> 19:27:36 |      Wizard   | Nie chce mi się.
<ftpd> Oko za oko, spoko.
<ftpd> :P
<gjm> :)
<ftpd> Dobra, ja się zbieram. Dziś dzień święty, piwo trzeba wypić.
<ftpd> ELUFKA.
<gjm> Narka zimeczqu
<gjm> Czy jakoś tak
<bastetmilo> no, ja powinnam jakieś piwko strzelić
<bastetmilo> w ramach świetowania
<CookieM> wiadomo, warszawskie święta to święta wszystkich Polaków
<bastetmilo> CookieM: chodziło mi akurat o to, że dostałam się na studia...
<CookieM> aha, no to proszę z moich rąk przyjąć gratulacje
<bastetmilo> :)
<Dudi> witam
<Dudi> polecenie gem jest od ruby?
<CookieM> chyba tak: http://docs.rubygems.org/read/book/2
<bastetmilo> o kurde. Wcięło mi pocztę w gmailu.
<bastetmilo> z całych 5 dni
<gjm> To przez te plamy na Słońcu
<bastetmilo> no ej
<bastetmilo> nie ładnie
<CookieM> too big to fail, w przypadku administratorów poczty też jak widać się nie sprawdza
<Zippa> hej
<gjm> O nie :/
<Zippa> O tak
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: spytaj google czy tylko ty tak masz
<bastetmilo> "Drogie Google, czy innym też poznikaliście maile?"
<Zippa> Hehe , mi też
<Zippa> Mój spam z Gruponu znikł
<bastetmilo> "Drogi Zippo, nie stawiamy spacji przed przecinkiem"
<gjm> to hyba dobże , nje ?
<Zippa> Aha co ty polonista .
<Vorbis^> ani przed innymi znakami interpunkcyjnymi...
<gjm> pszed kropkom terz
<bastetmilo> "Drogi Zippo, przed kropkami też"
<Zippa> Ok.
<BlessJah> troll trolla
<Zippa> trolamii
<gjm> Srol srola, idź się przejść
<bastetmilo> kto nazywasz trollem trollu?
<Zippa> odmieniam
<BlessJah> właśnie wróciłem
<gjm> To idź znowu
<bastetmilo> gjm: no no, wyluzuj :)
<Zippa> Wypij Ustroniankę z Magnezem.
<gjm> Ja zawsze jestem wyluzowany
<gjm> Magnez to nie nazwa własna
<gjm> Ale próbuj dalej
<BlessJah> to się zepnij
<Zippa> aha
<bastetmilo> chłopcy, przestańcie :)
<Zippa> właśnie
<bastetmilo> Mam dziś dobry humor, poszłabym na piwo, a nie mam z kim i robie pranie :)
<Zippa> Ja mam juz dowód , ale tymczasowy .
<gjm> ;_;
<Zippa> A na Frugo.
<gjm> Ciezymy się
<bastetmilo> Zippa: co na Frugo?
<gjm> s/Ciezymy/Cieszymy/
<Zippa> hehe
<Zippa> Idę oglądać Kosmice tv
<bastetmilo> idź idź
<gjm> Zabawny
<Zippa> Nawróce się na Debianizm
<BlessJah> lol, zawiesił mi się symbian
<Zippa> A mi Windows Pocket PC 2003SE
<Zippa> HTC robił toporne fony
<bastetmilo> Mam HTC, nie jest toporny
<gjm> Miałeś iść coś oglądać
<Zippa> Oglądam stream
<Zippa> bastetmilo Ja mam HTC z roku 2004 i cegła
<Zippa> I nie pasuje nie do każdego ubrania
<BlessJah> masz świadomość, że 7 lat w tej branży, to wieczność?
<Zippa> Ja miałem LG GT540 i padł po prawie 2 latach
<Zippa> Cegła dla Hipsterów
<gjm> LG dla hipsterów? :D
<gjm> No mówię że zabawny
<Zippa> Nie HTC/MDA Compact
<Zippa> GT540 ma słabą baterię i słabe plastiki
<bastetmilo> Właśnie. Obejrzałabym "Czekając na Godota".
<Zippa> :) Nie ma wróżbity Macieja
<bastetmilo> Znalazłam swoje zagubione maile
<Zippa> aha
<Zippa> Grupon ma focha
<BlessJah> co z nimi zrobiłaś?
<Zippa> Gmail mnie pocałował
<Zippa> i nie chcę mi wysyłać e-maili
<Zippa> Ja chcę do Linuksa
<m477> oesu
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: wyglada na to, że wzięłam pocztę z pięciu dni i wrzuciłam do kosza.
<BlessJah> to gmail ma kosza?
<bastetmilo> ma
<BlessJah> o, jest
<BlessJah> pod spamem
<BlessJah> zawsze jak próbowałem coś usunąć, trafiało do archiwizacji
<bastetmilo> kurczę, coś się chciałam Ciebie zapytać, ale nie mogę linka znaleźć
<qermit> o/
<mati75>  \o
<kriters> Jakie kanały jeszcze tutaja zyją?
<gjm> /list
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mogę coś się zapytać prywatnie?
<BlessJah> na query, jeśli bardzo prywatnie
<kriters> no list spore jest
<gjm> No to masz co przeglądać
<mati75> radzę zacząć od tych z końcówką -jp
<kriters> widze mati75 ze jeszcze na innych sieciach siedzisz
<mati75> żeby to jednej
<BlessJah> rose jako czasownik
<bastetmilo> wzrosły, wzrósł
<BlessJah> google translate <3
<BlessJah> rok wzrósł rzeźbą
<bastetmilo> co czytasz?
<mati75> jak zostać czarownicą - poradnik dla początkujących
<bastetmilo> year rose sculpture?
<BlessJah> The year 2006 rose to a monument
<bastetmilo> eh, przydało by się coś skrobnąć na blogaska
<bastetmilo> skrobnęłam
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<BlessJah> film, w którym możliwe jest podkręcenie kuli z pistoletu
<BlessJah> myślałem że takie rzeczy, to tylko w indiach
<jacekowski> jaki?
<BlessJah> coś o zabójcy
<BlessJah> że niby nadnaturalna zdolność do zabijania etc
<BlessJah> tak sobie błądzę po imdb
<BlessJah> dziwne
<BlessJah> czasem zrywa mi wifi, po podłączeniu nie zawsze sesja ssh chce działać
<BlessJah> mogę wysyłać, ale nie odbieram
<BlessJah> jhjhkklllfff[B`ping
<duck_> cześć
<duck_> żyjecie?
<duck_> Mam xubuntu, zainstalowałem menagera okien "mutter" włączyłem go komendą "mutter --replace" z domyślnego xfcowego. Bardzo mi się całość spodobała, jak zrobić żeby mutter stał się domyślny i nie wymagał wpisywanai w konsoli za każdym razem?
<BlessJah> zaraz poszukam
<CookieM_> wpisz to do aplikacji startowych: http://tnij.org/rm4b
<BlessJah> duck_: ^ CookieM_ podał
<duck_> dziękuję
<duck_> :)
<CookieM_> ale czy działa, pod tutorialem same opinie zawiedzionych użytkowników
<CookieM_> poszedł
<BlessJah> CookieM_: http://searchresearch1.blogspot.com/2012/08/wednesday-search-challenge-8112-where.htm
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dyr4wy3> (at searchresearch1.blogspot.com)
<CookieM_> ' Sorry, the page you were looking for in this blog does not exist. '
<BlessJah> http://searchresearch1.blogspot.com/2012/08/wednesday-search-challenge-8112-where.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bma86g8> (at searchresearch1.blogspot.com)
<BlessJah> to akurat dosyć prosta zagwozdka, jedyną przeszkodą jest to, że część stron jest po hiszpańsku
<CookieM_> zagadki dla wytrwałych
<BlessJah> ta jest prosta, tak na 5-10 minut, jak sie ma trochę szczęścia
<BlessJah> tak mi się skojarzyło, że znalazłem miejsce urodzenia jakiejś rzeźbiarki w chwilę, a nie mogłem znaleźć sposobu zastąpienia WM w sesji (tyle że chciałem to przez customową sesję a nie autostart z --replace zrobić)
<CookieM_> poddaję się, nie znam hiszpańskiego
<BlessJah> google translate, gość pracuje w google
<BlessJah> gdzieś tam wcześniej wkleił zdjęcie i pytał o numer do biura z którego zrobił to zdjęcie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-02
<CookieM_> tu to pewnie street view posłużyłoby pomocą
<BlessJah> też
<BlessJah> no i odbicie w szybie loga google
<BlessJah> widok z biura google w warszawie na wieżowiec tp i budynek PZU w tle
<BlessJah> rozłącza mnie co minutę
<BlessJah> robi się to wkurzające, 4 minutowy film (plus 20s reklama) oglądam juz kwadrans
<CookieM_> tak, sygnalizowałeś problem, nie pracowałem nigdy na wi-fi, tylko sztywne łącze
<BlessJah> zastanawiam się jak zdiagnozować gdzie leży problem
<BlessJah> chyba powinienem zacząć od wpięcia laptopa zamiast routera
<CookieM_> przypomniało mi się takie powiedzonko z jednej z kreskówek z cn: "i don't know what you're talking about, but i like your style"
<BlessJah> o/
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry]
<CookieM_> dzień dobry
<kriters> Siemka.
<CookieM_> czołem
<ChaosEngine> czołgime nawet
<ChaosEngine> *tankiem
 * bastetmilo dostała ochrzan od właścicielki mieszkania
<ChaosEngine> bastetmilo: coś zdemolowała?
<bastetmilo> ChaosEngine: no właśnie nic. Za sprzątanie mi się dostało :>
<bastetmilo> a właściwie jego brak.
<jacekowski> jak tak mozna w chlewiku mieszkac
<bastetmilo> Nie w chlewie, to sobie wypraszam.
<jacekowski> pokaz to ocenimy
<bastetmilo> etam. Ona nawet nie była w mieszkaniu, nic nie widziała, a mnie ochrzania.
<ChaosEngine> no to musi być naprawdę źle skoro zaocznie za burdel zebrałaś opieprz
<ChaosEngine> ale co ja tam wiem - też mam burdel
<bastetmilo> No właśnie nie jest.
<bastetmilo> Ale wspólokatorka jej nagadała, że brudne gary w zlewie i to chyba moje (nie moje jednak)
<bastetmilo> co było wredne, bo ja po tych brudasach myje gary, bo nie lubie gotować w syfie
<CookieM_> zawiść, panie, zawiść
<kriters> korzystal ktos z aircracka na ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> CookieM_: ano. Dlatego czas poszukać innego mieszkania ;)
<jacekowski> kriters: wpa nie zlamiesz
<albi> zna ktoś program na ubu do mierzenia zużytego transferu ?
<kriters> jacekowski: chodzi mi o web
<kriters> *wep
<jacekowski> wepa tez nie zlamiesz o ile nie masz karty odpowiedniej
<jacekowski> ew. zajmie ci to rok
<kriters> Bo kurcze zasalem aircracka rozpakowalem i nie moge zainstalowac http://wklej.org/id/802246/
<jacekowski> trudno
<jacekowski> z tym ci nikt nie pomoze
<albi> <albi> zna ktoś program na ubu do mierzenia zużytego transferu ?
<jacekowski> chcesz chakierowac wifi, radz se sam
<mati75> sudo ifconfig -a
<albi> nope
<mati75> albi: http://dug.net.pl/tekst/131/
<mati75> albi: http://mati75.eu/net.png przykład
<albi> oki dzięki :) jakiś punkt zaczepienia
<albi> po wpianiu # vnstat -u -i ppp0  nic się nie dzieje ...
<m477> jakiej karty?
<kriters> albi: dodaj to http://humdi.net/vnstat/init.d/debian/vnstat w /etc/init.d
<kriters> I bedzie smigac
<kriters> przed dodaniem                       rx      /      tx      /     total    /   estimated
<kriters>  eth0: Not enough data available yet.
<kriters>  wlan0: Not enough data available yet.
<albi> już coś tam pokazuje w konsoli :)
<kriters> po dodaniu jest ok                        rx      /      tx      /     total    /   estimated
<kriters>  eth0: Not enough data available yet.
<kriters>  wlan0:
<kriters>        Aug '12      5.68 MiB  /     296 KiB  /    5.97 MiB  /       0 KiB
<kriters>          today      5.68 MiB  /     296 KiB  /    5.97 MiB  /      --
<albi> init.d to folder
<albi> pod jaką nazwą ma być ten plik ?
<kriters> albi: tak
<kriters> tak jak nazwa programu
<kriters> tylko z roota musisz go edytowac
<kriters> skasuj tamto i wklej nowe
<albi> tak wszystko widzę, ale z roota czyli? mogę prosić o chociaż 2 szczegóły? :)
<bastetmilo> kriters: wklejaj jakoś to ładniej. Np. na pastebin.com
<kriters> bastetmilo: No przepraszam.
<kriters> http://wklej.org/id/802278/
<albi> u mnie jest to samo, dobra pewnie wystarczy. Dzięki
<albi> ... ale mógłby ktoś mi jeszcze powiedzieć jak zedytować chroniony plik ?
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<ftpd> Cześć.
<gjm> Cześć ftpd i bastetmilo
<Dudi> wiam, w którym pliku można było ręcznie zmienić kodowanie znaków w konsolo?
<Dudi> bo znowu mam konsolę z znakami jak by kombajn poniej przejechał
<gjm> Dudi: http://people.debian.org/~schultmc/locales.html
<Dudi> gjm, już to próbowałem
<Dudi> bez skutku..
<gjm> To coś popsułeś
<Dudi> taaa przy instalacji gitlabhq
<Dudi> już raz tak miałem, i naprawiłem
<Dudi> nie pamiętam właśnie w jakim pliku jest zapisane jakiej lokalizacji właśnie używasz, jest też tam kodowanie
<gjm> A dodałeś te kodowanie ISO?
<Dudi> to pierwsze na liście?
<Dudi> tak dodałem iso, po zakceptowaniu wraca do wybrania kodowania (dpkg-reconfigure locales)
<Dudi> gjm, wiesz w którym pliku można sobie podejrzeć jaką aktualnie masz loalizację?
<gjm> Nie pamiętam, nie używam debiana od dawna
<Dudi> cholera
<bastetmilo> mogę zrobic switcha w switchu?
<qermit> to zależy jak duży jest ten switch
<qermit> w switchu cisco napewno się zmieści jakiś dlink
<Dudi> Może ktoś wrzucić tu swój plik /etc/environment
<Dudi> gjm, z jakiej dystrybucji korzystasz?
<gjm> Z Archa
<Dudi> damn it
<ftpd> Dudi: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<ftpd> Jedyna linijka.
<Dudi> Kurde w takim razie to nie tutaj, powalona lolalizacja
<ftpd> No oczywiście, że nie tutaj.
<ftpd> Ustaw LC_ALL, ustaw LANG.
<m477> lolalizacja?
<gjm> m477: locale
<Dudi> ftpd, jak?
<ftpd> Dudi: Próbujesz to zrobić w konsoli, czy w Xach?
<Dudi> ftpd, konsoli
<ftpd> Jakie masz locale ustawione?
<qermit>  cat /etc/environment
<qermit> export EDITOR=vim
<ftpd> qermit: Ale po co /etc/environment?
<Dudi> ftpd, chwila
<qermit> ftpd: tak, wiem że teraz jest alternative, ale to stary system
<Dudi> ftpd, pl_PL ISO-8859-2 , pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8 i te podstawowe en
<ftpd> Ja pytam, jakie masz ustawione, a nie dostępne.
<ftpd> Dudi: http://xubuntu.blox.pl/2006/10/Polskie-znaki-w-konsolii.html - oczywiście takie rzeczy już robiłeś?
<Dudi> ftpd, nie mam console-tools
<Dudi> a przy próbie instalaci przerywa mi ( jeśli chce potwierdzić instalację )
<ftpd> To zainstaluj?
<Dudi> jw.
<ftpd> Nie stawiaj spacji przed znakami przestankowymi.
<ftpd> Pisz konkretnie. "Przerywa mi" powiedziało niezbyt wiele.
<Dudi> po apt-get install console-tools, pyta mnie KontynuowaÄ [T/n]?, naciskam t po czym wyskakuje komunikat Przerwano.
<ftpd> Naciśnij y
<ftpd> A nie t
<ftpd> (Lol.)
<Dudi> przerwane
<ftpd> Chyba się z Tobą nie dogadam.
<Dudi> naciskam y jak mówisz i efekt jest taki sam
<Dudi> Powiedz że po prostu nie wiesz co zrobić, a nie że się nie dogadasz.
<ftpd> i   console-tools                                                                     - Linux console and font utilities
<ftpd> Nie umiesz zainstalować prostego pakietu, to co mam robić dalej?
<ftpd> Zresztą. Wpisanie 'polskie znaki w konsoli ubuntu' w Google też Cię przerasta?
<m477> gjm: :(?
<Dudi> Tak przerasta mie wyszukanie w google, ale już zainstalowanie i znalezienie pokoju irca już nie. Brawo mistrzu za logikę
<qermit> Dudi: albo jesteś głupi albo głupi
<gjm> To logiczne
<qermit> Dudi: nawet nie umiesz słuchać starszych i bardziej doświadczonych osób, które tracą na ciebie swój cenny czas
<qermit> Dudi: zainstaluj sobie windowsa i idź z bogiem
<qermit> albo kup sobie makbuka
<Dudi> Czasmi naprawdę ten kanał powinien nazywać się chodź wyśmiejemy cie...
<bastetmilo> Dudi: oj zdziwiłbyś się jak latwe jest znalezienie tego kanału w porównaniu do znalezienia właściwego linka w google.
<bastetmilo> Kilka razy w tygodniu mamy na to przykłady.
<qermit> Dudi: nie, powinen sie nazywac - nie pomagamy bucom
<gjm> :)
<Dudi> Naprawdę myślicie że  od dwóch dni ani razu nie natrafiłem na console-tools w google?
<bastetmilo> Nie, no. Nie musimy się od razu od buców wyzywać.
<qermit> myślę że nie umiesz słuchać
<qermit> bastetmilo: a ja nikogo tak nie nazwałem
<Dudi> że ani razu nie użyłem dpkg-reconfigure locales
<qermit> bastetmilo: a ja nikogo tak nie nazwałem
<qermit> myślę że nie umiesz słuchać
<Dudi> no to słucham kiedy wskaż mi kiedy nie słuchałm pan ftpd
<Dudi> hmm?
<gjm> A po polsku?
<Dudi> słuchałem*
<bastetmilo> pana :>
<bastetmilo> panie ftpd, czemu pan taki niemiły jest? :)
<qermit> wydaje mi się że był dziś wyjątkowo miły
<Dudi> No bo skoro macie cenny czas to dziećmy nie jesteście, a że wódki nie piliśmy do per pan powinniśmy się zwracać.
<qermit> bastetmilo: mów do mnie pan
<Dudi> No chyab że ktoś tu ma tytuł doktora, magistra etc.
<bastetmilo> Właśnie. Proszę młodsze roczniki od dziś zwracać się do mnie per Pani.
<bastetmilo> chyba że piliście ze mną wódkę.
<gjm> Dudi: W ogóle jaki ten Debian? Sid?
<gjm> bastetmilo: Dobrze psze pani
<bastetmilo> Panie qermit, pana to też dotyczy :)
<qermit> dlaczego nie piłaś ze mną wódki
<Dudi> gjm, Debian 6 minimal - 32 bit
<qermit> tylko jakąś kawę
<gjm> No tuman
<bastetmilo> qermit: bo prowadziłeś
<qermit> gad demit
<bastetmilo> nastepnym razem
<Dudi> gjm, nic innego nie jest potrzebne dla serwera z ssh
<bastetmilo> chyba tylko dweller może mówić mi na Ty, bo on po prostu wypił moją delux :>
<gjm> Dudi: Czyli masz Squeeze, tak?
<Dudi> gjm, Nie, nie mam
<gjm> TO CO MASZ?!
<Dudi> gjm, a przez Squeeze miałeś na myśłi debiana?
<gjm> W tej chwili odmawiam współpracy
<Dudi> dobrze panienko
<qermit> oj po cienkim lodzie stąpasz
<bastetmilo> Dudi: chcesz, żeby było niemiło?
<dweller> :)
<qermit> taaaaak
<gjm> Ja jestem spokojny
<Dudi> łaaa dacie mi bana, to się posrałem
<qermit> po co bana
<qermit> wystarczy wyciszyć
<dweller> dajcie +r na kanał
<bastetmilo> Dudi: na bana trzeba zasłużyć. To ostatnie ostrzeżenie.
<dweller> i problem solved
<gjm> Dudi: Jesteś mistrzem w zadawaniu głupich pytań
<qermit> pewnie jak idize do urzędu to też pyskuje
<qermit> albo na poczte
<qermit> a dyrektorowi swojego gimnazium to pluje w twarz na dzieńdobry
<Dudi> qermit, Nie jestem pewnie ale właśnie postawiłeś ten kanał na równi z nieudolnymi urzędaszami.
<Dudi> qermit, żart o gimnazjium usłyszałeś w klasie/
<Dudi> ?
<bastetmilo> Dudi: pisz proszę poprawnie.
<qermit> no, jak przyszedlem cie odwiedzić
<gjm> Dobra, weź chłopak pisz po polsku
<ftpd> "Pokoju irca" <3
<Dudi> Bardzo chciałbym jeszcze się z wami po droczyć, ale na prawdę muszę naprawić to gówno.
 * qermit naprawia ten szit
<ftpd> Ej.
<ftpd> To był debian?
<qermit> tak
<bastetmilo> był
<ftpd> To niech idzie na #debian-pl?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: kwękał że tam nikogo nie ma
<bastetmilo> i kurz tylko
<gjm> 13:53 < Dudi> gjm, a przez Squeeze miałeś na myśłi debiana?
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> A pokazał jakiegokolwiek configa?
<gjm> To jest mistrz
<ftpd> Czy tylko 'mi nie działa'?
<gjm> Nic, zupełnie
<qermit> nic nie chciał pokazać
<ftpd> No to lajt.
<ftpd> Patrzcie to, będę teraz kłamał:
<ftpd> Szkoda, że mu nie działa :(
<gjm> Dobra, to teraz się ponudzimy
<gjm> Ale mamy zgraną ekipę :3
<bastetmilo> Dziś wszystkie pokoje na piętrze zostają uraczone przepięknymy wiązankami z moich ust, gdzie głównie powtarza się słowo na "ch".
<gjm> Chałwa?
<qermit> chcica
 * qermit runs
<bastetmilo> może być. "działaj do kredki nędzy ty chałwo pogilgotana"
<bastetmilo> "Ty chałwo! Czemu nie działasz?!"
<gjm> Znaczy popędzasz ich?
<qermit> mówiłem że chcica
<qermit> mówi do Wacława
<bastetmilo> Nie, no. Tak wołam na skrypt...
<gjm> I co? Pewnie nie słucha?
<qermit> tylko Wacław się już zmęczył
<bastetmilo> qermit: mentalnie Cię ignoruje.
<qermit> :/
 * qermit idzie płakać
<bastetmilo> Nie ogarniam tego co napisał drugi programista - zastanawiam się jak i gdzie wcisnąć żeby coś mi przyjmowało wartość na starcie.
<qermit> bastetmilo: użyj magicznych stałych
<bastetmilo> żeby on jeszcze komentarze pisał
<bastetmilo> qermit: nie, bo ta wartość będzie się potem zmieniac
<ftpd> Btw. ten cały Dudi.
<ftpd> On pewnie fonta tylko nie miał.
<qermit> ftpd: do serwera SSH?
<ftpd> A on to zdalnie robił?
<qermit> pewnie nie miał poprawnie /etc/locale.gen ani /etc/default/locale
<qermit> ftpd: spytaj sie go na priv
<ftpd> Ojej, czester :(
<bastetmilo> co z nim?
<qermit> nie wiem
<ftpd> No, miał ciszunię.
<bastetmilo> no bo się rzucał
<qermit> podejrzewam że on i wizard cierpią na tą samą chorobę
<gjm> Nie, myślał że nie rozumiem jego "sarkazmu"
<ftpd> Ja go mam na tym samym piętrze.
<qermit> wizarda?
<bastetmilo> czestera
<bastetmilo> ftpd: czesio to Twój koleś?
<kriters> Cos do ftp jakiś klijent? pocecacie coś.
<bastetmilo> filezilla
<qermit> kriters: pisze sie klient
<kriters> qermit: no tak
<qermit> kriters: polecam lftp
<bastetmilo> gFTP
<qermit> konsolowy
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Współpracownik.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Znaczy, ta sama firma.
<kriters> Dzieki.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ja wiem, że ta sama firma. Pytanie było inne - chyba, że to co napisałeś opisuje całe wasze relacje.
<ftpd> Pracuje w innym dziale.
<ftpd> On jest service desk, czyli 1. linia wsparcia.
<ftpd> Ja admin, czyli 2-3.
<qermit> czester odbiera maile
<qermit> a ftpd gra w unerala
<qermit> ftpd: tak?
<ftpd> Nie, w muda.
<gjm> W bierki
<m477> zeby z winda sie polaczyc przez ssh to musi byc cygwin albo cos takiego zainstalowane?
<Voldenet> CO
<Voldenet> services for unix
<Voldenet> powinieneś mieć
<Voldenet> zresztą to też kwestia serwera ssh
<ftpd> Musi być sshd.
<ftpd> A skąd je weźmiesz, to Twoja sprawa.
<Voldenet> http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<Voldenet> nie, nie musisz mieć cywgina
<Voldenet> a tak ogólnie
<Voldenet> cygwin to najgorszy shit
<qermit> m477: a po co ssh?
<m477> qermit: a co innego sugerujesz vnc?
<albatr> cześć mam pytanie
<gjm> Tak?
<albatr> zainstalowalem sobie gruba i co mam zrobić żeby winda była na pierwszym miejscu jako domyślny
<ftpd> Po co nas o tym informujesz? Po prostu je zdaj :(
<qermit> m477: tradycyjny rdesktop
<m477> Voldenet: to ze cygwin to shit to wiem
<gjm> albatr: Wyedytuj /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Voldenet> m477: większość opensource'a jest na windowsa skompilowana
<Voldenet> wystarczy poszperać
<Voldenet> jak openssh, co powyżej dałem
<gjm> Albo użyj: startupmanager
<m477> oblukam
<qermit> m477: dlaczego nie chcesz RDP użyć?
<m477> qermit: gdzie tak napisalem?
<albatr> Nie można wyświetlić zawartości katalogu. . .
<ftpd> Jakiego katalogu?
<ftpd> Wyedytuj plik. uruchom edytor i wyedytuj plik. Z roota.
<albatr> w folderze boot mam bezpośrednie pliki grub i burg bez rozszerzeń
<gjm> Zdefinuj: bezpośrednie
<gjm> Jak to dobrze że mam:
<gjm> 14:31 gjm@acer:~ $ grub --version
<gjm> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<albatr> grub customizer odpaliłem
<albatr> reload :)
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> cze
<ftpd> Jeszcze raz napisz.
<tajwanuser> nie
<bastetmilo> no nie wstydź się :>
<tajwanuser> przy Tobie nie moge;)
<bastetmilo> przecież Cie nie ugryzę
<tajwanuser> bastet, pamietasz nasza rozmowe o relacja damsko-meskich jakis czas temu?:P
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: a jakże miałby zapomnieć.
<bastetmilo> s/./?/
<bastetmilo> dobrze zrobilam?
<tajwanuser> co dobrze?:>
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: wczoraj dziewczyna wyslala mi smsa, ze chce zebym do niej przyjechal i zebysmy poszli na spacer - co bys mi radzila zrobic w takiej sytuacji?:D
<tajwanuser> kolo 22 to bylo;)
<tajwanuser> zw, windows
<ftpd> 16:19:39 |        ftpd @ | He he. Właśnie miałem zgłoszenie, że koleś instaluje system na nowych maszynach i internet nie działa.
<ftpd> 16:19:53 |        ftpd @ | Adresował sieć 1.1.1.0/25 od 1.1.1.130, bo tak mu pasowało.
<ftpd> Kocham ludzi.
<bastetmilo> a mój klient stawia spacje przed przecinkami :>
<lisu> re
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: kropka to dowolny znak, musisz ucieczkować
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: hm. podwójne /?
<bastetmilo> s//./?/ tak?
<BlessJah> echo 'z kropka na koncu.' | sed 's/./?/'
<BlessJah> metoda prob i bledow albo manuali
<Zippa> hej
<ftpd> 16:43:08 |        ftpd @ | Lol2: on to robił dlatego, że w innym racku ma maszyny w 2.2.2.128/25 i chciał mieć tak samo - główna maszyna projektu A: .130, główna maszyna projektu  B: .130. I tak dalej.
<BlessJah> to czemu 1.1.1.0/25 robil???
<ftpd> Typ ma dwa projekty, dostał do tego maszyny w osobnych rackach + do każdego /25 na adresy.
<ftpd> W jednej szafie ma 1.1.1.0/25, w drugie 2.2.2.128/25
<ftpd> Bo "tak wyszło".
<BlessJah> ach, odgórnie mu .0/25 narzucono
<ftpd> Tak.
<Zippa> Wubi zrobił u mnie strajk
<Voldenet> `strajk`?
<Zippa> Kubuntu nie chcę się ściągnąć wychodzi error
<ftpd> No, to się dowiedzieliśmy.
<Voldenet> `error wychodzi niedziałą`
<Voldenet> czuję się jak w pięknych czasach, kiedy jeszcze programiści microsoftu prowadzili dokładne debugowanie
<Voldenet> try { (*hInstallApplication)() } catch { MessageBox(NULL, L"Wystąpił błąd", "Wystąpił błąd", 0); }
<Voldenet> BO TAK
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: odpowiedzialas cos wczesniej?:P
<tajwanuser> bo poszedlem
<Voldenet> powiedzcie mi jak schłodzić kompa jak na zewnątrz jest 40 stopni
<Voldenet> :{
<Voldenet> Nie, nie mam ciekłego azotu
<Voldenet> mam tylko ciepły azot
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: nie
<m477> znow ten cieply azot?
<m477> o chlodzeniu wodą to panie ześ nie slyszal?
<tajwanuser> heh
<tajwanuser> co Ty masz za sprzet oO
<tajwanuser> ze nie daje rady:P
<m477> raczej co na nim robi
<creat> hej wszystkim :)
<tajwanuser> czesc
<lisu> ftpd: kojarzysz woczrajszy motyw z cronem? miałeś rację... zechlany skrypt, ale tylko podmiana polecenia i po sprawie.
<creat> Mozecie mi cos poradzic? Zainstalowalem dzisiaj ubuntu 12.04 ale jestem nie zadowolony. Wydaje mi sie ze system lepiej mi smigal na wersji 11.04 oraz 11.10 Czy wazne jest aktualizacja do nowszej wersji? Czy moge sobie smigac na wersji 11.10?
<lisu> creat: nikt ci nie zabroni starszej wersji używać.
<creat> No ja wiem o tym. Ale mi chodzi o priorytety. Czy wazne jest uzywanie coraz to nowszych wersji. Czy duzo zmieniaja lub sa bardziej wspierane?
<BigBen_> czesc
<BigBen_> ktos z was instalowal Panda 3D SDK pod najnowszym ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> re
<BlessJah> hm... opera od tygodnia nie odbiera maili
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: napisz do tadzika. On tam ma teraz chody :>
<BlessJah> gdzie, w operze?
<bastetmilo> tak
<BlessJah> $ grep opera pacman.log |tail -n 1
<BlessJah> [2012-06-14 19:59] upgraded opera (11.64-1 -> 12.00-1)
<BlessJah> po co, jak to nie o operę chodzi
<bastetmilo> pff
<BlessJah> lol, zwiesił się (chyba) Xorg
<BlessJah> ssh, reboot, okazuje się, że wyczyściło mi /root/.bash_history, w logu nie ma nic o zwisie, nie wiem co się dzieje
<CookieM_> BlessJah na roocie siedzisz czy co?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> zresztą sporo aplikacji się na roota byczy, vlc natenprzykład
<bastetmilo> własnie. Ktoś mi coś poleci do oglądania? Tylko nie Batmana najnowszego.
<m477> batman poprzedni
<bastetmilo> nie, nie. Juz widziałam poprzednie, dlatego nie chce ogladac najnowszego.
<BlessJah> CookieM_: # chromium
<BlessJah> [1374:1374:2289596621:ERROR:chrome_browser_main_extra_parts_gtk.cc(51)] Startup refusing to run as root.
<CookieM_> to jest chyba wymuszanie pracy pod rootem, aplikacja sama się przed tym broni
<bastetmilo> awww. Nudze się.
<gjm> Re
<bastetmilo> tak się nudzę, że znów zaczęłam palić :/
<CookieM_> bastetmilo to znaczy że podjęłaś walkę z nałogiem?
<bastetmilo> CookieM_: tak sobie myslę, że papierosy wypalone przezemnie przez ostatni rok moge policzyc na palcach obu rąk.
<bastetmilo> i tak... przez ostatnie 6-7 lat?
<CookieM_> aha, czyli tak sobie podpalasz tylko
<bastetmilo> no dokładnie :)
<bastetmilo> oj, bedzie dziś w nocy burza
<CookieM_> u nas na Podlasiu spokojnie
<bastetmilo> paczcie jaki mam ładny ksiezyc https://dl.dropbox.com/u/152848/2012-08-02%2020.45.20.jpg
<CookieM_> ile żurawi,miasto under construction widzę
<bastetmilo> ostatnio naliczyłam chyba z 10 w zasiegu wzroku
<CookieM_> a księżyc zaiste różowiutki
<arcanone> Witam
<arcanone> Walczył ktoś z uruchomieniem League of Legends na ubuntu ?
<CookieM_> tu jest jakiś tutorial: http://tnij.org/rngx
<BlessJah> czym to zdjęcie robiłaś?
<bastetmilo> htc wildfire. Wiem, jest okropnej jakości.
<BlessJah> 5 mega
<bastetmilo> co z tego że 5 mega. Pare lat temu mielismy sony erikssona i miał 3.2 mega a zdjęcia robił rewelacyjne
<BlessJah> tak, właśnie to komentuję
<BlessJah> wciskają 5 mega na matrycę o powierzchni milimetra kwadratowego
<bastetmilo> przepraszam. miał 2mega i robił takie fotki https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tf8Uq6E66M0/RvS88xJHcAI/AAAAAAAAAKw/lJ92v2GnjSI/s687/DSC00012.JPG
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c6bcy7w> (at lh6.googleusercontent.com)
<BlessJah> to jest makro
<BlessJah> moja E5 robi fajne zdjęcia, pod warunkiem że stoję minimum pół metra od obiektu
<BlessJah> fixed focus
<bastetmilo> htc robi także makra do bani
<bastetmilo> to po prostu jest kiepski aparat w praktycznie kazdych warunkach
<bastetmilo> ale i tak go sprzedaje i dostane ZTE
<qermit> po co komu aparat w telefonu?
<BlessJah> qermit: dokładnie po to
<BlessJah> żeby był aparat w telefonie
<bastetmilo> qermit: żeby nie nosic cały czas lustrzanki :>
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: właśnie dokładnie na odwrót
<qermit> no, tak
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: żeby nosic lustrzanke?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> żeby był aparat w telefonie
<BlessJah> telefon masz zawsze przy sobie, i tylko po to jest w nim aparat
<bastetmilo> do tego samego zmierzam, a Ty mówisz że nie...
<szkodnik_> moj przedpotopowy telefon robi adziewne zdjecia :P
<bastetmilo> ciekawe jakie fotki robi desire z i nokia n900
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: aparat w komórce, żeby nie nosić lustrzanki?
<BlessJah> to dwa zupełnie różne urządzenia
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mówiłam o sobie. Osobie która posiada tylko lustrzankę i aparat w telefonie.
<bastetmilo> I lubi robić zdjecia tego co spotyka na swojej drodze
<BlessJah> nie przetłumaczysz
<bastetmilo> nie, to Ty nie rozumiesz chyba.
<BlessJah> nie, ja mówię o normalnych ludziach
<bastetmilo> A ja mówiłam o sobie. Po co mi aparat w telefonie.
<CookieM_> lustrzanki już powoli odchodzą do lamusa, teraz wymyślono jakieś bezlustrzankowce
<bastetmilo> No ale ja nie jestem normalna :>
<bastetmilo> was?
<BlessJah> do tego o czym mówisz są kompakty
<qermit> lustrzanka nie lustrzanka i tak najważniejszy jest obiektyw
<CookieM_> tak jest, o kompakty chodziło
<qermit> kompakt cięzko się trzyma jeżeli obiektyw jest zbyt wielki
<bastetmilo> i śmiesznie to wygląda :>
<jacekowski> CookieM_: lustrzanki dlugo nie odejda do lamusa
<jacekowski> CookieM_: MILC/EVIL nie maja dosyc waznych zalet lustrzanek
<jacekowski> CookieM_: czyli wizjer przez obiektyw
<jacekowski> CookieM_: te bezlusterkowce to kompakty z wiekszym sensorem i wymienna optyka
<CookieM_> przyznaję, że trochę się zapędziłem w swojej opinii na ten temat
<jacekowski> co poprawia jakosc obrazu znacznie, ale dalej ma to cala reszte ograniczen kompaktow
<jacekowski> co prawda dodaja do nich jeszcze np. hybrydowy AF, znaczy sie na podstawie fazy i kontrastu
<jacekowski> ale to dalej jest tylko troche lepszy kompakt
<jacekowski> a taki J1 kosztuje wiecej niz D3100
<CookieM_> jednak system luster sprawia, że lustrzanki są bardziej narażone na uszkodzenia mechaniczne, czyż nie?
<jacekowski> jedno lustro
<jacekowski> i nie az tak bardzo
<jacekowski> lustrzanki duzo wytrzymaja
<jacekowski> to w wiekszosci metalowe body jest
<jacekowski> a nie plastik
<jacekowski> a na dodatek wszystko oblozone gruba guma zeby sie lepiej trzymalo w rece
<jacekowski> jak mi moj stary EOS 5 spadl
<jacekowski> i to mocno przywalilo
<jacekowski> to nie lustro padlo
<CookieM_> a jak z głośnością? pamiętam, że analogowe były dość głośne
<jacekowski> tylko wyrwalo mocowanie obiektywu
<jacekowski> ale to mocno zaje****
<jacekowski> reszta dzialala
<jacekowski> tylko obiektywu nie dalo zamontowac
<jacekowski> CookieM_: cyfrowe tez glosne
<jacekowski> CookieM_: dokladnie tak samo jak analogowe - dzwiek przewijanego filmu
<CookieM_> myślałem, że mechanizm obracania lustrem tak hałasuje
<bastetmilo> przy lustrzankach słychać jeszcze ten charaktersystyczny trzask
<jacekowski> to byl minus
<jacekowski> a nie myslnik
<jacekowski> CookieM_: lustro jest dosyc ciche
<jacekowski> CookieM_: migawka jest naglosniejsza
<bastetmilo> kiedys znajomej sie ksiądz pytal, czy może wyłączyć ten dzwięk na czas mszy :>
<qermit> CookieM_: umówmy się, do profesjonalnych zdjęć jedynie lustrzanki
<jacekowski> CookieM_: poza tym, jak ci bardzo zalezy to mozna liveview robic i operowac tym jak kompaktem
<BlessJah> w komórkach nie można
<BlessJah> :D
<qermit> nawet do filmowania używają lustrzanek ostatnio
<bastetmilo> ano
<jacekowski> CookieM_: w sensie lustro podniesione na stale do gory, i masz tylko dzwiek migawki, albo robi to cyfrowo
<qermit> CookieM_: a profesionalistę stać na rozwalenie sobie lustrzanki
<bastetmilo> no jasne. Rzucaja jak popadnie obiektywami za 7 koła
<CookieM_> tak, w sumie lustrzanka zarabia na siebie
<qermit> bastetmilo: nie muszą rzucać, bo mają do każdego obiektywu inny korpus
<BlessJah> nie zmieniają kart, tylko body
<BlessJah> sprytne
<qermit> obiektywów
<BlessJah> qermit: kart też
<bastetmilo> qermit: oczywiscie - 3-4 obiektywy do każdego body, i noszą zawsze to wszystko
<qermit> 1 obiektyw - 1 body
<jacekowski> taka migawka w aparacie osiaga predkosci rzedu 12.5m/s
<bastetmilo> tak. 4 obiektywy, 4 cholernie ciezkie body
<bastetmilo> jasne
<jacekowski> 2 obiektywy
<jacekowski> i 2 body
<BlessJah> po prostu obwieszają się 2-3 aparatami
<jacekowski> znaczy sie 2 body z obiektywami
<jacekowski> ew. jeszcze jakis jeden obiektyw
<jacekowski> nic wiecej sie nie zabiera
<jacekowski> jak ktos jest obwieszony 4 aparatami to to nie jest pro
<qermit> właśnie, po co komu 4 obiektywy
<jacekowski> pro bedzie mial mniej sprzetu bo wie dokladnie czego bedzie potrzebowal
<BlessJah> http://www.fotoreporterzy.swinoujscie.pl/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/08.01.11r-002_800x531_2048x1359_2048x1359_2048x1359.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cml2l4v> (at www.fotoreporterzy.swinoujscie.pl)
<jacekowski> a dwa, zawsze mozna podbiec troche
<qermit> jeden do bliskich, jeden do dalszych zdjęć
<BlessJah> aspirujący do pro kupuje sobie zoom
<BlessJah> i wystarczy mu jeden
<qermit> jacekowski: ten po środku jest pożyczony
<qermit> od tego kto robił zdjęcie
<qermit> przeciętnemu lamusowi starczy dobry kompakt
<bastetmilo> pro sro - aparat to tylko narzędzie. Jak się nie umie zdjęć robić to i 10 obiektywów nie pomoże.
<BlessJah> co innego taki fotoreporter stojący za bramką
<qermit> i przeczytanie instrukcji obsługi
<jacekowski> pro moze i ma duzo obiektywow ale nosi 2 gora
<albatr> Cześć mam pytanie :)
<qermit> albatr: nie teraz
<BlessJah> lol
<jacekowski> jak qermit zauwazyl do bliskich i dalekich, a wszystko po srodku zawsze mozna podbiec dalej/blizej
<bastetmilo> albatr: nie przeszkadzaj
<BlessJah> qermit++
<qermit> albatr: pytaj i nie zadawaj głupich pytań o pytanie
<albatr> jak do tej pory raz tylko pysk otworzyłem
<jacekowski> qermit: kompakty maja gowniane matryce
<qermit> jacekowski: wszystkie aparaty mają te same matryce
<jacekowski> lustrzanki maja wieksze
<bastetmilo> dobra panowie, ja się żegam bo mi się matryce same zamykają
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<jacekowski> a to na wprost oznacza mniej szumu
<qermit> jacekowski: przeciętnemu użytkownikowi nie potrzeba większego niż 1/3.2 cala
<qermit> jacekowski: siła lustrzanki tkwi w obiektywie przecież
<jacekowski> najtansza lustrzanka to APS-C matryce ktora jest 1.6x mniejsza niz full frame ( czyli 35mm filmu ekwiwalent)
<jacekowski> qermit: nie
<jacekowski> qermit: nie tylko
<jacekowski> qermit: matryca tez pomaga
<jacekowski> qermit: bo dobra matryca pozwoli ci wyciagnac iso 6400 bez szumow
<CookieM_> dobranoc \o
<qermit> jacekowski: to zrób zdjęcie przez dziurkę od szpilki i przez obiektyw lustrzanki
<qermit> na super matrycy
<jacekowski> qermit: tu chodzi o szumy
<qermit> a ja myślałem że o gęstość optyczną
<jacekowski> tez
<albatr> co Wy tak na tę matrycę. Lepsza jakość na rozmiarze.
<jacekowski> ale dobra matryca daje to ze mozesz miec krotsze czasy naswietlania
<qermit> oczywiście, że nie upakujemy XXX megapikseli na 1cm kwadratowym
<jacekowski> ew. wymaga mniej swiatla zeby dac przyzwoite zdjecie
<jacekowski> qermit: jak nie
<jacekowski> qermit: popacz na komorki
<jacekowski> qermit: ja mam 12mpix
<jacekowski> qermit: na 3mm^2 bodajze
<qermit> i pewnie robisz zdjęcia jakością dorównujące 2mpix kamerom
<qermit> jacekowski: robiłeś test?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> gowniane zdjecia
<jacekowski> bo sensor jest malutki
<qermit> http://www.bealecorner.com/trv900/respat/eia1956-small.jpg ?
<jacekowski> i optyka gowniana
<qermit> no i po co tobie te 12 megapikseli
<jacekowski> bo dali
<jacekowski> w luszczance mam 14
<qermit> ja mam 5mpx a myślę że robi zdjęcia maks QVGA
<jacekowski> qermit: matryca ma wplyw na zdjecie, i pieknym dowodem na to sa testy J1/V1 z obiektywami z normalnych aparatow
<qermit> jacekowski: nie mówię że nie ma znaczenia
<qermit> znaczenie ma też temperatura matrycy
<qermit> o czym mało kto mówi
<jacekowski> akurat wiekszosc ludzi ktorzy maja dslr i sie interesuja cos to wiedza ze ma wplyw
<jacekowski> ale nie ma wplywu temperatura az tak bardzo teraz z CMOS matrycami jak miala z CCD
<qermit> ale nadal ma
<BlessJah> CookieM_: w sumie, pamiętasz z google to zdjęcie z wczoraj? z tp i pzu?
<CookieM_> tak, niestety nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na pytanie
<BlessJah> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/152848/2012-08-02%2020.45.20.jpg
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> jeśli chodzi o pomnik, to mogę ci powiedzieć
<BlessJah> CookieM_: szukamy?
<CookieM_> nie jestem niestety wytrwały, to jedna z moich największych wad
<BlessJah> ile może być kościołów we wrocławiu?
<mati75> ~10
<BlessJah> oj, więcej
<BlessJah> na oko szacuję że 3x tyle
<BlessJah> choć dużo też google zwraca na mapie duszpasterstw i plebanii
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2RL_30snP0
<jacekowski> w colchester sa 4 koscioly ( miasto 200k ludzi )
<jacekowski> z czego 2 polskie
<BlessJah> dużo zabytków, poza tym są kościoły różnych wyznań
<jacekowski> sa scjentolodzy chyba
<jacekowski> i science costam
<jacekowski> https://plus.google.com/112339525802435545242/about?gl=uk&hl=en
<jacekowski> co to jest, nie mam zielonego pojecia
<BlessJah> christian science?
<BlessJah> to chyba nie scjentolodzy
<jacekowski> scjentolodzy sa tez, ale gdzies indziej
<jacekowski> niedaleko mnie
<apchegg> zna sie ktos na apache?
<apchegg> jestes ktos?
<Voldenet> ja
<Voldenet> a co
<Voldenet> jak masz pytanie
<Voldenet> to zadaj pytanie, apchegg
<Voldenet> a nie zadajesz pytanie o możliwość zadania pytania
<Voldenet> Niech żyje zdecydowanie. Zyskałeś odznaczenie "Facet z PMS"
<apchegg> mialem maly problem z apache2   je usunolem lecz teraz php mi nie dziala i nie wiem co zrobic ;/
<apchegg> juz etz wywalalem php i instalowalem lecz po restarcie apache dalej nie dziala
<apchegg> tez*
<BlessJah> bardzo chaotycznie
<apchegg> wiem xD
<BlessJah> zrozumiałem, że usunąłeś apache2, i przestało działać php
<gjm> Iks De detektor
<apchegg> kombinowalem dzis z virtualhostami i tak zjebalem konfiguracje ze postanowielm wywalic aapche2 i wgarc na nowa lecz po instalacji php nie dziala
<apchegg> lepiej ?
<apchegg> i nie wiem jak to naprawic
<apchegg> apache2*
<gjm> apchegg: Słownictwo
<apchegg> przepraszam ale troche mnie ponosi bo juz 3 godziny kombinuje
<BlessJah> usuń z --purge
<apchegg> apt-get remove --purge php5 ?
<BlessJah> apt-get purge
<apchegg> chyba cos jeszcze zepsulem ;p
<apchegg> root@ns236471:~# apt-get purge php5
<apchegg> E: Nie uda³o siê otworzyæ pliku blokady /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu)
<apchegg> E: Nie uda³o siê zablokowaæ katalogu administracyjnego (/var/lib/dpkg/), czy jeste¶ rootem?
<apchegg> wiecie jak to naprawic?
<gjm> Nie masz uruchomionego synaptica?
<BlessJah> zdecydowanie zbyt dawno nie miałem kontaktu z ubuntu
<apchegg> nie
<apchegg> pzred tym bledem wpisalem to root@ns236471:~# apt-cache php5
<apchegg> i teraz m ito wywale ;p
<apchegg> przed*
<gjm> A sprawdź ps -e
<gjm> Tfu
<gjm> "ps -e | grep aapt
<gjm> Kurde
<gjm> ps -e | grep apt
<gjm> Jakie lagi
<apchegg> nic sie nie pokazalo
<gjm> A z sudo robisz?
<apchegg> nie z roota wszystko
<BigBen_> ktos z was uzywa tora albo freenetu? porzebna jest taka osoba do programu radiowego
<gjm> Dobra, nie wiem ale idę spać. Nie szaleć mi tu
<CookieJar> o/
<CookieJar> chcę zrobić takie coś prawdopodobnie skrypt: 1. sprawdza czy jest wpięty kabel eth, jak tak po próbuje się połączyć, jeśli sie nie uda lub nie ma kabla to 2. sprawdza wifi, próbuje się połączyć z znanymi AP, jak się nie uda to 3. sprawdza czy jest połączenie via bluetooth z telefonem, który pracuje jako modem gsm. Ponadto w momencie podpięcia kabla przerzuca się z gsm/wifi na eth
<CookieJar> ktoś ma jakiś pomysł jak się za to zabrać?
<BlessJah> `g how to check whether ethernet cable is plugged
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: linux - How to detect the physical connected state of a network cable ...: <http://tinyurl.com/6rev7pe>
<CookieJar> BlessJah: dobra a wifi?
<BlessJah> iwlist
<CookieJar> okay...
<CookieJar> zostaje najwieksze dziadostwo -> modem przez bluetooth via ppp0
<BlessJah> apchegg: znajdź pakiet, który zainstalował config który spsułeś, usuń go apt-get purge, jeśli zostały configi to je też usuń
<BlessJah> i zainstaluj na nowo
<BlessJah> CookieJar: umiesz się przez niego z palca łączyć?
<CookieJar> BlessJah: jeszcze nie
<BlessJah> no to 2/3 skryptu na razie możesz napisać
<CookieJar> na win7 działa bo mam soft od nokii oryginalny
<BlessJah> networkmanager umie
<BlessJah> z s60 przynajmniej
<CookieJar> nie mam networkmanagera
<BlessJah> czemu?
<BlessJah> NM umie wszystko czego potrzebujesz
<BlessJah> idę oglądać film
<CookieJar> korzystałem z wicd jak narazie
<BlessJah> wicd umie priorytetować kabel nad wifi
<BlessJah> ale nie wiem jak z bluetoothem
<CookieJar> nie umie właśnie
<BlessJah> w sensie że przełączyć się, jak wepniesz kabel?
<BlessJah> tego może nie umieć
<CookieJar> nie umie bluetootha
<BlessJah> no tak, bluetootha może nie umieć
<BlessJah> ach, ty jeszcze niczym się po bluetooth nie połączyłeś, poza windowsem
<BlessJah> idę film oglądać
<BlessJah> CookieJar: jak nie wiesz jak się z palca z wifi/eth łączyć, to napisz, być może jeszcze dzisiaj wyślę ci mój stary skrypt
<CookieJar> BlessJah: wiem jak się z palca łączyć
 * CookieJar idzie w kime
<zelek> miec problem i szukac pomoc :P  The system is running in low-graphics mode  bla ... bla... You will beed to configure these yourself         :D karta Ati ;d
<zelek> i mam konsole i koniec :D
<DaZ> kup nvidie
<Voldenet> a ja mam ati i mi wszystko elegancko działa
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-03
<lisu> dzien dobry
<Ponuts_Alv> hej ho
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> O. Chop-Chop znowu rekrutuje. Widzę że tym razem mocno obniżyli poprzeczkę i nawet studentów biorą.
<Ponuts_Alv> :>
<bastetmilo> Ale mają ładne widełki - jakby nie to, że jestem u nich spalona to był wysłała CV :)
<jacekowski> a co zrobilas
<Ponuts_Alv> gdzie maja ladne widelki?
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: już tam składałam CV... No i powiedzmy drugi etap rekrutacji mocno olałam.
<jacekowski> nie beda pamietac pewnie
<jacekowski> poza tym, jak sa zdesperowani jak chca studentow to raczej nie bedzie problemu
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: myślisz? Przecież mają pewnie baze tych, którzy starają się u nich o pracę.
<bastetmilo> kurde, chciałabym u nich pracować, chociaż oni tak naprawdę robią masówkę
<bjfs> może podaj innego mejla to będziesz miała nowy wpis w tej bazie ;P
<bastetmilo> bjfs: i co? Inne dane w CV dać? :)
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: ta, ale sa zdesperowani
<jacekowski> zadna normalna firma nie bierze studentow na normalne stanowiska
<bjfs> czasem drobna kombinacja pozwala obejsc system (zreszta rodacy to maja we krwi)
<jacekowski> nikt nie ma systemu zadnego
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: na pewno nie puszcza ich na głęboką wodę, tam mają 2 miesiac szkoleń pod nadzorem senior developerów
<jacekowski> doswiadczonego programisty nie trzeba szkolic
<jacekowski> nie az tak bardzo jak studenta
<bjfs> jacekowski: jak student ma doswiadczenie w projektach to czemu nie? znajomy konczyl politologie i jest PM'em, choc infe dopiero zaczal studiowacc ;p
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: ja na studiach miałam już realizacje - i takie własne, i komercyjne.
<kriters> Siema
<bastetmilo> Patrząc na mój poziom wtedy to zapowiadałam się na całkiem niezłego web developera.
<bastetmilo> No ale wszytsko wzieło w łeb.
<Ponuts_Alv> web devel :d
<Ponuts_Alv> oksymoron troszke :)
<bjfs> mnie wkrecili w rekrutacje na stanowisko seniorskie programisty, choc sam wiem, ze dla mnie jest juniorskie; zabawnie bylo, ale zapraszaja ponownie ;p poki co zostaje przy drobnej admince (:
<Ponuts_Alv> bjfs: jaki jezyk?
<Ponuts_Alv> pewnie java --'
<bjfs> ta, jee
<Ponuts_Alv> nie kumam tej popularnosci javy
<bjfs> przyczyny sa bardziej biznesowe, niz techniczne; zaleta taka, ze dobrze placa ;p
<Ponuts_Alv> coz, cieszy mnie tylko ze cpp sie trzyma
<zelas> Czy moze mi ktos powiedzieć jak i jakie sterowniki zainstalowac na 12.04  pod HD7660G+  + 7470M ?
<Ponuts_Alv> chcesz sterowniki do ramu? :d
<Ponuts_Alv> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sterowniki+HD7660G+ubuntu
<Ponuts_Alv> powinni uczyc obslugi google od podstawowki
<jacekowski> linux chyba jeszcze tych hybrydowych kart nie umie
<Ponuts_Alv> to jest jakas zintegrowana amd?
<Ponuts_Alv> jezeli zintegr to zapomnij o wydajnosci a tymbardziej pod linuksem
<ftpd> Cze.
<bastetmilo> cze
<Ponuts_Alv> no to elo
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> o/
<ftpd> gjm: o/
<ftpd> bastetmilo: \o/
<bastetmilo>  /o/
<ftpd> Łaj em si ej
<bastetmilo> \o\
<Ponuts_Alv> spam style
<mati75> \m
<bastetmilo>  ale się cieszę że dołoże dziś 4gb RAM, bo dwa i zintegrowana karta graficzna to na Ubuntu za mało
<gjm> Jakie masz Ubu? x86?
<bastetmilo> nie
<bastetmilo> 64
<gjm> A, to luz
<Ponuts_Alv> ja nie rozumiem po co ludzie zubu korzystaja
<Ponuts_Alv> skoro tak zasobozerne
<Ponuts_Alv> --'
<Ponuts_Alv> jak ktos jest cieniasem to niech se minta postawi
<gjm> Tak w ogóle to kto Ty jesteś?
<gjm> Przyłazisz na kanał Ubuntu i pytasz po co ludzie z niego korzystają
<bastetmilo> Ponuts_Alv: bo jest wygodne. Bo stawiam i mogę praktycznie od razu pracować.
<bastetmilo> a teraz cicho, bo 3 raz nagrywam to samo :/
<Ponuts_Alv> bastetmilo: to wez Minta
<Ponuts_Alv> tez na pokladzie wszystko
<Ponuts_Alv> Sabayon tez
<Ponuts_Alv> i wiele innych
<Ponuts_Alv> gjm: pytam bo chce zrozumiec
<Ponuts_Alv> bez zlosliwosci po prostu polecam alternatywe w moim mniemaniu duzo lepsza
<Ponuts_Alv> Ubuntu jest dobre na pierwszy kontakt z Linuksem
<Ponuts_Alv> jak ktos ogarnie podstawy to szybko migruje dalej
<gjm> No to sobie migruj
<Ponuts_Alv> wyluzuj czlowieku
<Ponuts_Alv> skrytykowalem Twoj systemik i juz sie burzysz
<gjm> 1. Nie mój 2. Nie burzę się
<Ponuts_Alv> coz ja widze cos innego
<Ponuts_Alv> mniejsza o to
<gjm> Wyczyść monitor
<Ponuts_Alv> do 10.04 ubu jeszcze jako tako mi pasil
<Ponuts_Alv> ale powyzej to juz totalna klapa
<Ponuts_Alv> niektore rozwiazania sa fajne, ale jako caly system bardzo kuleje
<Ponuts_Alv> nie iwem jak teraz z aktualizacjami, ale po upgrade poptrafil sie wysypywac totalnie we wczesniejszych wersjach
<bastetmilo> Ponuts_Alv: wybacz, ale próbowałam używać Minta. Niestety - za dużo rzeczy nie działo.
<Ponuts_Alv> bastetmilo: np?
<Ponuts_Alv> i ktora wersja?
<dweller> Ponuts_Alv: każdy system się sypie jak mu za dużo aktualizacji dosolisz
<Ponuts_Alv> dweller: jakos debian i slack nie sypia sie :)
<Ponuts_Alv> zreszta nie przybylem tutaj przekabacac na swoja strone
<dweller> ta, i maja wersje aplikacji które się nie zmieniają z wersji na wersję praktycznie
<Ponuts_Alv> dweller: bo to nie systemy na desktop
<dweller> heh
<Ponuts_Alv> wyboraz sobie ze sa ludzie ktorzy uzywaja kompow do czegos innego niz multimetia i gmail
<bastetmilo> Ponuts_Alv: to było ze dwa lata temu, więcej nie próbowałam - ale to były jakieś takie rzeczy podstawowe - problem z wifi chyba. Wiec szybko odpusciłam sobie, bo nie mam czasu na grzebanie.
<dweller> you dont say?
<Ponuts_Alv> bastetmilo: no rozumiem, coz nigdy nie jest kolorowo :)
<dweller> Ponuts_Alv: np, do modelowania, programowania, projektowania układów elektronicznych?
<Ponuts_Alv> dweller: np do zarzadzania siecia
<gjm> Ja gram w gry
<gjm> :>
<Ponuts_Alv> ja tez :D
<Ponuts_Alv> Urban terror - reszta na win :)
<gjm> Nie gram :f
<Ponuts_Alv> chociaz czytalem gdzies ze valve wydalo port na linuksa gdzie jakas gra ma wiecej FPS pod linem niz pod win
<Ponuts_Alv> no ale to kwestia odpowiedniego sprzetu z odpowiednimi sterownikami
<dweller> Ponuts_Alv: zarządzanie sieciami nie definiuje wersji oprogramowania ani dystrybucji
<Ponuts_Alv> chociaz juz jakis tam krok do przeodku
<Ponuts_Alv> dweller: mowimy o slacku np
<Ponuts_Alv> a jest to czesta dysrybucja na serwerach
<Ponuts_Alv> jesli nie najbardziej popularna na krytycznych serwerach
<Ponuts_Alv> debian zreszta tez
<Ponuts_Alv> wiec kazdy wybiera to co woli
<Ponuts_Alv> a ja nie widze przeszkod zeby merytorycznie polecac ktoras dystrybucje
<dweller> na krytycznych serwerach nie stawia się linuksa
<Ponuts_Alv> a co? D:D:
<Ponuts_Alv> bsd?
<dweller> fbsd
<Ponuts_Alv> :))
<dweller> albo netbsd
<Ponuts_Alv> no tak tak
<Ponuts_Alv> DNSy na bsd lol
<dweller> cos z ery dinozaurów
<Ponuts_Alv> :))
<Ponuts_Alv> era dinozaurow
<Ponuts_Alv> lol
<Ponuts_Alv> zabawny kanal :D
<bastetmilo> haha
<ftpd> Co jest złego w DNSach na BSD?
<bastetmilo> pękamy ze śmiechu tutaj
<bastetmilo> tak jest zabawnie
<Ponuts_Alv> ftpd: nic :)
<Ponuts_Alv> taki trolling
<Ponuts_Alv> poza tym jedna rzecz mnie tutaj fazscynuje
<Ponuts_Alv> po co kupowac RAM do linuksa?
<Ponuts_Alv> nie lepiej zmienic distro? :D
<Ponuts_Alv> to juz jest zabawne, musicie przyznac :)
<dweller> eh
<gjm> Po co się zastanawiać, nie lepiej zmienić kanał?
<dweller> DaZ: masz kolegę do pogawędki
<ftpd> A kto napisał o tym ramie?
<bastetmilo> Ponuts_Alv: dlaczego mam zmienić distro? Żeby potem kwękac na innym kanale: to mi nie działa, tamto mi nie działa, jak to skonfigurować?
<Ponuts_Alv> ftpd:  zdaje sie ze opek :)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ja napisałam
<ftpd> Ok. Bo nie śledziłem.
<Ponuts_Alv> bastetmilo: wybacz, nie dostrzeglem faktu ze linuks staje sie popularny wsrod zwykylch klikaczy
<Ponuts_Alv> bede zrzedzil
<gjm> Lepiej kupić maka i wymieniać go co rok
<DaZ> dweller: jesteś taki kiepski
<ftpd> gjm: Ja nie wymieniłem od 2009 :(((
<Ponuts_Alv> ale kiedys bylo tak ze na linie siedzieli ludzie ktorzy byli jego pasjonatami
<Ponuts_Alv> takze sorry
<Ponuts_Alv> troche mnie ponioslo
<dweller> DaZ: nie, ale mam coś innego do roboty
<Ponuts_Alv> ale co do tego ramu to sa distra ktore sa bardzo latwe
<gjm> ftpd: Słyszałeś o tym ze spidersweb?
<bastetmilo> Ponuts_Alv: ach. Bo Linuks jest tylko dla pasjonatów?
<Ponuts_Alv> i naprawde nie trzeba dokupowac ramu --'
<DaZ> ftpd: i pewnie nie wpuszczaja cie do starbaksa już? >:
<ftpd> gjm: Nie?
<dweller> DaZ: z resztą wiesz, że skrajna głupota mnie męczy :<
<Ponuts_Alv> bastetmilo: napisalem cos dokladnie odwrotnego, problemy z logika?
<gjm> bastetmilo: Masz gdzieś linka, bo to chyba Ty gdzieś wrzucałaś
<gjm> ?
<Ponuts_Alv> i przeprosilem za cwaniakowanie
<ftpd> spider's web trochę ssie.
<bastetmilo> gjm: no było cos takiego
<DaZ> troche
<ftpd> Tak jak osnews i inne takie.
<dweller> albo moronix?
<gjm> Nie mogę znaleźć
<gjm> ftpd: http://www.spidersweb.pl/2012/06/chcialem-kupic-nowego-macbooka-pro-ekranem-retina-zamiast-tego-zrobilem-cos-innego.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cf3oewq> (at www.spidersweb.pl)
<bastetmilo> I robi mi się głupio że ja też mam maka :>
<ftpd> gjm: Lol.
<ftpd> Ale agility?
<ftpd> Ja tam mam verteksa3
<ftpd> No ale, nie mam i7, tylko ajkieś c2d
<dweller> na sandforcach
 * bastetmilo sprzeda dwa maki i kupi jednego na i5 
<dweller> a potemjeszcze jednego żeby potem sprzedać dwa i kupić jednego?
<Ponuts_Alv> makkk
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Mi w grudniu po prostu wymienią ;-)
<bastetmilo> dweller: nie, potem jednego i ajfona
<bastetmilo> ftpd: jakto?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: No ja mam firmowego i się amortyzuje po iluśtam miesiącach.
<bastetmilo> łe
<ftpd> I wtedy tego oddaję, a dostaję nowego.
<ftpd> Pewnie to nowe 13", na i7 itp.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie szukacie jakichs webdeveloperów w alegro? ;)
<DaZ> musza szukać, bo coraz bardziej wygląda jak kał
<DaZ> :c
<ftpd> bastetmilo: http://kariera.allegro.pl
<ftpd> bastetmilo: http://kariera.allegro.pl/Praca-w-Grupie-Allegro/Interfejs-uzytkownika/1488-Webdeveloper-PayU
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d4k3fec> (at kariera.allegro.pl)
<bastetmilo> nie, no ja żartowałam z tą pracą
<DaZ> z ftpd to tylko srs business.
<ftpd> Ba. Mucha nie siada.
<bastetmilo> gdzie mnie tam, takiemi szaraczkowi do wielkiego Allegro się pchać :)
<qermit> nie takie wielkie
<qermit> i nie takie wspaniałe
<qermit> bastetmilo: popatrz, czester pracuje w allegro to i ty możesz
<Ponuts_Alv> praca w allegro lol
<Ponuts_Alv> chyba po bibliotekoznawstwie :D
<ftpd> Nie, po filozofii.
<Ponuts_Alv> wporzo tez ma to sens
<Ponuts_Alv> jak mozna chcec pracowac w allegro? :D
<ftpd> No idea.
<bastetmilo> qermit: tym bardziej chyba bym nie chciała tam pracować. >pracować tam gdzie czesiu
<Ponuts_Alv> uderzac w programowanie i pracowac za granica
<Ponuts_Alv> a nie do allegro sie pchac :x
<gjm> A ten znowu
<Ponuts_Alv> co znowu?
<gjm> Nic
<Ponuts_Alv> no to szczym
<Ponuts_Alv> plan jest dobry
<Ponuts_Alv> kto nie chce ogarnac albo sie nie interesuje programowaniem albo jest idiota
<bastetmilo> Ponuts_Alv: pracujesz za granicą?
<bastetmilo> jako programista?
<Ponuts_Alv> "plan jest dobry"
<Ponuts_Alv> czytamy ze zrozumieniem
<gjm> Wkurza mnie już
<Ponuts_Alv> to masz problem
<gjm> Nie, Ty masz :)
<Ponuts_Alv> przedstawiam wizje ktora okazuej sie strzalem w 10 dla wiekszosci
<Ponuts_Alv> cholera zapomnaiem ze IRC juz nie jest geekowski :x
<bastetmilo> czyli nie pracujesz jako programista za granicą, ale wypowiadasz sie tak jakbys to robił.
<Ponuts_Alv> gimbus style
<Ponuts_Alv> dobra sajonara ubunciarze
<bastetmilo> Ponuts_Alv: bywa
<Ponuts_Alv> kernel-panic zycze :)
<bastetmilo> j
<ftpd> 12:19:27 |  Ponuts_Alv   | cholera zapomnaiem ze IRC juz nie jest geekowski :x
<ftpd> Milczeć, Pan Geek przemawia.
<Ponuts_Alv> ups zapomnialem znow- wy nie kompilujecie :)
<Ponuts_Alv> ftpd: coz nigdzie tak nie powiedzielm
<Ponuts_Alv> imputowac kazdy umie
<Ponuts_Alv> sprawdz to maaan
<dweller> bastetmilo: zrób użytek z opa
<Ponuts_Alv> jebnij bana true!
<gjm> bastetmilo: Nie
<Ponuts_Alv> oh teraz beda sie sprzeczac ktory ma to zrobic
<Ponuts_Alv> :)
<ftpd> https://github.com/ambv/.dot_files/blob/master/vimrc#L18
<ftpd> Fajne.
<bastetmilo> no i po zamiatane
<bastetmilo> ciekawe co kieruje takimi typami
<gjm> "pozamiatane"
<gjm> maaan
<bastetmilo> ups
<bastetmilo> nawet nie zauważyłam :(
<Ponuts_A1v> ohh
<Ponuts_A1v> VPN FTW?
<Ponuts_A1v> :)
<Ponuts_A1v> obiecuje zachowywac sie kulturalnie
<Ponuts_A1v> nie bede wyrazal opini sprzecznej z Wasza
<Ponuts_A1v> Moge zostac?
<Ponuts_A1v> :<<
<CookieM_> 'pozwólcie mi zostać, pozwólcie ni być, pozwólcie mi zostać, ja nie chcę, nie chcę, nie chcę odchodzić'
<bastetmilo> Ponuts_A1v: możesz się z nami sprzeczać. Tylko nie nie za pomocą argumentów "tylko głupi", "jest idiota"
<dweller> to nie arumenty
<dweller> argumenty*
<Ponuts_A1v> wporzo, troche to nieelegancko zabrzmialo
<bastetmilo> I bez tekstów o gimnazjum.
<Ponuts_A1v> ale to nie byl argument, raczej forma ekspresji
<Ponuts_A1v> a co obrazisz sie? :)
<bastetmilo> Nie.
<Ponuts_A1v> no to nie zrezygnuje :)
<Ponuts_A1v> Troche trollowalem - fakt.
<bastetmilo> Tylko Cie ucisze. :)
<ftpd> "Trochę".
<gjm> No nie rozumie
<ftpd> Ponuts_A1v: Ej, a jak tak hejtujesz ubuntu i/lub ubunciarzy, to po co tu przylazłeś?
<Ponuts_A1v> kaprys
<Ponuts_A1v> :)
<gjm> A wiesz jaki ja mam kaprys?
<Ponuts_A1v> nie interesuje mnie to
<ftpd> Ok. Ja mam w sumie podobnie, w życiu nie postawię na desktop jakiegoś ubuntu.
<gjm> O, taki
<ftpd> I też nie podoba mi się, że za linuksy bierze się banda dzieciaków 'bo psy nie wjadą za pirata jp na stopro'.
<dweller> ftpd: dzieci zrezygnuja w starciu z ubuntu czy każdym innym distro
<dweller> jak sobie wyczyszczą dysk przy kilkaniu next
<ftpd> Nieprawda.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a ja? Bo kupuje ram zamiast zmienić distro?
<bastetmilo> dobra, idę na obiad
<gjm> Smacznego
<ftpd> Ja o 13:00.
<dweller> gjm: ? przy banach definiuje dowolny znak
<qermit> ja siedze w domu cały czas i kodzę
<dweller> czy innych modeach
<qermit> i nie mogę iść na obiad
<Ponuts_A4v> uhuhu
<Ponuts_A4v> pokuta spotkala sie z kara
<Ponuts_A4v> toz to niewybaczalne :)
<dweller> daj +q na Ponuts_A?v
<dweller> ...
<qermit> dweller: zamknij sie
<dweller> albo nałóż +r
<dweller> i banuj po kontach
<qermit> dweller: nie ucz ojca dzieci robic
<qermit> gjm: juz go zalatwilem
<dweller> widać
<mati75> to są debile kont nie zakładają
<moarthis> hmm :)
<moarthis> puk puk
<gjm> No co za upierdliwy kretyn
<gjm> ftpd: Może pomóż mu wyjść?
<mati75> gjm: ja mu mogę pomóc
<gjm> No to możesz i Ty
<mati75_> ciota się za vpn chowa
<mati75_> i myśli, że jest cwany
<qermit> mati75_: spoko luz
<mati75_> qermit: sure
<dweller> whos there?
<mati75_> gjm: http://ompldr.org/vZXl4bQ
<qermit> albo mi sie wydaje albo chanserv sie zwiesil
<eftepede> Kurwa, no co mnie tak wyjebuje :/
<qermit> gjm: dawaj opa
<eftepede> Aj, lol.
<eftepede> Nie ten kanał, sorry.
<Alv_PonTon> um
<eftepede> Myślałem, że to #gentoo-pl, bo 4. bufor.
<Alv_PonTon> rozlacza mnie
<qermit> niekawe czy to dziala
<qermit> nie dziala
<gjm> mati75_: David Guetta--
<gjm> Ale reszta najs
<mati75_> gjm: taki cd miałem
<gjm> Coś se MPD spsułem
<mati75_> a u mnie coś 100 % cpu żre
<eftepede> Zostaw, to jest kretyn jakiś.
<qermit> eftepede: testuje czy jeszcze umiem
<eftepede> Kk
<eftepede> Pomógłbym, ale nie mam opka!
<qermit> spoko, jeszcze daje rade
<qermit> chyba zapisze sobie wszystkei bany i zmoduje przekliniaka
<qermit> a może bota w erlangu napiszę
<qermit> i tak nikt mnie nie kofa
<gjm> Motyla noga, czemu mi mpd się uparło żeby działać tylko z zew. dźwiękówką?
<mati75_> ohoho
<mati75_> https://launchpad.net/
<qermit> bo tak skonfigurowałeś
<mati75_> tango down
<qermit> u mnie dziala
<gjm> Nie no, działało normalnie tylko po tym jak asoundconf-gtk zmieniłem domyślną kartę, a później wróciłem nie chce działać
<dweller> heh, ludzie uważają się za pr0 sprzętowców a nie wiedzą że miniSATA dzieli wygląd portu z miniPCIE
<dweller> gjm: bo się zmienia w configu mpd
<dweller> a nie asoundami jakimiś
<gjm> dweller: Domyślną w systemie, nie w mpd
<bastetmilo> re
<bastetmilo> re
<bastetmilo> ups
<gjm> mati75: Pokaż .Xdefaults
<eftepede> Re.
<mati75> gjm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126927/
<gjm> E, jednak wolę swoje kolorki
<dweller> urxvt dziwnie rysuje fonty
<dweller> albo to xterm, zalezy od punktu widzenia
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/DDRqw.png
<bastetmilo> czy jestem już hakierem, bo włączyłam xterma? :P
<bastetmilo> jak się w tym kopiuje??
<gjm> Zaznaczasz i wklejasz środkowym przyciskiem myszki
<bastetmilo> No ok. A jak mam zrobić to poza terminalem?
<mati75> http://i.imgur.com/pgnHc.jpg
<Przemkos> Siemka mam pytanie jak zainstalować neostrade na ubuntu 12.04 modem sagem fast prosze o pomoc :)
<dweller> zgaduje że coś takiego: http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/konfiguracja-neostrady-na-modemie-sagem-fast-800/
<Przemkos> ok przeczytam thx za pomoc
<dweller> lepiej kupić modem dsl
<dweller> mniej zabawy i nie ssie jak ten ich modem
<dweller> router dsl*
<qermit> dweller: na tym modemie też da się żyć
<dweller> może, troche wyrosłem już z kabli plątających się po domu
<qermit> używasz wifi?
<dweller> tak
<dweller> lubię się naświetlać
<DaZ> ja sie naswietlam i plącze kablami
<kriters> Siemka kurcze mam tutaj liste z radiami http://ftpd.pl/~kriters/wtwRadio.txt uzywam do tego Radio Tray ale zadne nie chce dzialac moze wiecie dlaczego ?
<eftepede> To pewnie kara za stawianie spacji przed '?'.
<kriters> Pewnie tak.
<kriters> Wie wiem ze tego nie lubisz.
<dweller> pewnie nie masz bibliotek
<dweller> albo coś
<kriters> To jak te bibloteki zrobić?
<qermit> zapisz sie
<qermit> do biblioteki
<qermit> dweller: wifi ssie, dlatego mam w domu poprowadzone kabelki ethernet po ścianach
<dweller> wifi n daje rade nawet z syncem po sieci
<qermit> no dobra, komórka i inne pierdoły do przeklądania wiadomości na pudelku mogą być po wifi
<dweller> kriters: na stronie radio tray masz zalezności wypisane
<qermit> hmm udało mi sie odpalić virt-managera pod windowsem
<Vorbis^> kriters: a te adresy w ogóle działają? adresy eski są na pewno nieaktualne
<kriters> Vorbis^: No mam nadzieje ze dzialaja.
<kriters> Patrzalem niektore i zadne nie chca chodzic.
<Vorbis^> no jak ta lista ma 100 lat to jak to ma działać
<kriters> Ale tez nie wszystkie sa stare.
<kriters> Dobra wszystko juz mam.
<kretu> qermit: a po co?
<BlessJah> sigh
<qermit> kretu: co po co?
<dj_oko[agh]> nie podoba mi sie ta burza
<BlessJah> mi się dzisiaj rano bardzo burza spodobała
<dj_oko[agh]> fajne rzeczy sie tu dzieja z zasilaniem podczas burzy
<dj_oko[agh]> jakos zawsze, jak grzmi, to na student.agh.edu.pl jest wiekszy ruch, nie rozumiem tej zaleznosci :D
<m477> bo jak pada to sie nie da pic na miasteczku :(
<inzaghi89> może mi ktos wyjaśnić, dlaczego IP zablokowane w lańcuchu w iptables nie działa (nie blokuje), a do INPUT wsio jest ok?
<dj_oko[agh]> wait, what?
<dj_oko[agh]> jeszcze raz. z tym iptables.
<inzaghi89> http://keepmind.eu/iptables.txt
<inzaghi89> taka konfiguracja z iptables jest
<inzaghi89> mam łańcuch/chain o nazwie ssh i httpd, gdzie blokuję ipki
 * dj_oko[agh] wlasnie uswiadomil sobie, ze pisze z putty @nokia
<inzaghi89> chain powinien działać zawsze i wg konfiguracji tak jest, ale... po zablokowaniu ip w łańcuchu blokuje wszystkie porty poza 80,20
<inzaghi89> *80,22
<inzaghi89> jeśli wrzucę tę samą regułe do INPUT, a nie do chain, to działa
<BlessJah> dj_oko[agh]: s2putty?
<inzaghi89> na logikę, mam zezwolony ruch na portach 80 i 22, ale skoro blokuję w łańcuchu, który blokuje jakieś IP, to powinno go nie puszczać
<BlessJah> coś nie teges z tym unity
<BlessJah> inzaghi89: 404 jest
<dj_oko[agh]> BlessJah: pobrane ze strony putty.org(chyba) putty for symbian.
<dj_oko[agh]> dobra, ide stad
<dj_oko[agh]> jeszcze sprawdze...
<inzaghi89> BlessJah, check now
<dj_oko[agh]>  18:21:09 up 1 day, 13:01, 11 users,  load average: 0.11, 0.08, 0.09
<dj_oko[agh]> mhm
<inzaghi89> dj_oko[agh], http://s2putty.sourceforge.net/
<BlessJah> inzaghi89: czy iptables nie łapie pierwszej pasującej zasady?
<BlessJah> przesuń accepty na sam koniec i sprawdź
<inzaghi89> BlessJah, dla przykładu: iptables -A httpd -s 123.456.789.1 -j DROP nie zadziała, ale iptables -A INPUT -s 123.456.789.1 -j DROP tak
<inzaghi89> hm
<inzaghi89> fuckyea
<inzaghi89> czasem moja głupota mnie przybija... działa
<inzaghi89> dzięki BlessJah
<BlessJah> mnie przybija dash, który nie umie odpalić urxvt
<BlessJah> \o/
<BlessJah> czytając bug description z launchpada, dowiedziałem się że można middle clickiem odpalić kolejną instancję programu
<bastetmilo> hej inzaghi89 :)
<inzaghi89> hej bastetmilo :)
<bastetmilo> kurde, ale fajnie miec małego laptopa i internet w komórce
<inzaghi89> bastetmilo, tethering?
<bastetmilo> inzaghi89: tak :)
<bastetmilo> pierwszy raz tego uzywam
<bastetmilo> tylko na autostradzie nie bedzie taniego internetu :(
<bastetmilo> a nie mam żadnych gier zainstalowanych
<inzaghi89> bastetmilo, jakis play online?
<bastetmilo> nom. Pakiet za piątkę
<inzaghi89> nie lepiej się opłaci lubię to! jako taryfę? :P
<inzaghi89> pakiety internetowe są + lejek po przekroczeniu na 32KB/s
<BlessJah> mi sam lejek by wystarczył
<inzaghi89> no właśnie
<BlessJah> lubię to nie jest aby tylko na fejsa i pare innych?
<inzaghi89> do poczty or sth
<inzaghi89> BlessJah, nie
<inzaghi89> wszędzie
<inzaghi89> i bez znaczenia do jakiej sieci jesteś podłączony
<inzaghi89> działa w roamingu krajowym jak po rodzimej sieci
<bastetmilo> inzaghi89: musze sie zorientowac jakie mam opcje w Playu, niedługo zreszta konczy sie moja umowa chyba
<inzaghi89> bastetmilo, na kartę, czy abo?
<BlessJah> jakiś operator miał na fejsa, potem okazało się, że na obrazki spoza domeny facebook.com już nie
<BlessJah> inzaghi89: jesteś pewien, że roaming krajowy?
<inzaghi89> BlessJah, to play
<bastetmilo> inzaghi89: abonament
<inzaghi89> BlessJah, ale we freshu
<BlessJah> mam play, roaming mam tylko na rozmowy i sms, za internet poza play i plusem płacę bodaj 19gr/100k
<inzaghi89> w przypadku lubię to! jest ok, korzystam więc ręczę głową
<inzaghi89> a w przypadku fresha w play: http://blog.keepmind.eu/darmowy-facebook-w-play-to-fikcja.html sam pisałem
<BlessJah> mam taryfę z sms, z tego co ostatnio widziałem to sporo pozmieniali
<inzaghi89> tak
<inzaghi89> jest Play na Kartę, Play na kartę Lubię to!, Promocja Lubię to!, Play Fresh
<inzaghi89> jest z 5 taryf zdaje się
<BlessJah> były 3, potem dorzucili tą fejsową
<inzaghi89> bastetmilo, nie wiem czy nie lepiej wyjdzie Cię kupić normalny tel na karte ;p
<inzaghi89> jakie 3?
<inzaghi89> mówisz o tych all inclusive jako osobne?
<BlessJah> nie, zastanawiam sie czy stosujemy ten sam podział
<inzaghi89> nie ;0
<inzaghi89> były 2 ;)
<BlessJah> ja myślę o sms, za darmo w sieci i internetowej
<BlessJah> w ramach play na kartę
<inzaghi89> Play Fresh i Play jako promocyjne Lubię to!
<inzaghi89> teraz oficjalnie są 3
<inzaghi89> Play na Kartę, Play na kartę Lubie to! oraz Play Fresh
<inzaghi89> nieoficjalnie jest 4 albo 5
<inzaghi89> bo jest Play na Kartę Lubię to! i Promocja Lubię to! ;p
<inzaghi89> Play Fresh jest też kilka, jest Play Fresh 5 i 30 z tego co widziałem na forum
<bastetmilo> inzaghi89: ja mam abonament dla kientów biznesowych. Ale mysle czy by do interentu nie korzystac z jakies pre paid karty
<BlessJah> chodzi chyba o to za ile starter kupiłeś, poza tym raczej nie ma różnicy
<inzaghi89> BlessJah, chyba tak
<inzaghi89> bastetmilo, nie wiem jak biznesowa ale tak pobieżnie zerknąłem na indywidualną i lepiej się opłaca prepaid
<inzaghi89> ale to na spokojnie trzeba by było przepatrzeć
<bastetmilo> mój TŻ ma taka oferte że mu się bardzo opłaca ma miec internet w abonamencie
<inzaghi89> TÅ»?
<bastetmilo> chłopak
<inzaghi89> a co to w ogóle TŻ?
 * BlessJah zastanawia się jaka jest męska forma od konkubiny
<inzaghi89> pierwsze się spotykam z takim określeniem
<bastetmilo> konkubent
<bastetmilo> inzaghi89: tOWARZYSZ żYCIA
<inzaghi89> :D:D
<BlessJah> lol
<bastetmilo> z czego lol?
<BlessJah> na końcu języka miałem, zaczynałem już kombinować jak z ministrą
<BlessJah> konkubin
<bastetmilo> lol
<BlessJah> no właśnie
<inzaghi89> ok afk
<bastetmilo> nic ciekawego w tym internecie nie ma
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: jest i nazywa się głupota ludzka
<bastetmilo> swoją drogą, przylatuje do Wrocławia moja bohaterka z lat "dziecinstwa" - bohaterka z branży WWW - zastanawiam się czy umówić się na spotkanie...
<bastetmilo> chciałabym, ale się tak wstydzę :)
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: to poproś kolegę ;)
<BlessJah> Belzebub: ale by się bohaterka zdziwiła
<qermit> bastetmilo: Teaźniejszy żoch
<qermit> albo żigolak
<BlessJah> jak żigolak, to raczej tymczasowy
<jacekowski> BlessJah: konkubent
<CookieM> piesek pokojowy
<BlessJah> czemu nieznane domeny kieruje mi na interię
<BlessJah> ja nie chcę
<Belzebub> 
<Belzebub> BlessJah: dziwny serwer dns?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> tylko czemu akurat interia
<szkodnik__> szef obiecal awans!
<BlessJah> szkodnik__: trzeba to oblać
<szkodnik__> umm
<szkodnik__> chyba woda z ktanu :D
<BlessJah> parapetówka?
<jacekowski> obiecanki cacanki
<szkodnik__> nie nie, powiedzialam mu dzisiaj, ze albo d ami podwyzke, albo odejde
<szkodnik__> bo dostalam propozycje z innej firmy
<jacekowski> szkodnik__: nie robi sie tego
<szkodnik__> (blef, ale tak nienawidze tej pracy, ze postawnoilam postawic wszystko na jedna karte)
<jacekowski> szkodnik__: jak mowisz ze odchodzisz, to musisz odejsc
<jacekowski> szkodnik__: bo teraz beda szukac kogos na twoje miejsce
<szkodnik__> za 3 godziny do mnie przyszedl
<szkodnik__> stwierdzil, ze che, zebym byla specjalistka
<jacekowski> szkodnik__: bez znaczenia, wywala cie za gora 2 miesiace
<szkodnik__> jacekowski, nie beda
<szkodnik__> szkolenie do tego dialuy trwa 3 miesiace
<szkodnik__> i wymaga bieglejk znajomosci hiszpanskiego
<szkodnik__> nie warto zwalniac czlowieka, ktory juz jest przeszkolony i zajebiscie zna proces
<jacekowski> no to 4 miesiace
<szkodnik__> w dodatku potrafi zarzadzac praca zespolu
<jacekowski> szkodnik__: zalezy ile wiecej tobie musza placic
<jacekowski> szkodnik__: a ile nowemu
<szkodnik__> jacekowski, ja i tak szukam innej pracy
<szkodnik__> bo mimo awansu ta firma generalnei placi beznadziejnie
<jacekowski> a co umiesz?
<szkodnik__> jacekowski, wiele rzeczy
<jacekowski> programowac PLC?
<szkodnik__> ale ostatnio jade glownie n a znajomosci hiszpanskkigo
<szkodnik__> bo w trojmiescie otwieraja sie teraz process center
<jacekowski> to jakis jezyk programowania?
<szkodnik__> jacekowski, nie wszyscy na swiecie musza programowac...
<szkodnik__> mnie wystarczy, ze opanowalam podstawy excela ;)
<jacekowski> jakies herezje teraz gadasz
<szkodnik__> jacekowski, wstarczy, ze jtem zajebistym analitykiem :D
<szkodnik__> nie musze prograowc :P
<BlessJah> programiści nie nadają się do obsługi klientów
<Belzebub> bo walą mocnymi wartościami?
<szkodnik__> BlessJah, no ja mam tego pecha, ze czasami musze wysylac maile do klientow
<szkodnik__> i potem czytac ich odpowiedzi
<szkodnik__> na szescie nie za wiele
<BlessJah> hm, szukam dns, żeby zastąpić tego interiowego
<gjm> 8.8.8.8 i 8.8.4.4?
<BlessJah> nie chcę od google
<gjm> No tak, bo szpiegują <;
<szkodnik__> maruda
<BlessJah> nie mogę znaleźć czy jakieś ośrodki akademickie nie hostują u siebie
<Vorbis^> opendns?
<BlessJah> on nie jest głównie od kontroli rodzicielskiej?
<CookieM> http://www.tech-faq.com/public-dns-servers.html
<BlessJah> jakiś niemiecki
<BlessJah> redtuba raczej nie będą blokowali
<BlessJah> dzięki
<Voldenet> Ale ładnie latają
<szkodnik__> BlessJah, zepsules
<Voldenet> a ja?
<ftpd> A Ty nie.
<Voldenet> prawie jak netsplit
<Voldenet> o, jest nowy weechat
<BlessJah> szkodnik__: skąd wiesz, że to ja?
<szkodnik__> bo wiem ;)
<BlessJah> kobieca intuicja?
<szkodnik__> szosty zmysl
<BlessJah> a, to inna gadka
<ftpd> Voldenet: I co nowego umi?
<bjfs> ftpd: weechat.look.prefix_same_nick <- jak ktoś nieładnie pisze kilka linijek, to przynajmniej jego nick się nie powtarza
<bastetmilo> re
<ftpd> bjfs: No, już widziałem.
<ftpd> bjfs: Wydaje się całkiem przyjemne.
<ftpd> Ale dopóki weechat nie dorobi się sensownego /last, sorry.
<bjfs> ja tam poczekam na wydanie z 2 wrz. ; nie chce mi sie co wydanie robic update ;S
<yokolo> witam
<gjm> Yo kolo
<yokolo> hej gjm
<yokolo> lol na duckduck coś tam mają irca i działa ... : .
<yokolo> ciekawe czy mają poczte
<ftpd> duckduck?
<yokolo> ftpd: http://duckduckgo.com/
<ftpd> Co w tym specjalnego?
<yokolo> no nic pisze żeby sprawdzić czy działa lol
<yokolo> hehehhe
<yokolo> a wczoraj to chyba widziałem Nibiru na niebie :D
<bastetmilo> no i znów mi się filmy we flashu zacinają
<bastetmilo> :(
<yokolo> bastetmilo: biedaku
<bastetmilo> heh
<bastetmilo> ok, niech będzie biedaku :)
<BlessJah> wszędzie, czy jest może jakaś szczególna strona, jaką o tej porze odpalasz?
<bastetmilo> na każdej stronie
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A może by tak downgrade? U mojej samicy pomogło.
<BlessJah> ja wczoraj zwiesiłem (chyba) X11 odpalając taką jedną stronkę
<yokolo> a próbowałes na midori epiphany konquerorze operze chromium seamokey ?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no ale kurde. Wczoraj się naprawiło, a dziś znów wieczorem znów zepsuło...
<yokolo> mi się coś firefox ostatnio jakby to określić zrobił pazerny na zasoby ... : .
<yokolo> to przez tą wojnę w necie
<yokolo> i wirówki irańskie
<yokolo> muszę swoją odłączyć od neta
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja tam nie wiem, mam html5.
<bastetmilo> yokolo: opera przycina tak samo. W chromie za to przyspiesza.
<ftpd> yokolo: Za samo mówienie 'neta' powinieneś dostać chłostę.
<yokolo> 385 kilo w dwuboju - tyle uzyskał Adrian Zieliński ...ma skubany łącze
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ja tez mam właczony html5 - ale powtórzę: nie korzystam tylko z jutuba.
<yokolo> ftpd: co jest złego w pisaniu gwarą? ne ? taa...
<yokolo> heidi dziewczyna z gór i jej otwarte źródła :D
<CookieM> może ktoś zajodłuje?
<yokolo> yo yo yo yo kolo
<yokolo> :D
<ftpd> Majewski++
<yokolo> wachowscy robią jakiś film ciekawe czy dramat
<CookieM> dziękuję
<CookieM> w zasadzie jeden z nich jest już kobietą
<yokolo> hmm
<CookieM> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_Atlas_%28film%29
<yokolo> hehehhe ale brzydka ten pan :D
<BlessJah> hm...
<dweller> zrobił transgender, żeby zostac lesbijką?
<BlessJah> jak ten kowboj?
<yokolo> istnieje taki programik do czatowania co przechwyci jave czat ?
<dweller> to chcesz program do czatowania czy sniffera?
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<kriters> gdzie sie sprawdza bledy w ubuntu jakies logi sa?
<BlessJah>  /var/log
<gjm> /var/log
<kriters> Dzieki.
<kriters> bo mi jakis blad nautilus
<kriters> Wyskoczyl.
<kriters> Wie moze ktoś o co chodzi? http://wklej.org/id/803547/
<BlessJah> nie próbujesz odpalać nautilusa z innego usera?
<kriters> Nie.
<kriters> Wylogowalem sie tylko i zalogowalem i wyskoczylo mi to.
<kriters> Pozatym jestem jedynym userem.
<BlessJah> ach
<BlessJah> wylogowując się ubiłeś X11, nautilus jakimś cudem przetrwał, ale nie mógł się podpiąć do X11 i stąd błąd
<kriters> Czyli nic strasznego.
<BlessJah> nic, czym trzebaby się przejmować, ale możesz zgłosić buga z opisem
<kriters> Wyslalo buga.
<kriters> Dzieki.
<BlessJah> np
<yokolo> dobranocka :D
<szkodnik__> uaa ja tez ide
<szkodnik__> dobrej nocy dziwne ludzie!
<marcin82> a czemu dziwne?
<marcin82> ;]
<marcin82> dobranoc
<BlessJah> szkodnik__: o/
<BlessJah> marcin82: to pewnie jak z tym kawałek, którego nie opowiada się gejom
<BlessJah> kawałem
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-04
<BlessJah> lol, ubuntu po zamknieciu klapy zwisło
<m477> co w tym dziwnego? :)
<BlessJah> w czym?
<BlessJah> m477: wiem że tam jesteś
<m477> ze zawislo
<BlessJah> no dziwne, bo arch umi
<BlessJah> vin diesel  grał w jakimś dobrym filmie?
<BlessJah> zestrzelił z pistoletu wojskowego drona, przeżył czołowe spotkanie z drugim, a teraz socjalizuje się z zakładniczkami
<BlessJah> syndrom sztokholmski
<m477> o.O
<BlessJah> urwało mu nogę i dostał protezę adidasa
<m477> to wiele wyjasnia ...
<m477> nie
<BlessJah> to nie to na dobry film z vin dieslem? po namyśle: riddick nie byl tragiczny
<BlessJah> pasował do konwencji
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<lisu> haj
<szkodnik__> hello
<Mlody993> Witam jest ktos? ;)
<szkodnik__> jade w gory!
<szkodnik__> nie, nie ma
<szkodnik__> wszyscy spia
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<Ashiren> :C
<lisu> powitać
<StarryNight> czesc
<StarryNight> jak sie masz?
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> o/
<bars0> Czesc!
<szkodnik__> hej
<bars0> takie pytanko: co gdzie ustawic, zeby podczas tworzenia nowego 'okna' w tmux-ie automatycznie czytal moj '.bashrc'?
<inzaghi89> zainstalowałem sobie super-boot-manager i jakoś mi to działać za bardzo na 12.04 nie chce
<inzaghi89> idę do gruba, ustawiam domyslny system, zastosuj, potem instluj grub
<inzaghi89> a dalej jest ubuntu jako 1 wybór, zamiast windowsa
<bars0> dobra, znalazlem: w .bash_profile dopisujemy: '. ~/.bashrc', oczywiscie bez cudzyslowow
<bastetmilo> Jak napisać wyrażenie regularne, które z [tekst* wazne-slowo] i [tekst* wazne-slowo "inny tekst" "i cos"] zrobi mi [wazne-slowo]?
<bastetmilo> żeby nie było - czytam dokumentacje seda, ale jakby mi ktoś mógł podpowiedzieć :)
<uh4> jak zainstalowac wifi nie majac dostepu do internetu?
<uh4> sterownikik
<pakos> podlaczyc sie kablem na chwile
<uh4> nie mam tej karty
<uh4> i co to jest kur.. kernel desktop
<gjm> Jakiej karty?
<uh4> wlasnie nie mam nigdzie napisane
<gjm> To o co Ci chodzi?
<marcin82> o wynik lspci -k
<marcin82> :P
<uh4> wifi BT B-lit_KB jakies intel corporation
<gjm> Przeklej całe
<uh4> Broadcom corporation device 4365
<uh4> pozatym co najciekawsze karte sieciowa na kabel mam ale nie chce sie do routera podlaczyc, tak jak by jej nie widzial
<gjm> Czego nie rozumiesz w zdaniu "Przeklej całe"?
<uh4> przeciez ci wkleile
<uh4> m
<gjm> 13:20 < uh4> wifi BT B-lit_KB jakies intel corporation
<gjm> To Ci wypluło?
<gjm> "jakies"?
<uh4> 13:21 < uh4> Broadcom corporation device 4365
<gjm> Dobra, idę stąd bo się nie dogadamy
<pakos> broadcom-wl
<pakos> zapewne :>
<uh4> gjm: to mam napisane wiec?
<gjm> Więc zaraz idę na piwo i nie mam czasu, przepraszam bardzo
<pakos> nie za wczesnie? :>
<marcin82> apt-caxhe search | grep jakieś
<marcin82> gjm - zdrowie!
<marcin82> ;]
<marcin82> apt-cache*
<marcin82> i napisz czy działacH czy trzeba pisać skarkę ;p
 * marcin82 mówi do następnego .... wieczora tzn. ;]
<marcin82> Ave!
<Mlody993> Witam, jest ktos kto potrafi pomóc z wentylatorem w laptopie?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> re
<bastetmilo> kurde, fajnie jest wygrywać konkursy :)
<tajwanuser> ;>
<szkodnik__> co wygralas? ;)
<tajwanuser> pewnie nie chodzi o co a z kim
<tajwanuser> :P
<bastetmilo> szkodnik__: kupon na 200 zł na grupona
<szkodnik__> ahm
<bastetmilo> częśc zrealizowałam na zakupy w yves rocher
<bastetmilo> i to jest ta bardzo miła część :)
<szkodnik__> uch yves rocher.. uwielbiam jeden ich zapach
<szkodnik__> ming shu
<bastetmilo> nie wąchałam. Ja kupuje zazwyczaj zieloną herbatę.
<BlessJah> *sigh*
<qopyt> witam wszystkich
<qopyt> potrzebuje malutkiej podpowiedzi
<qopyt> bede reinstalowac windowsa i zniknie mi grub z partycji i nie bede mial dostepu do ubuntu
<qopyt> mozna zrobic jakos bootowalnego pena ktory wystartuje system z partycji
<qopyt> narazie mam pena bootowalnego z obrazem ubuntu ale nie wiem czy to mi w czyms pomoze
<qopyt> bo nie chce od nowa instalowac ubuntu tylko ewentualnie samego bootloadera
<ftpd> Pomoże pomoże.
<ftpd> Zbootuj się, zchrootuj, zainstaluj gruba.
<qopyt> czyli live cd ch root na moj dysk
<ftpd> qopyt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ftpd> Nawet chyba chroota nie musisz.
<ftpd> Nie "chroot" to nie "cd ch root" :P
<ftpd> Nieważne, masz opis.
<jacekowski> qopyt: ntgrub
<jacekowski> qopyt: i uzyc windowsa zeby bootowac linuxa
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ale po co, skoro ma pendrive pod ręką?
<ftpd> Szybciej zrobić grub-install.
<qopyt> i uchyba sobie poradze
<qopyt> jak cos z konta szelowego wpadne i powiem jak cos bedzie nie tak
<BlessJah> grub-install chyba nie generuje configa
<qermit> o/
<gjm> \o
<kriters> Siemka
<gjm> Sie niemka
<kriters> Robil ktos kiedys weechata upgrade ?
<kriters> Kurde
<kriters> Robil ktos kiedys weechata upgrade?
<kriters> Teraz poprawnie.
<gjm> apt-get upgrade weechat
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<gjm> Meow
<kriters> gjm: dzieki
<gjm> Działa?
<kriters> gjm: nie
<kriters> Teraz sprawdzalem
<BlessJah> jakiś upgrade google mobilnego był?
<BlessJah> kriters: jeśli masz unity, w prawym górnym przy nicku masz to kółko od zamykania
<BlessJah> kliknij i chyba jako czwarta pozycja jest 'Software up to date...' albo 'Updates available'
<kriters> No jest Dostepnie Aktualizacje
<BlessJah> to update manager, możesz tam ręcznie wymusić sprawdzenie aktualizacji i zainstalować jak są jakieś
<BlessJah> jak klikniesz settings możesz też zmienić częstotliwość automatycznego sprawdzania (defaultowo codziennie security i co tydzień zwykłe)
<BlessJah> ale zgaduję, że nie z tym miałeś problem
<kriters> To w czym problem?
<BlessJah> nie wiem, pytałeś czy ktoś robił upgrade weechata
<BlessJah> ja tylko uzupełniłem radę gjm
<gjm> Tak
<bastetmilo> re
<gjm> Re re cum cum
<bastetmilo> pomoże mi ktoś z moim wyrażeniem regularnym? Pliss :)
<BlessJah> jakim
<bastetmilo> Jak napisać wyrażenie regularne, które z [tekst*  wazne-slowo] i [tekst* wazne-slowo "inny tekst" "i cos"]  zrobi mi [wazne-slowo]?
<BlessJah> czyli tekst zawiera gwiazdki i cudzysłowy
<bastetmilo> tak
<bastetmilo> i kwadratowe nawiasy
<BlessJah> $ echo '[test1*e "elo" imp ll"*]' | sed -e 's/\[[^]]*\(imp\)[^]]*\]/[imp]/'
<BlessJah> zamieni [cokolwiek imp cokolwiek] na [imp]
<BlessJah> $ echo '[gimp ll"*]' | sed -e 's/\[\([^]]* \)\?imp[^]]*\]/[imp]/'
<BlessJah> ten reaguje już tylko na [imp... i [cos imp...
<bastetmilo> ach. Ale wazne-slowo jest dowolne - w sensie w jednym pliku jest ich kilkadziesiat roznych
<BlessJah> daj na wklejke co dokładnie chcesz uzyskać
<BlessJah> wazne slowo mozesz podawac w zmiennej w dowolnym jezyku programowania majacym zmienne i jakąś tam obsługę zmiennych znakowych
<BlessJah> s/znakowych/łańcuchowych/
<bastetmilo> http://pastebin.com/VgQRwr83
<bastetmilo> to jest zrodlo
<bastetmilo> a chce miec to http://pastebin.com/VxZewaZF
<bastetmilo> tylko że to nie zawsze jest text* (jest kilka opcji)
<BlessJah> ok, ale znam name i surname czy nie znam?
<BlessJah> i czy zawsze jest to ostatnie słowo przed zamykającym ']'?
<bastetmilo> nie. Bo w kazdej linii to inne słowo
<bastetmilo> nie, czasami sa dodatkowe słowa w "
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> zrobie kolacje i zaraz to machne
<bastetmilo> np. Gender:[select* gender "male" "femal
<bastetmilo> e"]
<BlessJah> wyczuwam jakieś dziwne połączenie php z sql
<BlessJah> mam racje?
<bastetmilo> Uhm. To są shortcody we wtyczce w WP
<bastetmilo> Źródło to jest wyczyszczony z tagów formularz
<bastetmilo> a teraz te rozwinięte musze zamienić na skrócone
<BlessJah> http://pastebin.com/KHfLfNWd
<bastetmilo> zazwyczaj sobie to ręcznie piszę, ale tu mam 4 formularze które pierwotnie zajeły 27 stron
<BlessJah> tak?
<bastetmilo> no tak ma to wyglądać :)
<BlessJah>  sed -e 's/\[\([^*]*\* \)\?\([^ ]*\)\( [^]]*\)\?\]/[\2]/'
<BlessJah> [jakikolwiek tekst zakonczony gwiazdka* wazne niewazne niewazne]
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: słusznie zakładam, że ważne jest pierwsze słowo po gwiazdce?
<bastetmilo> TAK! To działa!
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: DZIĘKI!
<bastetmilo> YAY
<bastetmilo> nigdy bym tego sama nie napisała
<bastetmilo> Ty to masz głowe
<bastetmilo> Kurde, ale mi to czasu oszczędzi
<szkodnik__> idem se
<szkodnik__> we droge
<szkodnik__> c u za tydien jakos
<BlessJah> jaka jest najostrzejsza musztarda?
<BlessJah> rosyjska?
<m477> a co jest miara ostrosci musztardy?
<BlessJah> subiektywne odczucia
<m477> wtakim razie bez sensu sie pytasz o cos, co jest subiektywne
<BlessJah> z sensem
<BlessJah> tyle ze sam bede musial zweryfikowac
<pakos> z tych ktore do tej pory probowalem to rosyjska kamisa
<pakos> i taka czeska
<BlessJah> no i już mam jakieś informacje
<pakos> czeska to jakis noname bez etykiet, tylko na nakretce cos pisze :>
<pakos> ze niby bez konserwantow
<BlessJah> podejrzewam że czeskie pędą jedne z droższych
<pakos> no tania nie jest, prawie 5 zl za zloik
<pakos> z tym ze wiekszy od tych kamisow i innych
<pakos> sloik*
<m477> 5zl za musztarde, skandal
<BlessJah> myśl po studencku
<pakos> ja to raczej wracam do starych cen zawsze :P
<pakos> kiedy za fajki sie 4 zl placilo
<BlessJah> płaciło się 2,5 nawet
<pakos> no wtedy jeszcze nie palilem
<BlessJah> nigdy nie paliłem
<pakos> ja raz nie palilem 4 miesiace
<pakos> po tabletkach
<pakos> ale wrocilem ;/
<m477> ;d
<pakos> ale i tak najlepiej sie kradlo popki bez filtra dziadkowi za mlodu :>
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: rosyjska jest owszem ostra, ale angielska wyciska łzy z oczu.
<bastetmilo> Diżońska jest też całkiem fajnie ostra.
<BlessJah> nigdzie angielskiej nie widziałem
<bastetmilo> bo można ją chyba tylko w Kuchni Świata dostać.
<bastetmilo> I jest droga niestety
<bastetmilo> Ale musztarda Dijon bywa w lidlu
<bastetmilo> na tydzien francuski
<BlessJah> francuską kupiłem dzisiaj
<BlessJah> ją się je ze słoiczkiem?
<bastetmilo> Nie. Francuska != Dijon
<jacekowski> angielska nie jest ostra
<jacekowski> ostre to jest vindalooo
<jacekowski> ostatnio poprosilem o takie porzadnie ostre
<jacekowski> ledwo co zjadlem
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jest. Taka żółta.
<jacekowski> no wiem
<bastetmilo> i on pyta o musztardę a nie coś innego
<jacekowski> w mojej skali musztarda angielska nie jest ostra
<bastetmilo> ale jest ostra w porównaniu do rosyjskiej IMO
<bastetmilo> a skoro pyta o musztardę a nie o chilli...
<bastetmilo> swoją drogą muszę się też zaopatrzyć w musztardę, bo mi tylko miodowa została
<m477> do czego wy musztardy uzywacie?
<BlessJah> m477: do wszystkiego
<m477> do pizzy tez?
<BlessJah> musztarda poprawia nastrój, przyspiesza gojenie ran
<m477> ;D
<m477> wódka tez
<m477> hehe
<BlessJah> wódka wypali ci śluzówki
<bastetmilo> m477: do kanapek
<BlessJah> a musztardę możesz wcierać w dziąsła i wciągać nosem
<jacekowski> musztarda z frytkami ftw
<jacekowski> albo frytki z musztarda
<bastetmilo> buee
<jacekowski> w ogole, 32h do ladowania MSL
<ftpd> Halo.
<bastetmilo> halo
<BlessJah> m477: wiesz jaki chleb z musztardą jest smaczny i sycący?
<ftpd> Potrzebuję windowsa XP pro, sam nośnik.
<ftpd> W sensie, .iso
<ftpd> Macie?
<ftpd> Tylko polskiego, mam same angielskie.
<BlessJah> pracujesz w allegro
<BlessJah> czy policji
<jacekowski> to piractwo
<BlessJah> :]
<ftpd> Nośnik chyba nie.
<m477> BlessJah: nie wiem
<jacekowski> i nielegalne
<BlessJah> nigdy nie jadłeś, czy nie pamiętasz?
<m477> BlessJah: a co to za roznica
<m477> zadales pytanie
<m477> a ja odpowiedzialem
<BlessJah> sudo: cd: command not found
<bastetmilo> nie, no. Chleb z keczupem sie je :>
<BlessJah> lol
<m477> i majonezem
<bastetmilo> fuj
<BlessJah> jak software center może znajdować informacje o programie
<BlessJah> a potem pluć się, że nie ma w repozytoriach???
<bastetmilo> Mnie tak ostatnio coś instalował... chyba skype
<bastetmilo> dobra. Dobranoc panowie
<ftpd> BlessJah: A po co Ci sudo do cd?
<BlessJah> zastanawiałem co się stanie, gdy się wycuduję do katalogu, do którego nie mam praw
<pakos> beda cuda
<ftpd> BlessJah: cd jest buil-inem shella.
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % sudo cd Dropbox
<ftpd> Password:
<ftpd> tuonela ~ %
<ftpd> W zsh działa.
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % bash
<ftpd> %{%}tuonela%{%} %{%}%~%{%} %# sudo cd Dropbox
<ftpd> %{%}tuonela%{%} %{%}%~%{%} %#
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> Mi w ogóle działa.
<m477> LAMO
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-05
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> testuje własnie nowy system
<bastetmilo> Swoją drogą to nie tylko Canonical i MS ma skłonności do wypuszczania niedorobionych systemów :>
<bogas33> Szanowni, czy jest coś dla Ubuntu żeby zrootować androida na dość nietypowym modelu telefonu?
<Voldenet> trudne pytanie
<Voldenet> a google nie wiedzą?
<Voldenet> i jaki to telefon?
<gjm> Nietypowy
<bogas33> No właśnie jedynie co znalazłem to tematy pod Windowsa  a telefon to GSmart Rola czyli Gigabyte G1317D
<bogas33> Taki niewymagający ale zawsze telefon ;)
<Voldenet> hm, na linucha nie ma nic takiego
<Voldenet> możesz próbować pod wine
<bogas33> Co mnie dziwi bo było, nie było to Android też z tej rodziny.
<lisu> bogas33: jak by ci to wytłumaczyć... niby z tej rodziny, ale buda inna, jak VW i seat, niby to samo, a VW droższy
<tajwanuser> cze
<bogas33> Ale z drugiej strony to skandal żeby nie było nic do rootowania androida na linucha. Mi Ubuntu zastąpił w 100% Winde
<bastetmilo> re
<kriters> Hej.
<qermit> o/
<kriters> Znacie jakias dobra pomoc jak zrobic motd?
<gjm> Tak, man motd
<kichawa> ;)
<kichawa> g> motd
<Zippa> Hej hej kup se klej
<Voldenet> Ależeś dowcipny
<Zippa> Dziś mam po imprezowe zmęczenie
<Voldenet> poimprezowe
<Voldenet> raczej
<Voldenet> za dużo tego kleju
<Voldenet> }:->
<mati75> kto mu zdjął bana?
<Voldenet> To on miał bana?
<gjm> Nie chyba
<BlessJah> kolejny freez po zamknieciu klapy
<mati75> miał
<mati75> 17:40 -!- 4 - #ubuntu-pl: ban *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.113.0.34 [by  Wizard!~wziuuuu@unaffiliated/wizard123, 6298887 secs ago]
<gjm> To nie musiał być on
<Voldenet> po głupocie przyznaję, że jest /banable/
<Voldenet> banowałbym
<Quintasan> \o
<gjm> Cześć Quintasan
<Quintasan> Witam.
<bastetmilo> hej Quintasan
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/S8y45.jpg <3
<Ashiren> aww
<Zippa> hej hej
<gjm> Nie
<Zippa> tak . 1,2,3 mam na gjma focha
<gjm> Hop hop hop, hop hop hop, zaraz będzie kop
<Zippa> A ja mam Przerywający Polsat w Telewizji Analogowej
<mati75> a ja nie mam telewizora
<Zippa> Chcę do Linuxa
<Zippa> mati75 dlaczego
<mati75> bo nie potrzebuje
<Zippa> aha
<Zippa> A radio
<mati75> w telefonie mam
<Zippa> wystarczalny
<mati75> co za kretyn
<Zippa> Grycanki są ładne
<gjm> mati75: Muszę się z Tobą zgodzić
<Zippa> taa
<Matan> mati75: bry
<Zippa> Ja chcę laptopa System 76
<Matan> Zippa: a ja IO 69
<Matan> if u know what i mean
<Zippa> Na bash sie na daje
<mati75> 19:53 < Zippa> Grycanki są ładne
<Matan> Zippa: jaki masz system?
<mati75> o ja pierdole
<mati75> Matan: ave
<Zippa> Matan Narazie XP , a przed rokiem szkolnym będę miał Debiana
<mati75> o jak mysql pięknie błędami wali
<Zippa> Albo Arch
<b3jk3r> witam
<mati75> lepiej gentoo od razu
<Zippa> Gentoo nie nie
<Zippa> Mageia może
<b3jk3r> ktos wie moze jak to zj**ane IPX wlaczyc?
<Zippa> nie wiem co lepsze Ubuntu czy Open Suse
<mati75> b3jk3r: /etc/init.d/ipx start
<Matan> Zippa: to jak zainstalujesz odpal terminal i wpisz i zatwierdź: sudo rm -rf /
<mati75> Matan: e nie to źle, sudo rm -rf /*
<Matan> później możesz spokojnie pójść na rozpoczęcie roku w gimnazjum...
<b3jk3r> mati75:  ale zeby na karcie sieciowej bylo widac ipx, bo tak to ja mam wystartowany
<Matan> mati75: true true
<Zippa> heh
<mati75> Zippa: w administracji serwerami używa się jeszcze sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<Matan> Zippa: i tak nie wiesz co jest meritum rozmowy...
<Zippa> Ja tylko do serfofania w internecie ubu jest potrzebne
<Zippa> lub suse jest potrzebne
<mati75> b3jk3r: ifconfig -a
<mati75> i powinno pokazyć
<Matan> Zippa: ło... srebrny serfer
<b3jk3r> root@Linux-b3jk3r:~# ifconfig -a
<b3jk3r> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0d:60:ad:87:4a   inet addr:192.168.0.128  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.
<b3jk3r> i taki chuj ;p
<Zippa> przez h nie przez ch
<b3jk3r> przez ch
<b3jk3r> ;]
<mati75> Zippa: przez h to ciebie robili
<Zippa> aha
<b3jk3r> -.-
<b3jk3r> nie musiales kopac
<mati75> b3jk3r: dodałeś kartę?
<b3jk3r> mati75:  jakis pomysl jak to wlaczyc?:D
<mati75> b3jk3r: ipx_interface add -p wlan0 802.2 0x00000001
<mati75> coś tego znlazłem
<b3jk3r> wlasnie skad ten nr wziac?
<b3jk3r> ten 0x00000
<b3jk3r> to byle co tam wpisac czy jakis konkretny adres
<mati75> b3jk3r: http://wiki.herzbube.ch/index.php/NetworkConfiguration#IPX.2FSPX_and_NCP
<Zippa> Jestem Hipsterem i Gendoo jest zbyt meinstremowe
<mati75> a network number "0" is the same as not specifying a network number at all; the effect is that the network number will be detected automatically from the traffic on the network
<mati75> gjm: /kickban Zippa śmierć hipsterom
<Zippa> dlaczego
<mati75> bo się wam w głowach dzieciaki poprzewracało
<mati75> pokolenie iDiotów
<Zippa> Po pierwsze primo nie mam Iphona tylko Qtek-a S110
<mati75> ja miałem walkman sony
<gjm> I wrodznony kretynizm
<mati75> i co z tego?
<Zippa> :P
<Zippa> Nic kupa
<b3jk3r> mati75:  hm.. a co powiesz na to?
<b3jk3r> root@Linux-b3jk3r:~# ipx_interface add -p eth0 802.2 0x14
<b3jk3r> ipx_interface: Primary network already selected.
<b3jk3r> czyli niby jest juz wybrany
<Zippa> WTF co za nie tolerancyjy kraj
<b3jk3r> polska
<jacekowski> na co ci ipx?
<b3jk3r> chce w starcrafta z kolesiem zagrac :D
<jacekowski> po lanie?
<jacekowski> czy jak
<Zippa> b3jk3r Na basha się nadaje
<b3jk3r> ta po lanie
<gjm> Zippa odkrył basha
<jacekowski> przeca mozna po tcp/ip
<jacekowski> b3jk3r: wine i tak nie umie ipx/spx
<b3jk3r> kur... bede sie musial na windowsa przelaczac?
<b3jk3r> :/
<jacekowski> kiedys umialo
<jacekowski> ale dzialalo to biednie
<jacekowski> a ze tego nawet windowsy juz nie wspieraja od visty
<jacekowski> wiec wywalili to calkiem
<b3jk3r> wlasnie chyba jakas stara albo zle scrackowana wersje mam stara + brood bo nie ma ip/tcp tylko ipx jest -.-
<jacekowski> wez kup orginalna
<jacekowski> i graj po bnet
<b3jk3r> mialem tylko gdzies mi serial zaginol -.-
<jacekowski> ta
<b3jk3r> kupe lat temu
<jacekowski> to trzeba bylo z kontem zlinkowac
<b3jk3r> mam zlinkowany z kontem bnet
<Zippa> Mam hipsterską głupawkę
<b3jk3r> ale nie chce przywrocic klucza
<jacekowski> no to seriala nie potrzebujesz
<jacekowski> instalujesz z bnetu
<jacekowski> i masz
<b3jk3r> no ta ale na 2 maszynach nie odpale
<b3jk3r> ;]
<b3jk3r> a ja tylko po lanie chcialem z kolesiem walnac :D
<b3jk3r> bo zony siedza i m jak mdlosci ogladaja czy inny szajs to nam sie nudzi to chcielismy w sc polupac ;]
<Zippa> Faceci mają zajebiste głupawki
<mati75> Zippa: ty nie jesteś facetem
<b3jk3r> Zippa:  dorosnij ;]
<b3jk3r> bedziesz miec zone pogadamy
<Zippa> Jestem
<mati75> Zippa: to idź do sklepu i kup piwo
<Zippa> Nie mam 18 lat
<b3jk3r> czyli jestes dorosly i nie masz 18 lat?
<b3jk3r> -.-
<Zippa> Mam 14 lat
<b3jk3r> jedno przeczy drugiemu
<b3jk3r> to faktycznie dorosly jestes
<b3jk3r> ojjj
<gjm> Przepraszam, musiałem <;
<gjm> Ma 14 lat i przeklina
<b3jk3r> czemu na komunie juz zegarkow nie daja tylko komputery :D
<Zippa> :P
<mati75> b3jk3r: ++
<b3jk3r> znaczy ze co jeszcze jeden + i wp...ol?
<b3jk3r> =]
<gjm> Specjalnie dla niego
<mati75> b3jk3r: e nie
<mati75> b3jk3r: nie mam zamiaru cię lać
<b3jk3r> nie no smieje sie ;]
<mati75> ale jakbym na Zippa trafił to bym pewnie zabił
<b3jk3r> szkoda bic dziecko
<Zippa> gdzie ?
 * Zippa slaps b3jk3r around a bit with a large trout
<mati75> b3jk3r: masz racje
<b3jk3r> uuu chyba mirc
<gjm> 20:33 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from Zippa: mIRC v7.25 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<b3jk3r> wiedzialem :D
<b3jk3r> tez sobie sprawdzilem ;]
<gjm> Pewnie kradziony <;
<b3jk3r> razem z łindołsem :D
<mati75> też pewnie pirat
<b3jk3r> Zippa:  tak irssi mam ;]
<b3jk3r> nie uzywam łindołsa
<mati75> ale dziwnie się w niedziele wieczór pracuje
<b3jk3r> w niedziele w pracy?
<b3jk3r> -.-
<b3jk3r> zbrodnia
<mati75> jutro mam coś załatwić
<b3jk3r> w niedziele to czlowiek piwko otwiera i zalega na kanapie ;]
<mati75> dzisiaj zrobie to co jutro mam zrobić
<mati75> tylko 2 godziny
<Zippa> ahh
<bastetmilo> no, mnie też czeka dziś troche pracy, bo w sobote sie opierniczałam :)
<mati75> Undefined subroutine &ExtUtils::ParseXS::errors called at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/ExtUtils/xsubpp line 41.
<mati75> *** Error code 255
<mati75> no to mnie będzie coś dłużej jeszcze czekać
<Zippa> Ja chcę unity
 * Zippa slaps Wilczek around a bit with a large trout
<b3jk3r> mati75:  rm -rf */ i po klopocie ;]
<b3jk3r> a najlepiej to rm -rf ~/
<mati75> b3jk3r: w piątek przypadkiem poszło rm -rf /home
<mati75> 400 GB miejsca więcej
<mati75> :D
<b3jk3r> hahhaha
<b3jk3r> jak przypadkiem?
<b3jk3r> pijany byles ;]
<mati75> terminal pomyliłem
<gjm> Przypadkiem wklepał "rm -rf /home"
<gjm> Szalony
<ftpd> Spoko. Jakby to były ważne dane, miałby backup.
 * ftpd wrócił z knajpy.
<b3jk3r> a po co backup?
<b3jk3r> wystarczy odzyskac sobie dane ;]
<mati75> ftpd: był backup
<mati75> nawet
<mati75> 2
<Zippa> Szczeliłem na was hipsterskiego focha
<mati75> Zippa: fachowe obciąganie ch*ja?
<ftpd> Who cares?
<gjm> Bardzo mi z tego powodu wszystko jedno
<b3jk3r> Zippa:  dam Ci tips foch to taki skrot od fachowe obciaganie ch**
<ftpd> gjm++
<b3jk3r> zastanow sie 2 razy co piszesz ;]
<ftpd> Oja, dwóch walnęło ten sam dowcipasek.
<Zippa> 2 Hipsterski foch
<b3jk3r> bo co dwie glowy to nie jedna ;]
<ftpd> b3jk3r, mati75: dostałem chwilę temu maila ze średniowiecza. prosili, żebyście im dowcipy oddali.
<b3jk3r> !k Zippa
<ftpd> s/pro/Pro/
<Zippa> 3 hipsterski foch
<mati75> ftpd: w końcu 600 lat w branzy
<Zippa> Co ubrać jutro
<b3jk3r> kalesony bo ma zimno byc
<Zippa> U mnie ma być 32 stopnie
<b3jk3r> ale to farenchajta sa
<b3jk3r> 32F
<Zippa> 4 hipsterski foch
<gjm> Poziom głupoty osiągnął krytyczny poziom
<b3jk3r> nom trzeba spac isc chyba
<Zippa> kto
<b3jk3r> Zippa:  juz po wieczorynce ;]
<Zippa> Ja mam 14 lat i są wakacje
 * Zippa slaps b3jk3r around a bit with a large trout
<b3jk3r> w beret sie slapnij
<Zippa> Nie mam mocherowego beretu
<b3jk3r> oj
<gjm> Albo nie
<Zippa> ;)
<b3jk3r> +q ?
<b3jk3r> wtf?
<gjm> Sprawdź (:
<gjm> [SOLVED]
<b3jk3r> gdzies tam kiedys widzialem +q = owner jak sa servisy
<gjm> Nie w tej sieci
<sq3pmk> ale na konto można dać
<gjm> +q to wyciszenie, nie może nic pisać na kanał
<b3jk3r> yhym
<b3jk3r> pozapominalo sie te wszystkie mody
<b3jk3r> +u bylo fajne ;]
<b3jk3r> auditorium mode
<b3jk3r> tylko @ widzialy ile jest osob na kanale a wszyscy normale widzieli tylko @ na kanale
<mati75> dobrze, że tyle dzieci nie zalewa już irc
<mati75> bo było lekko przerypane
<b3jk3r> teraz sa czaty
<b3jk3r> :D
<b3jk3r> ojej zippa nie siedzi juz na zadnym kanale ;]
<b3jk3r> czas zajarac
<Quintasan> Wie ktoś czy da radę jakoś router+modem w jednym zamienić na zwykły hub ethernetowy?
<Quintasan> mam tu hub jakiś nędzny 10 mbps a w piwnicy stoi router netgeara który jakimś cudem tak obsysa że przy połączeniu z internetem jest 70% CRC error na pakietach.
<ChaosEngine> Quintasan: powinno się dać
<ChaosEngine> robisz ręczny routing
<ChaosEngine> zależy co tam za soft jest
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ten router+modem ma wbudowany hub?
<Quintasan> taaak
<BlessJah> ach, ty chcesz w miejsce routera/modemu wstawić hub
<Quintasan> Nie kurde
<BlessJah> na odwrót, w miejsce huba chcesz dać router?
<Quintasan> Tak
<Quintasan> Zakładam że jak go tak o sobie podłącze to mi się pewnie sieć skopie bo dwa serwery dhcp będą
<BlessJah> no to jak router ma wbudowany hub, to wyłącz dhcp i resztę routerowego stuffu
<BlessJah> i włącz wszystko w 4 LANowe gniazdka
<BlessJah> nie odpisuje... znaczy nie działa
<Quintasan> heuhe
<Quintasan> moment
<Quintasan> szukam kabla
<Quintasan> ruter skuter to NETGEAR DGN2000
<Quintasan> myślałem ze DD-WRT będzie ale to atheros więc raczej nie
<Quintasan> ?
<Quintasan> LAWD
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Wziąłem prostu podłączyłem wszystko i działa
<Quintasan> nawet jako repeater sygnału działa
<Quintasan> brb przełączam wszystko
<julek> cześć
<Quintasan> !@#!@#
<Quintasan> julek: Siema
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Mocne, nie znam się w ogóle ale cyrk 1000
<Quintasan> ło matko czemu to nie działa
<Quintasan> BlessJah: http://www.imgur.com/SD6zl.jpeg mam takie pudelko
<Quintasan> pierwszy szary kabel to idzie do lajwboksa
<BlessJah> cyrk 1000?
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem co do mnie piszesz
<Quintasan> jak to podlacze http://www.imgur.com/Nidhj.jpeg w ten sposob to normalnie cala siec dziala plus jak sie podlacze do sieci NETGEAR to dziala jakby repeater
<BlessJah> przed chwilą mówiłeś że działa
<Quintasan> jak wezme i odlacze ten szary hub a kabel co idzie do lajwboksa podlacze do routera w port eth to nagle zaczyna on dzialac jako serwer dhcp i wezel jest skopany
<Quintasan> ARGH
<BlessJah> wyłącz dhcp
<Quintasan> Próbowałem ale dalej coś nie chce się połączył
<Quintasan> próbowałem też NAT wyłączyć
<Quintasan> ożesz
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Dobra, wiesz co, olać to, zapomniałem że po drodze do kabla do liveboksa jest jeszcze jeden hub
<Quintasan> fml
<Quintasan> Muszę porządek z tym gównem zrobić
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> to ja pójdę po ogórki, żeby ugotować jajka
<Quintasan> Powodzenia.
<qermit> o/
<ftpd> cz.
<gjm> Cześć
 * qermit przeszedł dziś assasin Creeds 1
<ftpd> <fap fap> nieźle
<qermit> teraz musze sobie II kupić
<qermit> ftpd: mówiłem tobie jaką akcję ma moja mama z Allegro, a raczej z "nieuczciwym sprzedawcą"?
<jacekowski> niecale 7h do ladowania
<BlessJah> z samolotu piszesz czy jak?
<qermit> ładowania
<dweller> curiosity
<BlessJah> qermit: teraz wszyscy są ciekawi
<BlessJah> a tak
<ftpd> qermit: Nie.
<qermit> myślałem że jakiś telefon testuje
<BlessJah> dweller: jacekowski ostatnio dużo latał chyba
<dweller> albo wyląduje albo będzie killer
<qermit> ftpd: "kobieta" sprzedała mojej mamie przedmiot, dostała kasę, nie wysłała, jakieś głupoty wypisywała. Moja matka się wkurzyła i założyła sprawę na policji. A ostatnio ta "kobieta" wystąpiła o zwrot prowizji
<qermit> ftpd: często takie rzeczy się zdarzają?
<dweller> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdhwopvTf18
<qermit> a w miedzyczasie konto tej kobiety zostało zablokowane
<dweller> :)
<BlessJah> gdzieś jest relacja z lądowania?
<ftpd> qermit: Tak, ludzie to debile. Niech Twoja mama się zgłosi do Programu Ochrony Kupujących. Jak jest sprawa na Policji i konto zablokowane, to raczej 100% szans, że oddamy jej siano.
<ftpd> BlessJah: http://getcurious.com
<qermit> nie wiem czy już się nie zgłosiła, ale spytam
<qermit> zresztą moja mama się poprostu napaliła na "podwójne podróżne łóżeczko dla niemowlaków"
<BlessJah> ftpd: thx
<BlessJah> hm... 7h, ni w pięć ni w dziesięć
<BlessJah> chcę dzisiaj drugi sezon the big bang theory obejrzeć, skończę koło 5 i położę się spać :|
<BlessJah> nie mogliby lądować tak koło 17?
<dweller> e
<dweller> nie ma co fapać
<dweller> ja człowiek ponownie wyląduje na księżycu to będzie mozna
<ftpd> A po co ma lądować?
<dweller> nie wiem, chińczycy mają taki plan
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-29
<drathir> hmmm grub-efi-amd64-bin : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu - Launchpad
<m477> witam
<kklimonda> o/
<gjm> /o
<skrzyp> o'//
<skrzyp> aka zjeżdzający gościu na nartach
<bjfs> % (aka pić)
<skrzyp> [-] <----- tam twoja lodówka
<Belzebub> jacekowski: nie masz bana na #gentoo-pl :P
<drathir> bry...
<uh4> http://ebud24.pl/~uh4/temp.jpg
<kklimonda> hihi
<DaZ> hoho
<kklimonda> no ogólnie ciepło się zrobiło
<uh4> a dajcie spokój
<kklimonda> o, podobno najcieplejszy dzień w Warszawie od 94 roku
<gjm> Jest przesrane z tą temperaturą.
<bjfs> wiatraki dają jakby się grało w quake'a na max detal 4thdimension ;S
<DaZ> a ja sobie siedze w piwnicy
<DaZ> i w sumie jest mi okej :3
<m477> jak zamkniecie okna w pokoju zrobi sie zimniej, sprawdzone info
<DaZ> raczej nie
<DaZ> conajwyzej bedzie cieplej jak ci nie wleci ten cały gorący szajs z zewnatrz :v
<DaZ> a tak to bedzie sie juz ogrzewac przez okna.
<m477> przez otwarte okno wlatuje cieple powietrze, czyli tyle co na zewnatrz jest ~35C
<m477> a w pokoju masz 20 pare
<m477> wiec docelowo podbijasz temp. w pokoju do ponad 30
<jacekowski> Belzebub: jak nie mam?
<jacekowski> Belzebub: w chanservie dalej pewnie jest
<jacekowski> Belzebub: no, w chanservie dalej jest
<ari-tczew> jacekowski: ja własnie mam problem z zainstalowaniem Ubuntu obok UEFI/Win8, instalowałem z pendrive'a
<ari-tczew> to potwierdzone jakoś, że właśnie w USB jest problem?
<DaZ> a co niby ma być potwierdzone? :v
<ari-tczew> DaZ: są problemy błędy, które pojawiły się jednej osobie na milion, a są takie, które występują u wszystkich
<ari-tczew> jeżeli u kogoś coś nie poszło, to znaczy, że u każdego musi nie działać?
<ari-tczew> czy jak
<DaZ> podejrzewam, że te takie nie są.
<ari-tczew> DaZ: a pisząc, czy potwierdzone miałem na myśli, czy gdzieś jest na oficjalnych stronach/forach Ubuntu opisane
<jacekowski> ari-tczew: 12.04 ubuntu nie mialo bootloadera uefi na usb
<ari-tczew> jacekowski: próbowałem z 13.04, mimo to nie działa
<uh4> imapd: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], rcvd=43, sent=332 / squrrielmail - mail.log -> ktoś kojarzy skąd ten problem?
<jacekowski> uh4: to nie wyglada na problem
<uh4> jacekowski: nie moge sie zalogować :/
<uh4> jacekowski: Jul 30 00:25:01 scena postfix/smtpd[17534]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
<jacekowski> a zobacz recznie
<jacekowski> w sensie telnet localhost 139
<jacekowski> i zaloguj sie recznie i zobacz czy dziaua
<jacekowski> czy lazienka jest zamknieta
<uh4> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<jacekowski> 143
<jacekowski> 139 to samba
<uh4> napisane ze OK
<uh4> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/1097148/
<jacekowski> no to napisz teraz
<jacekowski> a1 LOGIN nazwa_uzytkownika haslo
<uh4> a1 NO Login failed.
<uh4> ale poczta działa - w sęcie przez mutt odbieram i wysyłam maile
<jacekowski> no to nazwa uzytownika albo haslo zle
<jacekowski> ale mutt uzywa sendmaila i czyta inboxa na wprost
<uh4> jacekowski: ale login i haslo wpisuje dobrze
<jacekowski> jak widac cos nie tak
<jacekowski> albo courier zle skonfigurowany
<uh4> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/1097149/
<jacekowski> no to login failed
<jacekowski> authlib zle skonfigurowany
<uh4> to ja już nie wiem
<jacekowski> skonfigurowales authliba?
<uh4> jacekowski: gdzieś tam coś wpisywałem
<uh4> ale już nie pamiętam co teraz zmieniać
<uh4> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/1097157/
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-30
<bejker> witam
<m477> witam
<bejker> czesc
<Quintasan> \o
<kruszynka> hej :)
<Lakii> hej
<buharin> jezu w tym wroclawiu w ogole nie ma pracy
<gjm> "dla ludzi z moim wykształceniem"
<buharin> mozna powiedziec ze mam wyzsze
<buharin> i nie mam pracy
<buharin> masakra
<buharin> czekam az wybuduja tą doline krzemowa
<buharin> w Polsce
<buharin> to tam znajde zatrudnienie
<gjm> Skąd takie przekonanie?
<buharin> bo tam sie odnajde
<gjm> Niby czemu?
<buharin> bo na tym sie znam :)
<gjm> Jakbyś się znał, to już dawno znalazłbyś pracę.
<gjm> Nawet bez tego wyższego o którym "można powiedzieć że je masz".
<buharin> gjm, znalazlbym ale teraz nie ma
<gjm> Oczywiście…
<buharin> w stanach by mi dali
<bastetmilo> LOL. A ten znów.
<Dreadlish> w sranach
<bastetmilo> BTW buharin nie chce Cie martwić, ale to Wrocław jest polską doliną krzemową :>
<Dreadlish> takie życie.
<bastetmilo> I jeszcze jedno: jakbyś sie znał dobrze na tym co robisz to byś znalazł pracę. 
<Dreadlish> jak sie nic nie umie to sie nic nie potrafi
<Dreadlish> i sie nic nie zarobi
<gjm> No a co ja mu pisałem?
<bastetmilo> gjm: to samo :)
<buharin> problem w tym ze wszystkie oferty to takie
<Dreadlish> a jak sie chce znaleźć robotę, to się sama znajdzie.
<buharin> szukanie programistow
<buharin> byle jak byle gdzie
<buharin> a ja jestem rzadkim fachowcem
<Dreadlish> tak, fachowcem od niczego
<m477> ;d
<buharin> Dreadlish, licz sie ze slowami
<Dreadlish> liczę się
<Dreadlish> bo byś znalazł sobie robotę.
<gjm> fachowcem tzn. fachowcem od czego?
<buharin> Dreadlish, po prostu beda potrzebowali takiegofachowca jak ja
<m477> od komputerow
<buharin> to sie zglosza sami
<Dreadlish> pewnie jest programistą w basicu
<gjm> Skoro do tej porsy się nie zgłosili…
<m477> pascalu
<gjm> pory even
<bastetmilo> rzadki fachowiec.
<bastetmilo> umaruam
<Dreadlish> :D
<gjm> ja rzadko takie głupoty czytam
<Dreadlish> m2
<bastetmilo> na rzadko...
<Dreadlish> ale gościa mi trochę żal...
<Dreadlish> jeżeli ja potrafię znaleźć robotę, choć nic nie potrafię, a on jest 'rzadkim fachowcem' i nie może
<bastetmilo> to jest coś nie tak...
<buharin> Dreadlish, i sam to tranie podsumowales
<Dreadlish> i na dodatek ja mieszkam na zadupiu
<gjm> ja w takim razie też jestem fachowcem, fachowo nie szukam roboty
<Dreadlish> a on w wrocku siedzi
<Dreadlish> normalnie it doesn't calculate
<Dreadlish> ferdynand kiepski even
<buharin> Dreadlish, ja bym przy procesorach po prostu pracowal
<buharin> tak by mnie potrzebowali
<buharin> ale w Polsce nie ma takiego zakladu
<buharin> sama java
<Dreadlish> to wypierdalaj do izraela
<buharin> pyton
<Dreadlish> tam jeszcze intel klepie.
<Dreadlish> whoos
<buharin> ok
<buharin> ale za co mam wyjechac?
 * Dreadlish pardons
<buharin> a po za tym chcialbym tu zostac
<buharin> w rakju
<Dreadlish> to naucz sie czegoś, co jest tu potrzebne
<buharin> a jak pracy nie ma no to nie pracuje
<Dreadlish> a nie sie głupio pytasz
<buharin> Dreadlish, ok ale wybralem sobie sciezke
<buharin> by robic to co lubie
<Dreadlish> i teraz gadasz, że nie masz pracy
<bastetmilo> nauczyć się czegoś, co nie jest nikomu potrzebne w moim mieście, narzekać że nie ma pracy dla fachowca. Bezcenne.
<buharin> bastetmilo, znam rzeczy ktore malo ludzi zna
<bastetmilo> Nauczę się wyplatać dachy z trzciny cukrowej. Będę narzekać, że nikt u nas tego nie produkuje.
<bastetmilo> I mówić: nie ma pracy dla fachowców.
<buharin> ale wszyscy z nich korzystaja
<buharin> bastetmilo, zly przyklad
<buharin> bastetmilo, umiec projektowac dachy z ktorych wszyscy korzystaja ale ludzie robia gotowce
<buharin> i projektant nikomu nie jest potrzebny
<bastetmilo> ale Ty jesteś dziwny
<buharin> po prostu uwazam ze czas assemblera jeszcze powroci
<buharin> i w tym pisze
<buharin> z tego korzystam
<buharin> jak zaczna w Polsce produkowac procesory to napewno beda potrzebowali
<buharin> programistow as
<q3k> buharin: asm jest dla lam pozdrawiam
<Dreadlish> :DDDD
<Dreadlish> q3k++; XD
<buharin> q3k, nawet go nie znasz -.-
<Dreadlish> zna
<Dreadlish> i to nie tylko x86 ;D
<q3k> Dreadlish: :8
<q3k> ups
<q3k> :*
<q3k> buharin: code.hackerspace.pl/q3k/Cucumber
<buharin> jakby znal to by tak nie mowil
<bastetmilo> LOL. buharin pralki programuj.
<q3k> buharin: napisałem setjmp w asmie ia32-e, w miarę znam :V
<Dreadlish> jak kobiety
<q3k> http://code.hackerspace.pl/q3k/Cucumber/tree/Kernel/src/Lua/glue.c
<bastetmilo> Na tym kase zrobisz.
<q3k> co nie zmienia faktu że programowanie w asmie w celu onanizacji trochę ssie
<bastetmilo> Pralki/lodówki/mikrofalówki
<Dreadlish> i tak sie wszystko w c naklepie
<Dreadlish> albo w wyższym
<buharin> moze i naklepie ale
<buharin> pomysl sobie ze Polska wyda wlasny procesor
<buharin> PolProc
<bastetmilo> o fak
<buharin> to nie beda sciagac programistow z intela
<q3k> buharin: i będzie ssac, jak cały ten kraj? :V
<Dreadlish> :D
<buharin> tylko wezma swoich
<buharin> a skad ich maja wziasc
<gjm> To się pośmialiśmy…
<Dreadlish> buharin: pomyśl sobie, że polska coś prototypowała
<Dreadlish> na licencji arma
<buharin> jak malo kto as zna
<DaZ> polprocex skonstruuje procesor mieszko I
<q3k> lol wziąść
<gjm> not sure if stupid or just stupid
<q3k> DaZ: transpolprocexport Zbigniew Zbigniewski
<Dreadlish> or retarded
<q3k> PPHU
<Dreadlish> Sp z o.o.
<buharin> wystarczy jeden dobry procek
<q3k> Dreadlish: ha! żeby tylko.
<buharin> a mozna byloby na nim robic wszystko
<q3k> buharin: tak, jeden procesor! na wszystko od pralek po superkomputery!
<buharin> i juz mamy wlasne telefony
<q3k> buharin: niech pralki mają dłuższy pipeline niż twoja matka kutasa!
<buharin> q3k, a myslisz co kupujesz z chin
<Dreadlish> :DDDD
<buharin> tam jest 1 procesor
<buharin> i tylko dokrecaja do niego
<buharin> moc
<q3k> jeden rdzeń.
<buharin> -.-
<gjm> polski telefon: dwa papierowe kubki i sznurek
<q3k> i to różnych typów
<buharin> mowie plytka
<q3k> cortex-m4 != cortex-a9 :>
<buharin> jedna plytka
<q3k> jaka płytka? :>
<buharin> wszedzie ta sama
<bastetmilo> jedna? Dwie od razu!
<Dreadlish> mamo daj popkorn
<buharin> kto sie nie zna ten sie smieje
<gjm> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
<buharin> najwiecej
<gjm> sorry, nie znam się
<q3k> buharin: ech, fajnie że je chyba z dwie płytki na rynek już sam zaprojektowałem :>
<q3k> buharin: ale, okej, niech będzie że to jedna i tak sama :>
<gjm> Dreadlish: 
<gjm> 22:03           gjm │ ,popcorn
<gjm> 22:03           ood │ http://weknowgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/jesus-eating-popcorn-gif.gif
<Dreadlish> :DD
<gjm> proszę
<Dreadlish> gjm: tx
<gjm> rx
<Dreadlish> o matko
<Dreadlish> za nisko dla mnie
<Dreadlish> dojdźmy chociaż do l4
<bastetmilo> ubawiłam się setnie. Niech on zostanie :). 
<Dreadlish> syn
<gjm> ack
<Dreadlish> dobra, kij
<Dreadlish> nie chce mi sie
<buharin> q3k, nie wiem nie znam Twoich osiagniec ale dolina krzemowa w Polsce jesli jestes rzeczywiscie programista asm to powinienes rozumiec o co chodzi
<buharin> to nie jest temat dla plebsu
<q3k> buharin: ale dolina krzemowa w polsce co? lrn2zdaniezłożone
<bastetmilo> PLEBSU!!!!
<q3k> czy zdania z podmoiotem, orzeczniem i dopełnieniem też są dla plebsu? :V
<bastetmilo> ludu, słyszysz? Plebsem tu jest.
<bastetmilo> Plebs*
<buharin> q3k, a tak to zrobili patent na grafen
<buharin> nic z nim nie zrobili
<bastetmilo> W literki nie trafiam, bo się tak śmieje :)
<Dreadlish> matko
<buharin> a jak maja zrobic skoro wszyscy programuja co im pod nos podsuna
<Dreadlish> aż idę światło zaświece.
<buharin> gdyby wam kazali programowac jak w tej grze zolwi robot
<buharin> to byscie poszli i pisali w tym byleby placili
<bastetmilo> aż idę spać. 
<q3k> buharin: wiesz, polaczki cebulaczki sa za głupie na większośc innych rzeczy :>
<buharin> q3k, duzo jest polakow wsrod programistow w arch'a
<buharin> i klepia tam w asm
<q3k> buharin: 'programistów' 'archa' wybierz jedno :>
<q3k> dobra, znudziło mi się
<q3k> dobry troll, ale wracam do swojego kanału^W^Wswojej jaskini
<gjm> [']
<DaZ> [cool][czesc]
<buharin> bastetmilo, o ile pamietam ty tez napisalas kiedy
<buharin> bootloadera
<buharin> w asm
<gjm> lolco
<buharin> gjm, widzisz a teraz sie wstydzi
<gjm> Ty masz coś z głową, nie?
<buharin> gjm, nie mam po prostu jestem zly
<buharin> bo wiem ze mam mimo wszystko racje ale nikt nawet nie probuje podzielic moich pogladow
<buharin> dlatego to tak dziwnie wyglada
<gjm> A nie przyszło Ci do głowy że możesz jej nie mieć?
<buharin> gjm, wiesz Kopernik jak ruszyl ziemie tez byl sam
<gjm> To se idź ruszać ziemię. Elo.
<buharin> gjm, pozdro
<q3k> a cotam, poidluję sobie
<q3k> jeszcze trochę do limitu na freenode mi brakuje
<q3k> może znowu będzie zabawnie kiedyś :>
<gjm> ty krejzolu
<q3k> gjm: <3
<Dreadlish> gjm: tak, ma coś z głową
<bejker> witam.
<bejker> ktos wie co sie moglo stac ze qapt sie spierdolil sam z siebie?
<bejker> chce paczke zainstalowac .deb
<gjm> Ja wiem że w temacie kanału jest coś nt. kultury.
<bejker> oj sorka zdrazniony jestem bo z reki paczek nie moge instalowac
<Dreadlish> hint: dpkg -i
<bejker> wyskakuje qapt klikam install w nim i nic sie nie dzieje na szaro jest przycisk przez jakies 3 sek
<bejker> i spowrotem na zielono sie podswietla
<bejker> aha
<bejker> no tak z konsoli smiga
<bejker> a co sie moglo w wersji graficznej zepsuc?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-31
<damian_> Siema
<damian_> Jest tu ktoś?
<damian_> ;D
<bastetmilo> nie
<damian_> Ok.
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<damian_> ;-)
<drathir> bry...
<damian_> Powiem wam chłopaki, że nawet ciekawe to irc.
<gjm> Chłopaki i dziewczyny.
<bastetmilo> właśnie. 
<damian_> No wiecie, dużo będę wiedział po nazwie GJM.
<damian_> Ale już nastepnym razem będę wiedział. Tak wiec miło mi heheh
<q3k> ej, czemu upstart jest taki totalnie chujowy?
<damian_> Nie jest chujowy wystarczy się przyzwyczaić :D
<gjm> damian_: Akurat ja jestem facetem (lol)
<gjm> q3k, damian_: Nie żeby coś, ale tu nie pozwalają brzydko mówić.
<gjm> :c
<damian_> No to już sam nie wiem hah
<gjm> damian_: bastetmilo nie jest facetem
<damian_> GJM, ale jeżeli bym ty wycytował o wten sposób "chujowy" to bym brzydko się nie wyrażał, lecz cytował kolege wyżej.
<damian_> Ale pominmy ten fakt, ponieważ nie będziemy teraz prawić tutaj morałów.
<gjm> Nie można i ch… tyle ;)
<bastetmilo> przepraszam. Ale od kiedy można znów przeklinać?
<damian_> Oj...tam...oj...tam...
<q3k> od wtedy, kiedy upstart ssie pałę jak ja pierdolę
<bastetmilo> gjm: mogłbyś?
<gjm> A Ty to co? :D
<Damian3424> :-)
<gjm> Dobra, to było naprawdę ostatnie ostrzeżenie, bastetmilo się wami zajmie.
<q3k> jebane śmieszki z ubuntu ustawiły START=no w /etc/default/zabbix-server. bo ohiohio jesteśmy za głupi żeby się upewnić, czy baza istnieje.
<q3k> dystrybucja dla debili.
<bastetmilo> omg, już pozapominałam jak to się robi
<bastetmilo> kto tam jeszcze brzydko mówił
<Biszkopcik> gjm
<gjm> gjm
<Biszkopcik> jesteśmy zgodni co do tego :)
<Damian3424> I ja poprzez cytowanie kolegi.
<q3k2> żaden quiet nie zmieni faktu, że ubuntu ssie :>
<Damian3424> :D
<Biszkopcik> q3k2: banana!
<Biszkopcik> Damian3424: :D
<Biszkopcik> to ja chce krzyż
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: ^
<bjfs> zaczęło się sprzątanie
<gjm> Na drogę możesz dostać.
<Biszkopcik> gjm: daj
<gjm> kamienia
<bastetmilo> Biszkopcik: krzyż na drogę -> +
<q3k3> tak bardzo ssie
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: dziękuje
<Biszkopcik> bjfs: nie  wiem czemu, ale twoj nick caly czas czytam jako btrfs
<Biszkopcik> moze dlatego ze masz b i fs
<Biszkopcik> ;p
<bjfs> tak, ludzie maja rozne skojarzenia z fs
<Biszkopcik> a jakie ty masz?
<Biszkopcik> :D
<gjm> cześć ntfs
<gjm> ups
<gjm> bjfs
<Biszkopcik> ;DDD
<Biszkopcik> taka pogarda!
<Biszkopcik> :D
<bjfs> żadne, bo to są inicjały
<Wilczek> Nazywasz się File System? :O
<Wilczek> Fajnie ^^
<Biszkopcik> różowa ciężarówka pojechała
<Biszkopcik> :D
<Biszkopcik> pewnie z kucami
<Belzebub> Biszkopcik: eh, ostatnio typa na "RuSHowo" widziałem ubranego całego popieprzający motocyklem ;x
<Biszkopcik> to chyba dobrze ze goły nie jechał
<Biszkopcik> nie?
<Biszkopcik> chyba ze lubisz...
<bjfs> ciekawy sport, aby nablugzać na distro, które się nie lubi, a używa
<gjm> Damian3424: Tylko już uważaj.
<Damian3424> :D
<Damian3424> Ale ja nic złego nie zrobiłem xD
<gjm> Przeczytaj topic.
<Damian3424> No panie kolego, ale to był żartobliwy wulgaryzm.
<Damian3424> Cokolwiek to znaczy xD
<Damian3424> [b]ff[/b]
<Wilczek> BB Code na IRCu?
<Wilczek> *ff*
<Wilczek> :D
<Wilczek> _ff_
<Wilczek> *_ff_*
<Wilczek> Nie działa :c
<bjfs> na irc dzialaja jedynie kolorki, ale wspolczesnie filtruje sie to nawet po stronie serwera
<Damian3424> bjfs nie długo będą czytali twój nick jako FAT32 bo jest F xD
<gjm> TAK
<Wilczek> bjfs: Działa pogrubienie i podkreślenie, ale nie działa połączone pogrubienie i podkreślenie
<Wilczek> gjm: Maaaagia :O
<Wilczek> Nawet na irssi widać kolorki ;D
<Damian3424> tzw. Czary mary.
<Damian3424> +c tt
<Dreadlish> jezu
<drathir> kolorowe przedszkole wszystkie dzieci...
<Dreadlish> tu kolory :/
<gjm> Już nie ma.
<Dreadlish> gjm: powiedz mi
<Dreadlish> gjm: co tu sie odwala?
<drathir> hrhr
<gjm> Spójrz w backloga, q3k sobie trollował.
<Dreadlish> a to widziałem
 * Biszkopcik dupa
<gjm> fcuk
<Biszkopcik> +c
<bastetmilo> jak sie robi kolowy?
<bastetmilo> kolory
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: nie zaslugujesz
<Biszkopcik> haha
<bastetmilo> ej!
<gjm> Już i tak nie porobisz.
<Damian3424> Czy do tych kolorów, trzeba mieć jakieś uprawnienia ?:D
<Dreadlish> nie?
<gjm> Nie.
<bjfs> jest mode na kanal, o ktorym gjm wlasnie sobie przypomnial
<Biszkopcik> Damian3424: god bless you
<Damian3424> Prise the LORD!
<Belzebub> gjm: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/9083_10151578988546939_34055364_n.jpg #suchar ;x
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/owom8tt> (at fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net)
<bjfs> wiec tyle co do pisanek
<gjm> bjfs: Pomyliło mi się blokowanie CTCP z tym.
<gjm> Belzebub: omatko
<Belzebub> gjm: wypełniasz? :D
<gjm> Na każdej imprezie.
<Belzebub> chyba u mietka w pinicy ;d
<Wilczek>  test test test
<gjm> oblałeś
<Damian3424> stet stet stet
<Wilczek> Nie wiem jak u Was, u mnie są kolorki
<Wilczek> :p
<Damian3424> Nie to ty oblałeś gjm
<Biszkopcik> kurde
<Biszkopcik> gjm: ale oni sa niekumaci
<Damian3424> ;-)
<Biszkopcik> wylaczyl gjm flage na kolory na kanale
<gjm> ¯_(ツ)_/¯
<Biszkopcik> to nie porobicie kolorow
<Biszkopcik> to ze wam sie wyswietla nie znaczy ze nam tez
<Biszkopcik> ;/
<Damian3424> Mnie kolorki do życia nie sa potrzebne
<Biszkopcik> ta
<Biszkopcik> pewnie
<Biszkopcik> różowy bys chcial
<Wilczek> Biszkopcik: Wiem o tej fladze, ale nie jestem pewien, czy jest teraz włączona, czy nie :P
<gjm> Ja za to mam masę hilightów.
<Biszkopcik> gjm: gjm gjm gjm gjm gjm
<gjm> Więc jest kolorowo.
<Biszkopcik> masa hilightow
<Damian3424> No ba, o niczym innym nie marzę jak o różowym kolorku na Irssi
<Damian3424> :D
<Biszkopcik> nice one
<Biszkopcik> brałbym
<Damian3424> Brałbyś smigola ? :D
<Biszkopcik> idk what is smigol
<Wilczek> Ja tyż nie wiem
<Damian3424> smigol?
<gjm> http://gjm.rootedker.nl/screenshots/10_11_36_2013-07-31_1366x768_scrot.png
<gjm> tyle wygrać
<Biszkopcik> Wilczek: tyż :DD
<Wilczek> Pewnie jakiś mugolski sport :P
<Wilczek> Tyż :D
<Damian3424> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gollum
<Biszkopcik> gjm: your welcome
<Wilczek> Mhm :>
<Biszkopcik> gentoo user ;D
<Wilczek> Żelek :D
<Biszkopcik> no fuckin' shit niggah!
<Biszkopcik> na kanale ubuntu :D
<Biszkopcik> gentoo :D
<Wilczek> pressenter był/jest opkiem na tym kanale, o ile dobrze pamiętam...
<Biszkopcik> oł
<gjm> 09:55 ChanServ (ChanServ@services.) 4     pressenter             +Aiotv [modified ? ago]
<Biszkopcik> swoją drogą to też niezłe
<Biszkopcik> nawet opy uzywaja innego distro
<Biszkopcik> :D
<Wilczek> :DD
<gjm> Tak jest wszedzie.
<Wilczek> Ciekawe jakiego systemu używa mario7 :D
<Biszkopcik> pewnie windowsa
<Biszkopcik> :DDDD
<Damian3424> Mugole zawsze używają innego distro xD
<gjm> Na #archlinux-pl mało kto używa Archa.
<Biszkopcik> ja uzywam tylko ubu server
<gjm> Na #gentoo-pl mało kto używa gentoo.
<Wilczek> A na #pclinuxos-pl promują Archa, nawet w temacie :D
<Biszkopcik> gjm: kłóciłbym sie
<Biszkopcik> że na gentoo malo kto uzywa gentoo
<Dreadlish> na pclos jest komunizm
<Dreadlish> na gentoo więcej osób używa gentoo, niż na archu archa.
<Biszkopcik> Dreadlish: na ubuntu akurat jest reżim bastetmilo
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: W sumie racja, jest dyktator, jest cenzor...
<Biszkopcik> i nie radziłbym kwestionowac
<gjm> Biszkopcik: Tam kupa osób ma OSX
<Dreadlish> Biszkopcik: wolę taki reżim.
<Dreadlish> Wilczek: czyli andrzej.
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Biszkopcik> OkropNick: z jakiego OS korzystasz?
<Damian3424> 1.0
<Damian3424> ;D
<gjm> Ciekawe czy dalej mam bana na #derpian-pl
<Biszkopcik> ale suchar
<gjm> o, mam
<Biszkopcik> nie ma takiego
<Dreadlish> gjm: winteruś Ci ustawił ;_;?
<Biszkopcik> jaka siec
<Biszkopcik> quake, pirc?
<gjm> here, here
<Biszkopcik> pusty jest
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: Yep, Andrzej :P
<Biszkopcik> gjm: 10:17 [Users #derpian-pl]
<Biszkopcik> 10:17 [@Biszkopcik]
<gjm> lol
<Dreadlish> #debian-pl
<Dreadlish> ;_;
<Biszkopcik> gjm: ;DDD
<Dreadlish> czyli kanał wizard trolluje
<gjm> A tu go nie ma…
<gjm> czo ten wizard
<Biszkopcik> trolling lvl master
<Wilczek> Biszkopcik: gjm był zły, że go zbanowali i spuścił tam bombę atomową ;P
<Wilczek> gjm: Wizard?
<Wilczek> Zaraz sprawdzę
<Biszkopcik> gjm: jak kuty
<Biszkopcik> ?
<Dreadlish> gjm: obraził się tu
<gjm> żyjo
<Dreadlish> to poszł tam
<Biszkopcik> dobrze zyjo?
<gjm> nażarły się i śpio
<Biszkopcik> karmisz?
<Biszkopcik> a
<Biszkopcik> to dobrze
<Wilczek> Nie, na kanale CentOSa nie ma Wizarda ;/
<Biszkopcik> CENTOS ROX!
<Biszkopcik> znaczy
<Biszkopcik> w sumie to ubuntu lepsze..
<gjm> `seen Wizard
<Przekliniak> gjm: Wizard was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 5 weeks, 2 days, 22 hours, 36 minutes, and 44 seconds ago: <Wizard> Prawdziwi Ubunciarze siedzą na forumach.
 * Biszkopcik odwraca glowe
<Dreadlish> uważaj, bo wizard Cie wywali ;D
<Dreadlish> 10:19:24 freenode  -- | [Wizard] bezczynność: 8 dni, 20 godzin 50 minut 49 sekund, na IRCu od: sob, 20 lip 2013 11:24:00
<Biszkopcik> Dreadlish: ;D
<Biszkopcik> no
<Biszkopcik> i w sumie tutaj na pewno nie siedzi :D
<Wilczek> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Biszkopcik> `seen TheNumb
<Przekliniak> Biszkopcik: TheNumb was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 days, 18 hours, 37 minutes, and 30 seconds ago: <TheNumb> Piniondze sie same nie zarobio.
<Biszkopcik> :DDD
<Dreadlish> :D
<Wilczek> Ooo, Przekliniak już się na mnie nie focha :D
<Wilczek> :D
<Wilczek> `seen Dreadlish
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Dreadlish was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 12 seconds ago: <Dreadlish> :D
<Biszkopcik> TheNumb: ano nie zarobiom nie zarobiom
<Biszkopcik> :D
<Biszkopcik> nakurwiaj w arkadach
<gjm> …
<Biszkopcik> ops
<gjm> Herbatnik!
<Wilczek> Sucharek?
<Biszkopcik> zapomnialem ze tu sie nie przeklina
<Biszkopcik> ;/
<Wilczek> Przekliniak tylko może :D
<Biszkopcik> `seen wmp
<Przekliniak> Biszkopcik: wmp was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 23 weeks, 1 day, 17 hours, 15 minutes, and 43 seconds ago: * wmp naprawił dźwięk we flashu!
<Biszkopcik> ;/
<Dreadlish> wio em pe
<Biszkopcik> `seen inf
<Przekliniak> Biszkopcik: inf was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 44 weeks, 1 day, 0 hours, 43 minutes, and 4 seconds ago: <inf> <inf> Xioshen, jeśli masz tylko jeden dysk, to strzelam że będzie to /dev/sda
<Wilczek> `seen ChanServ
<Dreadlish> infy tu były? :O
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: I have not seen ChanServ.
<Biszkopcik> `seen biszkopcik
<Przekliniak> Biszkopcik: biszkopcik was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 12 seconds ago: <Biszkopcik> `seen inf
<Biszkopcik> `seen biszkopcik
<Przekliniak> Biszkopcik: biszkopcik was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 seconds ago: <Biszkopcik> `seen biszkopcik
<kklimonda> egzystencjalne dyskusje na kanale? spać :P
<gjm> no wee
<Biszkopcik> nie zapetlitlo sie
<Dreadlish> gjm: ma +v
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Biszkopcik> co to za syf
<gjm> a no jo
<Wilczek> kklimonda: Krzysiu, póki jest traffic na kanale to ich nie uciszaj ;P
<Biszkopcik> `seen Przekliniak
<Przekliniak> Biszkopcik: I have not seen Przekliniak.
<kklimonda> Wilczek: oj tam taki traffic ;)
<gjm> Biszkopcik: Zostaw Przekliniaka.
<Wilczek> Zawsze coś :)
<Biszkopcik> gjm: nie
<Biszkopcik> zgwałce
<Biszkopcik> :<
<Wilczek> Biszkopcik: Zostawcie Titanica! :P
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: raz na ruski rok nadrobi cały miesiąc ;d
<Biszkopcik> :O
<kklimonda> ostatnio było fajnie, mogłem sobie całą noc i pół dnia na jednym ekranie wyświetlać ;)
<Wilczek> Haha :D
<gjm> to chyba jak joiny/party filtrujesz
<kklimonda> gjm: no tak
<kklimonda> wszędzie filtruję
<kklimonda> nie wnoszą wiele do dyskusji ;)
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: był taki czas, że ja cały tydzień miałem na jednym terminalu...
<kklimonda> cisza, spokój, nikt nie ma problemów z ubuntu ;)
<Dreadlish> taaak
<Dreadlish> albo wszyscy idą na forum
<Damian3424> Panie GJM  obawiam się, że mam dla pana smutną nowinę
<Damian3424> Może lepiej by było gdyby pan usiadł.
<Damian3424> Obiawiam się, że...
<Dreadlish> ja głodny jestem
<Dreadlish> idę coś zjeśc.
<Wilczek> Dreadlish++ :D
<Damian3424> Naprawdę nie wiem jak to powiedzieć.
<gjm> Taa…
<Wilczek> Idealnie się podpiął ;P
<Damian3424> Ale podejrzewam, że diluje pan na boku.
<Damian3424> klawiaturami z biedronki -_-
<Wilczek> Damian3424: Myślałem, że płytkami Ubuntu 13.04 ze ShipIt, zdobytymi za poufne informacje dot. bezpieczeństwa narodowego :P
<Damian3424> To też.
<Damian3424> ;p
<Damian3424> Dobra Panie i Panowie, mykam na jazdy.
<Damian3424> Na razie miłego życze.
<drathir> ciekawe czy ubuntu forum dalej lezy...
<Wilczek> A leży/leżało?
<Wilczek> Polski Komunista D:
<Wilczek> Ew. Polskie Koleje, reszta ocenzurowana
<gjm> Obraził się.
<drathir> Wilczek: hackneli - nie polskie...
<Dreadlish> wokee
<Dreadlish> zjadłem
<drathir> http://ubuntuforums.org/ czyli naprawili, kilka dni chyba lezalo...
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> nie chyba, tylko tak
<drathir> teraz fajnie hackna jedno beda miec dostep do wszystkiego...
<drathir> ale ubuone nie udalo im sie chyba ruszyc...
<Dreadlish> z tym, że ubuforums jest na vb...
<Dreadlish> a ubuone na grzyb wie czym ;D
<pressenter> Biszkopcik Wilczek gjm : Tak na prawdę to używam windows 7...
<Wilczek> pressenter: Ja aktualnie też ;)
<Dreadlish> ech
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: Hm?
<Dreadlish> nicz
<Dreadlish> tak westchnąłem
 * drathir szuka ladowarki znalazl 4 wszystkie ubite na koncowce kabla :/
<drathir> oczywiscie wszystkie sprawne technicznie pomijajac kabel...
<drathir> trzeba szukac dalej...
 * Wilczek poleca rozwiązanie: 1 ładowarka sieciowa z gniazdem USB, 1 kabelek do ładowania 10w1 :P
<Belzebub> Wilczek: tia, a pUonące kable słyszał?
<drathir> Wilczek: fakt teraz tak patrzac zapewne bardziej by sie oplacalo, choc te ladowarki powyzej roku napewno padaly to sie tak nie myslalo, ale to nokia wszystko i widac, ze to punkt krytyczny do poprawy, bo w kazdej w tym samym miejscu, ale najlepsze ac-5e byly mam  jeszcze ac-3e, ac-4e.
<drathir> Belzebub: co masz na mysli? Bo te nokii topily gume i cos zielonego wytwarzaly...
<Wilczek> Coś zielonego?
<Dreadlish> magic green goo
<DaZ> od czego te usb ma sie zapalić niby >:
<drathir> Wilczek: zielona substancja...
<drathir> btw nie swiecila w nocy hrhr
<Belzebub> drathir: eh, kable LQ = niska cena = zwarcia, pożary etc
<drathir> Belzebub: przy 5V tez ?
<Belzebub> drathir: też
<Dreadlish> drathir: iskra pójdzie nawet przy 0.5v
<drathir> Dreadlish: ale to zabezpieczen jakichs nie ma przy spieciach? Dobrze, ze te nokiowskie zadnych podpalen nie  zrobily...
<Dreadlish> niby jakie?
<Dreadlish> ładowarki nokiowskie to zwykłe smpsy :D
<Dreadlish> tam nie ma gdzie nawet tych zabezpieczeń zmieścić
<Dreadlish> minimalizm - czujesz taniość?
<drathir> Dreadlish: cos w stylu jak zwarcie bedzie to nie zalaczy do ponownego wylaczenia i wlaczenia...
<Dreadlish> stary
<drathir> pocieszyles mnie...
<Dreadlish> otwórz tą ładowarkę
<Dreadlish> zobaczysz
<Dreadlish> 6 elementów max
<drathir> az z ciekawosci i dla efektu przerazenia murze sie do jednej dobrac przy okazji...
<Dreadlish> tam jest jakieś trafo, pare diód, tranzystor i kondensator jakiś pewnie
<drathir> ale za to hamy zaliczacz do lapka jak mialem zepsuty do sprawdzenia to nawet osoba na studiach elektronicznych sie dziwila ze to dziala i jak oni to zmiescili w takim malym opakowaniu... Wszyst
<Dreadlish> zasilacze od lapków lecą na dłuto ;d
<drathir> 19V/ 90W/ 4.74A
<drathir> wym 8.6/6.2/1.5
<drathir> :p
<drathir> cudenko doslownie, tylko nie przezylo spania na nim z tego co wiem :/
<drathir> moze dalej by dzialał, ale osoba po odlaczeniu z pradu jak lapek padl, bo sie odlaczyl zamiast poczekac zeby temp spadla to odrazu sprawdzac zaczela czy dziala, wlaczyc sie wlaczyl, ale znow odcielo, niestety za 2 proba blysk i dym poszedl, korki i lapek caly, wiec na zabezpieczenia nie mozna narzekac...
<drathir> 2 razy zadzialaly... :p
<DaZ> implikować, że skończenie studiów daje jakąś wiedze
<drathir> DaZ: no akurat jakies tam dziwne rzeczy sklada na obrony sprowadzane z zagranicy za uprzejmoscia firm uzyczone, wiec cos tam znac sie musi :p a napewno o niebo wiecej ode mnie...
<nakazanieto> Używa ktoś unity?
 * drathir nie i wlasnie z powodu unity uciekl...
<kklimonda> nakazanieto: używam
<nakazanieto> Używalne?
<kklimonda> nakazanieto: no ogólnie nie narzekam
<kklimonda> z wersji na wersję coraz lepsze
<nakazanieto> Jakaś różnica w działaniu pomiędzy fedorą a ubuntu?
<kklimonda> nie ma sensu za bardzo pytanie
<kklimonda> co rozumiesz pod "w działaniu"?
<nakazanieto> Ogólnie rzecz biorąc skusiłem się na instalacje Unity bo te  gnome3  jakieś takie nijakie.
<nakazanieto> Czy płynnie działa, czy się nie wysypuje. I tak dalej.
<kklimonda> wersja z 13.10 mi się jeszcze nie wysypała
<Biszkopcik> ktos cos wie czy ten rzekomy wybuch elektrowni w rosji/ukrainie to na sto procent plotka?
<kklimonda> działa płynnie, ale to nic nie mówi
<kklimonda> bo mam mocny sprzęt
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: na 100% nikt nie wie poza tymi którzy są na miejscu
<bjfs> nakazanieto: na tym nie polega różnica między tymi dystrybucjami; ot, jedno wywodzie się z red hat, a drugie z debian i przez to mają odrębną "filozofię" i inaczej się przeklikuje przez konfigurację/pakiety (których zawartość ostatecznie jest zbieżna)
<nakazanieto> bjfs: mi raczej chodziło o różnice pomiędzy unity na ubuntu, a na fedorze
<nakazanieto> kklimonda: a jakiej przeglądarki używasz?
<kklimonda> nakazanieto: chrome
<nakazanieto> a to nie jestem sam :)
<nakazanieto> a i ubuntu nie da się postawić na każdym tablecie, nie?
<bjfs> unity było robione z myślą o ubuntu i ich udziwieniami, więc prawdopodobnie nie ma co liczyć na 100% kompatybilność bajerów pod innymi distro
<nakazanieto> bjfs: kklimonda nie narzeka.
<kklimonda> bjfs: nikt poza ubuntu nie używa unity, więc problemu nie ma
<nakazanieto> a czekaj
<nakazanieto> no właśnie ja chce spróbować  na fedorze :D
<nakazanieto> a skoro na ubuntu nie narzeka kklimonda to moze na fedorze też nie będzie źle
<kklimonda> na fedorze nie zainstalujesz unity
<nakazanieto> zainstaluje.
<nakazanieto> Jest jakiś projekt.
<bjfs> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(user_interface)#Availability
<nakazanieto> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/unity-desktop-available-for-fedora
<kklimonda> nakazanieto: ok, jest dla F18 ale wersja z 12.10
<kklimonda> więc praktycznie kod sprzed roku
<nakazanieto> w sumie czekaj
<nakazanieto> ja też chyba mam 12.10 :D
<kklimonda> nakazanieto: możesz instalować, ale nie będzie to raczej reprezentatywne dla tego gdzie unity jest teraz
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: ping ping ping
<Quintasan> pong
<bastetmilo> moge na query?
<nakazanieto> a nie
<Quintasan> Nie pytaj czy możesz tylko pisz.
<nakazanieto> 13.04
<nakazanieto> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> nakazanieto: o/
<nakazanieto> dziwne bo mi 700Mb ramu sam system żre
<nakazanieto> bastetmilo: widzę małpe dostałaś. Gratuluję.
<nakazanieto> :D kanały mi sie pierdzielły
<nakazanieto> system żre mi 435 MB, ale nie ma co patrzeć bo mam gnome3  i pewno ma swoje daemony odpalone
<kklimonda> ram jest po to by go zajmować
<nakazanieto> kklimonda: przy systemie 64bit więcej RAMu mi trzeba niż przy 32bit?
<kklimonda> tak
<nakazanieto> dużo więcej?
<kklimonda> zależy od tego do czego używasz systemu
<nakazanieto> Hmm głównie przeglądanie sieci w sumie
<nakazanieto> czasem minecrafta  odpale albo ts3
<nakazanieto> Chciałem w dote sobie pyknąc, ale coś ze sterownikami nie halo.
<kklimonda> na desktopie nie będzie różnica raczej odczuwalna
<nakazanieto> czyli przy 2gb ram mogę spokojnie 64bit używać?
<kklimonda> tylko po co
<kklimonda> różnica w wydajności też nie będzie odczuwalna :}
<nakazanieto> :/
<nakazanieto> kklimonda: konfigurowałeś jakoś unity/
<kklimonda> w 13.10 wyłączyłem odpalanie aplikacji dwuklikiem, a poza tym nic
<nakazanieto> zastanawia mnie czemu zmiana ikon  zmienia tylko ikony w trayu
<nakazanieto> O. Nie da się włączyć tilingu w unity, nie?
<kklimonda> tilingu w sensie automatycznego?
<kklimonda> może w ustawieniach compiza, z dodatkowymi pluginami
<nakazanieto> Kurde pierwsze wydanie Unity było chyba najładniejsze
<nakazanieto> kurde no... nie zmieniają sie te durne ikony :/
<Damian3424> No cześć wszytkim
<Damian3424> ...
<slog> hi
<Quintasan> uff
<Damian3424> Witam ubuntowiczów.
<drathir> ktos da sie wykorzystac na sprawdzenie dcc ?
<julek> czesc
<nakazanieto> cześć julek
<julek> swieto
<julek> ktos mi mowi "czesc"
<gjm> gjm: Cześć.
<gjm> O, mi też.
<nakazanieto> julek: a co Cię nie lubią?
<damian3424> No cześć! ;d
<julek> o/
<damian3424> o/?/
<damian3424> Praise the LORD!
<Biszkopcik> http://www.hotmoney.pl/Gigantyczna-awaria-w-BZ-WBK-Od-wczoraj-nie-dziala-a31446
<drathir> ta i napewno tylko serwerkowi sie dysk zepsul... Zaden atak z zewnatrz...
<gjm> weź wyjdź
<DaZ> pisałbym serwery w asmie
<qermit> DaZ: oO?
<DaZ> qermit: taki inside joke :v
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ping
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: pong
<gjm> gjm: ping
<gjm> gjm: pong
<BlessJah> gjm: cieszę się, że jesteś samowystarczalny
<gjm> heheszki
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mogę na query? Muszę bardzo pilnie się coś zapytać, nie związane z tematyka kanału :)
<BlessJah> pytaj
<tomak> Czesc wszystkim. Sorki ze pytanie troche off-topic. Czy istnieje jeszcze siec IRCnet ? Po kilku latach probuje sie polaczyc do jednego ze serverow i udalo mi sie, ale niestety nie mozna pobrac list kanalow. Probowal ktos sie laczyc z IRCnet'em ostatnio ?
<BlessJah> eu.irc6.net to ci?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: tak.
<BlessJah> zyja
<tomak> nie, to tez nie bobiera listy. Byc moze zly IRC client. Wlaczylem ten wbudowany w przegladarke Opera. Moze sprobuje jakiegos innego np mIRC
<tomak> tak czy inaczej dzieki za pomoc BlessJah
<Biszkopcik> 1 st biacz
<damian3424> Joł.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-01
<elbow> dzień dobry
<Quintasan> \o
<gjm> o\
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-02
<grek> czesc
<grek> wie ktos moze czy da sie prosto przekierowac sudomene w sieci lokalnej ? mam serwer do pracy na zewnetrzym ip - do niego kieruje router pod domena
<grek> i mam drugi komp w tej sieci na nim tez teraz jest serwer z pracami
<grek> zrobilem sobie lokalnie-  grek.mojadomena.pl na ip: 192.168.1.12 moje lokalne
<grek> i pytanie - czy moge jakos ustawic na glownym komputerze żeby przekierowywał on *.grek.mojadomena.pl na 192.168.1.12
<grek> zna sie moze ktoś na czymś takim ?
<damian3424> No cześć
<damian3424> Na czym grek?
<grek> na tym głownym serwerze na ktory skierowana jest domena  *.domena idzie na 192.168.1.7
<damian3424> To nie wiem, napisz na forum ;-)
<grek> i teraz z tego 192.168.1.7 nie wiem jakis tunel czy coś żeby *grek.domena.pl - czyli dla subdomney to przekiorował
<damian3424> Albo poczekajmy na kogoś z wyższym doświadczeniem.
<grek> ok moze sie ktos pojawi nie wiem nawet jak by sie to miało nazywac
<damian3424> Masz po prostu ip zamiast twojej domeny czy jak?
<grek> no nie - bo ip mam jedno zewnetrzene i ono kieruje na kompa 1
<grek> i dla subdomeny grek.dogmena zeby ten komp przekierowywal dla komputera 2 dostepnego lokalnie wiec chyba dzialal jak proxy czy cos
<grek> pewnie sie da ale to trzeba jakiegos magika
<damian3424> Czekaj chyba po mału zaczynam ogarniać.
<damian3424> Lan, albo udustepnianie plików przez router.
<grek> no to serwer www
<grek> roboczy do testowania do pracy
<Guest4502> Hejka
<jacekn> grek: jesli masz apache na tym serwerze to zerknij na ProxyPass (I do tego nowego vhosta tez)
<grek> ok dzieki zobacze na to
<drathir> bry...
<Damian3424> Ktoś jest z gdyni ?
<magik> WYPISUJCIE MIASTA
<Damian3424> Może ktoś jest z Gdyni albo okolic, ponieważ organizuję taką małą imprezke na plaży
<Damian3424> może ktoś byłby chętny :-)
<jacekn> Plazowa Grupa Linuksowa?
<Damian3424> Nigdy nie wiadomo.
<julek> czesc
<julek> ten kanał zdechł?
<gwizdek> na debian-pl tez cisza
<gwizdek> wakacje
<gwizdek> sa
<gwizdek> moze dlatego
<julek> :<
<julek> nie było mnie na irc z 2 lata
<gwizdek> o to sporo czasu
<CookieM> http://image.funscrape.com/images/b/bird_goes_online-12114.gif
<gwizdek> z/w
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-03
<lisu> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<drathir> bry...
<qwe> witam. pomogl by mi ktos z playonlinux/wine bo mam maly klopot ?
<gwizdek> qwe hey
<gwizdek> jaki kłopot ?
<gwizdek> za dużo playonlinux to nie używałem nigdy ie6 i ie8 głównie na playonlinux instalowałem bo były potrzebne do uruchomienia programu takiego jednego
<gwizdek> qwe a z czym masz problem w tym playonlinux ?
<qwe> chodzi o ze w lapku mam rozdzialke 1366x768 i jak wlaczam np gre na full ekranie to zostaje mi gurna belka z gnome
<gwizdek> qwe hmm
<qwe> dodam jeszcze ze grzebalem troszke w ustawieniach wine i znalazlem tak jak by rozwiazanie bo w zakladce grafika nalezy odznaczyc Pozwol Menadzerowi okien zarzadzac oknami wine ale wtedy znow nie moge uzywac ani myszki ani klawiatury w tym oknie
<gwizdek> nie odpalałem nigdy gier w playonlinux ale podejrzewam ze problem na pewno powinno dać się jakoś rozwiązać
<qwe> aha dodam jeszcze ze ten blad z ta gorna belka wystepuje przy nizszych rozdzialkach niz moja maksymalna
<gwizdek> a na maksymalnej nie ma belki ?
<qwe> nie wlasnie nie mam belkie na maksymalnej rozdzialce
<gwizdek> jak nie ma na maksymalnej to najprościej by było grać na maxymalnej
<qwe> no ale np w takiej klasycznej grze jak gta 1 nie ma wyboru rozdzialek
<qwe> a belka psuje klimat gry
<gwizdek> aha
<gwizdek> ale mam dla Ciebie rozwiazanie
<gwizdek> jesli chodzi o klasyczne gry
<gwizdek> sam gram w gta1 czasem
<gwizdek> uruchomi mozna najlepiej gta1 w emulatorze dosa nazywa sie dosbox ten emulator
<gwizdek> uruchomic *
<gwizdek> nie w playonlinux tylko w emulatorze dos dosbox jest o wiele lepszy gta1 elegancko smiga w tym dosboxie
<gwizdek> cala mase klasycznych gier mozna w dosbox uruchomic
<qwe> no ok przyda sie do starszych tytulow ale nadal klopot zostanie z nowszymi grami z windy przy nizszych rozdzialkach
<gwizdek> jest na windowsa wersja i na linuxa i chyba moze nawet na mac jest wersja dosbox
<qwe> no wyprubuje skoro mowisz ze dobrze dziala
<gwizdek> elegancko dziala
<qwe> nie jestem maniakiem gier bo wyroslem z tego ale taka mala rozrywka czasem sie przyda
<gwizdek> ja na windows tego dosbox uruchamialem bo win7 nie obsługuję starych klasycznych gier ale jestem pewien ze na linux dosbox powinnien teorytycznie być o wiele bardziej stabilniejszy od wine czy playonlinux
<gwizdek> bo na innej zasadzie ten dosbox dziala
<gwizdek> teorytycznie niepowinno byc z nim problemow mysle
<gwizdek> to emulator
<gwizdek> dosa
<qwe> zaraz sprawdze
<gwizdek> :)
<qwe> a zebyuruchomic gre w dosboxsie musi byc zainstalowana?
<gwizdek> instalujesz dosboxa i gre na twardym dysku masz nieinstalujesz jej tylko rozpakowujesz bliki i w dosbox wybierasz plik uruchamiający gre np exe ale gra musi miec wsparcie dla dosa wiekszosc starych tytulow ma tylko wsparcie dla dos ale np niektore maja i dla dos i dla windows wsparcie ale w dosbox uruchamiamy plik gry pod dos
<gwizdek> rozpakowujesz pliki *
<gwizdek> jest gta1 wersja spakowana zipem w sieci mozna znaleść albo rarem spakowana
<gwizdek> pod dosa
<gwizdek> sam gralem wlasnie w tym dosbox
<qwe> w tym programie trzeba linia komed nawalac?
<gwizdek> tak ale to jest bardzo proste
<gwizdek> poczekaj dam Ci linki z opisem
<gwizdek> znalazlem na youtube filmik instruktarzowy masz link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqCW6MrfjMw
<gwizdek> jak zainstolować
<qwe> ok dzieki
<gwizdek> ja gry dla dos pobieram stąd http://www.extragry.pl/gry/tytul/grand-theft-auto-pl-gta-pl-grand-theft-auto-london-1969-pl.html tu masz np gta1 wersje podwojna bo i dla dos i dla windows dla dos uruchamia sie przez #start.bat a dla winka przez #start gtawin.bat podwujna wersja
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/lm9wms2> (at www.extragry.pl)
<gwizdek> Przekliniak, :)
<gwizdek> no wlasnie z extragry pobieram gry
<gwizdek> stare klasyki
<qwe> mam jeszcze pytanie bo przesiadlem sie nie dawno na dobre z windy na ubuntu i zglebiam system. a wiec menadzer okien to to samo co środowisko graficzne ?? bo nie wiem jak mam to zinterpretowac
<gwizdek> nawet xcom enemy unknow tam mają po polsku w dodatku ale nie ta nowa tylko ta pierwsza z 1994 roku
<gwizdek> menadzer okien to nie to samo co srodowisko graficzne menadzer okien to taki mały szybki pozbawiony elefektów ale za sto stabilny i szybki program jak twm czy fluxbox a środowisko graficzne to np gnome albo kde czy xfce
<gwizdek> w ubuntu masz gnome dobre i stabilne środowisko to jest
<gwizdek> a w kubuntu kde zamiast gnome
<gwizdek> :)
<qwe> zapytalem sie bo napotkalem wnecie pos o menadzerach okien i tam bylo o i3 etc wiec nie nie byle pewien czy to i to to samo... mi w ubuntu z tych co widzialem przypadlo gnome
<gwizdek> no gnome fajne jest glownie na gnome wlasnie pracuje
<gwizdek> z/w
<qwe> wracajac do dosboxa to sciagnolem kiedys gta 1 bez dodatku no i mam pytanko bo w tym linku co podeslales z extragry jest napisane ze odpala sie przez plik bat a w mojej wersji go nie ma...
<gwizdek> moze masz wersje pod winka np tylko albo tez masz podwujna albo dla dos wlasnie wersje masz
<gwizdek> w różnych wersjach pliki uruchamiające sie różnie nazywają
<gwizdek> cos w rodzaju gta.exe albo gta.bat
<gwizdek> powinnien być plik tekstowy w twojej grze readme albo instrukcja moze jest ? paczyles
<gwizdek> z reguly pisza jak gre uruchomic jesli chodza o klasyki
<jacekowski> gwizdek: piractwa na tym kanale nie popieramy
<jacekowski> a gta1 to jeszcze nie jest abandonware
<gwizdek> jacekowski, ale to nie piractwo to legalne gry
<jacekowski> nie
<gwizdek> ale na extra gry jest gta
<gwizdek> nawet gta2 jest
<jacekowski> no i
<jacekowski> to jest strona z warezami
<gwizdek> ale to serio pirat jest tam pisali ze to legalny serwis
<jacekowski> owszem, producenci tego juz nie scigaja bo im sie to nie oplaca
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<gwizdek> ja tam nawet wykupilem dostep i moglem pobierac prosto przez przegladarke
<jacekowski> no to tym gorzej
<gwizdek> a to niewiedzialam ze tam piraty sa myslalem ze to stare legalne gry za free a serwis pobiera oplate za obsluge serwera i spolszczenia i instrukcje do gier
<gwizdek> hmm
<jacekowski> jedyny powod dla ktorego ta strona jeszcze istnieje to to ze rozprowadzaja stare 20 letnie gry na ktorych producent juz nie zarabia
<jacekowski> i koszty robienia czegos z tym bylyby wieksze niz potencjalne zyski
<qwe> nawiasem mowiac moze to teraz piractwo ale jesli ktos pobral  gre jak rokstar udostepnilo gre to teraz jestem piratem jaklegalnie ja zasalem
<jacekowski> jak producent udostepnial za darmo to inna sprawa
<jacekowski> ale to tak samo jak z innymi promocjami,
<jacekowski> jak ci telewizor sprzedaja za 1000pln i jest promocja 10 sztuk po 800pln
<jacekowski> to jak 11 osoba przyjdzie wezmie telewizor i zostawi 800 to jest to kradziez
<gwizdek> ale np na tym extra gry admin kiedys pisal ze baldurus gate gra zostala usunieta z serwisu poniewaz dalej mozna ja kupic w sklepie od producenta i podal link gdzie mozna kupic ta gre a z extra gry zostala usunieta
<gwizdek> a to gta tam dalej jest
<gwizdek> hmm
<jacekowski> gta tez mozna kupic
<gwizdek> a to niewiedzialem myslalem ze juz dawno sa za darmo udostepniane ludzia przez producenta
<gwizdek> gta i gta2
<qwe> byly za darmo ale rokstar zamknelo download tylko stronka wisi na necie
<gwizdek> z/w
<qwe> wiec mozna to dwojako rozwiazac bo moz znalesc wersje ktora rokstar udostepnial i pobrac co pozwoli sie w pewnym sensie czuc sie legalnym bo gdzies napewno wisi ta wersja w necie... bynajmniej takie moje jest zdanie
<qwe> a wracajac jeszcze do srodowiska gnome da sie te dwi belki czyli gorna i dolna polaczyc w jedna ?? np zeby dolna belka byla z calona z gorna i na odwrot
<gwizdek> qwe, a jaką masz wersje ubuntu ?
<qwe> 12.04
<gwizdek> bo chyba w tych nowszych wersjach ubuntu nie ma dolnej belki jest tylko srodowisko unity //mysli
<qwe> no standardowo jest tylko unity ale mi sie to srodowisko nie podoba to zawsze instaluje gnome jak skakam po wersjach ubuntu
<gwizdek> aha :)
<qwe> a od gnome chcial bym tylko polaczyc te dwie belki w jedna
<gwizdek> no można to co jest na dolnej belce wrzucić do tej co jest do góry a potem tą dolną usunąć a to co na niej będzie będzie na tej do góry to klikając myszką sie jakoś robi niepamiętam dokładnie ale można coś przez przypadek popsuć a potem będzie problem żeby przywrucic tak jak było wczesniej
<qwe> no to musze sobie po googlowac
<gwizdek> nom :)
<gwizdek> jacekn, a wiesz ze w tym extragry to tam dostep jest platny ?? to dziwne jak to nielagalne bo ktoś na tym zarabia w takim razie wiec dziwne ze niezamkneli strony
<gwizdek> jacekowski, ***
<gwizdek> chyba sporo ludzi tam kupuje myslac ze to legal
<gwizdek> placa za dostep
<gwizdek> bo inneczej nie da nic sciagnac
<jacekowski> ludzie placa za premium na rapidshare i podobnych
<gwizdek> no
<jacekowski> a nie zamkneli, bo straty ktore producenci maja na tym sa za male zeby to scigac
<qwe> w ogole jest jakies prawo co do gier chyba po 20 latach od upadłości studia/czy jak zabrakie tworcow na tym swiece gra sie staje darmowa czy jakos tak
<magik> nie ma.
<jacekowski> nie ma
<Piotr__> coś mnie rozlancz ciagle ale meksyk
<Piotr__> z/w
<gwizdek> no jestem spowrotem
<gwizdek> :)
<gwizdek> jakieś błędy w połączeniu miałem
<gwizdek> pewnie przez ten upał serwery się gdzieś tam po drodze grzeją ;)
<gwizdek> w wlkp 33* C
<gwizdek> w cieniu
<drathir> to zle serwery jak sie grzeja... Moj "serwerek" domowy w tym upale ma http://bpaste.net/show/119714
<jacekowski> u mnie dyski osiagaja 50C
<qwe> mam pytanie jak wyglada ekosystem linuxa/ubuntu? chodzi o to czy ubuntu bazuje na fendorze czy debianie ?
<jacekowski> ubuntu to ubuntu
<jacekowski> nie bazuje na niczym
<jacekowski> uzywa tego samego menedzera pakietow co debian
<jacekowski> w zwiazku z czym istnieje pewna zamiennosc pakietow
<drathir> jacekowski: ja to sie boje patrzec na temp moich, bo przede mna wlasnie wymiana 120 wewnatrz...
<jacekowski> no moje maja 3-4TB
<jacekowski> wiec sie grzeja bardzo
<jacekowski> a laptop to 50C caly czas minimum jedzie
<jacekowski> ale to w sumie dlatego ze w radiatorze mam kolonie kurzu
<qwe> tak sie pytam bo myslalem ze np lorzysta w duzej mierze z debiana czy fendory to wtedy by sobie zobaczyl ta dystrybuje zeby porownac je
<drathir> jacekowski: ale w raidzie czy na jeden dysk?
<drathir> jacekowski: btw lapek intel?
<jacekowski> raid z 4 dyskami
<jacekowski> w NASie
<jacekowski> a laptop asus z intelem
<jacekowski> i SSD cruciala
<drathir> ubu to ubu, ale jakby na sile porownywac to bardziej debian niz fedora, choc polityka wydawania wersji i tak zupelnie inna...
<jacekowski> a nowy laptop to lenovo z i7
<jacekowski> z ssd samsunga
<jacekowski> i porownujac cruciala do samsunga to crucial jest szybszy
<jacekowski> tylko ze kosztuje o polowe wiecej
<jacekowski> ale to mam 840 samsunga a nie 840 pro
<drathir> jacekowski: a to ladnie... Ja sie przymierzam w przyszlosci, zeby jakies 500gb za grosze znalezc dyski sprawne i raida jakiegos postawic...
<qwe> a jaka dystrybucje polecili byscie z czystym sumieniem po za ubuntu...
<jacekowski> qwe: windows
<jacekowski> moj raid niby daje rade 120MB/s wyciagnac
<drathir> jacekowski: a ciekawe jak ssd znosza wyzsze temp jak elektronika tam sie sprawuje, czy to jakies czujniki temperatury posiada...
<jacekowski> drathir: posiada
<jacekowski> drathir: i temperatury znosi znacznie lepiej niz zwykle dyski
<drathir> qwe: zalezy do czego ta dystrybucja...
<jacekowski> tak na prawde, typowa elektronika wytrzymuje 100C bez problemu
<jacekowski> problemem sa gwaltowne zmiany temperatur
<jacekowski> a nie sama temperatura
<drathir> a to tyle to nawet w zle wentylowanym pc ciezko byloby osiagnac...
<jacekowski> i znacznie latwiej zaprojektowac cos co bedzie pracowalo majac caly czas 200C niz cos czemu temperatura sie moze wachac od -30 do +50 (a tyle samochodowa elektronika musi wytrzymac)
<jacekowski> ide do sklepu
<gwizdek> hey j/j na chwile
<gwizdek> co do temperatur to musze wam cos powiedziec jak ostatnio bylem w szoku
<drathir> jacekowski: szczerze to ja tp-linka 365 na strychu trzymam niby pod dachem, ale nie jest szczelny wiec temp taka praktycznie jak na dworze jest i odpukac tyle lat juz bez zadnych problemow...
<gwizdek> jak zbadalem temp mojego laptopa z intelem podczas grania procesor prawie do 100*C mi dobił
<drathir> jacekowski: no fakt w aucie to ladne roznice w zimie sa...
<gwizdek> na stronie intela piszą ze 100*C to max dla mojego procka wiec obnizylem mu max moc ze moze osiagnać max 50% wydajności i spadla mi temperatura ale niedużo
<gwizdek> ktoś mi polecieł podkładki termiczne do laptopa nie mam takiej będe musiał dokupić :)
<gwizdek> są takie podkładki z wiatraczkiem który dmucha od dołu i lepsze chłodzenie wtedy jest laptopy sie mniej nagrzewają
<qwe> drathir ciezko powiedziec ... ale dla rozrywki i w miejszym stopniu do pracy
<gwizdek> ok 130zl kosztuje dobra taka podkładka :(
<drathir> gwizdek: nie masz co sie cieszyc, bo jesli czujniki sprawne to zabezpieczenia mozesz miec uszkodzone, bo powinien Ci odciac... Tyle na intela to strasznie duzo moim zdaniem u amd athlon 64 x2 to robocza podczas grania ponad 88 stopni jest, przy ok 98 zabezpieczenia reaguja...
<gwizdek> drakhan, no ja tą podkładke musze dokupić jak uzbieram kasę
<drathir> a co do tych podkladek o ile nie pogorsza to duzej roznicy moze nie byc...
<gwizdek> są specialne do laptopow taki wiatrak jest wmontowany w podkladke i dmucha od dolu chlodnym powietrzem
<gwizdek> uuu
<gwizdek> to pozostaje oszczedzac lapka i mniej grac :(
<gwizdek> bo jeszcze sie popsuje przy takich temp
<qwe> najlepiej podkladka sie sprawdza jak otworzysz klape od niego bo tak to tylko temperature zbija z obudowy
<drathir> qwe: jak stabilnosc i poczatkujacy uzytkownik to ubu/debian/ewentualnie centos moim zdaniem, a jak ktos sie lubi bawic to zawsze tylko i wylacznie arch...
<gwizdek> nom cos bede musial pokombinowac
<gwizdek> z/w
<drathir> gwizdek: tak tylko jak zla konstrukcja bedzie, to albo wloty bedzie odcinac, albo powietrze nieodpowiednie bedzie dusic przeplyw prawidlowy...
<drathir> gwizdek: uciekaj z win to i temperatura spadnie...
<gwizdek> drakhan, ja na winku tylko dlatego jestem bo gram w starcraft2 i diablo 3
<gwizdek> ale oprucz tego mam jeszcze debiana na drugim lapku i centos w vmware w winku czasem odpalam i przymierzam sie zeby zobaczyc solaris 11.1 w vmware
<drakhan> doh, drugi tabfail
<drakhan> i to zawsze za Ciebie drathir :P
<drathir> vm-ka jedynie, zeby sie oswoic, ale moim zdaniem testowanie tylko pod normalna instalacja...
<gwizdek> sporo dystrybucju wczesniej zdąrzylem poznać arch , ubuntu ,gentoo ,fedora , debian a nawet freebsd i openbsd :)
<gwizdek> a i jeszcze opensuse
<qwe> arch nie dla mnie bo nie jestem zawansowany z czego co wyczytalem a co lepsze debian fendora czy mandriva?? bo mam drugiego kompa w domu i chce tam inna dystrybucje linuxa zainstalowac. zeby porownac sobie i w ogole
<drathir> drakhan: zawsze masz pewnosc, ze nie przysniesz niechcacy hrhr , ale postaram sie dawac info na highlighta podczas pomylek...
<gwizdek> aaa niezauwazylem was jest dwuch :D drakhan i drathir
<drathir> gwizdek: byle nie w vm, bo tak to nie do konca testy...
<drakhan> (:
<gwizdek> drakhan, vmware zadko uzywam dystrybucje poznawalem instalujac na jako system host a nawet kiedys winka xp w virtualbox odpalalem na hoscie linux
<gwizdek> drathir, ****
<gwizdek> :D
<gwizdek> musze sobie wiekszą czcionke ustwic
<drathir> qwe: e tam w sumie zalezy czy osoba potrafi logicznie kojarzyc i czytac ze zrozumieniem i nie boi sie komputera i przewaznie problemow nie ma...
<drathir> gwizdek: wystarczy irssi taka sprytna bestia ze tab korekte robi na osobe do ktorej ostatnio pisales w pierwszej kolejnosci...
<gwizdek> drathir, aaa dzięki teraz jestem na winku tymczasowo wiec korzystam z hexchat
<drathir> qwe: osobiscie z tych 3 bralbym debiana, ale to tylko moj wybor...
<qwe> drathir nie poznalem jeszcze na tyle linuxa/ubuntu zeby taka dystrybucje brac
<qwe> <drathir> dzieki za opinie przyda sie przy wyborze
<qwe> jest gdzies w necie jakas poruwnywarka dystrybucji ??
<drathir> qwe: no jesli nie czujesz sie na silach to na poczatek ubu/debian polecam..
<gwizdek> tez bym polecil ubuntu albo debiana dla początkujących
<drathir> qwe: zapewne pelno porownywarek jest...
<drathir> nie wiem czy cos takiego jak distrowatch czy jakos tak jeszcze zyje...
<gwizdek> a jak ma sie czas i drugiego kompa mozna spróbować sił w arch ale jak ktoś nie zna linuxa to dużo czasu na forach spędzi i google przy arch ale dzięki temu szybciej pozna się linuxa bo przeglądając fora szukająć rozwionzań problemów w koncu zmieniając system , usprawniając mozna sie wiele nauczyc o linuxie
<gwizdek> drathir, na lin tylko z irssi korzystam :)
<drathir> e tam jak ze zrozumieniem sie czyta i w miare logicznie mysli to nawet samemu bez pomocy osoba postawi jesli wczesniej miala kontakt z jakimkolwiek linuxem za reke z pomoca to nawet uzytkownika windowsa da sie rade przeprowadzic...
<gwizdek> hehe kiedyś nawet na irssi smigalem w tty2 z czcionka terminus16 w wysokiej rozdzielczosci z takim fajnym czerwonym motywem dla irssi nawet bardzo ładnie wyglądało irssi na tty2 z ta czcionka terminus16 i tym motywem czerwonym
<drathir> moze i gui nie ma, ale komend jest niewiele i na plycie live poradnik...
<drathir> ja w tej chwili z e51...
<gwizdek> drathir, mi sie podoba w arch to pacman -Syu ładne proste polecenia i wszystko sie aktualizuje gorzej jest jak recznie trzeba tam nieraz jakies zmiany w plikach zmienic ale na szczescie sie to czesto niezdarza podczas aktualizacji :)
<gwizdek> i dytro jest wieczna raz zainstalowana wystarczy tylko aktualizowac niepotrzeba instalowac nowych wersji sciagac i wypalac na cd
<gwizdek> z/w
<drathir> gwizdek: jak reczna interwencja to zwykly user nie bedzie mial problemu, jedynie jak ktos sie bawi ustawieniami lub ze wspanialego AUR-a korzysta moze miec niespodzianki...
 * drathir lubi sobie co jakis czas nagrac plyte z archem... 
<kklimonda_> aaa, ściana tekstu!
 * kklimonda_ ucieka
<qwe> a co do tego arch (bo czytam was i wychodzi na to ze nawet latwo znalesc pomoc jak cos) isntieja tam jakies centrum aplikacji i menadzer aktualizjacji czy jak to tam sie odbywa?? a no i najwazniejsze arch korzysta z paczek debiana ??
<drathir> kklimonda_: trupa obudzic idzie takim ruchem, co nie?
<kklimonda_> drathir: no, nawet nie wiem co z oczami zrobić
<kklimonda_> gdzie nie spojrzę, tam tekst
<drathir> to tak z tydzien juz zaliczony bedzie...
<drathir> qwe: pacman -Ss Twoim przyjacielem...
<drathir> qwe: nie, arch korzysta z wlasnych moze i troche lepszych paczek...
<drathir> podobno w tworzeniu paczek debian < arch , ale czy to prawda nie mialem okazji niczego pod debiana budowac, moze w przyszlosci...
<qwe> to jak np zainstlowac tam skype??
<drathir> o ile nie ma w repo to z AUR-a.
<kklimonda_> drathir: proces paczkowania dla debiana w ostatnich latach dużo uprościli
<qwe> na stronie aura widze ze jest tam sporo programow
<kklimonda_> przynajmniej jak nie planujesz by paczka wylądowała w oficjalnych repozytoriach
<qwe> a ta dystrybucje instaluje sie komedami ??
<drathir> kklimonda_: a co ciekawa i pozytywna informacja biorac pod uwage, ze debian to raczej z nowinkami i zmianami dosc ostrozny jest co niekoniecznie za wade trzeba uwazac...
<drathir> qwe: moim zdaniem aur jest swietna rzecza i jedna z wielkich zalet archa...
<kklimonda_> drathir: dystrybucje muszą pracować nad tym by paczkowanie było jak najprostrze, bo ludzi chętnych poświęcać na to czas jest coraz mniej, a rzeczy do spaczkowania przybywa
<drathir> kklimonda_: fakt, to tez racja...
<jacekowski> drathir: komputery teraz sie nie wylaczaja tak od razu od temperatury
<jacekowski> drathir: najpierw zaczyna spowalniac procesor bardzo drastycznie, wylaczenie jest znacznie pozniej
<jacekowski> a te podkladki chlodzace sa gowno warte
<drathir> jacekowski: hmm ale to na poziomie biosu czujnikow plyty nie systemu mam nadzieje, ze jest zarzadzane?
<Quintasan> \o
<drathir> Quintasan: witam...
<jacekowski> drathir: bios nie ma nic do gadania
<jacekowski> drathir: to jest w samym procesorze i czujnikow w procesorze
<jacekowski> drathir: a czujnikow nie ma na plytach od dawna
<jacekowski> tzn. czujnikow ktore mierza temperature procesora
<drathir> jacekowski: a to dobrze, bo gdyby system to nie podobaloby mi sie takie rozwiazanie wcale...
<jacekowski> to musi dzialac zanim system sie odpali
<drathir> no teraz to temp fajnie pokazuje w tych nowych temperatury kazdego rdzenia nawet pokazuje z osoba + temp procka, temp plyty... Lepiej wiecej niz mniej czujnikow...
<jacekowski> no nie do konca
<jacekowski> bo potem ludzie nadintepretuja te informacje
<jacekowski> i potem sa ludzie ktorzy nie rozumieja ze na temperature procesora wplywa temperatura otoczenia
<jacekowski> jak w lecie masz 40C to nie ma szans zeby procesor mial mniej
 * drathir nie zapomni nigdy testu na tym toms hardware jak procki dawno dawno testowali zabezpieczenia sciagajac radiator podczas odpalonej gry to roznie procki sie zachowywaly z jednych tylko dym szedl inne odcinaly zasilanie, a jeszcze inne sie zawieszaly i tu  moze to wlasnie stopniowanie dzialalo, bo gra sie zawiesila, ale jak chlodzenie z powrotem przylozyli to wracala do normy gra... 
<drathir> jacekowski: no chyba ze jakims cieklym azotem chlodzone, ale to i troche chyba niebezpieczne jesli sie spore roznice od temp otoczenia robi tym bardziej na tylko jednym podzespole...
<drathir> no i fakt mozna wytworzyc ciag powietrza w obudowie ladny, ale i tak ciezko lub wrecz malo mozliwe jest zejsc ponizej temp otoczenia biorac z niego powietrze, w obiegu zamknietym to juz moze predzej jakimis metodami by dalo rade, ale z otoczenia jak sie   bierze gorace powietrze to ciezko...
<drathir> btw podobno ladnie plyte mozna zniszczyc jak azot gdzies w nieodpowiednie miejsce sie rozleje...
<drathir> w taka pogode wodne chlodzenie chyba najgorsza opcja jest...?
<jacekowski> drathir: zauwaz ze oni azot leja do duzych naczyn
<jacekowski> drathir: w ktorych jest sporo miedzi na podstawie
<jacekowski> drathir: to wlasnie po to zeby schladzac powoli do temperatury
<jacekowski> bo inaczej procesor peknie
<jacekowski> a i tak dlugo taki chlodzony azotem nie wytrzymuje
<jacekowski> bo to masz od 0C do prawie 0K w kilka sekund
<drathir> jacekowski: mnie w azocie najbardziej dziwi jak to dziala jak komp nie pracuje... Doslowny zimny start, bo taki restart to nie temp w miare szybko powinna wrocic do stalej wartosci...
<jacekowski> chlodzenie azotem to dla hobbystow
<jacekowski> i to jest jednorazowe
<jacekowski> lejesz cieklym azotem, jak azot sie skonczy to koniec zabawy
<drathir> jacekowski: azot i tak najlepszy do robienia lodow... Hrhr
<drathir> najlepszy patent, bo czekac nie trzeba...
<Psotnick> drathir: jadłeś kiedyś lody zrobione w taki sposób?
<Voldenet> azot podobno jest trujący
<Voldenet> jeszcze nikt nie przeżył za długo po oddychaniu azotem
<Voldenet> do 100 lat
<Psotnick> Voldenet: to jeszcze nic, ja słyszałem, że teraz w samochodach pompują opony taką mieszanką złożoną z 78% azotu, 21% tlenu, 1% argonu i jakieś szczątkowe ilości innych gazów
<Psotnick> Dużo kosztuje
<Psotnick> Ale podobno warto, bo się jeździ bez porównania lepiej
<Voldenet> ;-)
<Psotnick> Tylko nie wiem czy można w Polsce dostać gdzieś taką mieszankę :<
<Voldenet> no, w Polsce ciężko jest o dostępność takich rzadkich gazów
<Voldenet> bo tlen to łatwo, z powietrza można wziąć
<Voldenet> ale azot to już trudna sprawa
<Voldenet> bo wszyscy wiedzą, że powietrze to głównie tlen
<Psotnick> No przecież w podstawówce już tego uczą
<Psotnick> A górnicy azotowi bardzo narażają swoje życie w kopalniach, żeby bogacze mogli sobie koła pompować :<
<Voldenet> aż szkoda ich
<Voldenet> ale dużo zarabiają takie spółki rafinujące azot
<Voldenet> ostatnio zainwestowałem i 3% w skali miesiąca
<Psotnick> Właśnie słyszałem, podobno tak dobrze mi się powodzi, że górnicy zarabiają nawet $200k rocznie
<drathir> Psotnick: nie, ale wygladaja normalnie i nie mniej smacznie...
<Psotnick> Cóż, może te które ja jadłem były felerne, mi nie smakowały zupełnie :P
<drathir> Voldenet: on momentalnie wyparowywuje z naczynia...
<Voldenet> drathir: ???
<Voldenet> chyba nie mówisz poważnie
<drathir> Voldenet: a czasem nurkowie nie maja mieszanek glebokosciowych? Czy to argon? Musialbym sprawdzic...
<drathir> Psotnick: zeby opona lepiej oddychala pod woda?
<Psotnick> drathir: nie wiem :<
<drathir> Psotnick: zartuje ofc, ale ciekawe zrozumialbym odrobine helu ale tych...
<drathir> Psotnick: a to podjechac do jakiejs fabryki i technicznych uzyc :p tylko proporcji zeby nie pomylic...
<drathir> Voldenet: ciekly azot w przygotowywaniu lodow...
<drathir> Psotnick: tylko podobno proporcje substancji wazne sa...
<Psotnick> Wodorem pompujmy :D
<drathir> a raczej składnikow nie substancji w tych lodach...
<jacekowski> Psotnick: czysty azot lepiej sie zachowuje
<drathir> Psotnick: to nitro nie byloby potrzebne...
<jacekowski> Psotnick: powietrze normalne ma tlen i ma pare wodna
<jacekowski> Psotnick: tlen powoduje szybsza korozje, a para wodna powoduje dosyc spore wachania cisnienia
<Voldenet> Nie wierzę
<Voldenet> ktoś tu naprawdę uwierzył w pompowanie opon powietrzem
<drathir> Psotnick: jakby taka mieszanke wybuchowa przygotowac w oponach to jedno bum i by sie na miejsce dolecialo...
<Voldenet> :D
<jacekowski> drathir: a nurkowie uzywaja roznych mieszanek w zaleznosci od glebokosci
<jacekowski> drathir: np. nitrox czyli mniej azotu wiecej tlenu
<Psotnick> Z kopalni azotu się taka poważna dyskusja wywiązała :<
<Psotnick> Nie wiem co powiedzieć
<Psotnick> To mi się nigdy nie zdarzyło
<drathir> jacekowski: tak wiem, tylko nie bylem pewien czy azotu czy argonu, a to zapewne sie okaze, ze pierwsze w polaczeniu z azotem, a glebiej z argonem...
<jacekowski> z argonem byloby drogo
<drathir> jacekowski: i licencje tez inne w zaleznosci od glebokosci i pory dnia... Ciekawe czy na mieszanki tez maja odpowiednie uprawnienia czy wlaczone w tych od glebokosci licencji...
<drathir> Psotnick: a dzisiaj taki dzien nadrabianie miesiaca teraz juz idzie...
<jacekowski> maja
<jacekowski> na nitrox trzeba miec dodatkowe uprawnienia
<Psotnick> drathir: nie mam pojęcia o co chodzi z tym zdaniem ostatnim, ja tylko trollowałem, nie znam się na gazach i nurkowaniu :<
<drathir> moze i tam ktos mowic, ze tyle tych uprawnien i koszta to male nie sa, ale z drugiej strony od nich tez zalezy zycie i nie zawsze tylko tej osoby ktora nurkuje, a i tej z ktora sie nurkuje, bo w nocy powinno sie przewaznie w parach nurkowac m.in. chyba z  tego co pamietam...
<jacekowski> koszta uprawnien sa male
<drathir> a to cos sie zmienilo? licencje nie takie male na glebokosciowe i nocne kiedys byly... A i co gorsze w polsce nawet nie wszystkie gdzie zrobic z powodu braku odpowiednich instruktorow kiedys tak bylo...
<drathir> idzie*
<drathir> oczywiscie pomijam sprzet, bo to tez nie sa takie male pieniadze niestety... Samo nabijanie butli do groszowych spraw nie nalezy...
<jacekowski> w polsce
<jacekowski> wszedzie indziej to sa grosze
<jacekowski> co kosztuje najwiecej to "wynajem" instruktora
<jacekowski> a jak znasz kogos kto juz ma uprawnienia odpowiednie to moze z toba isc
<jacekowski> i wtedy sporo kosztow unikasz
<drathir> i minus w polsce kusze na powietrze sa zabronione i nawet za klusownictwo moga posadzic... :/
<drathir> jacekowski: ciekawe jak teraz ale kiedys dobrze jak ktos tez instruktazowe ma skonczone nie mowie, zeby odrazu specjalistyczne/glebokosciowe, ale jak ktos ma to kiedys spory plus byl na mazurach nawet, bo nie dosc ze ciezko bylo instruktora znalezc to tak fakt ceny male tez nie byly...
<drathir> co do nurkowania podobno fajna sprawa niestety nie mialem mozliwosci sprobowac bo sprzetu odpowiedniego nie bylo to przydaje sie w czyszczeniu dna z roznych smieci nad woda hrhr zwlaszcza jak ktos lubi lowic i zrywa zestawy gruntowe...
<anka77> cześć
<anka77> czy ktoś może mi pomóc z banalną rzeczą/
<anka77> nie wiem jak skasować dane dot. kart, ustawień, preferencji użytkownika itd. z opery
<anka77> próbowałam zrobić "usuwanie z plikami konfiguracyjnymi"
<drathir> witam... Zadaj pytanie wtedy zobaczymy...
<anka77> ale po zainstalowaniu opery spowrotem znowu mam te same zakładki, itd.
<anka77> a coś mi się w oeprze popsuło i chciałam po prostu to zrobić tak żeby bylo jak przy 1 instalacji
<anka77> i nie wiem co mma skasować
<drathir> ~/.config/opera sprawdz, ale opera ma narzedzie do czyszczenia historii o ile pamietam...
<anka77> ma do czyszczenia historii ale mi się coś pozmieniało w interfejsie i teraz mam trudno przełączanie się między kartami
<anka77> i nie wiem jak to odwrócić
<anka77> więc myślałam że całą konfiguracje skasuję
<anka77> i to będzie najprościej
<drathir> tez mozna i tak poszukaj tam gdzie napisalem czy masz ustawienia...
<anka77> tam nic nie ma
<drathir> ~/.opera ?
<anka77> tam jest, ale właśnie kasowanie tego mi nie pomogło ostatnio
<drathir> find ~/ |grep opera
<drathir> najlepiej bedzie...
<anka77> ok spróbuję
<drathir> w domowym konfiguracja siedziec powinna pytanie gdzie dokladnie......
<drathir> ups laag :/
<anka77> pisze żę coś jest w .local/share
<drathir> a jaka nazwa tez /.opera ?
<anka77> nie, to był kosz...
<anka77> tam było to co wywalałam do kosza
<anka77> .local/share/Trash/file
<anka77> o, zadziałało
<anka77> usunięcie tych wszystkich plików w tym tych z kosza :o
<anka77> w każdym razie dziękuję
<anka77> musiałam wcześniej chyba nie wszystko usunąć
<anka77> dziękuję bardzo za pomoc :)
<Damian3424> Witam ubuntowiczów.
<drathir> witam...
<drathir> !next
<drathir> :p
<Stirlitz_> wakacje...
<drathir> o jakis bocik siedzi O.o
<drathir> lubotu3: botsnack
<lubotu3> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<drathir> Przekliniak: eat lubotu3
<Damian3424> :D
<Damian3424> Polecicie drodzy koledzy jakiś film na wieczór.;d
<Stirlitz_> hej hej jest tu ktoś kto sie znba/zna kogoś od mapguide
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-04
<buharin> jacekowski, hej, jestes?
<gjm> Nie.
<buharin> gjm, bardzo smieszne
<jacekowski> jestem
<jacekowski> buharin:
<buharin> jacekowski, Ty chyba sie znasz na tym mam problem z skonfigurowaniem maven'a z glassfish embendded
<jacekowski> java beeee
<buharin> jacekowski, to ja wiem :D
<Wilczek> buharin: Robimy translator? ;D
<buharin> Wilczek, jak chcesz to sie dolaczaj
<buharin> bo mam pomysl na maly projekcik :D
<buharin> wiecej na priv
<Spauldin1> jest ktos dobrze ogarniety z DNS'ami?
<jacekowski> Spaulding: ?
<Spaulding> jacekowski: chce migrowac ok 100 domen
<Spaulding> z ns1.xxx.xxx na ns1.yyy.yyy
<Spaulding> wystarczy podmiana ackiem
<Spaulding> + ustawienie rekordow
<Spaulding> skoro pozostana te same rekordy
<Spaulding> ?
<jacekowski> musisz, zmienic wpisy NS w plikach strefy
<jacekowski> potem, musisz zmienic wpisy w NASKu (albo lokalnym odpowiedniku) razem z rekordami spajajacymi
<Spaulding> to wiem
<Spaulding> i powinno smigac nie? :)
<Spaulding> bez problemu
<Spaulding> bo tam w USA to maja zjebane motywy
<Spaulding> cache dns trzyma w chuj czasu
<Spaulding> a lajzy nie uzywaja dns'ow google'a
<Spaulding> :)
<Spaulding> i czasem po pare godzin dla nich usluga nie dziala a mi dziala :)
<Dreadlish> dnsy googlowe też troche trzymają
<Spaulding> i dzwoni typ i drze ryja
<Spaulding> Dreadlish: niby tak, ale szybko update'a lapia
<Spaulding> zmienie strefe
<Spaulding> i z ovh lapie
<Spaulding> i z chaty tez mojej
<Spaulding> a im nie
<Spaulding> ;/
<Spaulding> i zjebke mam
<jacekowski> bo to sie planuje odpowiednio zmiany
<jacekowski> zmniejsza sie najpierw TTL
<Spaulding> ooo
<Spaulding> to teraz bym zmiejszyl wszedzie z 14400
<Spaulding> na jakies 3600
<Spaulding> na 100 widze nawet mozna
<Spaulding> ;)
<Spaulding> to chuj
<gjm> Spaulding: Słownictwo, plox
<Spaulding> gjm: ok ;)
<Spaulding> gjm: to c***j
<Spaulding> :)
<Spaulding> root@grandeur [/var/named]# perl -pi -e 's/14400/100/' *.db
<Spaulding> root@grandeur [/var/named]# /etc/init.d/named restart
<Spaulding> musi trybic :)
<jacekowski> Spaulding: na 1 nawet mozna
<Spaulding> za duzo wtedy req'ow bedzie na udp
<Spaulding> moze firewall blokowac
<Spaulding> jeszcze 1 ttl dla ns'ow
<Spaulding> uf ;)
<Spaulding> cpanel to nie zupelnie takie gowno jak sie wydaje... hehehe
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-28
<gregorijus> Witam. Słyszałem, że istnieje Unity 8. Ja mam 7.2.2 Można zrobić upgrade?
<geekboy68k> aktualizacja to kiepski pomysl
<geekboy68k> ale mozna doinstalowac sobie obok domyslnego unity
<geekboy68k> paczka nazywa sie unity8-desktop-session-x11
<gregorijus> czemu kiepski?
<geekboy68k> temu:
<geekboy68k>   This package is provided for evaluation and demonstration purposes only.
<gregorijus> jasne
<mati75> gregorijus: ściągnij sobie obraz ubuntu 14.10 zobacz jak to chodzi
<mati75> gregorijus: lepiej nie aktualizować
<gregorijus> czyli narazie jako demo
<gregorijus> ok
<gregorijus> dzięki
<gregorijus> dobra, a jeßli ja teraz na 14.04 obok unity zainstaluję KDE, jak je zmienić przy starcie?
<TheNumb> Jak zainstalujesz kubuntu-desktop to wciągnie wszystkie pakiety z kubuntu.
<TheNumb> Nawet podmieni greeter na ten od kde.
<geekboy68k> root@vps84693:~# tar -xjf maradns-2.0.09.tar.bz2
<geekboy68k> tar (child): bzip2: Nie można exec: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<geekboy68k> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<geekboy68k> tar: Child returned status 2
<geekboy68k> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<geekboy68k> kurwa czemu ;/
<TheNumb> Nie umiesz.
<gregorijus> czyli z grafiką eksperymentować nie warto?...
<TheNumb> geekboy68k: i na ciul ściągasz źródła jak masz to w repo?
<TheNumb> $ time tar xf maradns-2.0.09.tar.bz2
<TheNumb> real	0m0.423s
<TheNumb> ;]
<geekboy68k> 1.4.12
<geekboy68k> zlom
<geekboy68k> potrzebuje nowej
<TheNumb> U mnie działa.
<TheNumb> To na jakiej dystrybucji instalujesz to maradns że masz w repo 1.4.12? :D
<TheNumb> Filename: pool/universe/m/maradns/maradns_2.0.09-2_amd64.deb
<geekboy68k> 7 whezzy
<TheNumb> :3
<TheNumb> wheezy
<TheNumb> pliz
<TheNumb> debian
<TheNumb> pliz
<TheNumb> ...
<gregorijus> ostatnie pytanie na dziś :D Mam niemałego laga w grafice - można zobaczyć, co źre resurcy kompa? Niby jak task manager w windows był
<gjm> top/htop
<gregorijus> do terminalu?
<gjm> tak
<gjm> terminala
<dweller> wow
<dweller> gjm dla odmiany gdzies pomaga
<Dread> dweller: całkiem często nawet.
<Dread> tylko po prostu nie widzisz go w odpowiednich miejscach
<dweller> widze, jak juz irca scrolluje
<dweller> ale częściej widze jak troluje ;p
<Dread> 12:47:27               PIRC  -- | dweller: No such server
<Dread> pozamiatane.
<Dread> troll, nie troll, przynajmniej jakiś większy kawałek mózgu ma.
<gjm> =^.^=
<aregyt> Witam w jaki sposób odebrać dostęp grupie ludzie przez ssh?
<Dread> może po prostu ustaw im shella na nologin?
<aregyt> mam to mozna więcej coś http://knowledgelayer.softlayer.com/learning/how-do-i-permit-specific-users-ssh-access
<aregyt> ok
<en0x> w ssh mozna grupy dac
<aregyt> tak zrobie
<aregyt> dzięki
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-29
<Ashiren> 1st
<probo> witam
<probo> jest moze ktos niespiacy
<TheNumb> o/
<dominik> Czesc. Mam pytanie zainstalowalem TLP, i przeczytalem na tej stronie że jest dostępne GUI ( lub cos w tym rodzaju) dla niego:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/285434/is-there-a-power-saving-application-similar-to-jupiter. Ale niestety nie ma dostępnego linka do zawartosci.  Tutaj chyba jest cos podobnego https://github.com/silverjam/Sysmods/blob/master/scripts/indicator-TLP.py jednak nie umiem się posługiwac skryptami. Proszę o pomoc.
<dweller> dominik: gui pozwala tylko włączyć i wyłączyć tlp
<dominik> i czy jest możliwosc by TLP sam przełączał się podczas zmiany z ac na baterie?
<dweller> co jest wg. mnie bezuzyteczne bo poprawnie skonfigurowane tlp działa tak samo
<ftpd> Co to jest TLP?
<dweller> dominik: tak
<dweller> ftpd: takie inne laptop-mode-tools
<ftpd> A do czego?
<ftpd> bo nie wiem, co to laptop-mode-tools (nie mam linuksa na lapku).
<dominik> czy możesz mi pomóc z konfiguracją tlp by tak działało?
<dweller> ftpd: google.it
<dweller> dominik: jeżeli znasz angielski to nie powinno byc zbytniego problemu samemu to zrobić
<ftpd> Ach, widze, sranie się pół godziny dłużej bateria działa.
<ftpd> ;-)
<dweller> godzinę
<dweller> zależy od laptopa w sumie
<dominik> ftpd to jest ważne np w podróży.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, ja mam maka, trzyma mi wystarczająco długo ;-)
<dweller> z osxem?
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Przecież nie postawię tam Ubuntu.
<ftpd> Linux na desktop? Już od dawna nie.
<dweller> ja nie widze problemu
<jacekowski> mi laptop z win8 dziala 5-6h bez problemu
<jacekowski> ten sam laptop na linuxie to 3h
<dweller> mi mój dell na linuksie trzymał 5.5h
<dweller> i 10h ze slicem
<dominik> No to ciesze się:) ja jestem studentem i musze sie zadowolic lenovo:)  Mi zalezy najbardziej na oszczędnosci. Mam lenovo g510, i chcialbym przełaczyc na sztywno na integre w i3 i wyłączyć dedyka.
<dweller> dominik: w biosie możesz
<dweller> albo bbswitch
<dweller> albo kup latitude e4300 za 1000zł
<dweller> czy tam nawet 800zł teraz
<dominik> Jednak nie chce przełączac na sztywno w biosie ponieważ mam drugi system ( windows 7) pod gry ( jeżeli jestem w domu).
<dweller> no to bbswitch
<dominik> Chciałbym żeby linux działał na intel hd 4600 a nie wykrywał radka 8750
<dominik> wygoogluje co to:) z/w:)
<dweller> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<dweller> masz
<dweller> a
<dweller> masz radeona
<dominik> nvidia only:(
<dweller> no to vga_switcheroo
<dominik>  a jeszcze czy moge sprawdzic czy ubuntu dobrze wykrywa integre? Bo nie chciałbym wylaczyc radeona i nie miec integry.:)
<dweller> w info o systemie masz napisane na jakiej karcie chodzi
<TheNumb> dominik: radełon jest wyłączony by default.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem czy wiesz.
<TheNumb> Tak działa powerxpress.
<TheNumb> Chyba, że zainstalowałeś catalysty i zapomniałeś przełączyć na integrę
<TheNumb> aticonfig --px-igpu
<TheNumb> (jako root)
<TheNumb> I potem restartujesz Xorg.
<TheNumb> Jak nie zainstalowałeś catalystów to standardowo jest włączona tylko integra intela.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> Nie musisz nic robić.
 * TheNumb też ma intela + radeona w laptoku
<dominik> a jak bym chciał właczyć to co musze zrobic?:)
<TheNumb> Zależy od rozwiązania.
<dominik> Grafika : intel hashwell Mobile procec intel core i3-4000m
<dominik> to mi pokazuje;)
<TheNumb> no i dobrze.
<TheNumb> Czyli wszystko działa na intelu.
<dominik> a przełączenie na ati? bo w dodatkowych sterownikach wyswietla mi ati:)
<TheNumb> A jak chcesz coś uruchomić na radeonie (tylko otwarte sterowniki), to xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink radeon Intel
<TheNumb> DRI_PRIME=1 polecenie
<TheNumb> I powinno uruchomić na radeonie ;-)
<TheNumb> jeśli jednak chcesz mieć lepszą wydajność to lepiej zainstalować catalysty.
<TheNumb> Tylko, że wtedy przełączanie wygląda inaczej. Możesz to zrobić w panelu który dostarcza amd, albo z terminala - aticonfix --px-igpu (przełączenie na intela) || aticonfig --px-dgpu (radeon)
<TheNumb> I potem restart Xorg. Wystarczy, że zrestartujesz menedżer logowania - w ubuntu z unity sudo restart lightdm
<dominik> ok czyli lepiej catalyst ainstalwoac?
<TheNumb> Zależy.
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz używać tylko intela to nie ma sensu.
<dominik> szczerze, tochciałbym korzystać z jednego systemu. i do gier i do intela
<dominik> i do normalnego działania*
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz grać to tylko catalysty.
<TheNumb> W ubuntu jest dość stary kernel i mesa.
<TheNumb> Wszystkie poprawki są w nowszym kernelu :(
<TheNumb> Afair, w 3.13 wprowadzili dpm w radeonach.
<dominik> aaa... A może mogłbys pomoć mi tak skonfigurowac system by odpowiadał moim wymaganiom?:)
<dominik> z/w 15 min. będziesz?:)
<TheNumb> Nie wiem.
<dominik> to ja chwila do sklepu:) bede asap:)
<gjm> asap
<dominik> ok jestem.
<dominik> czyli mam w oprogramowanie i aktualizacje rzestawic z X.org na video driver for amd graphic z flglrx-updates? czy samym fglrx?
<dominik> Może ktos mi powiedziec jak odpowiednio zainstalowac catalysty? ( http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86#amd-catalyst-packages te sciagnalem sa w formacie zip)
<Eldunar> czesc wam, chciałem zainstalowac catalyst drivers ale dostalem taki błąð:  http://pastebin.com/uzi7ue4P co moge zrbic?
<ftpd> Zainstaluj sterownik AMD odpowiedni dla danego sprzętu AMD lub skonfiguruj go używając programu aticonfig.
<jacekowski> Eldunar: a jak je instalujesz
<jacekowski> Eldunar: ehh, z zipa?
<jacekowski> Eldunar: w repo sa sterowniki
<jacekowski> Eldunar: poza tym, mam wrazenie ze sciagnales drivery 32bitowe a system pewnie masz 64bit
<TheNumb> jacekowski: zip jest uniwersalny
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> Instaluje się tu i tu ;-)
<Eldunar> no ja to instalowalem poprzez oprogramowanie i aktualizacje:)
<Eldunar> moj sprzet to AMD Radeon 8750
<Eldunar> m
<Eldunar> w lapku
<TheNumb> Hmm, nie wiem czy ta wersja wspiera 8750
<TheNumb> Może brakować pci id
<TheNumb> ;p
<Eldunar> sciagnalem najpierw w zipie z officjalnej sterony amd da linux. Jednak nie chciał zainstlowac się, a potem z ustawienia systemu-> oprogramoanie i aktualizacje-> dodatkowe sterowniki
<Eldunar> czyli nie da rady zainstalowac catalyst?
<TheNumb> Pewnie, że się da ;-)
<TheNumb> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Trusty_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29_BETA.2FEXPERIMENTAL
<Eldunar> Mistrzu, poprowadz mnie drogą oświecenia:)
<TheNumb> Tutaj masz co i jak.
<TheNumb> Najpierw musisz zainstalować zależności do budowania pakietów ;p cdbs dh-make dkms execstack dh-modaliases linux-headers-generic libqtgui4 xserver-xorg-dev lib32gcc1
<Eldunar> najpierw twoje komendy a potem po kolei wklejac ze strony?:)
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> *Powinno* być ok.
<Eldunar> nie znaleziono polecenia 'cdbs'
<TheNumb> bo to nazwa pakietu
<TheNumb> ,_,
<TheNumb> apt-get install
<TheNumb> ;p
<Eldunar> a spoko:) juz:P
<TheNumb> Albo zainstaluj gentoo <:
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<TheNumb> Tutaj są najnowsze fglrxy w portage.
<TheNumb> (:
<Eldunar> hmmm, mialem wczesniej manjaro podobal mi się pamac w nim , ale cos sie gryzł z tym sprzentem:)
<Eldunar> a o gentoo slyszalem ze to linux dla prosów itd:)
<TheNumb> manjaro... ugh ;p
<TheNumb> Taki zepsuty arch linux.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Eldunar> zepsuty?:D
<Eldunar> szczerze mam manjaro na pc i jestem zadowolony, dziala prawie od razu:)
<Eldunar> A tak wgl, to jakiego linuxa bys polecal na laptopa?
<TheNumb> Żadnego.
<TheNumb> (:
<Eldunar> jedynie windows?:)
<TheNumb> Tym bardziej, że masz w tym laptopie radeona.
<TheNumb> A z radeonami w laptopach są zawsze cyrki.
<TheNumb> Sam mam takiego laptopa i kolorowo nie jest.
<TheNumb> ;]
<Eldunar> no a jakby opierac się jedynie na interze w procu?
<TheNumb> Sam widzisz jak działa.
<TheNumb> Do normalnego używania jest w porządku.
<TheNumb> W niektóre gry nawet pograsz.
<Eldunar> no a upierajac sie przy takim... biurowym uzytkowaniu to który linux wg Ciebie?
<TheNumb> Ten który dobrze działa.
<Eldunar> A jaki twój typ?
<TheNumb> Zależy.
<Eldunar> od?:)
<TheNumb> Do zastosowań biurowych ubuntu się nada.
<Eldunar> A jakbym chciał się pobawić z tym radkiem i na sile go zainstalowac?
<TheNumb> Próbuj na ubububuntutut
<Eldunar> no nic to wróce do instalacji podanej przez Ciebie tego catalysta.
<Eldunar> A jakby cos z nim nie smigało to jak zmienic na x.org?
<TheNumb> ... Odinstalować catalysty :D
<Eldunar> a jakas inna wersja x.org istnieje? czy jest ubuntu na bierząco? np moze jakies wyszly usprawnienia do x.org czy cos.
<TheNumb> W ubuntu masz xorg 1.15.1 z tego co pamiętam.
<TheNumb> I nie, nie będą aktualizowali aż do następnego wydania.
<TheNumb> Tym bardziej, że 14.04 to wydanie LTS.
<Eldunar> czy jest nowsza wersja x.org? jak porownac wersje x.org ta posiadana na komputerze i ta aktualną? czy jezeli jest nowsza czy można akutalizowac?
<TheNumb> Jest nowsza wersja.
<TheNumb> Od jakiegoś czasu jest już 1.16.
<TheNumb> Nie radzę aktualizować w ubuntu.
<Eldunar> czyli nic nie zrobie?;/
<TheNumb> Niebardzo.
<TheNumb> Chyba, że sam zainstalujesz te catalysty według instrukcji.
<TheNumb> Może zadziała, może nie ;-)
<mati75> to ubuntu
<mati75> nie zadziała
<Eldunar> Z ubuntu mam wiecej problemow niz mialem z manjaro. A niby user friendly...
<TheNumb> Eldunar: bo masz świeży sprzęt.
<TheNumb> A manjaro jest niby rolling release i ma nowsze pakiety.
<TheNumb> ;]
<mati75> zamienił stryjek siekierke na kijek
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz mieć ubuntu ze świeżymi pakietami to zainstaluj debiana testing.
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<nvll> sida
<TheNumb> nie, sida nie
<TheNumb> bo psuj
<mati75> nvll: sida nie
<mati75> nvll: potem debile płaczą, że im coś uwaliło
<Eldunar> Chciałbym miec manjaro znowu, ale nie bootuje sie z pendrive
<mati75> "używam sida 2 tygodnie, jestem mistrzem"
<Eldunar> nawet z non-free nie chce odpalic
<TheNumb> bywa
<TheNumb> :P
<Eldunar> dlatego zainstalowalem ubuntu bo bez problemu odpalil. Ale no to który inny linux jeszcze warty zainteresowania? Z wyjatkiem czystego archa i innych systemów które trzeba budowac bez gui
<TheNumb> opensuse nawet nie próbuj ;p
<TheNumb> Jest jeszcze fedora 20.
<Eldunar> Fedora nie leży mi jej gnome , a kde na laptopie by chyba duzo zarlo
<TheNumb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdwdJ66Cjv0
<TheNumb> Eldunar: co dużo żarło?
<Eldunar> zasobów komputera.
<TheNumb> aj tam pitolisz
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> Jest spin fedory z xfce
<TheNumb> ;p
<Eldunar> A co jest wartego polecenia w fedorze?
<TheNumb> Świeższe pakiety niż w ubuntu.
<TheNumb> : P
<TheNumb> Masz stabilne kernele ;-)
<TheNumb> Ale ja osobiście nie lubię fetory.
<TheNumb> Kwestia gustu.
<Eldunar> A ty siedzisz na genoo? Czy ubuntu?:P
<Eldunar> bo wspominales o gentoo wczesniej
<jacekowski> TheNumb: ale po co sie uzerac z zipem jak jest deb
<Eldunar> Widze że CenOS jest na distrowatch popularny. Co myslicie o nim?
<mati75> tylko na serwer
<Eldunar> no i mageia tez.
<Eldunar> a mageia?
<Eldunar> ok dzieki cya:)
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-30
<neo_> czemu ustawienie domyslego rozmiaru czcionek w nautilusie nie uwzglednia ikon pulpitu?
<neo_> sorry ikon nie czcionek :P
<Ashiren> bo to inne rzeczy :?
<neo_> nigdzie sie nie moge doczytac jak zmienic te na pulpicie help
<neo_> mam na mysli domyslny size, nie zabawa z kazda ikona po  kolei
<gjm> HELP
<neo_> anybody? :)
<TheNumb> http://www.ubuntututorials.com/unity-change-icon-size-ubuntu/
<neo_> TheNumb: dzieki pozmienialem sobie wszystko poza pulpitem, a to co mi podales chyba sie niestety nie sprawdza w mate :/
<TheNumb> mate to nie to samo gnome
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> szukaj jakiejś instrukcji dla gnome 2
<neo_> ok dzieki :P
<Ashiren> ~
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-31
<Eldunar> Czesc wam.  Mam pytanie, utworzylem przy isnstalacja Xubunt14.04.1 partycje swap jednak nie zostala przypisana do systemu. Mozecie mi pomóc?
<Eldunar> Zalezy mi na swap ze względu na hibernacje
<Ashiren> jak to nie przypisana do systemu
<Ashiren> niezamontowana?
<Eldunar> no tak
<Eldunar> zapomnialem ja sformatowac;/ bo wczesniej mialem ubuntu przy niej. Teraz probuje ja przypisac
<Ashiren> co masz w /etc/fstab
<Ashiren> (daj na wklej.org)
<Eldunar> tam juz wpisalem UUID SWAP. Ale nie mam nic w initramfs.tools/conf.d
<Eldunar> http://ubuntu-andrzej001.blogspot.com/2011/07/montowanie-partycji-swap.html
<Eldunar> wg tego chcialem naprawic
<Eldunar> jestem po przypisaniu ponownym UUID. i teraz jeszcze i tak nie wykrywa Partycji Swap w htop
<dweller> sformatowałeś ją jako swap?
<Eldunar> tak dam pastebin z terminala z fdisk
<dweller> jeżeli tak do bierzesz uuid z /dev/disk/by-uuid
<dweller> i dopisujesz w fstab
<Eldunar> http://pastebin.com/BwRbRLmp
<Eldunar> i dam jeszcze fstab
<mati75> bez uuid też zadziała
<Ashiren> mount /dev/sda6
<mati75> /dev/sda1 można dać
<mati75> np.
<dweller> mati75: można
<mati75> Ashiren: swap się nie tak montuje
<Eldunar> http://pastebin.com/mLH1DWjs
<Ashiren> swapon /dev/sda6 ?
<dweller> nom
<Eldunar> i teraz zamontowac swap?
<Eldunar> ok jest swap zamontowany. I teraz wap bedzie sie montowal automatycznie przy kazdym uruchomieniu>
<Ashiren> jak zrobiles dobrze, to powinien ;d
<Ashiren> sprawdz
<Eldunar> ok dzieki:)
<Eldunar> a jeszcze mozecie mi powiedziec jaki obecnie jest wg was najlepszy filemanager?
<dweller> mc
<dweller> midnight commander
<Dread> jest też taki filemanager
<Dread> gentoo
<Dread> (dosłownie, nie mówie o distrze)
<Dread> wait
<Dread> to nie to jednak
<Eldunar> chodzi mi o alternatywe do thunara.
<Dread> pcmanfm może co?
<Eldunar> hmm... zbyt ascetyczny. chodzi mi o cos podobnego do cinamona w mincie 17
<Ashiren> moze dolphin ale to by pewnie wymagalo pociagniecia calego kde
<Eldunar> ooo nemo się nazywa ten filemanager. Czy moge go zainstalowac w xfce?
<Dread> nie, nie możesz
<Dread> urwie ci ręke.
<gjm> no
<Eldunar> poszedłem za uwagą ashirena, ze dla dolphina musialbym kde instalowac wiec dla nemo moze cinamon
<Eldunar> jestem nowy w swiecie linux, i nie wiem jak się rządzi ten swiat, więc wybaczcie:)
<gjm> zmieniać DE dla menadżera plików
<gjm> zgniłem
<Ashiren> no moze nie trzeba
<Ashiren> zaznacz to nemo w menedzerze pakietow i zobacz czy bedzie chcial dociagnac cinammon
<Eldunar> ok
<Eldunar> a jest cos w stylu fusion-icon dla filemanagerów ( latwe przełączanie pomiedzy filemanagerami?)
<dweller> Eldunar: file manager jest zintegrowany ze środowiskiem w wiekszości przypadków
<dweller> więc możesz się spodziewać że część funkcji może nie działać poprawnie
<inkwizytor> o.
<inkwizytor> o/
<gjm> kermit
<qermit> gjm: ?
<gjm> =^.^=
<gjm> a nic
<gjm> dawno Cię nie było
 * qermit ma uptime 57 dni
<qermit> no jakos tak sie zlozylo
<qermit> gjm: dawno mnie nie bylo, bo nowa praca mnie pochlonela
<qermit> i nowe srodowisko
<qermit> gjm: coś się tutaj dzieje?
<gjm> tak średnio
<kklimonda> qermit: jakas fajna robota?
<Dread> qermit: tu tak jakoś nic sie nie dzieje
<Dread> aż dziwne :/
<kklimonda> a co ma sie dziac? ;)
<Dread> wiesz, jak tydzień można zmieścić w dwóch terminalach to coś jest źle
<Dread> szczególnie przy 64 osobach na kanale
<Dread> no, może nie 64, 40
<Dread> 60*
<kklimonda> mmm, spokoj na kanale ;)
<Dread> a raczej cmentarz.
<qermit> kklimonda: pracuję w GSI
<qermit> kklimonda: https://www.gsi.de/
<kklimonda> o, nice
<qermit> kklimonda: nic nadzwyczajnego tam nie robie
<qermit> kklimonda: ale hajs się zawsze zgadza pierwszego
<kklimonda> hyhy :)
<kklimonda> a co robisz?
<kklimonda> sysadmin?
<qermit> grzebię w elektronice
<kklimonda> o, to też fajne
<qermit> tzn grzebię
<qermit> na razie robie proste rzeczy w VHDL fpga
<qermit> np na takim czymś http://www.ohwr.org/projects/svec/wiki
<kklimonda> dużo skrótów których nie rozumiem
<kklimonda> brzmi jak fajna robota :}
<qermit> na razie poprawiam stare projekty
<qermit> już 3 czy czwarty w przeciągu 4 miesięcy
<qermit> muszę się za uTCA wziać
<qermit> No, to saints row IV zamówione
<qermit> w poniedziałek albo piątek sobie odbiorę jak będę w warszawie
<kklimonda> nie lepiej jak człowiek ściągnąć ze steam? :/
<qermit> kklimonda: nie używam steama
<kklimonda> (dobra, marny trol)
<qermit> a co za darmo na steam?
<kklimonda> niee, ale można kupić i od razu ściągnąć ;)
<qermit> kklimonda: ale ja chce taniej
<qermit> no i lubię mieć pudełeczko z płytką
<qermit> taki fetysz
<kklimonda> mhm
<kklimonda> ja nigdy nie przepadałem za pudełkami, książkami fizycznymi etc.
<kklimonda> zawsze chciałem móc spakować się w plecak :)
<qermit> szkoda że nie mam drukarki
<qermit> wydrukował bym sobie flagę na jutro
<Eldunar> Czesc wam, mam problem z fusion icon, nie chce działać. Co moge zrobic sprawdzic by wam pomoc w rozwiazaniu problemu>
<Ashiren> hm
<Eldunar> dominik@dominik-pc:~$ fusion-icon * Detected Session: xubuntu * Searching for installed applications...Naruszenie ochrony pamięci (core dumpe
<Ashiren> moze fusion-icon -u
<Eldunar> to samo;/
<Ashiren> ale tylko to ci sie wyswietla?
<Eldunar> no tak
<grek> Czesc
<Ashiren> korzystasz z mate? czy z czego
<Eldunar> czesc
<Eldunar> XFCE
<Eldunar> Xubuntu 14.04.1
<grek> Powiedzcie jak w ohv kuue serwer 2x120 gb ssd to czy moge sobie to zamontowac zeby dostac 240 gb a nie jako raid mirror i czy to ma sens
<Ashiren> hmm to nie wiem
<mati75> fusion-icon nie działa z compizem w ubuntu
<mati75> grek: stawiasz software raid
<grek> Czy konieczbie mirror. Zalezy mi na predkosci teraz mam sata ok 100 gb uzywam wiec za maly zapas zeby mirror robic
<Eldunar> nie da się jakos obejsc?
<mati75> Eldunar: nie da się
<Eldunar> To czemu jest w Software center?:D
<grek> Czyli ma to sens zeby zamontowac normalnie obok siebie ?
<mati75> Eldunar: bo nikt go nie wywalił
<Eldunar> to jak mam przełączać pomiedzy compiz a metacity?
<mati75> Eldunar: za pomocą komend
<Eldunar> a mozesz mi powiedziec jakich?
<mati75> compiz --replace i metacity --replace
<Eldunar> ok dzieki wielkie:)
<mati75> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fusion-icon/+bug/1289835
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1289835 in fusion-icon (Ubuntu) "fusion-icon crashed with SIGSEGV in ccsConfigFileReadConfigOption()" [Medium,New]
<grek> Czy to nie jest za bardzo nuebezpieczne czy cos. Ten raid nie wiem czy domyslnie jest jako backup czy to przyspiesza tez odczyt ze naprzemiennie czyta. Ma ktos jakies wieksze doswiadczenia ?
<mati75> grek: wiesz jak działa raid?
<grek> No rozne sa rodzaje i od rodzaju zalezy
<grek> To ze sie da to wiem chodzi mi czy to ma sens serwer tak ustawic
<grek> Na sogtwarowym raidzie ten serwer by byl i tak bo tanszy to nie ma jakiegos mega obciazenia
<grek> Raid 0 dac ?
<Ashiren> na produkcyjnym - zawsze. #yolo
<Ashiren> widac dziala
<grek> Acha czyli ok bede mial 240 gb i cokoliwiek padnie to po danych
<grek> Tak ?
<mati75> tak
<mati75> radzę dogłębnie poczytać jak działa raid
<mati75> a potem dopiero pytać
<mati75> bo później będzie płacz i zgrzytanie zębami
<grek> Ok super dzieki za potwierdEnie ) przeczytalem na wiki . No to jest produkcyjny backup do tego i jest ok o ile zarzad zgodzi sie na mozliwosc utraty danych z okresu w jakim bedzie backup tak
<grek> Chyba zeby taka opcje zeby nie bylo naprzemiennego zapisu wtedy kluczowe dane ktorych jest z 10 % mogly by sie dosc czesto zapisywac na obu dobrze rozumiem ?
<grek> Ale odczyt i zapis prawie 2 razy wolniej ale przy ssd i tak nie bylo by wolno. Patrze na te soyoustart ovh warto ?
<grek> .
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-01
<ntat> Cześć
<buharin> panowie zadanie mam dla was
<buharin> napisalem aplikacje typu hello zsimejkowalem ja i zainstalowalem
<buharin> -- Installing: /usr/bin/hello-again
<buharin> -- Installing: /usr/share/applications/hello.desktop
<buharin> to tutaj siedzi
<buharin> i sie zastanawiam jak to ladnie usunac
<buharin> xD
<buharin> po prostu te foldery wykasowac
<buharin> ?
<gjm> Przeinstaluj system.
<buharin> gjm, cos bym CI odpisal
<buharin> ale nie chce byc niemily
<buharin> pajacu zasrany
<gjm> <werble>
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> Brawo, brawo
<szkodnica> hello :)
<szkodnica> bastetmilo, :*
<gjm> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> o hej
<bastetmilo> szkodnica :)
<szkodnica> co slychac?:)
<bastetmilo> aaa... sporo
<bastetmilo> oprocz pracy, to sie udzielam i organizuje,  teraz sie staram o wize do uSa
<gjm> :o
<Ashiren> o:
<bastetmilo> turystyczną, żeby na konferencje pojechać
<gjm> pff…
<gjm> :>
<szkodnica> bastetmilo, ja trez mam urwanie glowy w robocie
<szkodnica> caly weekend w biurze mnie czeka
<BlessJah> szkodnica: o/
<BlessJah> szkodnik? kopę lat
<szkodnica> BlessJah, tak, ten sam stary szkodnik ;)
<BlessJah> co slychac? jak sie powodzi?
<Eldunar> Czesc. mam pytanie czy jest jakis programik dzialajacy w trayu ( Xubunt 14.04) dzieki któremu mógłbym w prosty i szybki sposób zmieniac karty graficzne? ( mam integre i3 intela oraz 8750m radeon) jezeli nie to sa jakies komendy na to?
<gjm> Tak, polecam komendę "google".
<gjm> ew. Komendę Stołeczną Policji
<Eldunar> A czego innego można bylo się spodziewać po polaku?:) Ehh, szkoda takiego narodu:) Polecam troche kultury:)
<gjm> To pytaj hindusów.
<gjm> Co za ludzie…
<Eldunar> no mniej więcej to samo mogę o Tobie powiedzieć:) Irc jest od pomocy tam gdzie nie pomaga google a jedynie żywa wiedza ludzi.
<gjm> Google nie pomaga? Serio?
<Eldunar> Niestety nie znalazłem nic, a jedyne co było: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics było niezrozumiale dla mnie.
<Ashiren> co pokazuje cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Eldunar> 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0 :DIS: :DynOff:0000:01:00.0
<gjm> Może i bym pomógł, ale nie miałem nigdy dwóch grafik :>
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> w sumie ja tez nie
<Ashiren> tzn u kolegi ustawialem i sie odpowiednio daje echo
<Eldunar> Niestety To jest laptop, więc takie rozwiązanie było najrozsądniejse. Nie wziąłem pod uwage tego że Radeon się nie lubi z linuxem
<gjm> Nie tylko Radeon, ogólnie hybrydowe grafiki.
<gjm> Większość znajomych wyłącza po prostu w BIOSie dedykowaną.
<Eldunar> No tak, tylko że mam tutaj dualboota z windows 7. A i mniejsze jest zyzycie prądu na integrze. Wiec najwygodniej i najbardziej ekonomicznie by było zmieniac je, za pomoca komendy llub jakiegos programu.
<Eldunar> Od czasu do czasu jak każdy chciało by się zrelaksować przy jakimś skyrimie lub innej popierdułce,
<Eldunar> popierdółce
<Ashiren> dajesz sudo echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Ashiren> a potem sudo echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Ashiren> i jak dobrze pojdzie to zmieni na radeona
<Eldunar> brak dostępu?;O
<Ashiren> a sudo echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch  przelaczy z powrotem na integre
<Ashiren> dales sudo :?
<Eldunar> no skopiowalem
<Ashiren> hmm
<Eldunar> CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y po wpisaniu grep -i switcheroo /boot/config-*
<Ashiren> znalazlem cos ze vgaswitcheroo jest deprecated
<Ashiren> i znalazlem to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<Eldunar> tylko ze u mnie CCC nie wspiera tej karty
<Eldunar> nie wiem czemu
<Eldunar> instalowalem fglrx
<Eldunar> i nie wykrywalo adaptera. nawet podczas aticonfig
<Ashiren> a to sciagales menedzerem czy recznie
<Ashiren> bo ponoc w 14.04 jest jeszcze stara wersja i nie obsluguje tej karty
<Eldunar> menadzerem i recznie
<Ashiren> http://askubuntu.com/questions/474920/why-are-the-fglrx-drivers-not-up-to-date
<Eldunar> no wlasnie, też beta nie zawierała tych sterów
<Ashiren> no to jak sterownikow nie ma to nic nie zrobisz
<Ashiren> co zrobisz bozenko? nic nie zrobisz
<Eldunar> ok jest postep,
<Eldunar> wyczytalem ze aby zrobic switchero czeba sie przeniesc na roota
<Eldunar> sudo su
<Eldunar> i dopiero
<Eldunar> po wpisaniu komend nie wywalilo bledu
<Eldunar> ale po wpisaniu sudo lshw -C display nic sie nie zmienilo
<Eldunar> No i co teraz? Czyli nawet X.org nie radzi sobie z ta karta czy co?
<Eldunar> http://pastebin.com/mejA308G Tutaj pastebin
<Ashiren> a co na to cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Eldunar> 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0 1:DIS: :DynOff:0000:01:00.0
<Ashiren> czy nie dziala ;d
<Eldunar> A tutaj masz kompletną racje:) Niestety:(
<Ashiren> nie ma fglrx, to nie pojdzie
<Ashiren> bo nawet jakby karty nie widzi
<Eldunar> Ale chyba widzi bo wykrywa dwie IGD i DIS.
<Ashiren> ale tego drugiego nie wie jak ruszyc
<Eldunar> hmmm.... dynoff czyli tak jakby wylaczona a pwr to jest zasilana?
<Eldunar> więc ta druga jest wylaczona
<Eldunar> a jak czytam tamtepolecenia to
<Eldunar> to pierwsze echo ON włącza grafike ale nie zmienia adaptera
<Eldunar> czyli cos nie ten z tą pierwszą komenda
<Eldunar> A nie mozna jakos emulowac Windowsowych Driverow?
<Ashiren> nie
<Ashiren> to inna para kaloszy
<Eldunar> ehhh no nic dziekuje za czas poswiecony:)
<Eldunar> Ok DObranoc:)
<Ashiren> ;o
<magic663> czesc
<magic663> mam pytanko bym potrzebowal jakis program do szyrfowania plików
<magic663> wmiare dobry
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-02
<drathir> hi
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/OyrmvYG.gif
<Voldenet> http://gfycat.com/DescriptiveElectricIndianrockpython
<Voldenet> am I doing caturday right?
<Ashiren> :s
<Voldenet> żartowałem
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/H6gn84j.jpg kot w ramach przeprosin
<Ashiren> :3
<kyra8431> Siwmka
<Ashiren> czwsc
<gregorijus> hou hou hou, witam :)
<gregorijus> Czy macie jakąś radę na zrobienie ubuntu nieco szybszym na lenowog550? Ram 3gb,
<gregorijus> ubuntu 14.04
<gjm> Tak, zainstaluj coś innego.
<gregorijus> niż ubuntu?
<Dread> tak
<Dread> np. minta
<Dread> cokolwiek
<gjm> Błyskotliwy jest…
<gregorijus> myślałem ubuntu jest najszybszy z linuxów
<gjm> :DDD
<Dread> :DDD
<gjm> Dobre, zanotuje.
<gregorijus> :))))
<gregorijus> czyli bez potrzeby uciekłem z minta na ubuntu jednak...
<gjm> A serio, to możesz zainstalować jakieś lżejsze środowisko, np. XFCE albo LXDE
<gjm> Ja tam nie narzekam, no ale nie mam Ubuntu.
<gjm> tzn. mam, ale nie do końca
<gregorijus> czyli siedzisz na jakimś innym linuxie?
<gjm> 16:28 @         gjm │ Błyskotliwy jest…
<gjm> Tak, na innym.
<gregorijus> tutaj piszę - jest ok, ale kiedy w necie klikam, lub jakiś thunderbird czy clementine - jest paręsekundowy lag...
<gjm> lol
<gregorijus> można jakoś sprawdzić i podać tu jakiś performans czy coś do ustalenia jest ok z performancem lapka czy nie?
<gjm> Ziom, pisz po polsku.
<gjm> "performans"
<gjm> wtf
<gregorijus> szybkość peceta
<gjm> No nie gadaj.
<gregorijus> wilniukiem jestem, nieco inaczej układam polskie zdania
<gjm> Na Mincie Ci chodziło lepiej?
<gregorijus> nieco może i tak, ale musiałem zamienić takzwany notifications, bo miałem laga - coś tam doinstalowałem i chodziło, ale tam wyszło niedobrze z kartą dźwiękową, więc uciekłem.
<gjm> A na Ubuntu dźwięk działa dobrze?
<gregorijus> na ubuntu noproblem :)
<gjm> No, to skoro działa na Ubuntu, to na Mincie też musi.
<gregorijus> rozumiesz - mam zewnętrzną kartę dźwiękową creative dla kolumn 5.1. Kiedy mówię przez skype, odłanczam je i słucham przez głośniczki lapka
<gregorijus> i pewnego razu zrobiło się tak, że po takiej rozmowie na jutro
<gregorijus> włanczam pc, a tam straszny pisk przez kolumienki lapka i wszystko wisi - nie poklikasz
<gregorijus> po kilku force shut down się powtórzyło
<gregorijus> więc musiałem coś robić...
<Eldunar> Witam, poszukuje jakiegos portalu, kursu, ksiązku  której mógłbm nauczyc się linuxa. Tzn jak dziala system, jak obchodzic się z nim., jak działa.mu Takie ambitniejsze podejscie do syste
<gjm> Najpiew naucz się pisać.
<Dread> polecam.
<gjm> Unix and Linux System Administration Handbook.pdf
<Eldunar> wybacz, czasami nie trafiam w odpowiedni klawisz ponieważ pisze z dziewczyną i tak wychodzi. a urwane zdania są spowodowane przypadkowym dotknięciem touchpada
<gjm> Eldunar: http://www.amazon.com/Linux-System-Administration-Handbook-Edition/dp/0131480057
<Eldunar> A moze cos w polskim języku? Wiem że te najbardziej uznane tytuły są po angielsku, ale polskie produkcje by mnie bardziej interesowały.
<gjm> mujborze
<gjm> Każdy cywilizowany człowiek powinien znać angielski, przynajmniej na tyle, żeby móc coś przeczytać.
<gjm> Niekoniecznie dokumentację techniczną.
<gjm> Po polsku była jakaś "Biblia cośtamcośtam". Ale to już pewnie staroć.
<Dread> tak.
<Eldunar> wiadomo, z angielskim nie mam problemu, jednak język używany w literaturze technicznej zawiera wiele zwrotów które niekoniecznie są zrozumiale
<Eldunar> dla laika.
<Dread> meh.
<gjm> Dread: Dziękuję za wypowiedź eksperta.
<gjm> np. jakich?
<gjm> Ta książka jest naprawdę bardzo przystępna.
<gjm> (przeglądałem)
<gjm> I stosunkowo aktualna.
<Eldunar> sprawdze czy jest dostępna w mojej bibliotece uczenianej. Za droga na moj budżet.
<gjm> Są PDFy.
<Eldunar> No u mnie na uczelni jest przetłumaczona tylko 1998 rok wydanie;/
<gjm> No, fajnie, masz po polsku :>
<Eldunar> tylko czy wydanie z 98 nie będzie zbyt przestarzałe?
<Dread> systemy to takie rzeczy, które z książek ciężko się uczy.
<Dread> bo są po prostu deczko nieaktualne.
<Eldunar> Czyli co dac sobie spokój z książką, i .... czym ja zastąpic?
<gjm> Internetem.
<gjm> Use google.
<gjm> Dread: Uczyłeś się używać Linuksa z jakiejść książki albo kursu?
<Dread> nie.
<gjm> No właśnie.
<gjm> Jak ktoś sam nie umie, to uczy innych.
<gjm> (i dlatego tu siedzę)
<Eldunar> no ale jestem przyzwyczajony do nauki z książek. Nauka wszystkiego krok po kroku, usystematyzowana wiedza lepiej sie wchłania.
<gjm> Wystarczy, że będziesz go używał.
<Dread> no to musisz pójść na żywioł
<Dread> i trzeba poużywać
<Eldunar> staram się, lecz czasami poradniki w sieci wymagaja chociaz podstawowej wiedzy.
<Eldunar> A ciagle szukanie coraz głebiej i głebiej denerwuje mnie.
<gregorijus> a więc to be or not to be lxde czy xfce? Zalety i niedostatki\
<gjm> Eldunar: No to zainstaluj Windowsa.
<Dread> gjm: lxde to kikut, xfce sobie wrzuć.
<gjm> Dread: Dzięki za info.
<Dread> oj
<Dread> sorry
<Dread> gregorijus: *
<Dread> Eldunar: kto nie szuka, ten kisi ogóra na windowsie.
<Eldunar> No fakt, ale czasami linux naprawde podnosi cisnienie. brak sterowników jakichkolwiek do grafiki np.
<Dread> co?
<Dread> ,lb
<Dread> oj nie ten kanał.
<gjm> Nikt Cię do niego nie zmusza.
<gregorijus> xfc po instalacji samo się zamieni czy trzeba będzie coś poklikać przy restarciku?
<Dread> gregorijus: pewnie coś przy menadżerze logowania, zobaczysz sam
<Dread> sesje trzeba zmienić, czy coś
<gjm> no
<gregorijus> czyli sam zapyta>
<gregorijus> ?
<Dread> nie.
<Eldunar> Po instalacji np w Ubuntu, po relogu ( będzie nowy ekran logowania) w prawym górnym rogu bedziesz mial ikonki
<Dread> masz sobie zmienić
<gregorijus> ahha
<Eldunar> w jednej z nich zmieniasz z UNITY na XUBUNTU
<gregorijus> ok
<gregorijus> spróbujemy
<gregorijus> narazie dzięki
<Dread> Eldunar: więc podstawy jakiekolwiek masz.
<Eldunar> ale to rozwiazanie jest lipne, bo zostaja wszystkie aplikacje itd z unity
<Eldunar> najlepiej zrobic swieza instalacje Xubuntu
<Dread> albo wywalić unity.
<Dread> w całości
<gjm> No tak, reinstall najlepszy.
<gjm> Codziennie robię.
<gjm> Z nudów.
<Eldunar> No probowałem wg poradnika i tak zostaja jakies rzeczy. A reinstall jak ma się oddzielnie /home nie boli bardzo.
<Dread> to jest system, w którym jak musisz zrobić reboota to jest już poważnie
<Dread> a reinstall do takiego niczego?
<Dread> ludzie.
<gregorijus> a unity wywalić po instalacji xubuntu-desktop czy przed?
<Eldunar> hmmm.... dla laika prostszy jest reinstall niz wywalanie wszystkiego z komendy
<Dread> po instalacji.
<gregorijus> a jak?
<Dread> wywalić ubuntu-desktop
<Eldunar> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<mati75> to meta pakiet
<mati75> nic nie usunie
<gregorijus> przez synaptic?
<Dread> nie, ale ustawi na autoremove wszystko co jest od niego zależne
<Dread> i nie jest zależne od niczego więcej ;D
<Dread> tfu
<Eldunar> czyli potem  sudo apt-get autoremove?
<Dread> wszystko od czego zależy.
<ftpd> Ej, MATE to taki gnome2?
<mati75> to jest fork gnome2
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> A cinamon?
<Dread> cinnamon to kupa.
<Dread> na g3
<ftpd> Musze babie postawić coś lżejszego niż Unity, bo jej źle chodzi.
<ftpd> Ma ubuntu 12.04
<ftpd> i wrzucę jakiegoś minta.
<ftpd> pewnie na mate albo xfce.
<Dread> ja tam bym xfce pchał
<ftpd> Ja bym jej dał fluxboxa, ale może byc zbyt minimalistycznie.
<Eldunar> a lxqt?
<Dread> lxqt to lxde na qt
<Dread> jedna i ta sama historia.
<ftpd> W życiu nie dam dobrowolnie człowiekowi qt.
<Dread> ja tam kde lubie
<ftpd> Ja nie znoszę qt.
<Dread> co kto woli
<Eldunar> a czemu?
<ftpd> kiedyś mint miał edycję z fluxboxem.
<ftpd> Eldunar, Bo mi sie nie podoba wygląd, po prostu.
<Eldunar> A openbox? manjaro z evolution fajnie wyglada
<gregorijus> a więc co robić z unity? :D
<gregorijus> wywalać czy zostawić ? :D
<ftpd> co to manjaro? Trochę wypadłem ze światka linuksów na desktop.
<Dread> manjaro brzmi jak krzywo robiony arch
<ftpd> Oj nie
<gjm> Taki Arch z Openboxem.
<gjm> gunwo
<Dread> tak.
<Dread> 0/10
<ftpd> To już bym postawił archa z palca.
<Eldunar> A czemu tak mowicie?
<gjm> A czemu nie?
<Dread> bo wolno
<Dread> archa z palca prościej
<Eldunar> No chciałbym wiedziec dlaczego, poprostu żeby wiedziec dlaczego manjaro jest gorszy od czystego archa
<gjm> Bo tak Ci mówimy, pasuje?
<Eldunar> ok wasza opinia.
<Dread> tak, to nasza opinia.
<Dread> bo to nic nie dodaje do dystrybucji
<Dread> tylko ktoś sobie zrobił głupiego forka
<Eldunar> No tak, tylko że czysty arch to troche chyba roboty żeby  postawić. A manjaro ma fajny instalator.
<Dread> uwierz mi, instalatory potem tylko denerwują.
<ftpd> Jakiej roboty?
<ftpd> 5 poleceń na krzyż.
<ftpd> i wszystkie proste.
<gregorijus> zainstalowałem
<gregorijus> restart?
<gjm> wylogować wystarczy
<gregorijus> ok
<Eldunar> Jestem nowym uzytkownikiem linuxa. Dlatego tak wypytuje. Ale jako totalny noobek wole graficzne instalowanie niz z komend.
<gjm> No to zostaw Archa w spokoju.
<ftpd> gjm++
<mati75> gjm: ++
<Eldunar> A możecie mi powiedzieć czy dałoby się podstawic instalacje programów itd prze pamac w ubuntu?
<gjm> prze pamac
<gjm> no jasne
<gjm> tylko co to?
<Eldunar> przez*
<gjm> Guillaume Benoit, one of our Core-Developers, is currently working on pamac, our simpe pacman gui for Manjaro Linux.
<gjm> Widzisz: "pacman gui"?
<gjm> ja biedrolę
<gjm> W sumie to kiedyś kompilowałem pacmana na Ubuntu :>
<Eldunar> wiem jaka roznica miedzy pamaciem a pacmanem. Chodzi mi o szybkosc instalacji przez pamac czy yaourt. czy daloby się to wprowadzic w ubuntu?
<Eldunar> cal
<gjm> Nie kumam.
<nvll> w ubuntu używasz apt-get/aptitude
<Eldunar> W ubuntu jest apt-get lub aptitude w archu jest pamac
<gjm> Co
<gjm> Nie, nie pamac.
<Eldunar> o przepraszam, masz racje odwrotnie
<gjm> Co Ty chcesz wprowadzać? pacmana do Ubuntu?
<gjm> Nie da się.
<Eldunar> Poprostu chciałbym wiedziec. Z czystej ciekawosci:)
<gjm> Ciekawość to pierwszy krok do reinstalacji.
<Eldunar> Bez ciekawosci nie powstaloby koło
<gjm> I żyłoby się lepiej.
<Eldunar> No nie wiadomo, moze by ludzkosc bez tego kroku naprzód wygineła?:)
<gjm> No właśnie :>
<gjm> Dobra, idę męczyć Bitwiga.
<gregorijus> w zaden sposob nie moge wywalic unity
<gregorijus> wywalilem przez software center ubuntu-desktop
<gregorijus> po restarcie mam oba - i xfce i unity :D
<gregorijus> dwa tray
<gregorijus> jeden z prawa drugi z lewa :D
<mati75> dpkg -l | grep unity
<mati75> i na wklej.org
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/1431286/
<mati75> te pakiety możesz wywalić spokojnie
<mati75> oprócz tego z xubuntu
<gregorijus> czyli mam wywalac je pojedynczo???
<mati75> przez synaptic można
<gregorijus> ale pojedynczo...
<gregorijus> ale roboty :D
<mati75> to można obejść
<gregorijus> jak?
<mati75> sudo apt-get purge `dpkg -l | grep unity | awk '{print $2}'`
<mati75> tylko zobacz czy nie chce xfce wywalić
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/1431294/ jest ok?
<mati75> tak
<gregorijus> i jeszcze przy logowaniu bylo mozna wybrac cos tam ubuntu, xfce sesion i subuntu - co zazwyczaj wybierac?
<gregorijus> 2 czy 3?
<gjm> Rzuć monetą.
<gregorijus> ale się pop***liło mi z tym xfce :D
<gregorijus> czemu nie zmienia się język za pomocą alt-shitft? gdzie jest volume control w systray? :D
<gregorijus> nie myślałem, że to aż taka glina, z której trzeba lepić non-stop :D
<gjm> TO JE LINUGZ
<gregorijus> ale lapek chodzi ledziutko ,no ale roboty.........
<gjm> TEGO NIE POMALUJESZ
<gregorijus> no a serio - gdzie tu jest dźwięk? :D
<gjm> Nie wiem, kurde.
<gjm> Może musisz coś doinstalować.
<gjm> Nie miałem XFCE nigdy dłużej niż pół godziny.
<Dread> gjm i jego żłopenbox
<Dread> a ja hmm
<Dread> nie wiem jak na tym pulsegównie to zrobić ;D
<Ashiren> :D http://i.imgur.com/mQ8PJtM.jpg
<gjm> ❤
<Ashiren> aww http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2014/07/540f0df3404fee999433262b5c2a616b_original.gif
<Eldunar> czo ten koteł
<Eldunar> Arch jest zawsze najbardziej aktualną dystrybucją? Tzn to że jest roling release zapewnia zawsze najnowsze pakiety nie tak jak ubuntu ?
<gjm> Eldunar: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rolling+release
<gjm> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_compared_to_other_distributions
<Eldunar> ooo dzieki o to mi chodzilo:)
<Ashiren> tylko arch!
<gjm> Cii…
<gjm> Venomen`wtf
<gjm> stahp
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-03
<Eldunar> Czesc mozecie mi powiedziec jak włączyc zewnetrzna karte graficzną w laptopie( dedykowaną) to jest pastebin z switchero http://pastebin.com/uC76dLrn .
<gjm> ziew…
<Eldunar> Gdy otworzyłem plik /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch okazał się pusty.
<Eldunar> echo ON nie działa
<Voldenet> echo ON?
<Eldunar> echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Voldenet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Voldenet> >the existence of this file does not mean that the machine is supported.
<Eldunar> wiec jak sprawdzic czy ten sprzet jest wspierany?
<Voldenet> to dobre pytanie
<Voldenet> jaka to karta?
<Eldunar> http://pastebin.com/dQeGchQF
<Eldunar> AMD Radeon 8750m
<Dread> fglrxa ma?
<Eldunar> Nie, nie jest wspierana nawet w becie
<Eldunar> (chyba, bo w aticonfig nie wykrywa adaptera)
<Eldunar> Gdybym mógł, to bym korzystał z niewolnych sterowników i tam w panelu zmieniał używną kartę.
<Voldenet> "tu mi chyba nie pomogą"
<Voldenet> Ale cuda - jest 3 producentów kart graficznych
<Voldenet> i nadal na linuchu poprawnie nie działają
<Voldenet> xorg power ;D
<Dread> nie
<Dread> po prostu gość jest tępy
<Dread> fglrxa by poprawnie zainstalował to by samo mu przełączało
<Voldenet> ;-)
<Voldenet> A nie da się w ubuntu zrobić, żeby się automatycznie instalował przypadkiem?
<xaxes`> z tymi dyskretnymi zawsze jest problem
<Voldenet> a z ciągłymi
<Voldenet> math joke out of nowhere
<xaxes`> Voldenet: nooboontoo nie umie w dyskretne z automatu
<Voldenet> no, trzeba kliknąć i nacisnąć
<Voldenet> 'akceptuje licencję'
<drathir> bry...
 * drathir tam ma xpressa amd i pod archem bez problemow dziala pod win uruchamianie kompa czasem dzien trwa... ;p
<geekboy68k> czolem nolife-y
<geekboy68k> :<
<gjm> uchem, ktośtam
<geekboy68k> gajs
<geekboy68k> jak sie okreslalo dzien tygodnia wg uniksowego kalendarza?
<geekboy68k> 0-6 czy 1-7?
<geekboy68k> i czy niedziela to pierwszy czy ostatni dzien tyg?
<Voldenet> 0 to niedziela
<geekboy68k> thx
<xaxes`> czemu tak dziko?
<Voldenet> nie wiem
<Voldenet> :-)
<geekboy68k> wyczailem juz
<geekboy68k> oba systemy sa zgodne
<geekboy68k> tzn %u dla 1-7 (niedziela ostatnia) i % dla 0-6 (niedziela pierwsza)
<geekboy68k> ale dzieki
<geekboy68k> *%w
<geekboy68k> przy czym
<geekboy68k> w linuksie (chyba) domyslnie sie uzywa tego pierwszego
<geekboy68k> bo na man date opisuja oba
<geekboy68k> ale na stronach typowo linuksowych - tylko ten pierwszy
<gregorijus> HEEELP!!! Xfce system tray. Gdzie to jest??????????? :DDDDD Dobije on mój system nerwowy :D
<gjm> Kliknij prawym na panel, gdzieś tam są ustawienia.
<gjm> I oszczędzaj znaki zapytania, mogą Ci się kiedyś przydać.
<gregorijus> ok, dlaczego on normalnie lepi się w lewo? i nie potrafię go zostawić w prawej stronie...
<gjm> Możesz chyba dać jakiś odstęp który go przytrzyma.
<gjm> Nie wiem, kombinuj. Nie używam XFCE.
<gregorijus> ufff coś się dało
<kamil_> Witam
<kamil_> ktoś nie śpi jeszcze ?
<Dread> nie.
<Dread> wszyscy poszli
<kamil_> mam pytanko jedno
<kamil_> po raz pierwszy używam jakiego kolwiek linuxa
<kamil_> i mam problem ze sterownikami
<kamil_> ;/
<kamil_> a chciałbym na dłużej zostać z tym systemem
<xaxes`> jakiegokolwiek*
<kamil_> jak się uporać  z nimi ?
<kamil_> Aha ; )
<xaxes`> s/ ?/?/
<kamil_> w sensie jak je zainstalować
<gjm> Jak najszybciej.
<jacekowski> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-27
<m477_> :)
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-28
<r00t_x> dzień dobry ;)
<gjm> nie
<crusty> nie
<r00t_x> -,-'
<r00t_x> ja wam życzę dobrego dnia a wy odrazu na nie ;]
<firemark> nie
<jacekn> tak
<gjm> nie
<jacekn> ja tam mam dobry dzien
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-29
<Lakii> ;]
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-30
<prs> gajs.. co się robi jeżeli ffmpeg mówi Encoder (codec theora) not found for output stream #0:0 ?
<Ashiren> pacman -S libtheora
<prs> libtheora0 is already the newest version.
<prs> icoteras?
<prs> hmm.. moge ffmpega upnąć.
<prs> to upne, możę będzie działać.
<prs> chuj, nie działa.
<prs> a avconv działa.
<prs> :F
<drathir> prs: zobacz czy zbudowany z obsluga vorbisa...
<drathir> o ile dobrze kojarze, czy tam theory...
<prs> vorbisa ma, theory chyba nie.
<blackrat> cześć jest ktoś tutaj?
<blackrat> żywy, aktywny?
<totalizator> 64 osoby
<Voldenet> to była równa liczba
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-31
<me> witam
<Guest81555> nie wiecie czy można skopiować partycję rozruchową zainstalować na nowo winodowsa i później ją spowrotem wkleić później te same pliki z partycji rozruchowej?
<Dread> nikt Ci nie broni, ale to kanał ubuntu jest.
<TheNumb> Guest81555: pozwalam
<TheNumb> Guest81555: byle system plików i flagi się zgadzały
<TheNumb> Guest81555: mowa o o partycji efi?
<TheNumb> czy ta typowo windowsa
<Guest81555> mam ubuntu, minta i win7. musze przeinstalować win 7 bo mi krzyczy, że nie oryginalny. nie chcę się obudzić z ręką w nocniku, bo już raz musiałem instalowac od nowa ubuntu
<TheNumb> po co ci dwa ubuntu?
<TheNumb> Guest81555: kup oryginalnego windowsa to nie będziesz miał problemów.
<Guest81555> mam oryginalnego. testuję minta - wielu uważa, że lepszy.
<en0x> mint lepszy od windows?
<en0x> come on...
<grek> podpowiedzcie - zainstalowalem serwer vnc na gołym xubuntu nmap localhost widzi port 5901 ale po lokalnym ip juz niue
<grek> http://wklej.to/SCELM
<grek> z czego to moze wynikac ?
<grek> nie mam firewala zadnego zaisntalowanego
<en0x> vnc moze jest ustawione do sluchania na 127.0.0.1
<TheNumb> no
<grek> nic nie zmienialem instalowalem z tego https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<grek> jak to sprawdzic
<grek> ale vnc wyglda jak by chodzilo na 5901 tylko cos blokowalo port
<TheNumb> grek: wydaje mi się, że masz ufw w xubuntu
<grek> bo nmap localhost pokazuje 5901
<TheNumb> w ogóle w ubuntu
<grek> sudo ufw status
<grek> Status: nieaktywny
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> iptables -L ?
<Guest81555> czyli da się skopiować rozruchową partyjcję i później ją przywrócić, po przeinstalowaniu win7 ?
<TheNumb> Guest81555: możesz sobie zrobić obraz tej partycji korzystając z dd
<TheNumb> ...
<grek> http://wklej.to/u8JLN
<TheNumb> albo inne clonezilla
<TheNumb> grek: a no widzisz
<TheNumb> grek: bo musisz sobie zestawić tunel ssh do tego vnc
<grek> gdzie co widze
<TheNumb> co w sumie jest sprytne
<grek> nie moge sie polaczyc z vnc
<TheNumb> nie czytasz dokładnie tutoriala
<TheNumb> "Step Four — Connect to Your VNC Desktop"
<TheNumb> tylko lokalnie nasłuchuje ten vncserver
<grek> hm
<grek> no to nie rozumiem
<TheNumb> grek: OPTIONS="-depth ${DEPTH} -geometry ${GEOMETRY} :${DISPLAY} -localhost"
<TheNumb> usuń "-localhost"
<en0x> niech zmieni zeby nasluchiwal wszedzie :P
<TheNumb> albo zestaw sobie tunel ssh i tyle
<en0x> otowrz vnc dla wszystkich i podaj ip
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> :D
<Guest81555> TheNumb, mam uruchomić clonezillę spod live ubuntu, skopiować i później w ten sam sposób przywrócić? Samo skopiowanie bez clonezilli nie zadziała?
<grek> ze to nie jest bezpieczne w sensie ?
<TheNumb> lepiej zrobić obraz partycji
<TheNumb> grek: oczywiście, że nie.
<TheNumb> grek: chyba, że łączysz się tylko po lanie
<grek> to co mam ustawic zeby bylo w miare bezpieczne potrzebuje molziwosc zdalnego laczenia sie
<grek> glownie po lanie ale chcial bym tez zdalnie calkiem miec mozliwosc
<TheNumb> no to "Step Four — Connect to Your VNC Desktop"
<grek> czyli ta autoryzacja vnc to lipa ?
<TheNumb> masz wszystko podane
<Guest81555> to dzieki, nara
<en0x> nera
<TheNumb> ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -l user server_ip_address
<TheNumb> to przekierowuje zdalny port 5901 na twój lokalny 5901
<TheNumb> tylko musisz mieć cały czas otwartą sesję ssh
<grek> acha i po ustawieniu lacze sie zdalnie z ip:22 do vnc tez ?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> przeczytaj ten poradnik
<TheNumb> dokładnie
<TheNumb> punkt czwarty jest istotny
<grek> no czytam i czytalem nie do konca to rozumiem ale ok - czyli bedzie 5901 zrestartuje go bo mowi ze bind adres already use moze ze uruchomilem go na chwile z konfiguracjha bez localhost
<TheNumb> pewnie tak
<grek> zrestartowalem vnc i inny blad jest port jest chyba ok ale zobaczcie http://wklej.to/ixEsx
<grek> chce przetestowac po lokalnym ip mozna tak ?
<grek> zebym po lokalnej sieci teraz mógł wejsc do niego
<TheNumb> no zaloguj się tym poleceniem
<TheNumb> ssh
<TheNumb> i wtedy w kliencie wklepujesz localhost:5901
<TheNumb> i elo
<TheNumb> grek: lokalnie masz zapalony serwer vnc
<TheNumb> zamknij go
<grek> zamknąc serwer w sensie service vnc stop ?
<TheNumb> u siebie na komputerze
<grek> tym poleceniem ustanawiam tunel ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -l vnc 192.168.1.72 ?
<TheNumb> nie tym drugim
<TheNumb> u siebie masz coś uruchomione
<grek> ja to sprawdzam na serwerze na tym z vnc
<grek> na jednym kompie
<TheNumb> ugh
<grek> acha czyli to przekierwanie mam ustawic w kliencie ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -l vnc 192.168.1.72
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> na tym z którego chcesz kontrolować
<TheNumb> a nie na "serwerze"
<grek> ok teraz rozumiem to klient ustawia tunel do z 22 do 5901
<grek> ok juz sprawdzam
<grek> dzieki za pomoc
<TheNumb> no, testuj testuj
<TheNumb> ;p
<mir3k> witam
<mir3k> mam problem w ubuntu
<mir3k> chodzi o bardzo wolny internet
<mir3k> internet od neti ~100mb/s
<mir3k> a wszystkie strony i pakiety ida po pare kb
<totalizator> winisz Ubuntu?
<mir3k> tak bo na win os idzie po pobieranie po 2 mb
<totalizator> a to już inna historia
<totalizator> przez wifi / przewodowo?
<mir3k> wyczytalem porade o wylaczeniu ipv6 alenie pomoglo
<mir3k> wifi
<totalizator> wifi ssie
<totalizator> masz do dupy kartę, stoerownik, albo kartę i sterownik naraz
<totalizator> jaki chip?
<drathir> ciekawe, ciekawe... broadcom czy intel?
<totalizator> sudo lshw
<drathir> lspci/lsusb ewentualnie jesli ubu ma...
<totalizator> ależ on ma wooolny ten Internet
<jacekowski> totalizator: pier*****
<jacekowski> jak karta dziala pod windowsem to na pewno nie wina karty
<totalizator> a czy ja powiedziałem, że problem jest sprzętowy?
<totalizator> karta, która nie ma normalnych sterów do Linuksa jest do dupy. basta.
<jacekowski> nie, to linux jest do dupy
<jacekowski> a kazda karta wifi ma teraz sterowniki do linuxa
<totalizator> *normalnych*
<totalizator> sterowniki do karty robi producent a nie Linuks
<jacekowski> sterowniki do karty robi ktokolwiek kto widzi potrzebe
<jacekowski> producent jesli nie widzi potrzeby to nie zrobi
<totalizator> więc jest do dupy :D
<jacekowski> nie, tylko linux to jest bardzo maly kawalek rynku
<jacekowski> i realia sa takie ze karta sie sprzeda bez problemu niezaleznie od tego czy sterowniki na linuxa sa czy ich nie ma
<mir3k> juz wklejam log
<totalizator> ok, a ja tylko mówię, ze taka karta jest do dupy
<totalizator> jedno drugiego nie wyklucza
<jacekowski> mir3k: podstawowe pytanie, masz inne komputery w sieci?
<totalizator> a Ty mi tu, że wzrost sprzedaży lodów powoduje zwiększenie ilości utonięć :3
<mir3k> tak i na innych dziala normalnie
<mir3k> karta intela
<mir3k> PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN
<jacekowski> mir3k: a jak wyglada kwestia transferu pomiedzy komputerami?
<totalizator> mir3k: łe, to dobra karta jest
<jacekowski> tylko drivery ssa
<jacekowski> kiedys intel dawal dobre zamkniete sterowniki ktore dzialaly, mialy tryb master, ad hoc i wszystko
<mir3k> http://wklej.org/hash/269d1ce11cc/
<jacekowski> potem zrobilo community otwarte drivery ktore mialy ledwo co dzialajacy tryb STA i nie dzialajacy ad hoc, o master mozna bylo pomarzyc
<mir3k> caly log
<jacekowski> i potem wywalili ad hoc calkiem
<jacekowski> mir3k: a pomiedzy komputerami w sieci jak dziala?
<mir3k> w sieci nie wiem szczerze bo nie przesylam miedzy komputerami
<mir3k> ale na win idzie az milo
<mir3k> na tym samym komputerze a na ub untumuli az zal
<jacekowski> zobacz na tym komputerze co jest powoli
<jacekowski> i czy da sie przeslac na inny komputer
<mir3k> masz na mysli sieciowe ftp
<mir3k> ?
<jacekowski> cokolwiek
<jacekowski> byleby bylo do komputera obok
<jacekowski> a nie internet
<drathir> jacekowski: ale inter tez pare wpadek zaliczyl z kompatybilnoscia i niektorymi routerami...
<drathir> iperfa+mtr  jak dwa kompy na linuxie dostepne...
<drathir> mtr na brame routera tez ujdzie...
<mir3k> przy ftp z tabletu idzie hmmm ..... roznie
<drathir> wavemon czy polaczenia nie rwie tez...
<mir3k> transfer skacze
<drathir> w granicach?
<mir3k> od 1 kb do 1,6 mb
<mir3k> nie rwie
<drathir> iperf-a zainstaluj i mtr
<mir3k> przesylanie 693mb przewiduje na ok 8 min
<drathir> mir3k: to nie tak tragicznie ;p
<mir3k> no nie
<mir3k> aale jak instalowalem bare ftp to szlo z 10 min i polaczenie padlo
<mir3k> bare ftp tj ok 45mb
<drathir> mir3k: zainstaluj dam Ci komende na priv do sprawdzenia...
<mir3k> ok
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/eahGjpZ.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-01
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/77A6yez.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aLBgL5M_460sv.mp4
<firemark> Ashiren: teraz bry w modzie, nie kotki
<Ashiren> chyba u ciebie
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/1mM5uBI.png
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/ttXZqmi.jpg
<m477> czy jak zainstaluje kilka distro na jednym sprzecie to kazda z nich bedzie potrzebowala osobnego /boota?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> ale tylko jedna niech instaluje gruba
<Samus1994> chyba, ze robisz to na osobnych dyskach
<m477> thx
<m477> orientuje sie ktos czy bilet lotniczy elektroniczny mozna czarno bialy wydrukowac?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/2X1m5Ml.jpg
<Ashiren> m477: pewnie tak
<Ashiren> chyba ze kod jest kolorowy..
<m477> jaki kod
<m477> Ashiren: nr rezerwacji?
<Ashiren> kod kreskowy czy co tam jest na bilecie
<m477> nie ma zadnego kodu
<m477> tylko ten nr
<TheNumb> m477: można
<TheNumb> drukowałem mono i nie czepiali się
<m477> ok
<TheNumb> m477: lepsza jest opcja boarding pass na telefonie
<TheNumb> m477: ważny żeby kod dało się zeskanować
<TheNumb> sprawdź telefonem ;p
<TheNumb> któryś skaner kodów na androida umie bardzo dużo różnych kodów czytać.
<m477> ja tu nie widze zadnego kodu
<m477> na tym
<TheNumb> to się przypatrz
<TheNumb> nie masz na dole albo po boku?
<TheNumb> ty drukujesz bilet czy boarding pass?
<TheNumb> jak masz możliwość to zrób sobie odprawę przez internet.
<jacekowski> m477: jaki bilet lotniczy?
<jacekowski> m477: jaka linia?
<m477> jacekowski: wizz air
<m477> elektroniczny z esky
<TheNumb> jak wizz to rób odprawę przez internet
<m477> mam
<m477> mozliwosc, nawet trzbea
<TheNumb> no to drukujesz boarding pass
<TheNumb> nie bilet
<TheNumb> m477: na pewno nie masz na górze i na dole paska kodowego?
<m477> czyli to z odprawy online?
<TheNumb> tak
<jacekowski> https://i.imgur.com/2X1m5Ml.jpg
<TheNumb> ,_,
<m477> TheNumb: nie mam
<m477> a ten boarding pass czarno bialy moze byc?
<jacekowski> tak
<TheNumb> m477: musisz mieć pasek
<TheNumb> zawsze jest
<TheNumb> ;p
<jacekowski> to nie jest typowy kot paskowy
<jacekowski> tylko PDF417
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> co nie znaczy, że wygląda jak kod ,_,
<TheNumb> że nie wygląda*
<TheNumb> m477: nie jest podobne do tego? http://silesiair.com.pl/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Boarding-Card.jpg
<m477> nie
<m477> ale nie zrobilem tej odprawy jeszcze
<TheNumb> ja pierdykam
<TheNumb> to ją zrób
<TheNumb> i dopiero drukuj
<m477> ok
<TheNumb> bilet nikogo nie obchodzi
<m477> pierwszy raz lece
<TheNumb> chyba, że robisz odprawę na lotnisku
<m477> aha
<TheNumb> odprawa na lotnisku to niepotrzebna strata czasu
<jacekowski> zalezy
<jacekowski> jak masz bagaz to zajmuje to tyle samo czasu
<TheNumb> tak jak napisałeś - zależy ;p
<jacekowski> zreszta w przypadku normalnych lini lotniczych przewaznie nie ma mozliwosci robienia odprawy online
<TheNumb> zależy od lotniska w sumie
<TheNumb> jacekowski: normalnych?
<jacekowski> nom
<TheNumb> leciałem scandinavian airlines i była taka opcja
<m477> odprawa na lotnisku + 10 euro
<m477> a nie mam bagazu
<m477> tylko podreczny
<TheNumb> no to gucio
<jacekowski> TheNumb: ja zawsze i tak mam bagaz wiec mi to i tak zwisa
<TheNumb> jacekowski: mi niby też
<TheNumb> za to w norwegii bagaż oddajesz sam
<TheNumb> szybko idzie
<TheNumb> nie to co w polszy
<jacekowski> nie przypominaj mi tego syfu
<TheNumb> :D
<jacekowski> w monachium jak lecialem lotem do krakowa
<jacekowski> to trzeba bylo samodzielnie walczyc z ta maszyna
<TheNumb> jacekowski: automat się zaciął?
<TheNumb> xD
<jacekowski> z 15 minut mi zajelo wydrukowanie etykietek na baga
<jacekowski> bagaz
<TheNumb> ta
<TheNumb> mi też
<TheNumb> gówno nie robota
<jacekowski> bo najpierw poczekac trzeba bylo az mnie znajdzie
<TheNumb> nie leciałem sam to wydrukowałem hurtem
<jacekowski> no to stoje z dwie minuty czekania
<jacekowski> potem trzeba bylo wlozyc dokument
<TheNumb> e
<TheNumb> ciekawe
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> w stavanger nie było weryfikacji dokumentu
<jacekowski> potem sie temu cos nie spodobalo to nie ze zeskanowac dokument jeszcze raz, tylko cala robota od poczatku
<TheNumb> nie pamiętam czy skanowałem boarding pass
<TheNumb> chyba tak
<jacekowski> nie mialem boarding pass
<jacekowski> nie mialem niczego
<jacekowski> tylko numer rezerwacji
<jacekowski> za to jak w NZ bylem i lecialem NZ air z poludnia na polnoc to zadzialalo to dosyc szybko
<TheNumb> hmm ja w sumie nie miałem bezpośredniego lotu
<TheNumb> może dlatego było w miarę szybko
<TheNumb> bo przez danię się tłukłem...
<jacekowski> ale jak sie lata przewaznie biznes klasa to kolejki sa zerowe na lotnisku
<TheNumb> tja
<TheNumb> burżuje :D
<jacekowski> i przychodzisz oddajesz bagaz i idziesz dalej
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> a plebs stoi
<TheNumb> :D
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> a najlepsze jest to ze ja tyle firmowo latam ze moje prywatne loty mam za darmo
<m477> tak sie zastanawiam czy kabel od zasilania laptopa mozna bez problemu w bagazu podrecznym miec
<jacekowski> m477: mozna
<m477> czy to wchodzi w sklad laptopa
<m477> aha ok
<jacekowski> ty nie widziales co ja woze w bagazu podrecznym
<TheNumb> m477: nie bierz nic ostrego i płynów. Wtedy będzie ok ;p
<jacekowski> m477: narkotykow tez nie bierz
<TheNumb> no i cokolwiek aluminiowego będzie podejrzane
<m477> :/
<jacekowski> TheNumb: to mnie zawsze rozwala, bierze baba tony makijazu na 2h lot
<m477> no czytalem, ogolnie co wolno i czego nie
<jacekowski> TheNumb: zamiast to do rejestrowanego bagazu wlozyc
<TheNumb> jacekowski: :D
<TheNumb> jacekowski: ja raz się jebnąłem i zrobiłem kanapki w folii
<m477> niektorzy nie maja
<m477> bagazu innego niz podreczny
<TheNumb> pośmiała się ze mnie babeczka bo mnie wzięli na bok ;p
<jacekowski> TheNumb: pare razy mi sie nawet pierwsza klasa poleciec
<TheNumb> miałem lot z przesiadką 2 godziny później
<TheNumb> ech
<m477> jacekowski: dalej w Anglii siedzisz?
<jacekowski> m477: nom
<m477> gdzie mniej wiecej?
<m477> ja jade do Nottinghamshire
<m477> w te rejeony
<jacekowski> TheNumb: przy wsiadaniu do samolotu w bangkoku zaswiecilo im sie na czerwono jak zeskanowali moj boarding pass, i wydrukowali mi nowy w pierwszej klasie
<jacekowski> TheNumb: a na moim siedzeniu siedzial ktos inny
<TheNumb> jacekowski: to jest obsługa
<TheNumb> jacekowski: byłeś oglądać ladyboje w bangkoku? :P
<jacekowski> TheNumb: nie to byl lot LGW->DXB->SYD->CHC
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> masakra
<jacekowski> zle
<m477> jacekowski: ?
<jacekowski> LGW->DXB->BKK->SYD->CHC
<jacekowski> od dubaju do christchurch to byl ten sam samolot ale trzeba bylo wysiadac
<jacekowski> m477: essex, ale ja w holandii teraz jestem
<jacekowski> m477: nie wiem na jak dlugo ale wyglada na to ze dlugo
<TheNumb> jacekowski: też tak miałem.
<TheNumb> Moje zdziwienie i załogi, że znowu się widzimy po przerwie ;-)
<m477> tez jade na dlugo
<jacekowski> TheNumb: na takich lotach zaloga jest inna za kazdym razem
<TheNumb> jacekowski: u mnie wymienili częściowo
<TheNumb> jeden steward się został
<TheNumb> m477: do pracy jedziesz?
<jacekowski> i raz jak mi w drodze powrotnej sie samolot spoznil tak ze nie zdazylem z prysznica na lotnisku skorzystac to udalo mi sie w samolocie skorzystac
<m477> TheNumb: tak
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze prysznic sie niby nalezy tylko do pierwszej klasy
<jacekowski> m477: a jakiejs konkretnej juz czy nie?
<m477> jacekowski: jeszcze nie
<m477> na poczatek zmywak pewnie :)
<m477> bo mam 700 funtow tylko
<m477> ale mam zakwaterowanie ogarniete
<jacekowski> m477: to bardzo prosta zasada - nauczyc sie jezyka na tyle zebys sie mogl samodzielnie dogadac a potem uciekac jak najdalej od firm gdzie duzo polakow pracuje
<jacekowski> m477: bo w takich firmach jest bardzo po polsku
<jacekowski> bo jezdze po swiecie do roznych fabryk robiacych w sumie dokladnie ten sam produkt, i wszedzie jest przyjemna nie nerwowa atmosfera w pracy
<m477> a czemu praca z polakami jest zla
<jacekowski> za wyjatkiem jednej fabryki w ktorej 50% ludzi to byli polacy
<m477> aha
<m477> a Ty dlugo w uk siedzisz?
<TheNumb> m477: bo polacy = patologia
<jacekowski> najlepsze jest to ze mnie baba jakis tam supervisor czy cos takiego opierdolia z gory na dol w pewnym momencie
<TheNumb> jeden koleś z irca dostał wpierdol własnym laptopem od współlokatora polaka
<m477> :>
<jacekowski> nie wiedzac kto ja jestem, tylko zauwazla ze gadalem po polsku z ludzmi tam
<jacekowski> i pogrozila mi nagana
<TheNumb> :D
<jacekowski> no to poszlismy do HR i tam ja zaczalem swoje
<m477> tzn?
<TheNumb> jacekowski: a byłeś tam z zewnętrznej firmy? :P
<jacekowski> ze nie zgadzam sie na to zeby ktokolwiek na mnie glos podnosil i uzywal roznych niecenzuralnych epitetow (wszystko po angielsku powiedzialem do tego chlopa od HR)
<jacekowski> i rozne takie
<m477> paliwo nie wiele drozsze w uk niz w polsce
<jacekowski> TheNumb: tak
<TheNumb> m477: ale jeżdżą po złej stronei drogi.
<jacekowski> no i tu babe zatkalo i nigdy wiecej jej nie widzialem
<jacekowski> unikala mnie jak mogla
<m477> TheNumb: to rzecz wzgledna
<jacekowski> a ja tam bylem 6 tygodni w tej fabryce
<m477> jacekowski:  a w jakiej to pracy bylo
<jacekowski> ludzie tam normalna prace na tasmie robili
<jacekowski> pakowanie do kartonow, wkladanie lyzeczek, zakrecanie zakretek
<jacekowski> a ja tam bylem jedna z maszyn na tej lini produkcyjnej uruchomic
<jacekowski> w sumie moje pierwsze spotkanie z firma w ktorej bylo az tylu polakow
<jacekowski> bo wczesniej jakos mi sie udawalo unikac takich miejsc
<m477> tak sie zastanawiam czy by jakiegos kursu na miejscu nie zrobic, zeby podniesc sobie kwalifikacje/zarobki
<m477> tylko nie mam pomyslu jeszcze na co
<jacekowski> m477: najpierw sie naucz angielskiego na tyle zeby moc samodzielnie pogadac o swoich zarobkach
<jacekowski> m477: tak zebys nie musial brac kolegi ktory na zmywaku obok pracuje ktory tez gada ledwo co po angielsku ale troche wiecej od ciebie
<m477> jacekowski: ile Tobie to gdzies  zajelo pare miesiecy - rok?
<jacekowski> z rok tak zeby bylo komfortowo
<m477> nie no jako tako gadam, bylem w niemczech 3 miesiace sam to po ang. wszystko
<jacekowski> aha, no to nie masz tak zle
<jacekowski> zapisz sie na jakis kurs i tak, robia wieczorowo za darmo
<m477> i tez w pracy
<m477> w DESY
<m477> angielskiego?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> wiekszosc college takie cos robi
<jacekowski> na roznych poziomach
<m477> o fajnie
<jacekowski> i albo za darmo albo za jakies grosze
<jacekowski> jakis kurs ESOL albo podobne
<m477> w mniejszych miastach to tez bedize/
<m477> ?
<m477> bo tam gdzie jade to 100k mieszkancow jest
<jacekowski> zalezy jak bardzo mniejszych
<jacekowski> pewnie bedzie
<jacekowski> co to za miasto do ktorego jedziesz
<jacekowski> papierek z ESOL ci sie przyda jak bedziesz chcial o obywatelstwo aplikowac
<m477> Mansfield
<jacekowski> west nottinghamshire college cos robi chyba
<jacekowski> ale to bys sie musial juz tam sam przejsc i zapytac
<jacekowski> a co ty umiesz tak w zasadzie?
<m477> jacekowski: z wyksztalcenia jestem fizykiem jadrowym ;p
<m477> troche programuje, cos tam z elektronika mialem wspolnego
<m477> doecelowo bede cos z tym wspolnego staral sie znalesc
<jacekowski> czyli co robisz?
<jacekowski> bomby atomowe czy cos innego?
<m477> analiza danych tez sie zajmowalem
<m477> znam sie tez na detektorach krzemowych troche
<jacekowski> bo na to pewnie bedzie zapotrzebowanie ale bys potrzebowal security clerance
<jacekowski> ktore nie wiem jak bedzie latwo dostac
<Ashiren> "z wyksztalcenia jestem ornitologiem ale prowadze warsztat samochodowy"
<m477> czyli to co jest w aparatach
<m477> fotograficznych
<m477> a co to
<jacekowski> tzn. wiem ze ja dostalem po kilku latach mieszkania tutaj
<jacekowski> m477: to ze nie jestes terrorysta ani jakis szpieg
<m477> a zasiwadczenie o niekralanosci
<jacekowski> ale wiem ze jakbym teraz potrzebowal nowe to juz nie dostane
<m477> takie
<m477> i do pracy to potrzebne jest?
<m477> ooglnie
<jacekowski> m477: zaswiadczenie o niekaralnosci to czesc procesu zeby dostac security clearance
<jacekowski> m477: nie
<jacekowski> m477: chyba ze pracujesz przy dzieciach albo czyms takim
<m477> to do czeog to
<jacekowski> zaswiadczenie o niekaralnosci - tego jakies szkoly wymagaja (tzn. jakbys tam pracowal)
<jacekowski> a security clerance - to wymagane przy wszystkim wojskowym i podobnych
<jacekowski> ale z tym sa dziwne przeprawy bo ja np. teraz juz nie dostane bo jestem kryminalista recydwista
<jacekowski> bo przekroczenie predkosci do pewnego momentu moze zostac zalatwione na miejscu w postaci mandatu 3 punkty £100, potem powyzej pewnej predkosci idzie do sadu
<jacekowski> ale rowniez jesli mandatu nie przyjmiesz i pojdziesz do sadu to jest to wtedy tez traktowane juz jako "criminal offence"
<jacekowski> m477: https://www.securityclearedjobs.com/job/801778012/computational-physicist/?TrackID=10&utm_source=Indeed&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Indeed#sc=jobfeed&me=feed&cm=Indeed
<m477> ja z wojskiem raczej nie bede miec duzo wspolnego
<m477> wiec poki co to chyba na wyrost
<jacekowski> niekoniecznie z wojskiem wojskiem
<jacekowski> ale nawet jesli np. pracujesz w firmie ktora dostarcza sprzet dla wojska to potencjalnie musisz miec takie cos
<m477> aha
<m477> jacekowski: a Ty masz obywatelstwo
<m477> ?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/BGDlnhI.jpg
<jacekowski> m477: mam
<m477> a ile lat siedzisz juz, z 10?
<jacekowski> 7 nieco ponad
<firemark> jacekowski: dluga odsiadka :)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-02
<drathir> m477: fajnie wiadomo do kogo po domowe liczniki gaigera uderzac w razie w ;p
<drathir> m477: nie no zartuje ofc, ale to chyba rzadki kierunek...
<Ashiren> sraczkologia?
<drathir> Ashiren: "jadrologia" jak kolwiek by to nie zabrzmialo ;p
<drathir> Ashiren: tym bardziej fizyka jadrowa w polsce nie wiem czy w praktyce bedzie mozliwosc dzialania, ale z tego co pamietam w polsce jakis instytut jest tym sie zajmujacy i nawet taki w miare powazany na swiecie...
<Ashiren> no no wyciagaja kase na nieistniejaca elektrownie atomowa
<BlessJah> [6~[6~
<firemark> BlessJah: zdarza się :-)
<Dread> jak sie nie potrafi ustawić kodowania, to sie zdarza
<Dread> ,_,
<BlessJah> jakis page up czy backspace
<jacekowski> m477: a na kiedy masz bilet?
<m477> jacekowski: wtorek rano
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-01
<F1tzgera1d> 50 prób logowania do mojego vps przez noc było ;O
<gjm> pfff
<BlessJah> spokojna noc
<BlessJah> ssh na niestandardowym porcie i dalej wbijają?
<F1tzgera1d> Australia, Belgia...cały swiat
<F1tzgera1d> na standardowy byly wczoraj 2
<F1tzgera1d> a te 50 na porcie 22 chyba
<F1tzgera1d> tfu na nowym porcie 2 na standardowym 50 prob
<gjm> eee…
<F1tzgera1d> no mam w logu 50 nowych ip zarejestrowanych z przedrostkiem "ALL"
<gjm> no dobrze, ale nie masz sshd tam odpalonego?
<F1tzgera1d> a "SSHD" tylko 2 ip
<gjm> no to czym się przejmujesz?
<F1tzgera1d> niczym
<F1tzgera1d> :D
<F1tzgera1d> ciesze sie ze działa:D
<gjm> aha
<snd> Hej. Potrafi ktoś pomóc w kwestii zaprzęgnięcia procmaila do powiadamiania dźwiękiem o nowych mailach w mutt?
<snd> Maile są odbierane via imap
<snd> Lokalnie nie są przechowywane żadne maile
<snd> Być może udało się komuś tak skonfigurować, a może ktoś zna inny sposób na powiadamianie?
<snd> Bywa ktoś tu?
<mati75> nie
<mati75> lepiej na gentoo
<mati75> albo archu pytać
<snd> 60 zombie na kanale?
<snd> ;)
<snd> no, 59
<Bodzioslaw> tak
<Bodzioslaw> umarłem w środku
<Bodzioslaw> więc jestem zombie
<Bodzioslaw> Voldenet: prawda, że nie da się umrzeć jak już w środku nie żyjesz?
<Bodzioslaw> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<F1tzgera1d> ;D
<snd> Jednak żyją:D
<F1tzgera1d> żyjo
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-02
<Voldenet> Bodzioslaw: zaprzeczam, da się ;-)
<Voldenet> tutaj nie trollujemy, tylko na dedykowanych kanałach
<Voldenet> oh, wait... ( ¬‿¬)
<drathir> boty tez sie licza? ;p
<Voldenet> (;
<F1tzgera1d> hello
<drathir> bry...
<F1tzgera1d> siema
<F1tzgera1d> ;_)
<szymon_g> witam
<Ashiren> ohai
<ciast1> Witajcie
<ciast1> Ktos moglby mi pomoc zamienic klawisze i jakis zrobic AltGr?
<pcctw> altgr?
<gjm> Prawy Alt
<ciast1> pcctw: tak
<ciast1> prawy alt, jak zamapowac jakis inny klawisz, by robil za parawy alt
<ciast1> moja klawiatura nie ma prawego alta
<pcctw> gr - to skrót od prawy?
<ciast1> nie od graficzny
<ciast1> ale malo kto juz pamieta co to znaczylo ;-)
<ciast1> dorobilem klawisze do myszki, ale z klawiatura nie moge sobie poradzic
<pcctw> ok - no ja młody to mogę nie wiedzieć ;)
<gjm> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73502/how-to-map-the-menu-key-as-altgr-key
<gjm> no kurde
<Bodzioslaw> Voldenet: designated shitposting channel
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-03
<garnus> ubuntu 16.04, chrome 52, komuś rozjechały się też fonty w tabach i menu?
<TheNumb> u mnie działą
<drathir> garnus: reinstalnij ttf czy tam dejavu fonty moze...
<drathir> garnus: na archu ktos z ff mial cos podobnego jak dobrze pamietam...
<Ashiren> niemozliwe
<Ashiren> tzn ze tak ma byc
<drathir> Ashiren: to z irca, ale nby komus pomoglo...
<garnus> drathir: nie pomogło
<garnus> na chromium 51 wygląda ok
<drathir> garnus: a probowales ~/.chrome czy jak mu tam skopiowac i sprawdzic czy na czystej konfiguracji dziala?
<garnus> tia
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-05
<Ashiren> ,_,
<Ashiren> .help
<Ashiren> !kupa
<gjm> `help
<gjm> do kogo ty piszesz?
<gjm> jak stringi to chyba między (‿ˠ‿)
<gjm> ups, nie tu
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://news.images.itv.com/image/file/528476/stream_img.jpg
<F1tzgera1d> jak bedzie wygladac nick!ident@host uzytkownika podlaczonego do pirc.pl o nicku Bolek o hoście 1.2.3.4 ?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-06
<Ashiren> :3 https://media.giphy.com/media/p4qWWYF5dMM9y/giphy.gif
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/pCipXoa.jpg
<CookieM> po myśl już dziś, caturday edition http://www.quiterly.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/What-if-600x439.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/LJkOJ8w.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<Ashiren> http://i.imgur.com/tCVqM8O.gifv
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/oDZxGMD.jpg
<F1tzgera1d> co to ma wspolnego z ubuntu?: O
<Ashiren> sobota
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/kS0qcf4.gifv
<gjm> Ashiren: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-TxKSZpZXk
<dj_oko[zapdos]> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-07
<mati75> gjm: https://github.com/drtyhlpr/rpi2-gen-image/commit/09d30ea4bc55ca11400507b7d530352b36debf92
<tago> gjm: ? awaria?
<tago> na archa sie nie mogę wbić .. tobi
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-01
<gjm> `seen
<gjm> ~seen
<gjm> !seen
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<gjm> a idź
<prs> wincyj botuf
<confluency> sulejman: wszystko jedno. Chyba ci zainstaluje gdm razem z gnome, ale jak zostawi lightdm, to nic.
<bartek> hiho
<Mhrok> Heeej
<Ashiren> ohai
<Mhrok> Potrzebuję wsparcia kogoś bardziej doświadczonego w walce z TP-Linkiem, bo mój ruter nie ma ochoty przekierowywać portu 80, chociaż każdy inny jest ok.
<TheNumb> Mhrok: zmień router
<TheNumb> [czesc]
<TheNumb> a masz wlaczony zdalny dostep do routera?
<Mhrok> TheNumb: zmieniłem, a raczej wymieniono mi... z 1043 v3 na v4.
<TheNumb> z wan
<TheNumb> jak tak to pewnie nie da sie zrobic przekierowania :D
<TheNumb> bo port juz zajety
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Problem polega na tym, że przełączyłem "Web management port" w zakładce "Remote Management" na jakiś wysoki port, potem zrestartowałem ruter i nadal mi odbija.
<TheNumb> Mhrok: to zmien na nim soft na openwrt to piersza sprawa
<Mhrok> Poza tym, regułki się dodają, a wcześniej maszynka krzyczała o tym.
<TheNumb> ten fabryczny jest do dupy
<TheNumb> *pierwsza
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Jest do dupy, a openWRT nie ma na v4
<TheNumb> jest
<Mhrok> O
<Mhrok> Poka
<Mhrok> Biere
<TheNumb> https://downloads.openwrt.org/snapshots/trunk/ar71xx/generic/
<TheNumb> snapshoty na razie tylko
<TheNumb> moze trafisz na w miare stabilny
<TheNumb> :D
<Mhrok> Kurde, średnio mogę sobie pozwolić na takie wygibasy, wisi na tym trochę rzeczy, które są... wrażliwe :D
<Dread> to po co ci tam to 80
<TheNumb> no
<Mhrok> Dread: w sumie to nie jest krytyczne, ale chciałem mieć mapkę z samolotami z ładnego adresu, bez cyferek na końcu.
<TheNumb> to wrzucaj openwrt :D
<Dread> Mhrok: to sobie gdzieś postaw proxy_passa
<Dread> będziesz miał bez cyferek.
<TheNumb> Mhrok: o popatrz
<TheNumb> lede ma stabilne wydanie dla v4
<TheNumb> http://downloads.lede-project.org/releases/17.01.2/targets/ar71xx/generic/
<TheNumb> bier
<TheNumb> lede to fork openwrt ;p
<TheNumb> i daj znac jak dziala
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> bo ja jakis czas temu przestalem sie bawic takimi gownorouterami :/
<TheNumb> chyba kupie jakis gl-inet
<TheNumb> i bedzie zabawa z openwrt znowu
<Mhrok> Dobrze, że eMAG nie kręci nosem na gwarancje z TP-Linka
<Mhrok> brb
<mhrok1> No niby działa :P
<TheNumb> lede?
<Mhrok> Tak
<TheNumb> musi
<TheNumb> porzadny projekt ;p
<Mhrok> Kurde!
<Mhrok> To ISP mi chyba blokuje port 80.
<Mhrok> Albo nie wiem o co może chodzić.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-02
<TheNumb> Mhrok: może tak też być
<malutka> Trzeba wyłączyć i włączyć komputer jeszcze raz Mhrok ;)
<malutka> \o
<drathir> Mhrok: jaki isp?
<drathir> TheNumb: lede jest ok paczki czesto duzo swiezsze...
<TheNumb> dawno nie tykalem openwrt
<TheNumb> :(
<drathir> Mhrok: jak nmapa zapusicsz to powinno Ci znalezc a i zawsze ssh podnos przydaje sie...
<drathir> TheNumb: openwrt bylo tez ok support troche laaaagi z pomyslami na ircu mial, ale projekt jest ok...
<Mhrok> drathir TheNumb: ISP zablokował port 80, "jak wykupi pan stały adres IP za 10 zł/msc to odblokujemy"
<mati75> taniej będzie dorwać gdzieś vps i zrobić vpn
<Mhrok> Dokładnie, napiszę do nich, że jak mi nie odblokują to niech się gonią.
<drathir> Mhrok: patologia jakas...
<drathir> mati75: ot to to...
<drathir> jedno ip powinno zawsze byc gratis...
<mati75> u mojego isp kosztuje 4 zł
<mati75> ale 10
<Bodzioslaw> mati75: ten isp brzmi jak pewna firma
<Bodzioslaw> w której robiliśmy
<Bodzioslaw> branżą zgoła inna, jednak podobna.
<drathir> ;p
<Bodzioslaw> zgniłęm właśnie
<mati75> Mhrok: tylko 80 chcesz wystawić?
<mati75> tfu
<mati75> a nie dobrze
<Mhrok> mati75: tylko 80 jest zablokowany, a chciałem mieć po prostu adres z domeną, a nie domena:81
<mati75> tunnel do ipv6
<mati75> domena w cloudflare
<Mhrok> ISP jest spoko, działa, nie kosztuje milionów i mam nawet publiczne IPv6
<mati75> włącz proxy
<Bodzioslaw> wystaw po ipv6
<Bodzioslaw> i czemu nie wystawiasz sobie po ssl rzeczy?
<mati75> 443 też mogą blokować
<Mhrok> 443 działa
<Mhrok> To też jest możliwość
<Bodzioslaw> let's encrypt i wio
<mati75> ale w sumie po v6 mogą nie blokować 80
<Bodzioslaw> jebać 80
<mati75> Bodzioslaw: do letsencrypta trzeba 80
<Mhrok> Najpierw napiszę do nich uprzejmego emaila
<Bodzioslaw> mati75: może v6 załatwi robotę.
<mati75> Mhrok: ja bym ich olał
<mati75> skoro oni tak
<drathir> to nie sredniowiecze jak sa isp to powinni w ofercie miec jedno publiczne ipv4 nawet jesli na zyczenie klienta aktywowane...
<drathir> w cenie abonamentu oczywiscie...
<mati75> tylko v4 już nie ma
<mati75> i sami za dużo mogą nie mieć
<mati75> tu może być ból
<mati75> ale jakaś pula dla klientów zawsze powinna być
<mati75> w hurcie 1 ip wychodzi 1 zł netto
<Bodzioslaw> no jest, za 10zł moze kupic
<Mhrok> Ej ej, ale ja mam IPv4, tylko port 80 mam zablokowany  z zewnątrz
<Mhrok> TYLKO 80
<Mhrok> Reszta jest ok i tylko moje wygodnictwo tutaj ma znaczenie :D
<Mhrok> Ha, pewnie mają blokadę 80 na całą sieć, a odblokowują tylko ruch na 80 do konkretnego adresu IP. Dlatego chcą, żebym wykupił stały IP :P
<drathir> mati75: dlatego tak jak mowie shared by def wlaczane a private za requestem...
<drathir> Bodzioslaw: i za free...
<drathir> mati75: to zapewne masz shared i za leniwi,z zeby Cie na inne ip przerzucic, nawet shared gdzie nikt 80 nie uzywa..
<drathir> Mhrok: ^
<Mhrok> Dobra, poproszę ich, żeby mi odblokowali 80, jak nie odblokują gratis to ich oleję sikiem falistym i zrobię to bez ich pomocy.
<mati75> drathir: możliwe
<drathir> mati75: a i tak najlepszy patent jak przekieruja Ci ile  chcesz, bo staly platny, a po paru miesiacach przekierowanie usuniete ;p
<TheNumb> mati75: ja mam statyczne w cenie
<TheNumb> Ajpi
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> I gigabit symetryczny za 85 zł
<mati75> TheNumb: ja mam chujnie z grzybnią
<TheNumb> Też dobrze
<Mhrok> Ja mam 50/5 za 75 zł
<drathir> Mhrok: tylko czekac na fiberka od orange...
<Mhrok> drathir: ja czekam na światłowód od tych opisywanych powyżej, mają coś montować w najbliższym półroczu.
<Mhrok> Chociaż nie wiem, co ja z takimi transferami zrobię, już teraz przy 50 Mbit się gubię :d
<drathir> Mhrok: same pingi ladnie sie roznia...
<TheNumb> drathir: uciekłem z Orange
<TheNumb> Poczytaj o Orange i telia.net
<TheNumb> Nie polecam
<Mhrok> Co za różnica, czy mam 10 ms, czy 5 ms.
<Mhrok> Serio, to robi jakąś różnicę?
<Mhrok> Teraz mam radiówkę i nie narzekam.
<drathir> TheNumb: nie mam do czego sie przyczepic sam jak mialem, i tez u znajomych problemy jedyne jakie byly to regionalne...
<drathir> kazda ms sie liczy...
<Mhrok> Ale w czym? Jakakolwiek odczuwalna różnica, podpowiedz, bo nie mogę wymyślić.
<drathir> mniejsze ladniej wyglada ^^
<TheNumb> Mhrok: request do serwera
<TheNumb> Mniejsze lagi na ssh
<TheNumb> Po tym jak olałem Orange mam do biura 18 ms zamiast 70
<TheNumb> W tym samym mieście żeby nie było
<TheNumb> Światłowód i światłowód porównuje
<Mhrok> Co pingnąć, żebyśmy mieli jakieś porównanie do mojej radiówki?
<drathir> TheNumb: a z ciekawosci pytales, zeby zoptymalizowali routing? bo wszystko zapewne przez ixtp leci...
<TheNumb> drathir: nie ma opcji
<TheNumb> drathir: tpix, telia i opentransit
<drathir> waw.smokeping.ovh.net
<drathir> z wro 10. waw.smokeping.ovh.  0.0%    20    9.2   9.4   9.2  10.3   0.3
<TheNumb> 64 bytes from waw.smokeping.ovh.net (137.74.124.5): icmp_req=5 ttl=59 time=9.33 ms
<Mhrok> 4 bytes from waw.smokeping.ovh.net (137.74.124.5): icmp_seq=9 ttl=57 time=4.39 ms
<Mhrok> Sory, ale moja radiówka lepsza :D
<drathir> Mhrok: wro-waw
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-03
<sulejman> o stary
<sulejman> aleanaejbalem sie
<firemark> jak trzeba miec zalosne zycie by sie chwalic na ircu ze jest sie pijanym :D
<Bodzioslaw> firemark: nie wiem
<Bodzioslaw> Bogaczu z klima
<firemark> posiadanie klimy nie jest zalosne
<jacekn> wa jak mi sie w aucie zepsula i jeszcze nie zreperowalem to wstyd czy nie?
<Bodzioslaw> A czym jezdzisz, jacekn?
<Bodzioslaw> Troche przypal imo, bo gorac
<jacekn> Audi w elpedzi (a tak na serio to nie)
<jacekn> Bodzioslaw: ja w londynie, 20 stopni wiec nie przeszkadza mi
<Bodzioslaw> Nice
<Bodzioslaw> Szkoda, ze nie bmw w lpg :(
<drathir> jacekn: audicesa niezniszczalne, cos krecisz ;p
 * drathir zartuje ofc... ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-04
<krzywyzielaz> Cześć, Mam kompa i5 3.3ghz i 8gb RAM, czy taki sprzęt pociągnie mi pocztę na postfi. chyba, że macie inne sprawdzone rozwiązania.
<krzywyzielaz> Będzie 70 użytkowików, kilku z nich będzie miało podpięte z 2-4 skrzynek,
<jacekn> krzywyzielaz: zalezy od ruchu tak naprawde ale jesli nie beda ludzie wysylali wielkich ilosci maili to pewnie starczy
<jacekn> krzywyzielaz: pamietaj tez o spamie, dobrze miec cos co filtruje, chyba ze uzywasz zewnetrznego serwisu
<drathir> lacze predzej tu bedzie problemem na 70 osob, choc fakt ile maili ma znaczenie tez...
<firemark> pornomaile!
<mati75> clamav fitrujący pocztę potrafi zapchać cpu
<Bodzioslaw> a mamy takie czasy
<Bodzioslaw> że chcesz mieć clamav
<Bodzioslaw> i szyfrownaie rzeczy
<drathir> mati75: cpu i tak mniej niz ram, bo na dzien dobry to tak 2G to min zapewne...
<drathir> w sumie zalezy zapewne jeszcze jakie moduly w uzyciu i jak wielkie pliki ma skanwac...
<Dread> 70 userów nie wysyła miliona maili na raz
<Dread> a także nie dostaje miliona maili na raz
<Dread> w pewnym banku do teraz poczta na 150 osób stoi na pentium 3, bo najzwyczajniej w świecie nie ma sensu wymieniać
<drathir> Dread: polak potrafi ;p
<drathir> Dread: wiesz jak komus sie zachce wysylac zdjecia czyfilmy z wakacji to i jeden user moglby zapchac lacze na jakis czas...
<Ashiren> a jak p2m to wogole
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-05
<probo> witam
<probo> jest ktos jeszcze?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> o.o https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a7DDgXq_460sv.mp4 oraz koniecznie http://www.conowego.pl/uploads/pics/insulina.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a4G7dPy_460sv.mp4
<malutka> Happy ;)
<malutka> http://i.imgur.com/6bUy9xj.jpg
<krzywyzielaz_> @<drathir>. @ <Dread> @<mati75> i <Bodzioslaw> dzięki chłopaki za info, z 6-8lat z irca nie korzystałem.
<Ashiren> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/agYVDKw_460sv.mp4
<malutka> http://i.imgur.com/22ec0Dh.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aRjj8pB_460sv.mp4
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-30
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-31
<malutka> o/
<dweller> 1st
<dweller> xD
#ubuntu-pl 2018-08-01
<ozy0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ozy0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ozy0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ozy0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Syfer> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Syfer> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Syfer> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Syfer> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rohan10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rohan10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rohan10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rohan10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SunTsu29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SunTsu29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SunTsu29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SunTsu29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<vok`> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vok`> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vok`> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vok`> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SKYWARN> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SKYWARN> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SKYWARN> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SKYWARN> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ritche16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ritche16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ritche16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ritche16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<TroniQ89> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TroniQ89> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TroniQ89> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TroniQ89> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Whiskey10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Whiskey10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Whiskey10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Whiskey10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest95935> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest95935> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest95935> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest95935> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<eldritch14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eldritch14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<eldritch14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<eldritch14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<host> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<host> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<host> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<host> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Chex25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Chex25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Chex25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Chex25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Croepha18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Croepha18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Croepha18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Croepha18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<casdr23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<casdr23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<casdr23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<casdr23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<__idiot__> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<__idiot__> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<__idiot__> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<__idiot__> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<barq25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ozy10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<barq25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ozy10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<barq25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ozy10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<barq25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ozy10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ashiren> lubie maslo
<sud013> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sud013> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sud013> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sud013> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ashiren> gjm
<mati75> Ashiren: to nic nie da
<malutka> o/
<malutka> co tu się...
<deedra1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<deedra1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<deedra1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<deedra1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rej23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rej23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rej23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rej23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Dread> ja pierdole, co za spamerium
<Spass> cześć, czy czasem w 18.04 nie zepsuli polskich nazw miesięcy? u mnie wszystko jest w dopełniaczu, sierpnia, marca itd.
<Spass> ktoś może zerknąć na swoim Ubuntu/Kubuntu 18.04 w terminalu komendą "date +%B" ?
<drathir> Spass: arch ma sierpnia
<Spass> czyli wszędzie zrypane :/
<Spass> znaczy się, pewnie ktoś stwierdzi, że odwrotnie - naprawione
<drathir> Spass: wheezy ma sierpien np ;p
<Spass> Xubuntu 17.10 też miało w rzeczowniku
<Spass> to jakaś nowa zmiana
<Spass> IMHO dupiana
<malutka> ale tak jest poprawnie
<malutka> drugi sierpnia np.
<malutka> Spass^
<malutka> http://www.jezykowedylematy.pl/2011/08/o-poprawnych-formach-zapisu-dat-raz-jeszcze/
<Spass> no tak, wiedziałem, że ktoś to uzna za poprawę :P
 * drathir tam sie nie zna zapewne by zbytniej uwagi nie zwrocil...
<malutka> ja zawsze zwracam uwagę na poprawność językową i ubuntu ma tu rację
<Spass> pewnie muszę zagadać z devami Xfce, żeby poprawili teraz nazwy miesięcy np. tu - https://ibb.co/iH2YVe
<Spass> bo jak dla mnie rzeczownik tam bardziej pasuje
<drathir> w sumie wazne, ze kazdy wie o co chodzi...
<malutka> jak dla mnie to jest prawidłowo
<Spass> miesiąc o nazwie marca to prawidłowo jest? no to spoko :)
<malutka> twórcy są wyedukowani jak widać, użytkownicy niekoniecznie :>
<malutka> 1 marca
<malutka> tak
<malutka> bo jest pierwszy marca, a nie pierwszy marzec
<Spass> no dobra, z tym się nie kłócę, absolutnie, ale jak masz na kalendarzu "na ścianie"? Marca? Kwietnia?
<malutka> nie mam kalendarza na ścianie :3
<malutka> w Windowsie jest tak samo
<malutka> 1 sierpnia
<malutka> przeczytaj co podesłałam Ci w linku o datach powyżej Spass
<Spass> chodzi mi o nazwę miesiąca, a nie o datę, a ty z uporem swoje, ale nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak zgłosić to devom Orage, może uda się wrzucić rzeczownik jako nazwa miesiąca w kalendarzu, zostawiając dopełniacz w dacie
<Spass> malutka, data "1 marca" ale miesiąc "marzec", zgadza się?
<malutka> to otwierając kalendarz w ubu musiałoby być napisane marzec, bez daty, to by Cię satysfakcjonowało, dziwny jesteś
<drathir> w sumie co teraz mamy a marca mamy ^^ tak troszku dziwnie brzmi...
<malutka> devom zgłoś, że nie chcesz mieć full kalendarza tylko same nazwy miesięcy xD
<malutka> no miesiąc sam ok, ale jest wyraźne wskazanie na 1 (pierwszy)
<malutka> mamy marzec, ale mamy pierwszy marca
<drathir> polska jezyka dziwna jezyka zawsze pod gorke...
<malutka> Spass się nie zna, opuścił którąś z lekcji polskiego w podstawówce
<malutka> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Spass> malutka, to jakieś ciekawe te lekcje miałaś, skoro według ciebie tylko dopełniacz jest właściwą formą w każdej sytuacji
<Spass> ale spoko, z tego co widzę to tylko Orage na Xfce jest z tym na bakier, kalendarz GNOME jest mądrzejszy
<malutka> nie przekazuj swoich mądrości na tych tajnych kartkach z loginami i hasłami dla rodziny, bo Cię wyśmieją xD &
<drathir> podziw dla takiego miodka, ze to wszystko ogarnia...
<malutka> dzięki drathir ;)
<Spass> o proszę - https://ibb.co/iWfCqe
<drathir> malutka: ^^ serio ogarniac to wszystko to naprawde sztuka...
<drathir> Spass: moze gnome locale uzywa...
<malutka> wystarczy zapamiętać parę zasad i być trochę bystrym... nie wspomnę jak ostatnio ktoś napisał "hotel"...
<Spass> malutka, spoko, będę pamiętał... ale może bez personalnych wycieczek co?
<Spass> akurat wiem kogo by wyśmiali w tej dyskusji
<Spass> drathir, pewnie Orage musi wprowadzić zmiany jakieś, na to wygląda
 * drathir tam mzawsze wdzieczny jest jak ktos zauwazy i poprawi...
<malutka> drathir, i to jest dobre podejście
<Spass> dzięki za sprawdzenie, teraz wiem gdzie konkretnie uderzyć ze zgłoszeniem bugola
<drathir> Spass: moze pol uzywa, czy jak tam te pliki tlumaczen maja...
<Spass> drathir, przeszukam teraz pliki Orage, może faktycznie gdzieś to trzyma, ale coś mi się wydaje że ta zmiana systemowa ma tu znaczenie, pewnie ten kalendarz ciągnie bezpośrednio z tego
<Spass> anyway, to już mój problem, jako użytkownika Xfce ;) już wam nie będę tym truł, wiem teraz nieco dokładniej co i jak
<Spass> ehhh, pisałem "rzeczownik" mając na myśli "mianownik", epic fail, sorry (żeby nie było, że nie dostrzegam swojej głupoty kiedy ona występuje)
#ubuntu-pl 2018-08-02
<gjm> \o
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-08-03
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-08-04
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/xnamjmnawdd11.jpg
<malutka> *o* <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/r8jyfu27g6d11.jpg
<malutka> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://www.wykop.pl/cdn/c3201142/comment_DRvSnHDkwtJ1FjnPYUyQRQShXEqVaxlp.jpg
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/m9uvbtr1f0e11.jpg
<malutka> ;*
<TheNumb> Wincyj kotkuf
<drathir> \o/
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.imgur.com/pHoRWYT.jpg
<malutka> *O* <3
<gjm> malutka: \o
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redd.it/rlyvdr0wt4e11.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2018-08-05
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-29
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-30
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-31
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-01
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-02
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> "3 https://i.redd.it/60b9seajzxd31.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-03
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/o9emahhe1vd31.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/pym5tlwkth931.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/r008uqyd43e31.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/cxuudchoh3e31.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/equn7d3a04e31.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/oSSkG2E.jpg
<Ashiren> nic tu sie dzieje, wyglada jakbym siedzial caly dzien i spamowal
<zagura> xD
<zagura> Bardziej niż na Gentoo
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/p8a26e7em8e31.jpg
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a9RjVKo_460svvp9.webm
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/eii6cvx9o9e31.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2019-08-04
<malutka> o/
<malutka> kotki jak z żurnala <3 ;* as
<malutka> Ashiren, ^
